# IUI Girls Part 39



## Laine

New home girls...lots and lots of luck to you all x x x


----------



## keemjay

Happy Birthday Madcath  

Have a good one! 

kimj xx


----------



## night nurse

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADCATH 

What has happened to the text on this site does anyone know?


----------



## Annie M

Hiya

Keeping the seat warm ready for u on monday night nurse - good luck and dont let them poke around too much hun.    

Kim - i know what you mean about day nurseries  - i work in a nursery school but we dont take babies as the amount of paper work involved doesnt give the staff enough time to look after them and if you get extra staff in to allow for this is makes the care too expensive and parents wont pay that much.  Its great when they get a bit older tho we take children from 2 yrs old and by then they are ready for the company and a bit of stimulation.    

  
Madcath    
hope you have a wonderful day hun

Lots of luv  Annie M


----------



## Angus

Our Positive Vibe Campaign 

                                                     

Congratulations & Stay put vibes

Minkey   28.05.04   2nd Time Lucky!         
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!         
Ruby      16.06.04   Stay put little one         
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!       
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!      
Onka      09.07.04   1st Time Lucky !         
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !         
Sarah (36) 18.08.04  1st Time Lucky!        
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!      
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF     
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   

2ww Baby Makers - Test Dates

                                  

AnnieM           11.10.04
Nightnurse      11.10.04
Bobble            11.10.04
Claireabelle      12.10.04

Rollercoaster Injectors
Go Ladies Go    

                            

Billie
Skelly
BunBun
Sicknote

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !

                                      

Mizz-gizz - Trying naturally for a while     
Kimj - Taking some time out
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while     
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Snickers - Taking a month off
Eileenh - Going again in November
Cindy - Next IUI Oct
Nikita - 1st IUI Sept
Molly
Linds - Taking a break
Aless - Having fibroid op
G
Le - Trying naturally for a couple of months   
Ciara - Going Oct
Karen C - Taking a month out
Welshy - Deciding what to do next
Aussemeg - Waiting for af and then going this month
VIL & Moosey
Em75 - Waiting for af then starting
JB
Top Cat
Gwen
Purpleal - Waiting for 2nd opinion
Madcath - Deciding what to do next


Special Babydust wishes to the following Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

         

Murtle (IVF Good Luck) 
Candy (IVF Good Luck)
EmmaO (IVF Good Luck)
Tricah (IVF Good Luck)
Megan (IVF Good Luck)  
Debbieb (IVF Good Luck)
Debbiea (IVF Good Luck)
Starr (IVF Good Luck)
Moodle (IVF Good Luck)


----------



## starr

Ahh Mizz,  so sorry about baby mizz. Was really hoping she would improve.
I lost my Jasper a few years back and although i knew i loved  him i was surprised how upset i was when we lost him.     So don't feel bad about being upset honey.  Our pets are so  important to us xxx hope you feel a bit better soon. 
Love Starr xxx

ps yes it's the portland. x


----------



## starr

Hello Ladies

Happy Birthday Madcath. Hope you had a lovely day.xx
      

Not much time tonight. Feeling lousy really painful af. Hopefully that should ease after the op next week.

Good luck for the baster monday nn.

Will try and catch up tommorow
Love Starr xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Positive vibe campaign stratehy...laugh at an aussie

Had the most interesting trip to the supermarket today. My first experience in Northern Ireland by myslef.

1. Asked for a six pack of stubbies. In australia a Stubbie is a small bottle of beer... obviously it means nothing here

2. Asked for a mince pattie...Turns out to be a hamburger... admittedly it may have sounded like a mince paddy which is probably the wrong thing to say over here

3. They said riteuare... no idea but I think it means no worries mate

Giggle how will I go at the Doctors


----------



## Juli

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MADCATH 
     

Just thought I'd do a post as i haven't posted for ages we got a BFN on our 4th iui this week so we are probably about to move onto IVF in a few months time after having a bit of a break.
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their support on this site and  I wish everyone all the love and luck in the world.            
            HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE

luv Sicknote


----------



## keemjay

Madcath - are you testing today? your on the list.....if so

    GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

kimj

aussiemeg - you made me chuckle, def helped the positive vibe campaign!


----------



## night nurse

Morning girls from a very worried night nurse!

HELP - I did my hcg jab this morning and I did it subcutaneous like my menpour jabs. However on a website i've just been on it said it should be intramuscualr.  Have I done it wrong?  Is my iui going to be a waste of time now.  I am very worried the nurse never told me it was intra muscular!

Can anyone put my mind at rest?

from NN xx


----------



## Candy

Nightnurse, I have no idea what you mean by those two ways of injecting  , but personally my HCG was done exactly the same as my menopaur in my thigh , hth

Guys will try and catch up later C x


----------



## MollyW

Hi NightNurse

Have replied to you on Ask A Nurse, but ditto to what Candy said! (Morning Candy - oops it's afternoon already!  )

Just wanted to wish Mad Cath good luck for testing today!      
Thinking of you.

Sorry about your BFN Sicknote, good luck with the IVF and pop back sometimes to let us all know how you're doing.

I won't be around next week as going away but will be thinking of you all and suffering severe withdrawal from no FF fixes!
Will try to caatch up when I get back.  Good luck with the basting, stabbing and testing everyone (and the sniffing Candy!)

Love Molly
x


----------



## night nurse

Thankyou girls you have put my mind at rest.

Goodluck Madcath with yr testing today     Let us know soon.

Have a nice holiday Molly  

Bye for now xx


----------



## moodle

Hiya everyone

hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I feel very virtuous as have spent day sorting paperwork and the garden out and have popped in for a break. managed to finally fill in the dreaded tax return form...yey!!!!

interesting news on the treatment front is that my boobs are disappearing!!!!! (wern't big anyway).do not like this psuedo menopause lark! DH is gutted. Keep telling him post treatment pessaries will make up for it 

so sorry about your cat mizz.  don't know what we would do without our dog.hope you and dh are OK.

Good luck with the testing madcath.   any news yet? and belated birthday greetings  

Good luck tomorrow NN (my injection was into belly like the rest)

Sorry about the BFN sicknote  ,hope your next tx goes well

Aussie meg    can't wait for the doctors version!!

Starr when u going in for the op? GOOD lUCK!

Gwen hope your day has been as productive and you piled through the ironing!

Mxx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls how are you on this rainy Sunday afternoon, I am ok just a bit tired went on the town, with the girls last night for a few beers, it was a good night but I come home early, as you know I haven't felt well all week so pushed myself to go out, it was fun but come home about 1ish the girls stayed out, there were some right weirdo's about, men eyeing you up, I am so glad I'm not on the pull, and I've got DH! was a bit annoyed as I went to the toilet with my mates twin, and she was asking me about my endo, and kids (not a subject I want to be talking about) when I'm suppose to be out having fun, why ask me then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sorry girls sounds like I'm having a moan! but why can't people be senstive to all us wanting babies,
Anyway I am on day 23 now, and I haven't got any symtoms of af at all, my cycle is always 28 days, and with endo I usually start getting pain about two weeks before af, but none this month, I am on new tablets that the gynae give me for endo, which you take from day 15 to day 24 to help pain, so they really must be magic pills, but why haven't I had them before? or is wrong to think I could be preg? mind working overtime, sorry! just wishful thinking!!!!!!!!!!!
gOOD LUCK TESTING Madcath and a belated birthday!
hi to everyone else and lots of hugs
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

just a quickie as am off for the first of 3 days induction at the hosp for my new job. think its going to be a bit dull actually as its nothing at all about the job I will do - its just what everyone from the cleaners upwards has to do.....infection control, health and safety, risk management etc etc. still I do get paid for it 

night nurse, good luck with the big bad baster later

madcath - any news hun?

Starr, wot days ur op? cant remember 

i had a pretty busy weekend, yesterday there was a big family reunion at my mums. my grandfather was one of 10 brothers and sisters so it was an attempt to get as many descendants of them in one place - we had about 60, which wasnt a bad effort. the last time we did one it was 1986 so people have changed quite a lot. we were thinking if its another 18 yrs till we all meeet again then we will be in our 50's   was very interesting anyway, lots of old photos to look at and different snippets of info. was a bit annoyed by some of the kids that attended, they literally ran riot all over the place, very naughty boys (aged between 7 and 10) who i found 'playing' (for playing read chucking things around) in the garage, the sheds, the coal bunker  and upstairs in the bedrooms, also stamping all over the plants and veg in the garden - can you believe the cheek. they were rude to boot, demanding drinks, breaking the plastic beakers on purpose, running thru grabbing handfuls of crisps half of which fell all over the floor, it was never ending.  i think they thought i was a bit of a witch, as i was on their backs all the time,  but their parents didnt seem to notice how awful they were. when they were all black from the coal bunker i wouldnt let them in the house till they were clean (and they were BLACK) if i hadnt seen them and intervened, my mums hoiuse would also be black by now! i sound like a right miss prissy, like i hate kids, and my mums house is certainly used to kids and dirt and mess, but honestly it was unbelievable - if they had been my kids i would have been so embarrassed by them

Rant over 

 Happy Monday Everyone  

kimj xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey Girlies

Mizz - huge hug for you.  I'm really sorry to hear about your cat.  It's horrible when a pet dies because it leaves a huge hole and the house seems really quiet afterwards.  It sounds like she was very much loved right to the end of her life.    

Molly's poem made me cry a little bit   which would be fine but I'm at work and had to pretend to read something very close to my face for several minutes... people will thing my eyesight is going!!

Starr - you are so posh going to the Portland!!!  You will have to tell us all about it and try to steal a souvenir!!!

Angus - have you let DH out of the doghouse yet?  

NightNurse - I'll be thinking of you at 3.30.  

Bun Bun - it sounds like you've had a really hard time.  I hope this next treatment goes well for you.  DP and I are using a donor too and so was another woman on this board who has now got a BFP.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Annie - have you just been basted?  

Kim - hope the induction isn't too boring.  Are you enjoying the job apart from the paperwork?

Elly - really glad that the babies are okay.  Have you announced your pregnancy to the world yet?  I hope you're getting plenty of rest.

Aussie Meg -   at your language barrier probs.  I remember when I was about 13 watching Neighbours (which is obviously an accurate representation of Aussie life!) and hearing them call someone a Spunk.  I was gobsmacked because that's pretty rude over here but a complement Down Under!!!

Sicknote - sorry to hear about your BFN.  How are you feeling about starting IVF?

Also   to Moodle, Candy, Gwen, Cindy, Molly, Purpleal, all the newbies and anyone I have forgotten (sorry).

DP and I went on an 8 mile bike ride yesterday    .  Okay, okay we did cycle to a pub, drink wine and eat a massive Sunday dinner, and when we got back I may have eaten a biscuit (alright, half a pack of biscuits if you must know) but still......

Massive hugs and big babydust to everyone,

  

Victoria

xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Everyone!!

Hoe all you ladies are refreshed after the weekend and ready to face another week! 

I have an appointment with the director of my clinic 10:30 am tomorrow morning. He wants to discuss the abandonment of my first and only iui and why they want me to have ivf. I asked him for my medical notes and he said I must not go to anyone else as it will just confuse me if I get a second opinion! How patronising - I think I am old enough to make that decision for myself, thank you very much!!  I am going to drop my registration form at ARGC today and am also considering seeing the Lister, so am feeling alot more positive today!

Have a great day everyone! 


Love Purpleal


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there PurpleAl

Let us know what he says. Hopefully it will give you some further questions to ask your new guy. I can't stand the NHS and many of the doctor's patronising opinions. I went to the GP today to get my referral to the belfast clinic on 18/10. I told him that I had not had my AF since my m/c and that I would like to go somewhere for an ultrasound or have a bloodtest to check my levels and that my ovaries are active as well as my uterine lining as I am bcoming increasing upset and teary. He in his patronising I am a doctor manner advised me to wait that I should only have one specialist look at me and I should wait until 18/10 as it is not very long away. He finished with a patronising lots of women have m/c so you are not any different. After I let the temper cool a bit I said well how many women who ahve m/c after IVF have you treated. he naturally said none. I said I want a referral to go private as I would not dream of using the precious NHS resources that I pay for for my own peace of mind. He said you can't go and get a private ultrascan unless I give you a referral and I will not. So I promptly stood up told him to  fk off and walked out slamming the door so that everyone in the surgery has something to talk about for the rest of the day.  

So the purpose of my little diatribe is to advise you to keep looking as there are some lovely doctors out there....unfortunately you may have to go through a few eejits to find them.

Sorry to bore everyone but I feel better now.

Megan


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Well done Aussie Meg - you told him!    

I think it really helps to have a supportive GP and he sounds like a  

Maybe you could ring round a few surgeries and ask if any of their GPs have a particular interest in fertility.  You might get someone a bit more supportive that way.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hi Megan,

What is wrong with these doctors?! He obviously has no idea as to how hard it is for ladies like us to get pg in the first place - a m/c is even more painful for us because we cant just get pg again like normal ladies. But I am glad you had the guts to stand up to him. Where does that leave you? Do you still have any appointment for the 18/10.

<<hugs>>

PurpleAl


----------



## morgan

Hi girlies
Well, I'm back from my hols in France = had a fantastic time, loads of  , food, sleep and read a stack of books - bliss!  

I've tried to catch up on the thread but you've all been so   noisy and chatty I've not had time to read them all LOL

Firstly, Sicknote, VIL + Moosey and JB - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFNs.   I was thinking of you all while I was away and hoping for you.  I hope you can get through this terrible disappointment.  

Purpleal and Megan - sorry to hear you're having a tough time with doctors. They can be so ssssssshhhhhtyoopid and patronising.  To think my grandmother was completely overawed by doctors and used to put on lipstick, brush her hair and make my Grandpa put on a shirt and jacket if the doctor was coming to the house!  They have to EARN our respect by behaving with a bit of integrity and tact.  

Mizz - I'm so sorry to hear about the real MizzGizz - hope you are ok.  

Candy - are you stimming yet?  Howzit going? 

How is everyone else?  anyone else painted a hall or landing since last time?

hello to the newbies...I'm not doing IUI now but still poke my nose round the corner to say hello every now and again cos it's such an ace thread.

Supertanned french snogs from me xxxxxxx


----------



## MadCath

Hello all, sorry I've not posted this weekend but had a busy time.  Finally went and bought a test kit today but by the time I got home didn't really need to take it as af  started. Did a test 'just in case' which was obviously a BFN.  Have stopped sobbing now after eating a big box of flake chocolates I got for my birthday and am about to have a hot bath and bottle of wine.  Thought it might have been different this time, went organic, no drink, stayed out of pubs, fresh air, no stress.  In fact couldn't have done anything more    Have an appointment on 20th Oct. to see where we go from here or in the words of Dr's secretary "have a little chat".  That was my last go at IUI on NHS and I'm too old for free IVF and haven't got the money or probably the strength at the moment to go through IVF!

Thank you all for your kind wishes and birthday messages, you've all been a bit of a lifeline and I'll pop in now and again to catch up on your gossip.  NN I wish you loads of luck, thanks to Kim, Angus, Starr, gwen, sicknote, ViL & Moosey, Billie (any news?), AnnieM, Mizz, Michelle, Molly, Le, Karen, Welshy, Candy and everyone I've not mentioned. 

Loads of   to you all

MC


----------



## starr

Hey Madcath.
So sorry about your bfn. Do you know what your next step will be? Look after yourself and dh.   to you both xxxxxx

Meg, what a nightmare your doctor is. He should not be allowed to patronise people like that!!   You probably know more about infertility that he does. Can you get your referal for scans etc from your clinic?? Good luck!!

Purpleal. Good luck for tommorow. Hope he gives you the answers you need. Dont let him bully you either. 
Blimey these  doctors are turning into nighmares  lately..... Lucky for me all mine have been great. MInd you even i have had to push sometimes to get what i want!!!!!

Ok now it's 3 days to my op i'm really scared    It all seems real this week. Got to go in on thurs at 11 and the op is booked for 2pm. Hopefully i should be out in 4 days. I am not looking forward to if even if i am in a posh hospital!!!  My friend went to rome last weekend. She told me today that she said prayers for me all over the city and vatican and lit candles as well. I was really touched that she thought of me. People can be so sweet sometimes. Makes up for the nast ones.

Hope every one is well

Lots of love 
Starr xxx


----------



## night nurse

evening ladies 

Madcath   for yr bfn hun was really hoping you got bfp.  I think its all down to luck of the draw and rests on if we produce a good egg that cycle or a bad one.  Hope you find the strength and money for ivf hun at least for one go xx

Megan, I cannot believe yr doctor refusing to refer you privately its yr money, yr choice bl****y report him to the gmc!  

Good luck purpleal on yr appt.

Well girls am now officially on the 2ww.  Had the basting today.  Had to go work this morning first day in new job and ask for next three days off    

Angus can you put me down on the list for testing 11/10 please hun xx

Well they put back 9.25 million   which I thought was pretty awful     Also the vits and minerals must have worked cos motility increased to 76%    it was 46% last time

Anyway thinking of big orange spots now and visualization techinques then start dreaded cyclogest tonight  

Take care everyone Night xx


----------



## starr

arghhhhhhhhh the evil cyclogest...........

Good Luck nn

Love S x


----------



## night nurse

you too hun xx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Trying my best to catch up, but won't have time to read all the messages.  Work is manic at the moment and I am working in London this week, thanks to those asking after me, Morgan, I won't start stimming for another 10days, have to down reg for another 8days, I had the short straw and had one of the longer d/r'ing cycles.

Just got to hope that my hormones are at baseline as they don't feel like it hehe

Nightnurse, 9.25million is heaps, keep thinking positive and fingers crossed for you  

Starr, time seems to be flying for you, good luck with the op, remember its for the greater good xxx

Madcath, sorry to hear about the witch showing up, hopefully after your review appointment you will start feeling more positive and in a better frame of mind to think about your next steps  

Morgan, glad you had a fab holiday, Megan, what a toss pot of a dr you have ! .... good luck finding a better clinic, hopefully the next one Will look after you better.

Victoria, don't feel guilty about the biscuits, thats more exercises than I do in a month ! 

Kim, good luck these three days, hope today was ok, Gwen how was your scan ?  Cindy, hope that this is a good sign x

Moodle, hope my boobs don't decide to disappear, little there as is    Molly hope you have a great well deserved break

Sicknote, sorry to hear your last IUi didn't work, wishing you all the luck in the world with your IVF xx

Mizz still thinking of you x

Love to Linds, Angus, Kate, Michelle, Louby, Scarlet, Floss, Billie, Annie, Claireablle, Le, Karen, Welshy, the debbies and everyone else I haven't mentioned personally xx


----------



## keemjay

Madcath - giant   and    for you hun. look after yourself

night nurse - glad the baster went ok, enjoy the cyclogest/botty bombs - one thing i have never had to have thank goodness. guess you will be able to chat all day on here over the next few days, shame I wont be around to play 

Starr, hope you've ironed your posh new pj's ready for thurs, you never know who you might bump into   make sure you get autographs......

i've had a fairly boring day as predicted, been talked at all day and fed reams of paper which I will never read again. But on the plus side i now have a sexy new badge and know how to use a fire extinguisher  Have another similar day tomorrow......

Aussiemeg - am joining the campaign against your doc - having done my course today, I know there are def procedures you can go thru to complain about him....wot a git 

murtle  to you in case you are popping in buddy


laters all

kimj xxxxx

just spoke to my mum - she was scrubbing choc cake off the landing and bedroom carpets.....


----------



## night nurse

Kim, 

You see the sign then where the man runs to the fridge?   I too can kill with a fire extinguisher.  These courses are so mind numbingly boring ain't they?

How come you didn't use the cyclogest?

Good luck on next 8 days candy xx


----------



## night nurse

ps girls i momentarily forgot that its quality and not quantity that counts


----------



## keemjay

NN - my clinic dont use the cyclogest for IUI - i did have to do 2 jabs instead for womb lining support on I think days 2 and 5 post basting 

why arent you resting bed with your legs in the air? 

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

i'm resting here hun visualizing the film look who's talking and looking at orange spots  

Keep rubbing my tummy too think i'm going nuts


----------



## keemjay

yep thats what the 2ww does to you I'm afraid 

off to bed now, must get my rest before tomorrows oh so stimulating seminars. they keep throwing paperwork at us too, no wonder the trust is over budget - most of it will be because of photocopyer overuse 
must practice my fire extinguisher routine on dh before i go to sleep - mmm lets see if i remember, something to with pointing the hose and squeezing the handle 

night night night nurse

kimj x


----------



## Juli

Night nurse good luck on 2ww.
We had 2 injections of ovitrelle in 2 ww to help implantation

Hope all goes ok will keep checking in to catch up with people.
Gwen sorri to hear about the clomid.

Am feeling a little lost at the moment failed 4th iui last week and am waiting for clinic to make a decision so we are in limbo!  think they should label a new board with that! LIMBO
Luv Sicknote


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there everyone

PurpleAl  let us know how the appointment goes today.

Sorry to here about your negative MadCath a big   to you. Take some special time for you (but remembering to keep in touch) and then see how you feel. There are heaps of cheaper IVF and IUI options in the world than the UK that I am discovering everyday.

Gwen sorry about your scan and result. HUGS. I am beyond tolerating doctors at the moment. I would ring and insist that you get more clomid   or if that fails cry .

Kimj Probably by the time you read this you will be struggling to stay awake after another day of seminar but hope it is OK. Do you get free sandwiches? I am constantly amazed at how people let their kids behave in other people's houses when they know they would not be allowed to do that in their own especially when their family are taking advantage of your hospitality...the stories I have but I hope your mum's house recovers

Starr have you got new pyjamas for hosptial. I will be thinking of you but better not say any prayers though as HE has not heard from me for a while but will send positive thoughts!

NN good luck with the next two weeks. I am sure you will be looking for every symptom but just relax, I didn't have any pg symptoms at all in my 2ww.

Sicknote I know that lost feeling. It is awful and something I do not think many people can understand. Bless my dh it can't understand why I have problems waiting when all I want is some surity. It must be a male thing. 

I have calmed down after my silly GP experience yesterday and am going over to London for a lovely (Druken) weekend with my best buddy and then hopefully af will appear so I can start this IUI. DH has said the general philosophy here is that you get one doctor and stick with them rather than the Aussie and French way where we shop around until we find one we like. Don't think I will be adopting that aspect of Northern Irish culture in a hurry.

To everyone else have a great day
Megan


----------



## night nurse

*DAY ONE IN THE BIG MOTHER 2WW HOUSE*

10.50AM and all the houemates are out at school and work leaving nght nurse alone to rest and think and rest and think 

13.00 night nurse visits a friend

15.30 night nurse picks ds and dd up from school

19.30 night out at the theatre to see "Boogie nights two".

The other housemates Anniem and claireabelle must be asleep as they are not making much noise 

Gwen sorry about yr appt.
starr good luck with the op

hello to madcath, purpleal, angus (where are you hun the board needs updating) billie where are you too? candy, vil and moosey, aussemeg, sicknote, g. sorry to anyone i've forgotten

               

POSITIVE VIBE CAMPAIGN BACK IN ACTION


----------



## BOBBLE

Hello to all,
I am new to this forum but not to IUI just had my 3rd attempt yesturday testing 11/10. NIGHTNURSE you had your IUI yesturday (good luck),have you had any brownish discharge? had my treatment at 12pm I was ok after and everything was fine up until 12am when had the discahrge and has continued.....
Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Where is everybody?  It's very quiet here today... I'm lonely!!!!  

Starr - good luck with the operation.  I'll be thinking of you.  

Nightnurse - I hope you're chilling out.  Sending you lots of     

Bobble -    I'm not sure about the discharge but I suppose it could just be a little bit of bleeding as a result of being poked and prodded.  Give your clinic a call if you're worried.  Let us know how you get on.  

Aussie Meg - I lurve your kangaroo.  Very cute!  Have you decided what to do about the doctor?

Sicknote - sorry to hear that you're in limbo.  What would you like to do next?

Gwen - good luck with the   !!!  There were a couple of natural pregnancies a little while ago.  Let's hope you get one too.

MadCath - really sorry about your BFN.  It sucks.  Hope you enjoy your wine and give yourself some time.

 I've had some good news at work.  I run a charity and we're having a fundraising cabaret on 21st October and I've just found out that someone has donated a posh holiday as a raffle prize!!!    Hurray!!!!

Hope everyone is okay - you're obviously all out and about having lives!!!!!  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

NN -   at the big mother house, do keep it up pleeeeaze

well, day 2 over, mind bogglingly dull again, trying to think wot the highlight might have been...prob learning how to pick up a box with a straight back - AMAZING  aussie meg, no free sarnies, had to buy lunch from the canteen like everyone else....

have practical manual handling tomorrow am and then will have to return another day to do basic life support as the tutor cant make it tomorrow pm. so am having my hair cut instead  have met a girl who will be doing a similar job to me, so might get to see her again, also met another nice girl who I intend to keep up with....so its not all bad I guess

 welcome to bobble - think the discharge must be from when they poked about in you.....

sicknote  to you in limbo land - i replied to you on the neg cycle thread - hope you saw it.


VIL - whats the latest on you and moosey, cant remember if you've jumped back in again, or havin a break

love and   to everyone

Kim <---- still not seen friends baby, now a week old, feeling a bit guilty now...


----------



## BunBun

AF arrived yesterday so I'm now starting my tx,took the clomid today, start the menopur tomorrow. Rang [email protected] re:my prescription & was told they didn't receive it, rang my clinic they haven't got a copy which can be faxed. So I've got to call the clinic tomorrow to arrange an appointment to get a loan of drugs & new prescription . Not at all happy with the mess up they're made - 1st prescription they sent in post but was wrong so I had to go back for it to be amended. Feel like giving up already.  Enough of my moans. How is everybody else? Must think positive thoughts


----------



## Claireabelle

Greetings all  - I AM SOOOO SORRY THAT I HAVE MISSED ALL YOUR NEWS over the past few weeks. BUT have caught up from Night Nurse (thanks!!)

Am officially on the 2WW with NN (one day later). I haven't been on FF recently because I know it sounds really selfish but I didn't want to remind and stress myself out with anything to do with fertility and my lack of it in case nothing happened AGAIN, so just got on with my life as normal and didn't really hold out much hope. Had to inject 2 menopur a day for 20 days but I finally grew 3 big fat follies which amazed me totally. Was basted today and am looking forward (not) to the splendid cyclogest pessaries. The nurse advised me to put them in the back door - asked dh to oblige who quickly but politely declined the offer LOL

Mizz - am so sorry to hear of your loss, I lost my little Lucy last year and I still think of her every day (and kiss her photo   ) you are in my thoughts.......

Bobble - I also had some discharge but was told to expect it as often the big silver thing (can't spell it) catches you inside and it takes a few hours for the blood etc.. to make it's way down.

Clairexxxx

        for Nightnurse, Bobble and of course myself....


----------



## moodle

Evening all,

Mad cath so sorry about your BFN hun, keep that chin up and I hope you get some sense from your clinic doctor(I'm sure they are not all as bad as megans )  Let us know how you get on.

NN   about the big motherhouse. Mmmmmm........think the 2ww madness has set in early in this case! hurray though as lurrrvvvve BB and have been sorely missing its presence...keep it up! (Who would you have been character wise in the recent BB house)

Candy glad you are persevering with the down reg. I start stimming in 6 days...YEY!!! you could nip and see starr in the portland as you are in london. Hope the work is not too taxing!

 to kim. Hmmm the moving and handling lecture!!!!have been there. the thing that amazed me is how seriously they take all this bumpfff. Glad you met some decent people. makes it all that much more bearable!

welcome bobble, good luck with the 2ww--you can join the big mother house!
Bunbun    to stooppiid clinic. hope you get your drugs. 

VIL how do we win the hol and is it to anywhere good
How are you both doing now

Aussie meg love your kangoo where did you get her from?? Enjoy the weekend! forget the silly GP 
AF dance for you      
Gwen hide the games..hide the games then you can chat more!!!!!  
sicknote I hope you get some news soon!

Starr your friend sound great did you know they did a resaerch study and found the more people pray/positive vibe you the better the outcome in heathcare. so she is doing you a favour!
Hello to  purpleal, moosey, angus, mizz, clairabelle, le,floss,billie and everyone else!

Mxx


----------



## keemjay

looks like there'll be a few of you in the big mother house, NN, Booble and Claireabelle, no food fights now  maybe we should set you a task each day   hmmmmm have to think about that one.....
fingers crossed you all win the big prize at the end.....

got to go now, dh wants to listen to ipswich v reading on the net 

kim x


----------



## Angus

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have not been around but my bosses mum died so he has not been in and I have actually had to do some work  

I think the list is uptodate but if not please feel free to kick me

Hope you are all ok those who have basted/injecting/and those just hanging around (me LOL)

Whoever asked I have brownish discharge after my second IUI - doc said it was just where stuff had been dislodged during tx - nice!

I'm sorry I'm not doing any personals as I cant keep track to be honest - I'll do better I promise

I'm off to Rome on Friday so v excited about that.  Actually it should have been Thursday but they've changed my flight and I didnt bother to read the email properly (see, I do it everywhere not just here) and only just realised.  Luckily I did as the flight is at 6 am and dh would have kicked my head in if he had got there 24 hours too early.  Oh well!

Right best get off

Big Snogs to everyone (I'll light lots of candles in Rome so we can all have BFPS)

And special   to starr for her op.  Hope its goes well hun xx

L xx

Oops sorry and a   to MadCath and her BFN xx


----------



## mimhg

Hi all

Not posted on here for a couple of weeks, time seems to go by so quickly.....

candy- i sent you a pm hope you get it thinking of you  

kimj- congratulations on your new job, and hope you manage to get through the induction course without going insane..... really pleased for you...... could be that things are about to change for you kim xxxxx 

murtle- where r u and what u up to? sending you lots of  

Madcath- so sorry to hear about your BFN what a    hope that you are ok thinking of youxxxx

mizz gizz- i havent trailed back through all the pages but i know you have suffered a loss of a pet, so sorry to hear that, some people think us animal lovers are crazy, but our animals are a big part of our lives and our famalies........ thinking of you xxx 

angus- ooh rome sounds lovely, me,dh and my mother and father in law were there back in february of this year, had never been before....... rome is beautiful, the sights the smells the people the food.....oh i could go on.... its fantastic hope you have a lovely time.......... could you light a candle for me please xxxxxx 

Update on us, we are currently waiting to see marian glenvilles consultant in london and are due to go in october, i have read her book and my dh has been taking her supplements for over a year now, i kept thinking about booking an appointment but never getting around to it and then the iui came up so we just went with that......... however, as some of you know we were planning to have 3rd iui in november, but a big part of me just wants to see if anything more natural may help us....... at least then it is another avenue we can rule out....... i think i read somewhere that mizz gizz had been.......... So hoping we can get something from this appointment and then if nothing helps by the new year then we will then do the iui again...............

Sorry I havent mentioned everyone, but to all those in 2ww good luck, to the bfn. really sorry know how it feels..... and to the inbetweeners keep hoping and praying....

love to you all       

love michelle xxxxx


----------



## moodle

Rome how exciting Angus

Just had a thought....if you light candles for all of us for BFP's they may have to call the fire brigade out!!!!!!!      

Mxx


----------



## scarlet

hello folks. hope all is well with everyone.
I am actually having a few problems myself. I have felt for a long time that I could not relax until my 20 week scan and I was certainly right. Hence me not coming on here much as I did not want to think about 'it all' too much. 
I had my scan at 13.4 days and everything was fine. My result on the paperwork was 1.8 for the nuchal fold with 2.7 typed next to it in brackets as normal. I asked my doctor what my score was and he said don't worry everything was hunky dory in so many words. However, I had my triple test bloods last Wednesday and this week they have called me and said that my result was 1.238 and I need an amino next week.....not much time to think about things. I know the likelyhood of miscarriage is 1.200 and only 0.5 to 1% but it still terrifies me. It has taken so long to get pregnant the thought of doing anything that could risk me losing the baby has me lost in an ocean of tears. However I know it is important to find out if there are any problems for certain and if so make a decision from there. I just feel my baby is so tiny and maybe I should put it off and wait until I have the 20 week scan and see how that goes and if it looks suspicious maybe the amnio then when my baby is older and stronger. Well I don't even know if that will give it a better chance......I am so confused and upset. Does anyone have any advice to offer.
I am in the process of organising to see a Harley street specialist. I think I can have the triple test repeated as I am not 18 weeks pregnant yet but I think it appears the only way for knowing for sure is the amino which looks at the DNA/Chromosones.....
I HAVE ALSO POSTED ON ASK A NURSE SO IF YOU HAVE A RESPONSE CAN YOU POST ON THERE AS OTHERS MIGHT LIKE TO READ IT. THANKS
Scarlet.x


----------



## AussieMeg

Just a quick note to Scarlett

One of my friends was in exactly the same situation as you. She had conceived naturally though after not trying for very long. Anyway my DH and her DP, she and I and another couple had a long weekend of discussion about what to do. The final question that came up and that made the decision as to whether she had an amnio or not was....If the Baby was Down's what would you do? Would you proceed or abort? If the answer is proceed then don't have the amnio.

As an end result they did not have the amnio (her dp is a psychiatrist who works with troubled children so that factored into the decision too) and the baby was born with a hole in her heart but she is fine now and nothing else is wrong.

HTH
Megan


----------



## moodle

Scarlett

have posted on ask a nurse too but megs advice is great. wanted to send you a  
Mxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Morning all,

Angus - have a lovely time in Rome!  I was thinking of you yesterday because DP and I passed Angus Deayton's house and DP said, "We can look for Angus" and you popped into my head!  I am not a very good celeb stalker though because I have forgotten which house he lives in.    I hope Starr will have much more success with the celebs at the Portland!

Kim - What are you planning on doing about your friend's baby?  How are you feeling about it?  I know your friend hasn't been that supportive of you   so I could understand if you didn't want to go but I know there's a lot of pressure to visit.

Moosey and I are doing another IUI straight away.  We've got the Dildo Scan on Friday    and I'll think she'll be basted in a week's time.  We seem a bit calmer so far but don't hold me to that!!!

  Actually, I wanted to ask you lot about our donor's sperm count.  We were given the following info:

 Count 16 million (apparently below average)
 Motility 30% (below average but "fine for a donor")
 Abnormal 69% ("fine")
 Number inserted after all the dodgy ones were removed was 3 million, 100% of which were moving.

I asked the clinic whether these stats were okay and they said they were because, although some were below average, the freezing and defrosting process meant that they were fine for donor sperm.  Does this sound right?

The woman at the clinic seemed quite reluctant for us to change donor and we'll certainly have to use him this time because he's been ordered!

I asked if we could have all this info for the other donors on our list but she said that they can't do the counts until they defrost the sperm, so you can only have the info for the sample you use.

This bloke was the only donor on our list who had not fathered other children which seemed okay when we picked because I felt a bit weird knowing that there were a whole load of "half brothers or sisters" walking the streets but I wonder if he has been used by other people and hasn't made anyone pregnant.

Sorry, that was a lot longer than I intended!!!  I know that most of you are using fresh sperm but some of you know a LOT of things   so I thought you might know about frozen sperm!!!!!

Thanks for your help.

Victoria
xxx

PS Scarlett, I have just read your message.  I think Aussie Meg is right.  I know it must be really difficult to think about what you would do if the results showed that the baby had Down's Syndrome but some people feel very strongly one way or the other and if you know you would proceed with the pregnancy even if the baby had Down's then you don't have to have the test.

There is an organisation called Antenatal Results and Choices whose helpline is open weekdays 10am to 5pm.  I have just looked up their service and it says they offer "support and information for parents during antenatal screening and testing, whilst awaiting results and through to a possible diagnosis".  It says they will support you whatever decisions you make.  They might be able to offer you some support and help interpreting the risks.  Their number is 020 7631 0285 and their website is www.arc-uk.org

I'll think about you.  Let us know how you are.

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Angus

damn - lost my post

Scarlet

I've no advice I'm afraid but Meg makes lots of sense to me.

anyway just wanted to send you & dh a big  

Take Care 

L xx


----------



## Claireabelle

It's 12.06 am in the big mother house - Claire can't yet be bothered to get dressed so just lounging on the sofas eating Refreshers cup cakes - absolutely gorgeous but no good for her but drinking gallons of milk as recommended by Nightnurse. 

She will soon be off to the fridge to see what other delights her DH has left her while she rests (milks it more like   )

Will be back later to catch up with events in the house and see what the other housemates are up to!


Angus - hope that Rome is fantastic - am very jealous

Victoria - I know that you have prob heard this b4 but it only takes 1   as long a one can do the front crawl.... fingers crossed for ur next cycle


Scarlett - am thinking of you and hoping that all goes well whatever you decide to do  

Mimhg - let us know how Glenville clinic goes - am very interested as have read her book and think that she talks a lot of sense!

Hello to NN, KimJ, Candy, Moodle, Bobble, BunBun and everyone else on IUI thread

Clairexxxx


----------



## night nurse

Good afternoon girls

 Scarlett for the horrible time yr having at the moment I hope everything works out fine!

DAY 2 IN THE BIGMOTHER 2WW HOUSE

12:30PM and its raining .... Last night night nurse went to see Boogie nights 2 and it was great would definitely recommened it. Coming soon to a theatre near you!

This morning night nurse has been chilling, chatting to claireabelle, reading the baby trail book and running the toilet every two minutes from all the water and milkshakes she's drinking 

Nightnurse saw 2 magpies this morning followed by four! Can only be good news! However she was soon brought back down to earth when she discovered a stone missing from her eternity ring 

The other housemates, Bobble and anniem still very quiet might start the alarms soon to wake them up 

The shopping has just been delivered this week the housemates earned extra milk and proteins for being so good at being positive on the 2ww. Only 12 days to eviction night 

Moodle - Dh says I am a bit like of all the women in the bb house except bequi and kitten in that i have qualities of all of them but I won't say what he said 

Anyway thats it for day 2 take are girls we look forward to hearing news from the outside world.

                       

Positive vibes for everyone in the outside world as well as in da house!


----------



## keemjay

its all go in the big muvva house - i love it!! 

have finished induction now , learnt all about moving patients this morn, not really relevant to what I'll be doing but very interesting noetheless - all the gadgets that are available!

Scarlett- thinking of you hun, wot a hard time . I echo wot all the others say about thinking what you would do if the result was positive - in my personal case i would not have the test as I would accept what had been given to me, and think that there was a reason for it, but i know everyone is different........

gotta fly, going for a haircut - boy do i need it havent had it cut since june!!  

see ya

kimj x


----------



## BOBBLE

AFTERNOON ALL 

DAY TWO IN BIG MUTHER HOUSE:

1PM: PLAN FOR TODAY WAS TO GO TRAFFORD CENTRE TO SHOP, SHOP, SHOP.FRIEND JUST BEEN FOR CHAT AND SAID I SHOULD REST ONE MORE DAY, SO AS IT IS RAINING I AM EATING FLAPJACKS AND CHILLIN.......

WENT IN CHAT ROOM LAST NIGHT FOR 1ST TIME, IT IS VERY FAST BUT ENJOYED:

HELLO TO CLAIREBELLE......HOPE YOUR CHILLIN...

HELLO NIGHTNURSE.......HOPE YOUR CHILLIN AND DRINKIN LOTS A MILK....

DH WANTS TO COME ON SITE AND SAY HELLO BUT HE IS VERY SHY BUT HE THINKS YOU ARE ALL FABBB..... 

STILL HAVE A LITTLE LIGHT BROWN DISCHARGE BUT IT IS NOW FADING.... 

I HAVE YOGA CLASSES ON WEDNESDAY NIGHTS....SHOULD I MISS THIS WEEK? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK? 
THINKIN I SHOULD MISS THIS WEEK......

GIVING YOU ALL BIG POSITIVES


----------



## Claireabelle

Hi Bobble - if I were you I would miss it this week as apparently it takes about 7 days for the egg to travel down the tubes, fertilise and implant. But then again yoga is supposed to be good for you. Could you telephone them and ask them what they think?

Clairexx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hurray, hurray, I've got a ticker thingy!!!!


----------



## Juli

GREAT NEWS
we are well chuffed consultant said i can start injecting again today, so i'm out of my slouching depressed pants!
I finally feel like i have a place again - no more limbo land for me (well not for the next few weeks anyway!)


----------



## keemjay

me again  

sicknote - glad you can go again, its great to get a lift when your feeling down. dont ever feel like you cant be in limbo-land on the IUI thread - I have technically been in limbo since mid may and I aint going anywhere but this board  they all say


VIL - hope this doesnt sound too negative but I'm not sure that sperm sample was the best you could get, guess i imagined that they all had to be a certain standard to be able to doante  - I'm surprised they cant tell you what the counts of all the others are, pre-freezing anyway. they must do some sort of test to see whether the guys are up to the job in the first place, I mean it would be too late to defrost the stuff and then find out the guy had no sperm at all eh? and I dunno what she meant about freezing being allright for donor sperm, sounds like she's saying that it doesnt have to be very good for donation  I havent really looked into donor sperm so I'm prob speaking out of my  maybe you should ask some of the other ladies who have done DIUI - there was a thread going at one point...
re my friend and baby, I texted her s to say ring me when shes home and settled so I kinda left the ball in her court. hoping to speak to another good friend later who i think has visited so will see how the land is laying -  she has been very sweet, sending me hugs and texts and mails seeing how I am and just being there for me - she even texted me to say did i want her to buy a baby pressie so I didnt have to go and shop for it myself...bless her, she is the sweetest friend. I found a solution to that one ages ago - i dont buy pressies, i just take my camera and do a few b+w pics , maybe print one up large and frame it and bobs your uncle

mimhg - great to hear from you, glad you are looking at alternatives. you said dh is taking the mg vits - wot about you - hope you are taking something too. are you doing the hair analysis?

bobble - i would give yoga a miss personally, why dont you just go out for a gentle stroll instead, then you are getting a little bit of exercise......

laters all 

kimj x


----------



## Juli

does anyone have accupuncture on this board?
Am considering having it done, does it work??
LET ME KNOW
TA


----------



## Annie M

omg omg i just typed a page long post and i lost it     

Annie m


----------



## AussieMeg

Just a quick note for Sicknote as I am in the middle of burning my first major attempt at a duck gormet meal for two

I had acupuncture during my last IVF attempt and it worked for me because I got pg and was incredibly relaxed.

My word of advice is to make sure you go to someone who is very experience with treating women going through ART. My acupuncturist in Australia worked with my clinic so it was easy but I went to one in Northern Ireland the other day to check out the lie of the land and was devasted. She treats people sufffering infertility but the full chinese mdeicine way not the clomplementary way I had in Australia. '

So two questions to ask that should set the record straight are

1. How many ladies have they trreated who are going through IVF/IUI and what clinics did they attend?

2. What course of treatment would they recommend for your specific case? ..the answer should NOT be a course of acupuncture every week. It should be a concentrated effort around IUI probably 1 or 2 sessions to stimulate blood to the uterus and to relax you. Then you should have another about 5 days later to assist in implantation.

I chose not to take the herbs or anything because I didn't know how they work but did take some tablet sort of things that my doctor approved that increase follicle growth (not really sure that worked though). Some doctors don't want to know about it and some of the acupuncturists can be quite pushy so stand firm.

HTH
Megan


----------



## Annie M

ok so here i go again 

Hello from the big mother house it is now day 5

Nursey - sorry i havn't posted earlier - i was going to do it last night but then the quiz lasted for 2 hours and i wanted to free up the phone line as dh was working away last night and gets upset if he cant get through.    

Well i was let out of the big mother house today to go to work although maybe i should have stayed at home.  I had a row with one of our staff cos she didnt want to do her paperwork - i ended up bursting into tears which seemed to do the trick as she then felt guilty about it and stopped hassleing me. (not that i planned it that way but maybe i'l use that tactic again some time)

Sicknote - i have had acupucture on and off - i find it quite relaxing but not sure if it makes a difference medically. What were u hoping to achieve - are u trying to bring down a high fsh level?

Kimj - im glad you are still here us relative newbies need the advice of you more experienced iui's when we feeling a bit down    

Bobble - i hope we didnt put u off the chat room hun - its not always as busy or as fast as that its just that last night was quiz nite - please come it to chat again and we can have a more civilised conversation    

Claireabelle - ohhhh you lucky thing - i wish i could stay in the big muvver house for a rest - big boss (my mum) has been away and left me in charge of the nusery so not yet had a chance to put my feet up. i feel a bit like a   today

VIL and moosey - im sorry i dont know musch about sperm freezing but good luck with your next iui - glad to hear your going straight into another round    

Scarlett - i think the advice you are getting from the girls is sound and i would agree with what everyone has said hun    

A quick hello and good luck to everyone i have missed as i wont to post this before i loose it again 

Lots of love 

Annie M


----------



## Candy

Hi Peeps

Angus, hope you have a fab time in Rome.  

Michelle, thanks for the pm I did reply b4 work.

Scarlet, I wish you luck with the tests, it must be a very worrying time for you, personally I feel that I wouldn't have the test like Kim, but I guess its hard to know unless in the situ, will say a little prayer for you tonight xx

Murtle, miss you

Mizz, hope you are ok

VIL, I hope that sample, does the trick for you, i thought that all donors would be screened for ace sperm, or maybe some sperm dies off on the thawing, defo worth posting the question on the donor sperm and eggs thread to see what others had put back in.

I have my first acupuncture session Monday, not sure what i should wear or where they do the needles  :- its the same guy MollyW goes to, so fingers crossed and I will try and be brave.

Thanks Moodle, lol yeah I could go see starr xxx

Love to all


----------



## Candy

VIL, try asking on this thread or pm'ing sinbad as I jknow shes had lots of DIUI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,10893.0.html


----------



## keemjay

sicknote
the guy I went to a couple of weeks ago recommended acupuncture and gave me the name of a woman in/nr Epsom, Surrey. No idea of your location but if its nearish let me know and I can give you the address/phone no

kimj xx


----------



## keemjay

Starr

will be thinking of you tomorrow honey

lots and lots of ,  ,   and    heading your way

and dont forget to pack that autograph book, and camera too 

kimj x


----------



## mimhg

hi everyone

scarlett, sorry to hear your situation, I dont really know what to say, but only imagine how hard a descision this is for you, like you say you have to go through so much to just get pregnant, and even after thats achieved there can still be probs and worries.......... I think asking the nurse will put your mind at rest but maybe going with your own intuition is sometimes best I am sure what ever you decide will be the right thing to do.... good luckxxxxxx

kimj- yes regarding the hair analysis, dh and I had a hair cutting session yesterday morning using kitchen scissors(as only thing I could find and tablespoon and an envelope) did the deed, although dh is now accusing  me of deliberately cutting his hair at the top of his head in one spot and now says he looks stupid(i reassured him though) told him not to worry he always looks stupid no one will notice).. have now sent it off and hopefully our results will be with the consultant when we have appointment........... kim when do you start job? 

Ps did start taking the marian glenville vits for me, but to be honest got fed up with them, naughty i know, but will do what i am told after my meeting.....  

vil and moosey- I am no expert of sperm matters but our problem is male infertility in that my dh count is low but looking at the statistics you have given my dh results were far better than those, the morphology and motility was far higher and after the washing and doing what they do to it we had 6million ready to go............ I would have thought donor sperm would have been of a much higher quality, take for instance if we had no result with dh sample with iui and we did go for donor, I would not be happy to be using a donor sample that was far worse statiscally than my own dh's......... sorry dont want to go on about it this is just my own personal opinion, but i think i would get more opinions and take it from there.......... let us know how you get on.......... 

sicknote good luck with the next iui this could be your month best wishes

night nurse, bobble, annie m and claireabelle! is that right, hope so, are you all in the 2ww muther house........ good luck to you all and dont forget to feed the chickens......... 

Hello to aussie meg, havent chatted before but your name caught my eye as my daughter is called megan............ look forward to getting to know you

hello to everyone else 

love michelle xxx


----------



## mimhg

hello again

starr just realised you are having your op tommorrow,thinking of you and wishing you all the best,sending you lots of love        

love michelle


----------



## AussieMeg

Have left the meal to cook now and have a drink and a few tears as my best friend who got married 1 week before me just gave birth to a baby girl. DH is trying to calm me but his advise was typically male so I suggested he leave me alone.

Starr ==good luck for tomorrow

So Scarlett just for the record I think I would have the test as my DH is away a lot, has 2 children from a previous marriage and I would seriously have to consider what we would do if the result was not the best. I also thought that the amnio tests for more than just downs but 2 other types of trisomy? as well. But I could be wrong.

Candy where some sensible pants (not the sequinned red g string) as you will probably ahve to take your trousers off and I would wear a singlet type top under a cardigan so they can to your arms.

I love the big mother house soo much. I hope you all win.

VIL and Moosey I reckon that Candy on her views on sperm. Also very clever with your ticker thingy.. I am on my way to finding out how to do it

PurpleAl glad you are going to try IVF. Let us know what how you went at the doctors

Bobble I wouldn't be off to yoga until I was about 8 to 10 weeks pregnant if it was me as that is what the swarmi lady I spoke to in Australia told me. Bit that I should consider doing 10 to 15 mins of relaxation breathing morning and night. I didn't do it very religiously!

Kimj how does the hair look?

Angus enjoy Rome and I will keep London alive and kicking for you as I am over there this weekend.

Best wishes to everyone else. I am off to spain and denmark next month to look at IVF options as it is a considerably cheaper price and not sucj a long waiting list as over here. But I wish my af would come so I can start my IUI? As a quick question if I get it in London (I am over there from Saturday afternoon till monday night) will it cause problems with my treatment? Knowing my luck that will happen.

I have used no icons in this long post but jsut wanted to say thanks to everyone for just being there and putting up with my posts. 

Love Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

Disaster when i look at my post. A feew question marks make an icon. Oh well next time I will make huge use of them


----------



## Angus

Evening girlies

VIL & Moosey - when we had our IUI done the nurse used to work at a clinic in London that did alot of donor inseminations and she said because of the freezing process there was never more that 2/3 mil.  This is coz dh was panicing about his sample.  I know its tough but I think you just have to accept lower levels.  Having said that Zita West reckons that only a million get up there when you are having sex so you are way ahead already. Plus you do only need one of the slippery little buggers.

Dh and I have finally decided we are going to do something in the NY.  We are not sure what yet tho.  Maybe ol' MG or maybe IVF. Or maybe I will go out and have a one night stand and hope dh never finds out  

Sicknote - good luck with your next IUI  

Ooops tea up - have to dash

Laters L xx


----------



## Candy

Good luck Starr xxxxxx

   

Hugs Aussie xxx thanks for the tips, I will be wearing my work clothes, but will slip on a top like that and some granny knickers  Molly said some of the needeles hurt and boy am I a wimp, will report back, with regards to your AF, all clinics are diff, mine doesn't scan you b4, but you just start injecting on day 2 of cycle, so for me if I was going away, I would take my drugs and I would be fine, but some clinics like to scan you day 1 I think, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.

Kim, you friend sounds a real sweetie, have you read "The baby trail" by Sinead Moriarty ? if not I will post it too you.

Cx


----------



## keemjay

Aussiemeg big  to you - know what you are feeling re friends baby. was just the same about my friends new baby last week - its sounds awful biut I wassooo determined i would have mine before her, she was almost my main competition,not that it was a competition, i just was sure I would get there first. its soooo hard hun 

mimhg - no idea when I start the job, tried to phone today but no reply, will try in the morning, am hoping in the next couple of weeks tho....

off to eat yummy lasagne, all home made of course, smells deeee-lish

kimj x

ps Angus, hope u r joking re 1 night stand lol 

pps Candy yes please to book, also have pm'd you


----------



## g

Evening girls,
      A big Hello to you all.  . Sorry I haven't posted recently but I haven't forgotten u and have been trying to catch up with all your news.I've been trying to keep myself busy at work and at play, trying to take my mind off might have beens,whilst living in Limbo land ,and trying to save up for more treatment.(There is no NhS provision where I live, but am deperately waiting for next April when the one free go comes in.I won't hold my breath.)
Good luck with your op Starr. 
Best wishes to everyone,whatever stage you are at. 
      Lots of luv,
            G


----------



## starr

Hello All

Thanks so much for all your good wished and luck. I'm feeling really nervous and a bit sick tonight. I'm sure it will all be ok, but that dosen't stop it being a bit scary  .
Got to go in at 11 for op at 2. Hopefully i' be out again by sunday. I don't think there's any internet access there, so i'll have to wait until i get home. 

Scarlet, my sil had a smililar dilemma. She didn't have the amnio but had a really detailed scan at a hospital in london, which was no risk. They couldn't guarantee there was no downs or other disorders but her risk was lower. She was adamant that she ould not take the risk of losing him and went onto to have a very healthy boy last year. I know that she was lucky and took a chance but as Meg said, you have to decide if you would keep the baby no matter what and weigh that up against your chances of a m/c. Hope it all goes well for you. xxxxxxxxx

Hope all the big muvva housemates are ok. Made me smile tonight, ta xxx

Off to have a nice soak in the bath, might not be ableto for a while erghh. 
BIg hugs to all of you. Speak to you all soon.
Love and Kisses
Starr xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

starr, surely they will have internet access, it IS the Portland dont you know! Stevie had it in his good old nhs bed so you must complain if you dont get it  sure you can be extremely fussy, they must get all sorts of ridiculous demands from all the rich people, a trifling little moan about the lack of internet will seem like nothing  We'll all be holding your hand tomorrow sweetheart, remember that when you are just drifting off to la-la land 

kim x


----------



## Angus

KIM    

Of course i was joking.  Unless there are lots of sexy italian men   both dh & i are quite dark - i could get away with it!!!

Starr   dont be scared - just milk it from dh as much as you can!! and get a picture of Posh! you could make a fortune!!!! especially if shes looking rough!

Meg - I know its hard hun but personally i find it easier when they actually have their babies. before its just a bump but then its theirs and i can then be happy (ish LOL) for them.  Take care hun - we've all been there xx


L xx


----------



## keemjay

Glad to hear it, just checking your not going off the rails 
good to hear you have made a decision (of sorts) wish we could, dont seem to know what direction we are heading at the mo...

kim x


----------



## keemjay

Karen C - are you cycling again? I cant find your name on the list, but I thought you were having another go

ugh its raining and horrid here, soooo depressing, am meant to do a photo shoot this avo but not sure we'll be going ahead - tho i did hear its meant to cheer up later....

kimj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies!!

Thanks for your thoughts on the sperm (and thanks to Candy for the link).  I will post my question on the other boards and keep you posted.  You've also all given me a great excuse to surf the net all day finding info which will be much more fun than writing recruitment packs for new staff which is my other option.  

Kim - if/when your friend with the baby gets in touch, could you arrange to visit her with your nice friend?  It might make it a bit easier.

Big hugs to everyone, especially the residents of the Big Mother House  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

thats a very good idea VIL, might just do that , thanks


----------



## Claireabelle

Well it's day 3/4 in the big muther house and all is quiet. Claire has just fed the chickens (well v.greedy koi-dh's new fad) and is now relaxing yet again on the sofas while waiting for the other housemates to wake up.

Claire has just had yet another crumpet and may have a bacon sandwich at lunchtime. This she blames on Night Nurse as it was Night Nurse that decided on the shopping list this week. LOL   oh.... and whats this; a pint of milk sits beside her. We shall have to wait and see how quickly (or slowly) that goes down.  

Can I ask a question.... is it normal to have v.sore boobs and lower backache 3 days after insemination? also do you think it would be ok for me to take up swimming during 2ww as if this doesn't work I will soon be moving onto IVF and was told that my BMI needs to be about 25/26 and it's currently 30!!!! ooops

 to everyone who is going through IUI, sometimes I wonder what I would say to my child (if i ever am lucky enough to have one) when he/she asks where they were concieved. " through a fine tube while your mother lay on a table with her legs spread", doesn't quite have the same ring as 'under the stars on  a balmy summer night in France"

love and hugs to all

Claire xxxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi all,
DAY 3 IN THE BIG MUTHER HOUSE::

Came on the site last nite but feelin a bit obsessed so watched T.V. with DH.

Havin the most vivid dreams at the moment :-
Woke this morning very tearful    
This is unusual for me as I don't normally dream and remember them...think it is because I am off work and havin nice lie ins.

Had a long chat with my very good friend this morning..she is 9weeks preggie with her 2nd ..1st one is 12 months old..She has been TTC for 15yrs prior and got preggie on Clomid...I am soooooo cuffed for her...  She has terrible sickness and has to be put in hospital and have a drip feed 

Anyway back to us girls hoping for the sickness.

Afternoon Claireabelle: thankyou for feeding the chicken, I am not really pulling my weight in this house so Tomorrow I will feed them promise..
Regrading your lower back pain..Yes I also have this.. hoping that it is a good sign for us...Not had sore breast though... 

Afternoon Nightnurse: You are very quiet at the moment are you OK?

Hi Anniem: Spoke to you last nite in the chat room: you are testing same as us on 11/10... 

A big hello to all you girls willing us on, you all really do keep me sane.. 

Well bye for now in the big muther house I am off to do the daily task......House work 

BOBBLE XXXXXXXX


----------



## night nurse

afternoon girls,

DAY 3 IN THE BIGMOTHER 2WW HOUSE

14.40 pm All the housemates have been up it seems cleaning the house and feeding the chickens. It seems Night nurse has just come round and dragged herself off the sofa  She has bben so tired today went to sleep at 11.30am and woke up at 2pm 

AnnieM You kow the Bigmother house rules and it seems you have broken them. There is to be no contact with the outside world and yet you seem to have gone to work already. You have incurred yr first verbal warning 

No sore boobs for me claireabelle except a little bit under my armpit. No constipation either the botty bombs did the trick 
Night nurse is just very tired!

As for the outside world - Good luck Starr today will be thinking of you  

Hi to Kim, vil, bobble, candy, purpleal, madcath, karen, angus, mmhg,g, and anyone else mad enough to watch whats going on inside the big mother house !

Bye for now
nn xx


----------



## Juli

DAY 3 in the BIG MUVA HOUSE

14.55 - Contestant SICKNOTE has been called to the diary room for a task set by BIG MUVA - She has been told to be ready to pack her bags in a weeks time as she is going to the Spanish BIG MUVA house for 2 weeks. She has been told that if she is successful in her task then before she returns from the Spainish house, BIG MUVA will put a bump in her belly and she can leave the BIG MUVA house for good. If she fails however she will be doomed to spend eternity in BIG MUVA 'S chicken shed, injecting herself in her bum. She has been told that she can go back and rejoin the house mates but must not mention the trip until it is time for her to leave and she must not say goodbye to any of the other contestants when she leaves
Whilst in the diary room SICKNOTE complains about the lack of Chocolate in the BIG MUVA fridge and is told that when all contestants are up and out of their beds before 9.30 for 2 days in a row then the contestants will be supplied with a fridge full of chocolate.

15.00 - Felling very hormonal SICKNOTE returns to the BIG MUVA house to shout at any one who is in the close vicinity and to tell the lasy housemates that she must have chocolate or she will kill them all!

15.07 - SICKNOTE receives a warning from BIG MUVA and is told that the  will be called if any violence occurs and she will be permanently removed from the house and put in the looney bin.


----------



## g

"BIG MUVA house!"

"This is Davino (was Davina until the corks flew), you are live so do not swear - much"!

"The production teams were sorry for causing a near riot with the threat of hormonal violence, so the chocs are -in da house".

"One bar each and good luck y'all.
Whether its waitin', Flo'in, stabbin' (the yellow needles, not the pink ones), dildo cammin',(chair sliders to team hug on the floor afterwards) bastin', mowin' (short back and sides please), 2WW'in or    .


----------



## keemjay

g - you bin drinkin?

i have  - a nice bottle of cider, havent had one for ages, very yummy 

dh been for job interview today, thinks its in the bag so he is feeling very pleased with himself

hope all the housemates are doing ok

kimj x


----------



## Choogal

Hi everyone!

I am new so stick with me and my mistakes!!! I thought I would join you, I take it you just look at this subject/thread when you can?
I have just had my third natural IUI today so, yet another dreaded 2WW. But I had two eggs this time so  Trying to stay positive, but it's tricky sometimes isn't it?
I will start stims next month in the hope I may get up to 5 eggs, not looking forward to injections but hubbie is a doc so he can do them! I am also taking Metformin for insulin resistance caused by v mild PCOS. Anyway that's me, hope I haven't bored you too much, but now you know it all!!!
Hope to speak soon,

Choogal xxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Hi choogal

Welcome. You can join the Big Mother house. When do you test so angus can put you on the board?

HOUSEMATES BEWARE THERE IS A MOLE IN OUR MIDST someone who goes by the name of sicknote!

Take Care

NN xx


----------



## keemjay

Hi Choogal and welcome to the IUI girls and the 'Big Muvva House' - there are a few girls on their 2ww at the mo. If you think you can just come and look at this thread when you want you've another think coming - it is compulsory to look EVERY day, post at least once a day (in a big brother style) and be prepared to divulge your innermost secrets   only joking, some of us have far more time than others to **** about on here.....

will your clinic do IUI with 5 eggs? mine wont let you go ahead if you have more then 3.....i know other girls clinics say something similar. lucky you havin a doc for a dh - less bruising I'm sure 

sicknote glad to see you are feeling a bit chirpier  but technically you arent allowed in the big muvva house as you arent on the 2ww, sorry, you must be evicted 

Starr, thinkin of you hun, hope the after op pain isnt tooooo bad, seen any famous people yet. hope the posh pj's are behaving themselves, make sure you get a pic of them to make cindy feel jealous 

bobble - maybe your bad dreams are from spending too much time with night nurse in the big muvva house - who knows what she's up to, being all nursey in the night, she cant help it, its in her nature to harrass people in the night

nothing on tv tonight, bored bored bored, and trying to forget about a bit of a disaster i had on my photo shoot this avo 

laters all

kimj x


----------



## jennylord

hi girls

hope u rall ok have not been on since the weekend as i have to go back to work and i hate it so much retail is the worst job by far i think to be in. had a row today with my boss as she wants me to work till 11pm on tues as we have the sale starting next week the company will not even provide taxis home how not fair i have to walk from end of brum city centre to the other.

nn sorry darlin it was not me who asked you for a free make over in debenhams sorry hun but i work on the floor above it you know the floor with the posh designer dresses and ball gowns when u get off the escaltor, as you shop with debs this maybe of some interes to you we av our mega day coming up soon where everything is 20 or 25% off i will let you know think its niv some time. ps good luck with your 2ww

a big hi to everyone else still not sure of all names yet but hopr you are all well

love n hugs 

jen xx


----------



## Billie

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a while - been really busy with work and was away for the weekend.  This is a very swift pitstop as I'm going on holiday for a week from tomorrow with my sister - looking forward to relaxing and sunbathing!

I've briefly skimmed the posts and will catch up properly when I get back.  I wish everyone the very best of luck and lots of love at whatever stage - especially all those in the Big Muvva 2WW house!!  Just a couple of personals as well.

MadCath - so very sorry about your BFN.  Thinking about you while you decide what to do next.
MadCath and NN - Thanks both for asking after me - I had a BFN too I'm afraid - 5th time unlucky!  Not sure when the 6th IUI will be as we're holidaying separately - I'm also a bit worn out at the minute and don't think I'm in the best health, so a bit of a break will do us good!  
Good luck with your 2WW NN - I hope to see your BFP when I get back!  
Scarlett - I agree with what everyone else is saying really - you need to decide what's best for you and what you would do with the results.  In many cases, this turns out to be nothing.  From a personal viewpoint, I didn't have the triple test or the amnio as I always said that I would love my child whatever.  However, I did find out at the 20 week scan that our son had Edward's syndrome which is one of the 3 trisomy's that can occur.  I don't have any regrets at not having the amnio earlier, as it would have increased the risk of miscarriage at the time had the baby been okay.  However, I had the amnio at 20 weeks and now that I know what it involves, I'm reassured about opting for it next time round.  I feel like it was fear of the unknown in hindsight - the hospital I had it at has a very low incidence of m/c attached to amnio - I watched it all on screen and they didn't go anywhere near the baby.  I don't know if this helps or reassures you at all if you did opt to go for it.  My advice would be to talk to your consultant who I'm sure will advise and ask about the m/c rates at the clinic.  I also know of many people who have had the high risk triple test and negative amnio results, so don't get overly worried.  Look after yourself and your precious little cargo whatever you decide - you'll know what's right for you.  Thinking of you.

I'll catch up when I get back next weekend but take care all in the meantime!

     to all of us!

Billie xxx


----------



## keemjay

happy holidays billie      

have a great time relaxing in the sunshine

kimj xx


----------



## pollypineapple3

_hi ya ladies,  i was told i should pop in and introduce my self............ Im polly from Northern Ireland and im 40 yrs old, ive had my 4th IUI Insemination to day, so im offically on the tww  the only problem is finding the tww to make a post in lol

I already have 3 kids to my previous marriage aged 10 /14 /16 all girls! my partner and i would love a child of our own to make our family complete, he has low sperm count and with my age its makeing things difficult for us to concieve

so hopefully this is not the first, second, third but fourth time lucky  

must get going i have alot to learn about this new fantastic site

love polly _


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Welcome all the newbies. It's been awhile since I have logged on so still have a lot of catching up to do but hope you are all having fun on here!

Like the Big Muvva 2WW idea! Anything to make that time a little easier.

Work has been manic over the past four weeks. I started the IVF cycle last Saturday so I am hoping work will slow down a little so I don't have too much on over the next couple of weeks. Not sure I like the sniffing thing we have to do but hopefully it will be for a good cause.

Billie and Madcath, sorry about your bfns Big hugs. 


Anyway, i'm off home for a long weekend but will try and catch up with all of the news and gos over the next couple of days.

Love Debbie


----------



## Candy

Morning Sweeties

Debbie, do you know how long you have to sniff for ? I have my baseline blood test on Tuesday, fingers crossed I won't have to do IVF again, but If I do, I will ask if I can get on a cycle with less time initially sniffing, Triciah starts her stims today after sniffing for 2weeks and about 2 days.  Hoping you get your BFP at the end and its all worth it.

Welcome Pollypineapple, wishing its 4th time lucky for you x

Billie, have a great holiday, wish I was going with ya.

Choogal, welcome, fingers crossed 2 is your lucky number.

Good luck to all those stimming, 2ww'ing, inbetweens, ivf'ing , trying naturally for a while C x


----------



## keemjay

Hi again Polly Pineapple 

congratulations - you can now enter the IUI 'Big Muvva' House where you can spend your 2ww obsessing, chatting, eating choc and drinking gallons of milk and pineapple juice ( you shouldnt have any trouble with that eh? ) you might want to read back a few pages to get the gist of it!

I'm off to Ikea today, have been asked to chaperone Stevie to make sure he doesnt spend too much money  I'm the one who usually buys too much, so it should be the other way round! DH has given me £20 - should cover meatballs for lunch and a coffee break  

have a good day one and all

 to all 

kimj x


----------



## scarlet

Thank your Billy for your message. It has been a bit of a turmoil over the last few days. I have been so up and down and it has felt so stressful. We went to Harley Street in London yesterday and saw a specialist there at Professor Nikolaides clinic. They did a fetal anomoly scan on me (altough it is a bit early as I am almost 18 weeks not 20wks yet) and they looked at my records for my nuchal fold test (that showed a good risk with 1.8 thickness which is under the norm of 2.6, I think anything over 3 gets referred in the UK but not sure) and they looked at my blood test from 16 weeks. From that ASSUMING that the nuchal fold scan performed in the private hospital here in France was done correctly they gave me another risk of 1:1500. which is a bit of a rough estimate I think as the bloods were done at 16 weeks whereas they prefer to do them at 12/13 on the same day as the nuchal fold scan to have an 90% accuracy rate (nuchal fold I being 80% on its own and the blood up to 60% accurate on its own).
They explained because I now have this worry hanging over me I should have my 20 week anomoly scan and see how that goes and then if I am still concerned I could have the amino with them the same day (obviously if anything comes up wrong on the scan or there is still any doubt in my mind). They said I would get the results within 4 days and for the rarer problems up to 2 weeks. I assume that is Edwards.
You said your son had this. I don't know what it is but I can imagine how you felt. The thought of anything being wrong with your precious baby is horrible.It is just a nightmare -you do everything to protect them and then some thing out of your hands occurs. I am sorry to ask but it is on my mind now. What is Edwards disease and did you find out after the 20 week scan or the aminio (did they scan you and say there was a problem and then you had amino) and did you decide on a termination or did you have a natural termination. I still don't know what I would do. It just feels awful. 
From going to Harley Street they have made me feel better by giving me a better risk factor now but they can't guarantee it as my first scan and my bloods were not done with them and obviously they can't suggest someone elses' work is accurate (only their own). 
I hope I don't upset you asking you questions about your baby as I am sure he was very very precious to you and that you think about him still all the time. but it would be helpful for me to know your story.
Many thanks again for you reply.
Kind regards
Scarletx


----------



## herbaltea

Hello all, hopefully I am in the right place to introduce myself?!
I have been on Clomid with no success - not even 200mg made my ovaries work, so I found out after my scan today!!!
The next step is apparently IUI with injections, but I am awaiting instructions. Has anyone failed on Clomid, but worked okay with injections? Feeling gutted that Clomid hasn't worked, but looking forward to the prospect that injections might! Also, what are the chances that I can get my surgery to pay for the drug costs rather than going private? Thanks for all your help..........


----------



## Abby Carter

Hi there, 

I'm new to the site and am glad to have found it. Due to start first IUI cycle in a couple of weeks, so trying to find out everything I can about the whole process. 

For now, I've been told I'll be given two ampules of Menopur instead of 3, as I was wary of producing too many follicles and having to abandon treatment. Has anyone else out there experience of having two, or three ampules, and does it make any difference?

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## BunBun

Hello to you all again.
I haven't been on pc for a while as I haven't felt too good since starting the menopur but managed to get myself sorted today. Just waiting for scan now on Monday and hoping that there'll be some nice follies. After tomorrow I'm injecting everyother day(to my relief), so hopefully I'll start to feel better.


----------



## Choogal

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for welcoming me! Is the big muther house for 2ww?!!
Well I am definatly banged up, on the sofa eating cakes with a sore ***** (use your imagination)  Are cats allowed? because mine just loves his Mummy having time off work to lie on the sofa!

KimJ - Had a bizarre discussion with my Consultant (who is fab) he said that if I fertilised more than two eggs I would have to have selective termination, awfull I know but I figure I will be lucky to get one. Was very wierd to go from no babies to more than two in one conversation.

Do you guys all do early preg tests or wait for AF?

Looking forward to getting to know you all,

Choogal xxxxxxxx


----------



## Claireabelle

Hi all  - Well it's day 4 in the BIG MOTHER HOUSE and all is well.

Claire has drunk her milk like a good girl and is now wondering what she is missing out on regarding the pineapple juice! Unfortunately NN is not on the sofas to ask  

Hope that the chickens have been fed!


Still got pain in abdomen and very sore boobs but think it may be the HCG injection??

Got my 5 pg tests through the post today (just to make sure)  - £1 each!!! off the net. They are from a compnay that provides them to hospitals in the USA. My sister (a doc) says they are very good ones, so am chuffed to have found such a bargain.

Herbaltea - have sent u a private message as didn't want to ramble on on here

Choogal - glad to have you onboard!!!   just remember to feed those damn chickens  

Abby - I injected 2 menopur a day for 20 days (very slow starter   )and grew 3 follicles - are u injecting 2 a day or 2 per cycle?

Scarlet - I really hope everything goes perfectly for you....... it must be such a worry and one that you could well do without.

Kim - hope you didn't (or did   ) spend too much at Ikea. I love Ikea but we don't have one down here as we are too backward. 

Candy - fingers crossed for your bloodtest on Tuesday  


Welcome Pollypineapple - what a lovely name!

Bun Bun - good luck with the menopur - I know just how u feel.

Hello to everyone else, especially to my housemates both old and new.

    to us all

Clairexxxx


----------



## Laine

New home girls...lots and lots of luck x x


----------



## Laine

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15546.0.html


----------



## MadCath

Hello all.  I've finally stopped feeling sorry for myself and got back to work, luckily by boss is great so has been understanding about me not being my usual mad self.  In fact I surfed the web last night and discovered that tests done in Germany show acupuncture can be very beneficial when used with IVF and as that's probably going to be my next option.  Might have to sell a relative though to afford it!!!!  Found a couple in Brentwood that look promissing.

There are so many newbies on here that I can't keep up with the little time I get at work to log in but I've got to say hi to the 2ww'ers in da House especially NN - I'm expecting a BFP from you (what's with the milk?). 

Billie, glad to see you're still with us and enjoy your break, sounds like you really need it.

Will hopefully catch up in more detail over the weekend, especially with the goings on in the House (didn't realise I was missing BB as much as I am - oh no not another addiction!!)

MC


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there Choogal, Abby, another hello to pollypinapple   to you and all the others on there 2ww esp those making us laugh in the  big muvva house. Which clinic are you at Polly?

Scarlet I am delighted to here about your doctors appointment and hope you can relax a little until your 20 weeks scan.

Candy I sniffed from day 19 for about 9 days then started stims and kept sniffing until the day before the hcg injection

Debbie A I did a cycle at Monash in May and hope everything goes great out there.

Just a big hi to Kimj  

Madcath I wrote a little about acupuncture the other day to sicknote in part 39. I had it for my last IVF cycle and it was magic and have just found someone after some searching here in NI who has experience with art process.

My husband has just found out his back pain drugs have been withdrawn worldwide because of heartattack risks after 18 months use...needless to he has had all sorts of chest problems today even though he has only been on them 4 months.

But the good news is that I went to the private clinic here Origin for an ultrasound (sine my nasty GP would not give me a referral) and it appears my ovaries have started working again   and I have a 14mm follicle growing so should ovulate early next week and hence have lots of   and then if that fails (the conception not the  ) then start IUI about 20 October. I am going on Gonal-F 75iui everyday for about 12 days they think. What does does everyone else take because when I did IVF I was 200 Puregon and only grew 4 good eggs

A big hi and have a great weekend to everyone esp Angus who is now in Roma busily lighting candles.

I am off to Londontown so watch out girls
Megan


----------



## maplelodgeanie

Hi AusieMeg 

Noticed you had a cycle at Monash....what are they like? I am currently waiting to hear if BIL will be a donor for us. He lives in Frankston though so we would have to go to Aus and if we did it through a clinic it would probably be the one in Melbourne. We will either go for 'do it yourself' or IUI through a clinic.

Anyway...what are you doing over here I want to move out there!!!!

Did you ever find out what AF stands for (i know what it refers to but can't make the association!)

Andrea


----------



## night nurse

Good evening girls

DAY 4 IN THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE

I hope all housemates are behaving themselves and keeping the house tidy whilst I was away today. Big Mother let me ou to go to work because there are needy patients who need me to look after them. No doubt i will get a verbal warning like anniem  Where are you anniem you still sleeping in yr bed or are you in that diary room and refusing to come out 

Claireabelle are you behaving without me, I am going to get me some of them tests too although i feel pretty chilled out so far on this 2ww maybe the botty bombs are keeping me de-stressed and sane 

welcome new housemates pollypineapple and choogal what have you been doing in the house today? I hope you've left me some milk 

Hello to Madcath, can't promise a BFP but can promise you a BMB (Big milk Bloater) 

Angus hope yr lighting candles for us all and praying to the virgin mary to bring us miracle births too 

Megan good luck for yr nxt iui (if you should need it), starr hope yr op went ok hun, kim manual handling tell me about it it never gets followed in hospital, scarlett (((hugs))) hope all goes well for you and this is just a blip for you.

To all the newbies today welcome to this wonderful thread you will soon be addicted like us.

Bobble did you feed the chickens today think there was only you left to do that chore today 

Love to anyone I've missed , so much to remember today.


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there Andrea

Monash are in my opinion best in Australia and certainly ( I have found) have one of the best and most recognised name in the non-american world with regard to innovation and research. I absolutely loved them and will most likely have another cycle out there in March if I don't get pg beforehand. I did not have to wait for anything. Try to go to Richmond because they have the most magnificent facilities and nothing at all is a problem. But probably Clayton is the same and it is the original one and is closed to Frankston. Ultrasound (3D), andrology, pathology and the IVF nurses/clinicians all work together on the one floor. The IUI, EC and ET are done on the floor below and everyone is made to feel very special. If you can chose a doctor go to Dr Luk Rombauts ( a belgian leader in Blastocyst reseach in Australia) as he is fantastic but Dr Lowe does all the actual transfers and is a brit who is fantastic and very calming.

We looked at it and with a business class airfare for 1 and the treatment it works out cheaper than in the UK but that is because I get it subsidised and probably your BIL can get some money off too. An economy flight is not too bad as that is what we usually do and with it will most likely work out cheaper than here. They have a good website and a lovely overseas coordinator called Joanne O'connor. www.monashivf.com.au.

I hope I have not bored everyone with that. Oh yeah and AF is Aunty Flow 

To those in the big muvva house           
I am off to London


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Due back at hosp on 14th Oct to see sister about first IUI.  Hubby has to go and give samples on 20th and 27th Oct.
My question is if everything is okay do we have to wait until my next AF before we start any treatment.?

ALi


----------



## moodle

ALARM ALARM......WAKE UP BIG MUVVA HOUSE!!!!!!    

bored and need entertaining today. woke up at a very unsocial hour for a saturday as have dildo scan today and am excited that treatment is kicking off for real after the downregging!!! Unfortunately have AF in full flow.. this may be   how do other people get around this

Welcome to all the newbies..can see have been neglecting duties to those outside the big muvva house! aliso you do have to wait until AF to start IUI Why the samples for dh?

hello to everyone else will catch up later!

Mxx


----------



## aliso1

Moodle  they must be checking on the  again.
When it was last checked I think back in April it was 23 million.
My only concern is that my periods go haywire again as I have not been prescribed anymore Clomid, and I do not want to delay things anymore.

Ali


----------



## Choogal

Hi Ladies, especially those in the Big Muvver house!

I have done ALL the cleaning today so the house is sparkling, hope you appreciate it! Did feel bad though coz my cat had left the sofas covered in fluff, sorry! Too tired to feed the chickens.

Have also been OBSESSED with the thought that my basting has missed optimum ov. time and have been relentlessly poking my egg tray. How long do   survive anyway?  Do any of you   as well? 
Have also been pondering the 'what to tell the child question' can you imagine the sex ed. lessons, Choogal junior puts up his hand and says 'thats not how I was made, my Mummy needed three men to put the tadpoles in her tummy' No one will speak to me at the school gates!!! 
I have seen a maternity t - shirt in Vogue that we must ALL buy when we have a BFP, it says on the front ' IT STARTED WITH A KISS' How ironic for us!!
Anyway, may summon up energy to feed chickens before seeing what I look like with a cushion up my jumper,

Choogal

P.S Three men = DH, Consultant, Embryologist!


----------



## BOBBLE

DAY 5 IN THE BIG MUTHER HOUSE.........


BOBBLE has been a very naughty bobble........
yesterday she escaped the big muther house and told no one...Bobble went to the outside world to shop...and meet DH for TAPAS...feelin very guilty as she did not feed to chickens as promised...

Anyway I has broken back in the house to find lots of other housemates and a cat....Hello to all the new house mates and good luck in the house . 
to you all and lots of    

Hello to nightnurse...claireabelle...anniem....pollypineapple..I don't think you missed me..maybe you though I was in the diary room......

today I have done a big house clean so you can all have a lie in.....

I will stay in the house now until Monday when I will have to escape again to go to work but will return every evening and help with the chores...... 

I will go now and get to know all the new girls...I am going in the chat room tonight so hopefully will speak to you new girls there.... 

Speak to you all soon and bye bye from the big muther house.....



BOBBLE XXXXX


----------



## moodle

Choogal sperm live for up to 72 hours!!!!! so get  !!! Our fertility nurse said to do it as many times as we could afterwards 

At least they were male at the 'conception'... mine whould have been a strange mixture of two women and dh  

Bobble tut tut for leaving the big muvva house! buy anything nice

Had didlo cam (YUK) and now going out to play as sun has finally come out....

Mxx


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon girls

DAY 5 IN THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE

15.30 and night nurse has just returned from work to find the house ***** and span  which is good cos she is far too tired to clean up, all she wants to do is chat to her housemates 

Moodle my dh refused to  after iui as he didn't want to put his bad sperm back in when we'd just had all the good.

Nightnurse keeps seeing two magpies everday hope this a good sign and feeling too chilled out about the 2ww! I neither have positive feelings or negative ones i'm just getting on with things and not thinking about it. Is this normal as it seems everyone really hates this 2ww and gets stressed. Perhaps the botty bombs are the culprit 

Anyway good luck aliso1 and moodle and to everyone else a big 
 off now to have a milkshake and chat to my fellow housemates

Love NN xx


----------



## keemjay

Night Nurse
- i found week 1 of the 2ww ok, its usually the 2nd wk that does everyones head in, sorry to be pessimistic 
can someone please escape from da Big Muvva house and come and clean HERE - its a tip and I have visitors arriving to stay the night - you all seem so good at it 

laters

kimj x


----------



## Claireabelle

Day 5 in the BIG MUTHER HOUSE

7pm Claire is still lounging on the nice clean sofas - thanks to Choogal but Claire doesn't mind the cat fur as in the outside world she has four of her own!

She's had her daily milk but no pineapple juice as Sainsburys had run out. Her DH sneaked in for some   but alas Claire's lady bits refused to play LMAO - not quite sure why but she is getting a bit worried. I know;  she'll blame it on the botty bombs  


Am hiding from DH as he is laying slabs - yet again zzzzzzzzzzz 

Bobbble - don't blame you for leaving the house! but remember you must come back - as we may have  task to do.

Moodle - I too hate the dildo cam when AF is in full flow - my sonographer just laughed and said they do it every day and it doesn't worry them at all (but it does us!!!   )

Love to everyone and lots of      to my fellow housemates.

Clairexxxx


----------



## Missspud

Hiya All you girls having IUI


----------



## em75

Hi all
Hope you have had good weekends.  I feel that i can join you legitimately now have started 1st iui cycle.

I've had a lazy weekend so far, been getting to grips with the injecting (pleasantly surprised) I have also been imagining that i have every side-effect listed on the leaflets although definatley getting the hot flushes and some very bizarre dreams the last few nights.

I have been  keeping up with the board and all the goings on in the big muvver house   good luck, and I look forward to making lots of F/F

Good luck all
Emma


----------



## struthie

Hello 
Can I join you?
I'm hoping to be having treatment at a local bupa hospital after christmas - when we have saved enough pennies as its the same price as our NHS hospital.
Would be interested to hear your experiences of IUI.
Babydust to you all xxx


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon Ladies, or am I talking to myself its really quiet on here today.

DAY 6 IN THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE

07.20 - 15.00 Night nurse at work caring for the sick and needy leaving housemates to chatter away or not as it seems 

Where are all the housemates and what are they doing Am I here alone?? 

18.00 Night nurse cooking for 1 
In pj's relaxing and about to have a her first milkshake of the day.

Welcome struthie of course you can join us nutters but be warned there may be talk of botty bombs in the big mother house 

Welcome Em75 glad to see someone in the outside world watching bm  Good luck with yr treatment.

Kim what did you buy from ikea?

Hope everyone had a good weekend which you must have cos yr not talking you must all be busy doing diy cos its persisting down here.

Love NN xx


----------



## Claireabelle

Well it's rain, rain, rain here in the BIG MUTHER HOUSE. So all of the housemates have had to stay in!!

18.00 Claire is cooking for all of the housemates - roast beef and all the trimmings - even though Claire doesn't like beef!

Welcome Emma and Struthie - hope you don't think we are too mad on here  


love and hugs to everyone  

Clairexxxx


----------



## northern lass

Hello to all my IUI friends,
Sorry for the delay in replying but as usual finding it difficult to get to a PC regularly.

There are too many people for me to mention individually so a combined 2ww, waiting AF, TX, BMS dance to you all 
      

A few personals:
Kimj - hope your nice friend is able to go with you to see friends baby
Herbal tea - I didn't respond on the highest dose of Clomid at all and started on menopur injections, took quite a lot of injections and went upto 2 amps but got a +ve result on 1st IUI so don't dispair!
Choogal  - We had lots of   after IUI and worked for us! I know when I was on 2ww there was alot of discussions because some people had been told to have lots of BMS whereas other people had been told not to for the 2ww...maybe we should have a poll.
Madcath - you made me smile...when you said you'd found a ' few in Brentwood' was that accupunctures or relatives to sell!!!!?? 
Big Bruvva contestants - ........what can I say!!! Hope you all get to stay for the 2ww and no one gets evicted early and that you all get BFP so there will be a spin off series of Little Big Bruvva in 9 months time!
Anyway, got a few emails to send, take care everyone, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## BOBBLE

DAY 6 IN THE BIG MUTHER HOUSE

And all is well.......house is very quiet today......i have had a very long soak in the bath reading my book...DH was really buggin me so I have sent him to the pub   so I can have peace and quiet....

So sorry nightnurse I am drinkin all your milk supply   I will return it on the next shopping day....

hello to everyone in the house and lots and lots of  

I will have to escape tomorrow to go back to work...  but will return every evening to all you other house mates.  

WB anniem...pollypineapple....you must be in the diary room...

anyone wants a chat i will be in chat room later......

Is everyone ok on the 2ww I am constantly checkin my boobs for any signs..they are a little larger than normally and very firm ( for a 35 year old )..  I know its early days but anyone else lookin for signs Still have bloating and back ache...

A special hello to pinning4apeanut...how u matey.. 

sending out big massive huge    
to all the new girls in the big muther house and        
to all the old house mates..

 

BOBBLE XXXXXX


----------



## keemjay

*ATTENTION BIG MUVVA HOUSE!!!!*

it has come to Big Muvvas notice that the inmates are spending far too much time doing the following actions

- stroking their bellies whilst staring dreamily into the distance

- gazing into the fridges and store cupboards and wondering what food might be best for possible bubs

- reading up on every possible pregnancy sign and willing body to have them

- pinching nipples and squeezing breasts to check for possible tenderness.Also staring at breasts in the mirror and asking opinions on size eg "are they getting bigger?"

- allowing themselves to eat weird combinations of food or excessive chocolate under the pretext of it being a 'craving'

- flicking thru paintcharts wondering about possible paint combinations for a nursery

Big Muvva would like to warn all housemates that these activities are banned due to the detrimental effects these have on ones mental health and would instead advise all to gaze at the following for 23 hours a day

*THANK YOU*


----------



## Karen-C

Mornin ladeeez

God I haven't been on here for ages and have completely lost track of wots goin on!!!!!

Hope you are all well whatever stage you are all at with your tx!

Me still waiting for af to arrive.  Day 27 today and trying not to get my hopes up that anything is cooking!!! (if you know what I mean).

Stupidly did a test on Sat morning which was neg but still no sign of af!!  No doubt she will rear her ugly head soon!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## moodle

Kim!!!!!


----------



## Claireabelle

Kim -are you spying on us in the house   how on earth did you guess that we may be doing all of the above!!!

Bobble - it's difficult for me cause my boobs feel like bombs about to go off but have done since 3 days after IUI so not getting my hopes up. I can't even wear an underwired bra so am wearing a tight top instead of a bra   - are u on cyclogest?

Northern lass - what a good idea about the little brother house - will keep it mind - WHEN not IF we ever get pg!!! being positive lol


As usual, hope everyone is ok...


               


Clairexxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hello girlies in the house. 

I haven't posted on this board before, but Victoria_in_London told me it was a lovely place to be so I've come to stick my head around the door. I come bearing choc chip cookies. Is it OK if I hang around?

We're not using IUI, but are inseminating at home using a known donor. Actually, this month we inseminated at my parent's house which was a little strange, but closer to our donor so more convenient for him, and perfectly fine for us (apart from the strangeness factor). I'm not hopeful for this month though. We inseminated Fri, Sat and Sunday and there's still no sign of a LH surge, although I do have a little niggly pain in my right side that could be ovulation pain (if I'm lucky).

Anyway, enough about me for now. I'm sending tons of  out for al of you. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## scarlet

Good luck Candy for tomorrow. Hope everything is going well with your IVF treatment. It seems strange on this board now as there are so many new people on here which is great. Hopefully there will be more and more pregnancies soon.
All the best 
Scarlet.x
Welcome all you newbies.


----------



## morgan

Just popped in to send you a Happy bastin' / 2wwin' / welcome / stabbin' / bonkin' / waitin' / decoratin' / decidin' / testin' dance  
        
            
             

Great to see you're still as barking as ever


----------



## BunBun

I had my first scan on this course of tx today and nearly fainted when I was told there was 15 blobs on screen, hopefully I'll get a couple that will grow well (been warned they may abandon this cycle if too many grow). Next scan on friday.


----------



## night nurse

Good evening ladies 

DAY SEVEN IN DA BIG MOTHER (KIM) HOUSE

              

Kim lmao off at yr antics you have obviously been watching us through the one way glass you naughty girl to know that we have been checking breasts    Funily enough my dh told me last night they had got bigger then said ' or is it cos i've not seen them for ages?'  anyway I can confirm they are as I cannot get some of my tops on but they are not as sore as usual pmt soreness so not getting hopes up.

Snaglepat of course you can join us with chocolate chip cookies you got anything else?  

bunbun 15 blobs wow!

18.35 - Night Nurse has been to work again today and couldn't be bothered to cook for housemates like our lovely claireabelle last night so I've ordered takeaway - Pizza and burgers are the name of the day - only could you all please have the pizza and leave me the burger cos I don't like pizza    I hope this is acceptable to all?

Have to go now its here catch up later

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## starr

Hello I'm Back

Glad to see all the newbies and that things are just as mad on here as usual. If not more so!!! 

The Big Muvva house sounds fab, wish i'd had it when i was "on the show". Good luck to you all 

As for me well the operation went well. The fibriod was well embedded in and would definately have impaired my fertility. My tubes were clear(thank god as there was talk that if it looked bad they might have to remove them!!!)
My ovaries were a bit stuck together and squashed but he sorted it all out. 
That was the easy bit. It appears that i DO NOT react well to anesthetic. I was sick to my stomach for 2 and a half days. This was the 2nd op that i had reacted badly too , and even though i warned them it was yesterday before i felt normal. All in all though my consultant was really pleased with his work and that he had solved all the problems. I feel ok. Very sore and it hurts to laugh/cough/sneeze/bend over etc. Got to take it very easy for 2 weeks then i go back to see him. 
The Portland is very nice, but sorry girls we saw no one exciting. Mind u i spent the entire time in my room.. private bathroom/tv/good food(i didn't eat but dh did!), not mum/dad/mil/fil/friends nor dh saw anyone at all. How dissapointing  
I'm feeling really tired now so might have a snooze catch up with you all soon. 
Lots of Love
Starr (minus 1 fibriod and some endo!!!)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE

DAY 7 IN THE BIG MUTHER HOUSE.

And all is well......

Thankyou for the warning BIG BROTHER I mean Kim....Very funny made me  

Escaped to go to work today...went OK and very fast....But now I am back with all my friends... 

Clairabelle....No I am not on cyclogest...do not even know what this is...bottom bomb maybe....very annoyed as i am thinkin the other housemates have a bigger advantage...what does this do to you anyone?
I have never been offered it and I am on my 3rd stimulated IUI unexplained infertility........
Still have tender boobs and firm ( for a 35 year old ).
Did have HCG though so maybe that is still in my system and effecting my boobs symptom....Better stop or will be getting another warning from Kim.....

 to Nightnurse...AnnieM.....Clairabelle....Pollypineapple (very quiet at the moment polly) and AnnieM.

Welcome to the mad house snagglepat..hope all goes well for you guys...   

Hello and good luck on Friday BunBun.......

All the very best Karen_C.......

Well only 7 more days to go we are half way there...good luck to all.... 

And lots of             

BOBBLE XXXXXXX


----------



## night nurse

Place yr bets now on who's gonna test early  

My money is on claireabelle 2-1 cos she's bought 5 tests!


----------



## BOBBLE

MY MONEY ON YOU NIGHTNURSE.......


----------



## night nurse

No chance Bobble I only have one test the clinic gave me and they put it in an envelope that i havn't even opened  

Mind you may buy some more tomorrow  so can test from friday onwards so you may win


----------



## BOBBLE

Gettin really upset now...nightnurse your hospital has given you a test in an envelope and all this talk about cyclogest....Why havent I been given these treats after my TX......BOBBLE


----------



## night nurse

you nhs bobble or private that could be the difference hun.  All clinics are different  I had clomid and injections, claireabelle just had injections but we both have the cyclogest and yr not missing much there    its supposed to promote a good environment for a fertilised egg to implant into although am sure milk and pineapple juice work just as well! Besides which bobble don't despair iui has cumulative effect so yr chances are higher than ours as its yr third go we are only on our first  

Claireabelle had to buy her tests too, so how many you got bobble before I lay the odds? Plus what about you other housemates? Come on Own up


----------



## keemjay

Hey Bobble i didnt get botty bombs either but had to do 2 jabs  post baster instead. did get a preg test tho - both times and didnt get to use either so still have them.

dh got a new job today so off for some bubbles(not bobbles) to celebrate

Starr - so glad ur ok hunny 
laters all

kimj


----------



## BOBBLE

Thanks for the reassurance Nightnurse I was feeling really left out before...

I hope you believe this but I have never bought a preggie test before and have to say very shocked by the price....

I sneaked out today a lunch to study them...Didn't buy any though.....Probably do what you are doing nightnurse and start on Friday.....Have been told that the HCG can still be in your system and give you a false positive up to 14 days POD......

So in answer to your question nightnurse I have zero tests at the moment......I am a good girl.....


----------



## em75

Hi girls hope you have had a good day so far

I haven't had a drink for a week now and didn't realise how much i enjoyed my evenings with a glass or three of wine 

BunBun - am also due for next scan on friday, good-
luck
Starr - glad your op went well
Snagglepat - good luck
to all of you in the big muvver house, will be watching for those early testers    (bet it's hard but well done)

Have a good evening
Emma


----------



## keemjay

Bobble - I've never done a preg test before either, seems daft but just have never needed one, AF always been spot on time. some people on here seem to get thru them like smarties!!

kimj x


----------



## keemjay

Morning all

hope alls well in Da House and that all are observing the rules 

night nurse - forgot to tell you what i got in IKEA - i was very good and managed to spend under £50 which was good for me!! I got lots of little bits and pieces, candles for the winter, a huge bag of tupperware pots (20 pots for £6!! - good for freezer as making lots of pasta sauces etc with home grown stuff), some little blue fairy lights for our camper, glass kitchen storage jars, a little set of wooden office drawers, and a few other things. had a very nice time 

i plucked up the courage to call my friend who's just had her baby, he was screaming in the background so she had to call back. had a very ordinary conversation, like nothings happened, all dominated by baby this and baby that as expected. Have arranged to pop in tomorrow, other friend is busy this week so will go alone, but feel ok about it.

got a question for you all
yesterday i was looking at boots in Clarks shoe shop and was thinking how trendy their stuff is these days, still not actually anything I want to buy but still way better than how I remember it being. was telling my sil these thoughts and how the company really seems to have done up its image over the last few years and she said - no, its just you're getting older! IS THIS TRUE? are the shoes in Clarks really hideous and i'm just not noticing cos i've turned middle aged? what do you all think?

laters all

kimj x


----------



## JB

Hi All,

Glad to see that nothing has changed and you are all as mad as ever lol.

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Things have been a bit hectic at home.  AF arrived 4 days late so have picked myself up and should start next IUI around Nov/Dec.  Clinic like you to have a couple of months off.
DH went into hospital last Thurs to have major back surgery so I have been at the hospital for the last 5 days.  Thankfully all seems to have gone ok, although he is in tremendous pain and the recovery period is a minimum of 3 months so we have a way to go yet.

He comes out of hospital on Thursday (fingers crossed) and I will be taking care of him at home for a few weeks so this is probably my last post for a little while.

I wish you all the best and hope that when I come back there will be lots of expectant mums for me to congratulate.

Good luck and best wishes to you all.

JB


----------



## keemjay

JB - wishing your dh a speedy recovery, enjoy playing nurse 

kimj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Starr - glad your operation went well but v disappointed you didn't see anyone famous (or maybe you did but they have sworn you to secrecy  - my friend's dad was in rehab with famous people but won't tell her who)!

Hi Snagglepat - thanks for your message and nice to see you. Hope it goes well this time. How did you find your donor? DP and I asked one person we know who didn't want to do it and then went down the clinic route because we were scared of the potential legal problems with using a stranger and we'd heard scare stories about finding someone in the back of the Pink Paper (which has just shut down apparently - scandal!  ). Is your donor someone you knew before?

Hi to everyone else. I haven't done personals because I've missed tonnes of pages but I'm thinking of you all.

 NEWS FOR THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE..... 

Yesterday I followed a car for 20 miles with the numberplate ending "BFP" and I saw two magpies this morning so hopefully this is a good sign for you all.

Bigs hugs to all of you in the 2ww (it really is a very long time isn't it?).   

And big hugs to everyone else.

Victoria
xxx

PS - Kim -  you should look at Scholl sandals too... you'd love them! Good luck with the visit tomorrow.


----------



## Karen-C

Morning ladies

I think I am going mad!  Af usually arrives around day 24/25, 26 at the latest!  Now day 28.  I stupidly tested on Saturday (BFN) and tested again this morning and still BFN but absolutely no sign of af arriving.  No cramps, spotting or anything!  Bought Tesco's own make of hpt and wondering if any of you ladies have tested with them  It was either £6.85 for them or £19.00 something for a clear blue digital (which is a bit steep!!) so I bought the cheapies!  Do you think I am kidding myself here that I may be preggers or wot?  Wasn't even cycling this month so would be a really big bloody miracle if I am!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## floss

Hi, hope everyone is ok.

Starr glad the op went went, I wish you a speedy recovery.

Kim, how did you manage to go to Ikea and spend less than £50??  I can never manage that I always end up buying lots of stuff I didnt know I needed until I see it.

Will catch up on the other posts later on, havent stopped this past couple of weeks, have been really tired and sciatica is really playing up, god i sound like an old woman.

I had my 7 week scan yesterday and saw 2 little heartbeats, cried the whole way through it, dh didnt quite know what to do!  

I wish all of you stabbers, basters, and waiters all the luck in the world  

Lisa x


----------



## Claireabelle

I WILL NOT DO A PG TEST UNTIL TUESDAY
I WILL NOT DO A PG TEST UNTIL TUESDAY
I WILL NOT DO A PG TEST UNTIL TUESDAY

Bet I do   

Kim - I too like Clark's lately but maybe that's because I am of the older generation now LOL  I mean what's wrong with sunsplash t-bar shoes??  

Hello Nightnurse, see I have a mantra now to chant to stop me testing early!! 
Clairexxxx


----------



## keemjay

OMG FLOSS,   - whats with all these twins  all you IUIers with twins had better write down exactly what you did during your cycle to give us all some tips!
 to you both

kimj x


----------



## morgan

Karen - might be best to steer clear of clear blue digital.  There's quite a few posts dotted around the site of people who've found them really unreliable and they aren't cheap.

There's also a link somewhere (in the 2ww thread, I think) which has info on how much hcg all the hpts can detect.

Lots of luck to all the testers
 to everyone else.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Congratulations Floss!!!   

Everyone's having twins - DP's friend called yesterday to say she's expecting twins too. Very exciting!!!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Thanks Morgan

I used the clear blue digital on Saturday but had used them before when I got a pos with it way back in Feb this year. I have read a lot of bad reports about them tho and they cost about £20 for the pack!!!

The one I used this morning was Tesco's own make so really not sure about it tho it does say it's supposed to be as reliable as a doc's test!!!!!  Who knows eh?  I also used a First Reponse the last time and got a pos with it (albeit very faint).  

Just really not sure about things at the mo.  Also because I was not cycling this month and had no gonal F or ovitrelle could there not be enough hcg in my system as yet to register on an hpt

You could drive yourself totally mad with all the what if's and stuff, thought af was gonna be here either last night or expected to see a flood this morning when I got up cos I had some cramps last night ..... but still nothing and not even a hint of a spot!

Suppose I will just have to hang on in there and see what happens eh?  Thing is can't bloody concentrate at work either.  I'm sure we've all been there.

Love

Karen xxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hello ladies - sorry not been around for a while, but what with one thig and another.... 

Thank you all for your lovely thoughts about the loss of baby mizz (my cat). I am feeling a lot better now - and especially thanks to Molly and Claire for the beautiful poems you sent me. Sadly, my friend's guide dog died yesterday too - I will have to forward them to him...

My leg is out of plaster now, but the foot is still swollen so have to keep it elevated as much as possible. I will be going back to work next week...  am not looking forward to that at all. All this time to sit and ponder has made me realise how unhappy I am there. Hey V_I_L - got a job for me?

Am thinking of all you ladies in the Big Muvva House - hope to join you soon. Am due to ovulate tomorrow (ish) so we have already begun our monthly shagathon!

Michelle - we are seeing someone at the MG clinic, Amanda Whitewood. She put us on a 3 month plan, with special, organic, diet and a bunch of supplements - so DO take them hun. We did the hair test and were amazed at how much poison we have in us, like arsenic, mercurt, cadmium, lead....  We are in month 2 now - so will call Amanda near to AF time so she can organise dildo-cam for me for the 3rd month.

By the way - who asked what AF is? It stands for Auntie Flow, your period basically! Though have also heard it called Auntie Ruby.... 

Starr - glad the op was a succes and hope you feel better from the aneasthetic soon.

Soooooo  jealous of Angus in Roma....... 

Hello to everyone else and welcome to all the newbies, and mass babydust to all who are basting, waiting, jabbing, shagging etc....     

Have a nice day,
lot's of luv,
Mizz Gizz. x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi again Victoria_in_London, and everyone else.   all round.

We found our donor through one of the online boards - rainbow network in our case. It's a long story (there's a link to my journal on my profile if you're interested). We originally asked a friend and for the first five months of inseminating, we used him. Then things started to fall apart - he got a new girlfriend who wasn't keen on the idea of him donating to us. We were very doubtful about the boards/personals having heard all the same horror stories you have, but we put out a couple of tentative messages to test the water and were really heartened by the response. After a few months, we found our current donor and we're very happy with him. He's donated to 6 other couples, three of whom are now pregnant, the others still trying, and he's got three children of his own. We're now in touch with three of the other couples he's donating/ed to and no-one's had any problems with him at all. We feel very lucky. It's not the way we would have initially chosen, but now it feels fine. We were always keen to have a known donor so that child can know their biological heritage, and as an added bonus it's much cheaper than using a clinic.

Yeah, I only heard this morning about the Pink Paper. No idea what happened there. At least I was enough of a media whore to get my photo in it a few times before it disappeared.   I hope someone resurrects it. It might have been pretty dodgy in places, but it was a really good resource too.

Congratulations Floss! That's fabulous. I can just picture how overjoyed you must be.    It does seem like multiple births are in the water. Our donor told us this weekend that his cousin is having triplets - conceived naturally too!

Given that everyone in the house demolished yesterday's chocolate chip cookies so quickly, today I've baked two organic banana cakes and made a huge pot of chai tea (decaf, of course) for you. Hope to be joining you myself soon.


----------



## starr

congratulations floss more twins   

Karen it's not over till the witch sings. Give it a couple of days and see..........

I'm ok today still sore. Going to get my stiches out tommorow oh joy!!

See ya 
Love and  Starr


----------



## mizz-gizz

*HURRAY I HAVE A TICKER!*
Copied from you Snagglepat - hope ya don't mind!

Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## keemjay

mizz - good to have you back, ticker and all  sorry your foot still aint quite right, happy elevating - at least you have another excuse to put your legs up the wall after your shagathon 

Starr m- good luclk getting ur stitches out, hope it doesnt hurt toooo much 

whens angus back from Rome, we need our list 

Karen C - hang on in there, try not to stress 

Gwen - wot are you reading at the mo - anything good? Candy has lent me 'the baby trail' which I am enjoying, v.funny

so i guess i am the only one frequenting clarks shoe shops then. must be a right bloody square and dont even know it . time to go to the personal shopper at Debenhams again methinks.....

laters all

kimj xxxxxxxxxxxxx

v.quiet in da big muvva house, hope you are all gazing away at your orange spots and banishing all thoughts of testing early. big muvva will withdraw all chocolate if any more talk of this is heard. if tempted repeat Claireabelles mantra......


----------



## BunBun

To everyone in the big muvva house resist those urges to test too early. If kimj is withdrawing the chocolate allowances in the house I know a good home for it 
All the best for tomorrow with the stiches Starr
Congratulations to Floss or should that be double congratulations.


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi to everyone.

Sorry I am not doing personals as I have been away over the weekend and need to catch up.

Quick question though. Is anyone in the situation where they have a DH/DP with children. My DH has 2 (13 and 16) and a very demanding exwife.  I am having a lot of trouble dealing with the fact he has kids and I need all this extra help to get pregnant. The ex-wife wants him back in Australia and it looks like he is going to go which means delaying IUI for 4 months. 

I know I should say OK as his kids are in a LOT of trouble with school and their bad friends but it means delaying my dreams. I am seriously thinking of asking for a bit of a trial separation after 7 years together as it all seems to have gone to [email protected]#t because I want a little baby of my own.

Sorry to be depressed but wondering if this is a unique case of bad luck

Sorry to be so down
Love
Megan


----------



## encore

Hi Megan - i've been keeping tabs only because my name is megan too and i'm from australia! Also used to be part of this thread before i moved to IVF so hello girls!  Bugger the x wife.  My DH went on holiday during my cycle (sounds awful but he went to the olympics it was all arranged a year ago i didnt go because I was like "oh i'll be pg by then" yeah right).  Anyway because he might have been away during a crucial time the clinic had his little boys frozen.  You could do that couldnt you?  And I actually found he was more loving and attentive while he was away - calling all the time etcetc.


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Megs. Love the idea. Ringing the clinic tomorrow morning


----------



## encore

Bingo!  One little deposit can last for a few goes as well so as long as you have enough to last for 4 months then great!  Matter of fact, why dont you tell him to make a couple of deposits & go for 6months!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Just wandered casually into his office and suggested it and he seems to think it is a great idea. So delightedness all round.

BTW I felt like you gave me a big hug with your keeping an eye on me meggles. I am from Forbes (central NSW right near the radio telescope at parkes..Forbes is where The Dish was actually filmed). I went to school in Sydney and moved to Hawthorn Melb in 1993. Then moved to London in 2000 as a result of following my loved up heart with then DP (now DH). Last December we moved to Northern Ireland but have spent nearly 7 months duing that time in Australia so really only had 2 and a bit months here.  Afteer 5 months over there I am not in as big a hurry to get back now.

Anyway thanks again and keep keeping an eye on me


----------



## Candy

Just a quickie, congratulations Floss, thats fantastic double news, am going to spend some time catching up on my overdue pm's, hope no-one things I am ignoring you /evil grin xxx


----------



## encore

Good luck Megan!
hi candy - hope youre doing ok.


----------



## Candy

I am good thanks Megan, about time you gave us an update on you I think, its been a while x


----------



## night nurse

DAY 8 IN THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE

Well I've just come in from work and theres no one here  Where are all you housemates hiding?

Aussie meg  for you hun.

Kim please don't take our chocolate away  I probably won't test early even if would like too think i'm going to be too scared!

congratulations to floss on yr twinnies

Thats two sets of iui twins and I was told it was rare! There has to be a third, maybe claireabelle bobble or anniem could take that one on board  (Won't be me because I have put my order in for one only ) 

Karen fingers crossed hun it could be you instead 

Wb Mizz glad everything is improving for you right now 

Candy hows the IVF going?

Angus please hurry back we need you 

Big hello's to the outside world of:-

VIL, Snaglepat, Bunbun, Gwen, Starr, Jb, purpleal, em75, and anyone else that I have neglected to mention!

One Week gone in the big Mohter house WHO GOES YOU DECIDE! (or rather the HPT does )

Love NN xx


----------



## Angus

Our Positive Vibe Campaign 

                                                       

Congratulations & Stay put vibes

Minkey  28.05.04  2nd Time Lucky!          
ShellyM  11.06.04  2nd Time Lucky!        
Ruby      16.06.04  Stay put little one          
Northern Lass  21.06.04  1st Time Lucky!        
Scarlet      29.06.04  2nd Time Lucky!      
Onka      09.07.04  1st Time Lucky !          
Elly      28.07.04  1st Time Lucky !          
Sarah (36) 18.08.04  1st Time Lucky!        
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!      
Morgan  26.08.04 Converted to IVF    
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky   

2ww Baby Makers - Test Dates

                                     

AnnieM          11.10.04
Nightnurse      11.10.04
Bobble            11.10.04
Claireabelle      12.10.04
Choogal          14.10.04
Pollypineapple3 14.10.04
Snagglepat      15.10.04

Rollercoaster Injectors
Go Ladies Go    

                              

Skelly
BunBun
Sicknote
em75

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !

                                      

Mizz-gizz - Trying naturally for a while    
Kimj - Taking some time out
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while    
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Snickers - Taking a month off
Eileenh - Going again in November
Cindy - Next IUI Oct
Nikita - 1st IUI Sept
Molly
Linds - Taking a break
Aless - Having fibroid op
G
Le - Trying naturally for a couple of months  
Ciara - Going Oct
Karen C - Taking a month out
Welshy - Deciding what to do next
Aussiemeg - Waiting for af and then going this month
VIL & Moosey
JB - Nov/Dec
Top Cat
Gwen
Purpleal - Waiting for 2nd opinion
Madcath - Deciding what to do next
Herbaltea
Abby Carter
Struthie - Starting in the New Year
Billie - Having a break

Special Babydust wishes to the following Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

        

Murtle (IVF Good Luck) 
Candy (IVF Good Luck)
EmmaO (IVF Good Luck)
Tricah (IVF Good Luck)
Megan (IVF Good Luck)  
Debbieb (IVF Good Luck)
Debbiea (IVF Good Luck)
Starr (IVF Good Luck)
Moodle (IVF Good Luck)


----------



## keemjay

Hey Angus!!!!

how was La Roma?

we missed yooooo 

kimj x


----------



## Angus

Are you lot sure

I've just quickly scanned through and done the list - I'm sure its not quite right but I'll do it later when I've got more time.

Hello to all the newbies and big snogs to everyone else xx

Rome was great - much   and   for me!!! Seriously it was very nice to get away and not think about getting pg at all. Reminded me how lovely my dh is after all LOL  Although my liver is not thanking me for it now LOL

I lit sooooo many candles for all my IUI buddies I was becoming a fire risk.  If you dont all get your bfp's i'm writing to the pope to get me money back  

Right - best do some more work

Laters L xx


----------



## keemjay

I've got out of baby visiting today as he has screamed all night and kept them awake and friend thinks she's going down with mastitis. all in all not a good day to visit, glad to put it off to be honest, feeling a bit blubby this morning, AF on its way, and hitting my head on corner of metal filing cabinet drawer seemed to push me over the edge. hey ho, am off to Debenhams this eve with some girlfiends hopefully to find some new clothes - have some money now that I'm earning a bit again!

laters all

kimj x


----------



## debbiea

Hey everyone

Work is so busy I am struggling to keep up with all of the news and fun here. Missing you all terribly! 

Angus - very jelous - would love to be in Rome right now.

Candy, how are you going with your cycle. Have been sniffing for 12 days now and had first blood test this morning. AF still hasn't arrived and hormone levels are still too high so can't start jabbing yet. A little disappointed as am getting impatient!

AussieMeg, I go to IVF Australia in Chatswood, Sydney and they are great too, especially the nurses. They are so supportive and always have an answer to my sometimes stupid questions.

Anyway, I'm off to bed.

Hope everyone is going OK and we will get a  few more BFPs soon.

Love Debbie


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey everyone

Well guess what?  Just got back from dildo scan where they told us that DP hasn't ovulated this cycle so we can't do the basting.    

Then they surprised us both by suggesting she goes on Clomid next month.  We have agreed to this but I'd love to hear your experiences.

We're both disappointed obviously but I'm trying to be positive and think that, with the help of drugs, next month could be The One.  

It's a bit weird because we came to IUI thinking that we didn't have any fertility problems as such (just no sperm) but first there was the high FSH and now there's problems ovulating.

I'm not trying to be dramatic because I know that most of you have been on the rollercoaster a lot longer, it's just hard isn't it?

Anyway, I have deleted my ticker in protest and will only reinstate it when we have some eggs!!!!  

Big hugs to everyone,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## moodle

Awwwhh this not such good news VIL hope your  eggs and ticker return soon. I had clomid for 5 days at start of iui cycle and it did the trick.(with three injections) had 3 nice eggs. 

Welcome back angus thought we would need the fire brigade for all the candles. 
Have looked at the testing list and there is a real crop next week isn't there? someone must get a BFP ...wonder who...... GOOD LUCK to you all

Kim reprieve over the baby issue then. I think your really brave. enjoy the shopping!!!

Hello to my fellow IVFers...Debbiea i went staright to stimming with no blood test?   but wasn't sniffing but one off injection maybe this is a dead cert? certainly feel menopausal. Where are you at Candy Anyone else out there from the old IUIers going to IVF listening in?

welcome back starr glad the op went ok

Where are the BM house occupants this am?

You heard what kim said about the chocolate!!   hope you are not testing   

Mxx

hi everyone else


----------



## mizz-gizz

V_I_L & Moosey - sorry to hear your cycle has been abandoned. That happened to us - is very frustrating, not to mention expensive!

I was having menopur injections with IUI - though each jab cost me £125. My GP had me on clomid for 6 months prior to IUI - which you can get for the regular prescription price - good luck with it!

I do recommend the organic diet and MG supplements though - there is one that Marilyn formulated herself called Fertility Plus for women. here's a link to the MG website if you're interested: http://www.marilynglenville.com/supplements/index.htm

Aussiemeg - so sorry to hear you're having probs with DH's ex...  I say to hell with her - and those kids are old enough to know better. I reckon it's more her problems than theirs .

Good idea to freeze some swimmers - though if he's adamant he wants to go, can't you go too? If it were me I'd remind him that he's my dh now - and that I should be his no.1 priority... good luck with whichever you decide to do hun 

Angus - welcome back - glad you loved Roma - knew you would. Did you notice how the vatican only deals in cash? You couldn't pay for anything by card...hmmmm...

Kim - sorry to hear you're tearful - I reckon the screaming baby was divine intervention - maybe it's not a good day for you to be around someone else's baby eh? Hope your noggin feels better soon.... 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having good days.

luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## moodle

Sorry

also meant to say

CONGRATULATIONS TO FLOSS on the twins  

Hello Mizz!

Mxx


----------



## keemjay

awwww Vil and moosey, sorry to hear about the lack of ovulation, i've heard that it happens to all of us every so often, the odd month here and there where you dont ovulate, maybe it was just one of those months? good luck with the clomid

mizz, yep i reckon your right about the baby, is def not the best thing for me to do today. heads feeling better now but i've just slammed my fingers in the oven door!! AF is DEFINATELY on its way - i'm always clumsy at this time  hows the toesy?

karen c - any news your end?

laters all

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

GOOD AFTERNOON GIRLS FROM THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE DAY 9

 Angus and welcome back. Thank you for lighting a candle just hope it didn't go out before you left  Glad you had a nice time.

Kim - seeing as you've got a bit more money now and are off to debenhams would you get me the little cream bag by jasper conran I saw in there - its only 45 pounds  Hope yr head is not so sore you reminded me of that freinds clip where chandler is handcuffed to the filing cabinet  at that scene.

VIL Sorry yr cycle has been abandoned this fertility lark you should know by now is never straightforward we all have to cross one hurdle at a time, its pointless to plan anything which kills me cos I'm a planner and like everything planned out way ahead of time!

14.00 - Night Nurse feels like S****! I woke up this morning with a headache and a sore throat. I never get colds but I've got one so whats going on?  Night nurse then slept all morning whilst having weird dreams again. Woke up for dinner and now looking to see if the other housemates are up and about but it appears not.

Moodle - I'm not testing so the  can't get me 

Hello to the rest of the outside world , its getting incredibly boring in here but maybe will be evicted next week anyway only 4 more days to go - very scary!

Love NN xx


----------



## moodle

NN      to nasty germy things!!!!!!!


----------



## keemjay

NN - you say 4 days to go but your ticker says 6 - so who's right? please remember there is to be *no lying in the Big Muvva house * 
sorry about your cold, will get you some tissues instead of the handbag when i go shoppping
havent seen that friends clip - you sure your not confusing with one of your kinky videos 
has anyone been watching 'A thing called Love' on BBC1 on tuesdays? its a drama, all about different views on love. stars that Paul someone who used to be Joe in EastEnders many moons ago. I'm really enjoying it - next week it looks like its about how love changes a marriage when a baby arrives....hmmm might skip that one..

byeee
kim x


----------



## night nurse

Kim  I am not lying its 4 days to testing think my ticker has got stuck    maybe thats an omen and I am doomed to never know and af never ever arrive then in 9 months whoops looks whats happened 

Thanks for the tissues can't I have the bag to put them in??     

NN xx


----------



## night nurse

It must have heard me as its changed   Still wrong though I'm on cd 24!


----------



## moodle

Bet its on USA time!!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there eveyone. 

Congratulations Floss with your two little roos

Kimj perhaps you can use the knock on your head to explain the additional spending that you will do tonight. It is so hard with the baby thing. I haven't gone to see my friends' daughter but really need to leave it to a day that I feel like it. I hope it is before she is 15. 

Gday Debbiea

Karen-C  how are things going?

Starr I hope you are starting to feel well again

Thanks for the lovely cuddles Mizz-gizz, NN and Megan35...Esp since I got a cuddle from the house ...really only 4 days to go it seems to have gone so quickly when you are on the outside.

Welcome back Angus...sounds like Rome did the trick with DH. Was it an anniversay trip?

VIL...sorry to hear about this cycle. I anxiously await the return of your ticker

MIzz-gizz I agree with you. The bloody kids have no discipline and the silly parents can't understand why!!!! Perhaps some guidelines would ahve helped when they were growing up. Still not really happy with H (no D involved today) he is thinking of going back to Australia to see the ex-wife   predominantly because she  asked him so I may have to delay treatment if they can't freeze the sperm. I don't want to go back as we only returned from 5 months in Australia 4 weeks ago and I can't understand why he wants to do that god awful flight again...  Also it was so bloody stressful overthere with the histrionics of the children and exwife  I sometimes wonder if that is why I had the miscarriage  . Nightmare really BUT to releive the stress I have been chipping the tiles off the kitchen wall in preparation for the new kitchen's arrival on Monday. If he goes must get advice on what presents to ask for fo christmas...I was thinking along the lines of a porsche.

Love to everyone and good vibes.....

Megan

Also I got two questions right and first in the quiz last night,


----------



## BunBun

Aussiemeg sounds like you're having a tough time today most probably best to take it out on the kitchen walls. Hopefully you can reach a solution with your DH soon.
Hope everybody else is coping ok.


----------



## Claireabelle

Hello- to my housemates in the Big Muther House

16.42 - Claire has just eaten a very healthy salad bar fruit thing from sainsburys   very nice and now about to have beans on toast - she may make NN some too as she knows they are her favourite  

Went for my Shiatsu today - very relaxing and she said that she could see a golden light coming from my stomach - asked her if she'd been drinking (not amused). DH says - "that's what I am paying for" LMAO LMAO but you never know......... am keeping fingers crossed that she wasn't seeing things  

Botty Bombs are not agreeing with me at all. Now very sore (too much info I know) also have lots of nasty little blister/boil things that have appearred urghhhhh ....not pleasant to look at at all. My Shiatsu lady thinks it's the toxins from all of the drugs coming out.

Welcome back Angus - thankyou for the candles....ahhh maybe that's where the light was coming from!!  


Aussiemeg - I think you deserve at least a Porsche but maybe you could settle for a nice little Ferrari - nothing too flash  

NN - hope you are feeling better??

Kim - I love 'A Thing Called Love' - last nights was really sweet but may miss next weeks - thanks for the prior warning unless of course I am pg!!! (but not getting hopes up...)

V I L - sorry to hear of ur dp's probs but Clomid hopefully should do the trick 

Hello to Moodle, Mizz, Bun Bun, debbiea, Bobble, Annie M, Candy, Choogal, Pollypineapple, Snagglepat, Megan35 and everyone who I have not mentioned.

Clairexxxx


----------



## scarlet

Hello everyone. This big bruvver house has totally lost me. Are we all contestants? 
Good luck all testing next week. Hope the weekend you will get to do something that will take you rmind off it.x
Talk to ya all Monday. 
Is anyone still doing the 8pm chatroom on IUI that was started about 3 months ago?
Scarlet


----------



## BOBBLE

DAY 10 IN THE BIG MUTHER HOUSE.

Bobble is very sorry as I missed yesterdays big muther post.......

Well what can I say other than I really do feel the AF coming on since Monday really...I have very tender breasts and lower back pain but also that clumsy feelin...I can not believe that if you are pregnant you have these AF symptoms and don't forget I am not takin any cyclogest thingys...So I wont be the first to test as I know my body so well and The wicked witch is coming, will probably be Monday/Tuesday so I have to go through this torture till i have the blood test on Monday... I know I sound negative but thats because I know I am negative.....Whats really gettin me down is that my NHS iui 3 attempts are up and I really believe in iui and would love more goes but they are so expensive...I am then moving on to IVF which I have one go at so when I first started out doing my TX I really though that one day I would be a mummy but that was Five years ago and I have unexplained infertility so what the bloody hell is the problem it should be soooo easy......

Any way I am hoping for all you other girls in the house who sound so positive....hoping you are  

Could anyone please share with me any feelin like AF and had a positive result....I would love someone to say " you still could be pregnant even with your usual AF symptoms ".

Any way I am not in the mood to write in big brother mode.....

   

Bobblexxxxxx


----------



## encore

Hi AussieMeg  you know you can always use "DH" when you are feeling   at your "H".  Just make the DH stand for something else.  I'll give you a clue - the second word is "head'!!!!  Will you clinic freeze his sperm?

Candy - update...well i guess you can see from my signature that my cycle was abandoned, but the good news is that at my clinic I am monitored so closely that the hormone issues i have were picked up - and they wouldnt have been otherwise.  So roll on round 2 I say!


----------



## Dee

New home

Love and luck to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee

Your new home is this way .....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15765.new

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## night nurse

Don't like it when a new thread starts cos I can't remeber what everyone has said  

Claireabelle - she really said that? well I hope she is correct pity she couldn't have a look at mine  

Bobble it aint over til the fat lady sings as they say i would say we are all having af symptoms but i know it aint easy to think positive thoughts when you feel no different than usual.

Kim and claireabelle I havn't seen that program but wish I had Paul Nicholls is gorgeous I once had an ex boyfirend who looked just like him  

I still feel like c**** and even worse I have been in a real bad mood with everyone snapping for no reason  
PMT i suppose  

Scarlet the contestants in the Big Mother house are all on the 2ww wait those are the conditions of entry and the first evictions take place on Monday.

Thats all for now can't talk no more have a sore throat.

Love NN xx


----------



## Claireabelle

Just a quick one....

Bobble - I too have AF symptoms and feel snappy and tired BUT PG symptoms are the same as AF ones so don't give up hope yet!!!! 

       

Clairexxxx


----------



## Annie M

just to let u all know - i am not ignoring u just dont have the emotional energy to read all the posts at the moment

af has arrived so i guess i'm the first one to be evicted

Good luck to everyone still left in the big muva house.

Annie M


----------



## BOBBLE

AnnieM...I really am so sorry...I know nothing I can say can make you feel better at this time...xxxx


----------



## em75

all

Annie M so sorry   

Bobble - I had af symptoms when preg with dd for a couple of months   

VIL & dp - good luck with the clomid
NN - hope you feel better  
Aussiemeg - HUGE pressie due!

to all in the big muvver house good luck.  I'm getting impatient now only on cd6 seems like i have ages to go untill 2ww.
Everyone else masses of  

Emma


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Sorry this is going to be a me post, but I'm so excited I have to tell you!

Things are happening pretty fast. My af arrived on the Saturday we were due to go away, so had to postpone till after a scan on the Monday. All was okay so started jabbing and had another scan on Monday & then today and...

  WE ARE BASTING TOMORROW!!!  


No need for ovitrelle as follie is already 20mm and OPK was positive!

Please can I have one of your candles Angus?!

Just been to supermarket and bought loads of milk & red veg/fruit like last time. Really hoping it works again and trying to stay positive (but it's hard). Have to work through this one so no chance of a week off, but will try to stay in bed as much as poss at the w/e.

Great news on the   Floss.

Hope you're feeling better Starr and will be ready to go again soon.

So sorry to hear about your neg AnnieM.

Kim, sorry you've had a bad day. Thinking of you... 

    

...to everyone one the 2ww (hope you feel better soon NN, the Big Muther house has made me laugh - hope you all win!).

Love Molly
x


----------



## night nurse

Anniem sorry about   turning up its awful to be evicted I am sure I speak for all the housemates in that we are sad to see you go  

Take Care NNxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Morning Girls

Anniem A big   to you.  Are you going to try again this month? I wish I could say more to help.

Bobble in the 2ww when I was pregnant I had sore boobs but they weren’t any bigger and lot so af twinges. I was so typically awaiting af that I didn’t even worry about the test because I new it was coming. DH insisted because that is the process and it was positive. The only thing you can do is wait and have positive thoughts.   

Wow Molly that is all so quick good luck

NN same as Bobble. Clumsiness and grumpiness can be pg too but also getting a cold is a typical sign too.   

Megan35 I just noticed you are with ARGC. That is where we are thinking of going if IUI doens't work? How are they? Do you like them? We will travel over from NI to do it (if D  gets his act together). Imagine that they can have 2 aussies called megan producing babies.  

How was the shopping Kimj?

To everyone else I have mentioned hope you have a great day.

Lots of Love
Megan


----------



## Angus

Our Positive Vibe Campaign 

                                                         

Congratulations & Stay put vibes

Minkey   28.05.04   2nd Time Lucky!           
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!           
Ruby      16.06.04   Stay put little one           
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!         
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!        
Onka      09.07.04   1st Time Lucky !           
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !           
Sarah (36) 18.08.04  1st Time Lucky!          
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!        
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF       
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky     

2ww Baby Makers - Test Dates

                                          

Nightnurse      11.10.04
Claireabelle      12.10.04
Choogal          14.10.04
Pollypineapple3 14.10.04
Snagglepat      15.10.04
MollyW            21.10.04

Rollercoaster Injectors
Go Ladies Go    

                                 

Skelly
BunBun
Sicknote
em75
AussieMeg

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !

                                            

Mizz-gizz - Trying naturally for a while      
Kimj - Trying naturally for a while  
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while      
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Snickers - Taking a month off
Eileenh - Going again in November
Cindy - Next IUI Oct
Nikita - 1st IUI Sept
Linds - Taking a break
Aless - Having fibroid op
G
Le - Trying naturally for a couple of months    
Ciara - Going Oct
Karen C - Taking a month out
Welshy - Deciding what to do next
VIL & Moosey
JB - Nov/Dec
Top Cat
Gwen
Madcath - Deciding what to do next
Herbaltea
Abby Carter
Struthie - Starting in the New Year
Billie - Having a break
AnnieM

Special Babydust wishes to the following Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

            

Murtle (IVF Good Luck) 
Candy (IVF Good Luck)
EmmaO (IVF Good Luck)
Tricah (IVF Good Luck)
Megan (IVF Good Luck)  
Debbieb (IVF Good Luck)
Debbiea (IVF Good Luck)
Starr (IVF Good Luck)
Moodle (IVF Good Luck) 
Purpleal (IVF Good Luck)
Bobble (IVF Good Luck)


----------



## Angus

Annie - So sorry hun -   take care of yourself and dh xx

Big snogs to everyone - I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

AnnieM - really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Do you know what you're going to do next?  Look after yourself whatever you decide.

Molly - Good luck with the basting today.  

Starr - hope you're feeling okay.

All in the Big Mother House - keep positive.  AF symptoms are a classic sign of pregnancy so don't give up yet.

Loadsa love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girls

Sorry for not mentioning you all personally but my head just can't take in all that's going on here at the moment!

Just to update you on my current crappy situation tho, af arrived on Tuesday night.  Knew it would have had to have been a bloody miracle for something to happen naturally!  Had awfull cramping which kept me awake from about 4am on the Wed morning!  Took the day off work cos I felt so naff!  Phoned my clinic to let them know I was ready to start tx again and arranged to go in for a scan yesterday afternoon.  At scan it emerged that I have one HUGE folly, 50 mm, and my tx had been abandoned!!!  I am gutted!  I can't understand why I have this huge folly on Day 1 of my cycle!!!  Can anyone explain this or has anyone had anything similar happen.  So down about the fact I'm not gonna be cycling yet again this month and rather peed off about the whole thing!  GOing back on Tuesday for another scan but still in agony today.  What is the perfect size follies should be for iui?  ANyone know?

Love

Karen  xxx


----------



## debbiea

Hey AnnieM so sorry about your bfn   

Molly, good luck with the basting.

And Floss - twins - Wow!!!

Night nurse - hows the mood going 

Lots of love and babydust to everyone.

DebbieA


----------



## starr

Good Afternoon All

Anniem  so sorry for the bfn and that you've been evicted!
Know how you feel honey 

Keep your spirits up bug muvva house contestants. In this show there CAN b more than 1 winner so there's everything to play for....... Good Luck

Kim did you spend all your hard earned cash.?? 

Mizz sorry your toe is still sore. Hope all the bms  is going ok.

V-I-L and Moosey, sorry about the abandoned cycle and all the set backs.I think that until you start on this mad rollercoaster you have no idea of all the stuff that cango wrong... Hopefully the clomid might help. x

AussieMeg your "DH" needs to realise that you need him to. If he must go back to oz, then he needs to ensure that you are well looked after and if frozen  is what it takes then go for it. Make him suffer though and hmmm a porsche sounds fab for xmas..

Molly good luck for the baster. Lets hope you get lucky.

BIg hugs to everyome else.

As for me. Well the stitches have gone, it didn't hurt just felt funny. It looks ok, very bruised and swollen but as you would expect. I feel good today after being totally knackered by my trip out yesterday. It's amazing how much little things can tire you out. I've been signed off   till the end of the month. I should be ok to go to spain on 1st nov for a conference for work. (it's 1 day of conf 2 days of fun!!) 

Not getting bored yet but have had lots of visitors. My living room is starting to look like a florist and i've got loads of cards. It's nice to feel loved.  

Might go and slowly rustle up some lunch, quite fancy beans on toast after someone mentioned it earlier.

See Ya
Love Starr xxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Ladies!

I havent been on here for ages! Just thought I would take some time out for a while and forget about babies and the treatment. 

I hope you are all well. We have decided to go for IVF instead of IUI, so will join the IVF thread in January.

I wish each one of you the best and may God Bless  us all and make our 
dreams come true.

Lots of Love,

Purplealster


----------



## scarlet

good lucky Molly with your basting. Hope you get to relax that evening and have an early night. Fingers crossed.
AnnieM sorry to hear of your negative result. Better luck next time. Easy to say but you will get nearer to your goal each time and next time may be it. Try and stay positive and then test positive. Huh can't say anything that will make you feel better but hope things happen for you quickly.
All the best.
Scarletx


----------



## Claireabelle

AnnieM - so sorry to hear of AF turning up - lets pray that next month you will be one of the winners. As they say - each IUI you have, the better your chances....

Clairexxxx


----------



## night nurse

DAY 10 IN THE BIG MOTHER HOUSE

16.35 - night nurse returns from work to find the house one member short  We all wish our fellow contestant all the luck in the world for her next time in the house.

Claireabelle - my buddy where's my beans on toast today? what you been up to lounging around in yr pj's today 

Bobble - Have you chilled out anymore hun or are you still going mad with af syptoms on this 2ww?

Debbiea - mood completely gone in fact ended up in hysterics last night as dh sat in front of our wardrobe with a mirror on the door - on his bedside cabinet I had left his head and shoulders shampoo he's asked for, he then sat there in front of the mirror and said " Oh theres my head and shoulders" well i couldnt stop laughing 

Then he ended up the accident unit today because he couldn't walk due to an injury at football last night, my dad dropped him off then went to bed as he'd been on nights, he then rang me on my ward asking me if I could get off work  It was like " hello, busy ward, doctors doing the rounds and the modern matron who asnwered his call was on the ward too! Couldn't leave him stranded though hmmm or could I  so I ended up phoning a friend to go and get him 

Starr glad to see yr on the mend, you will be in the house fster than you know it.

Molly how did the basting go? you are now offically a housemate please bring in the goodies or you will be on cooking duties 

Aussie meg thanks for the prep talk, my cold lasted one day  I feel absolutely fine today 

Karen c  for you and dh sorry don't know why you would have a follie of 50mm on yr first cd. They usually like the follies to be 17-20mm.

To everyone else on the outside world good luck with whatever stage you are at.


----------



## MollyW

Hi all.

Well had my basting, but bit disappointed as after having a lovely big follie, the   was c**p! 

Small sample and not great movers apparently... 

They said it was still possible to get BFP as it just takes one, but had to warn us anyway.

Also had a different nurse and she did it differently (no ultrasound this time) and it hurt.  Anyone else had it done without ultrasound?

Oh dear. You do go from up to down to up to down on this bleeding rollercoaster don't you!  

Thanks for best wishes Candy, NN, Starr, Scarlet, Victoria, DebbieA, AussieMeg. Will try to think  .

KarenC - that is s**t news about your follie.  Sounds very weird on Day 1 - are they SURE it's a follie, not a cyst?  I had a large cyst they thought was a follie once - they can look v. similar.  Don't worry if it is a cyst - they usually just disappear and come and go all the time, but it could explain why you didn't have follie earlier. I think it's worth asking... Were you on Clomid? That can cause cysts in itself...

Good luck with the IVF PurpleAl - and keep in touch with us IUIers and let us know how you get on...

Starr, glad you're feeling better - hope you'll be back on the tx soon. 

AussieMeg - any sign of AF yet?  Did you change docs/clinics yet? Poor you - you have had it rough lately. Frozen   sounds a good idea. DPs/DHs can be so insensitive sometimes can't they! They should know when we REALLY NEED THEIR SUPPORT!

Sorry about your abandoned cycle V-I-L & Moosey.  Know what that's like - fingers crossed for next time...   

NN - loved your head and shoulders story - that cheered me up!

  
to everyone...

Love Molly
x


----------



## moodle

evening all

big hugs to anniem so sorry about your bfp 

also to Karen for the huge follie. it's so frustrating when you just want to get on with it. 

don't worry about your basting molly it only takes one   and you get to go in the BM house!
hope all other contestants are holding it together not long to go now.

NN I saw 5 separate sets of 2 magpies today!!!(I know you are a fellow magpie watcher!  )

That has to mean a BFP for someone. along with Angus's candles.....

I had an interesting day today, working in the Isle of Wight for a change, got to go on the ferry and everything!. Am very tired now though, can feel a big bath coming up.

hope everyone else is ok
aussie meg have you sorted H out yet??

Mxx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Moodle.  What's your news? Have you started IVF yet?

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy

Oh Molly, what a bummer, yeah it does only take one and hopefully your body is still in its extra fertile stage, but doesn't help you feeling upset about it.... If I am honest, I don't think they ultrasound me for the insem, I certainly don't recall seeing the screen, will have to ask hubby when hes back ... he had better hurry up home as he has 5mins b4 i need injecting lol

Did they tell you how small the sample was as I know the JR only put 5million back which is small in comparison to many places

Karen, day 1 ... hmmmm sounds like a cyst to me also, maybe they call it a follie as thats what they start of as isn't it ... a follie that doesn't become the dominent one and doesn't disintegrate either ?

Sorry to hear your news Annie.

Starr glad you are ok

Love to all C x


----------



## moodle

Thanks for asking mollie. have starting stimming for IVFand am on day 4 of daily injections of puregon (OUCH!!!)

fingers crossed there are some follies starting.
Mxx


----------



## moodle

Candy are you injecting too

Do yours hurt
Mxx


----------



## Candy

First injection today Moodle, its gonal F and it didn't hurt, but having used Menopaur b4, I know some do, my DH is very good at doing them and knows the right spot, also took it out of the fridge 30mins b4, do your go in the fridge ?

Have you tried numbing the area first with a bag of frozen peas ?

Hoping your follies are growing nicely Cx


----------



## moodle

they are in the fridge...will go and get them out now in preparation
thats a good idea about the peas, we've both tried injecting and the only thing that makes it a little more bearable is going really slowly  ...but then it only prolongs it!!!!

Maybe I could borrow your DH, sounds like he has it sussed!!!  

Mxx


----------



## Candy

He would love it Moodle, not sure if its his caring or sadistic side  

Last night i went to a local support group meeting and most of them are having IVF and they advised to take the injections out 30mins b4 you need it otherwise it hurts heaps more, do you pinch the skin a little to ? ... really hope you can find a way of them hurting less, I always get a few that hurt, but in a sad way I really love the injecting side as I feel like we are doing something. Cx


----------



## em75

Hi Moodle 
I'm also injecting puregon and funnily enough it's really hurt too the last couple of times, i might try taking it out of the fridge a little while beforehand aswell.  Let me know if it helps.
Emma


----------



## *looby*

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry i haven't been around much, you all know what its like when you need a little break and don't have much to say !!

Floss - Double    to you - must be something in the water with all this good news - can i have some please.

To all in the Big Muther House - sending positive thoughts your way, and huge    to Anniem

Starr - glad you are feeling better, enjoy your convalescing - it goes so Quick

Mizz - Hope you are okay Honey,

Hello to Kimj,VIL,Gwen,Moodle,BunBun,NN,Claireabelle,Megan,Aussiemeg,Molly and everyone else - sorry Memory is awful 

Sending Positive Vibes to Everyone 

        
   

 to Angus & Candy 

Debs xxxxx


----------



## Claireabelle

Hello Big Muther House

21.44 - Claire just had yet another helping of beans on toast and forgot to make NN any -  

Claire has just returned back to house after sneaking off to go to college which she found very boring looking at child ego states - it's obvious that Claire is often in a child ego state LOL   as she regularly throws tantrums when there is no chocolate about.

By the way has anyone tried those new praline flakes - heaven  

Still have sore boobs and now very sore bum from those nasty little bombs - preferred injecting I think  

Molly - welcome to the house!!!  

Karen - I too have had a 50mm follicle/cyst thing. They gave me a hcg injection to try and burst it which did the trick.

   to my fellow housemates 

Hello to, Looby Lou, Scarlet, Candy, Bobble, em75, kim, moodle, molly, mizz, VIL, debbie, bunbun, aussiemeg and everyone else who I have forgotten at the moment (must make a list)

love and hugs

Clairexxxx


----------



## moodle

ALERT ALERT WE HAVE A TEMPTED EARLY TESTER

NN.......THIS IS BIG MUVVA....... THE      ARE WATCHING YOU!!!!!!!!

  

Mxx


----------



## night nurse

Naughty moodle, you following me


----------



## moodle

BIG MUVVA SEES ALL   

Mxx

Ps claireabelle are the praline flakes like those new chocolate flakes they are advertising...they look yummy!!


----------



## scarlet

Good luck Clareabelle for testing. Hope it works. Just read your profile. Sounds like you have gone through the mill with clomid. I hated that drug. Used to send me mad all month. At least with Menopaur I found I was only moody and emotional around the time of jabbing. I did not produce many or big enough follies with clomid (4 months) so they put me onto Pregnyl for two goes without IUI and then Menopaur and IUI (with HCG) for two months. Then I got pregnant. Still the first month with Menopaur I had two follies one was a decent size and then the second month just one. 
So I'm afraid I dont' respond that well to anything! But one was enough and I got pregnant the second time with Menoupaur increased amounts and hcg and IUI with one day in bed afterwards (well until 4pm anyway!).
My Doctor stopped me on clomid (without going on for the full 6 mths) as it can dry up your cervical fluid and make it acididy and kill off your partners sperm. However I had a friend that got pregnant with clomid on the first go with twins. They are now 5 months old. So all drugs seem to work differently for everyone. 
Once I have gotten through this pregnancy and then the birth I have to decide pretty much straight away if we want to go for another. I have been told it is best straight away as you are much more likely to get pregnant within the first couple of months afterwards. Also hopefully my PCOS won't come back immediately. I had an operation last October and was told it should prevent them for up to 18 mths and that would be my best time of conceiving!.
However I am not sure how breastfeeding effects this. Yes I know you can get pregnant whilst breastfeeding but I assume it is more unlikely as from what I have read not everyone ovulates whilst they are breastfeeding just some. So If I breastfeed my baby (which I plan to do for 3/4 months - I did with my last one for almost a year who is now 3 years old)>(I sound so greedy but all I want is a big family!) I think if I breastfeed it will lessen my chances but I know it is very beneficial to the baby and it is the best possible start you can give them. 
So if I breastfeed for 4 months and then end up trying for 2 years again I know I will be regretful about it as I could ruin my last chance before PCOS returns its ugly self.
Hmn It is so long away but I need to have it sorted out in my mind. I can't imagine not breastfeeding. I really enjoyed it and found it hard work for the first 2/3 weeks (partly from being shattered from the birth and partly from not knowing what I was doing and the rest of the time being overwhelmed and exhausted from visitors and phone calls). those first weeks are exciting but just too much going on. 
So my DH thinks that if in the last few weeks up to birth if we both feel we want another one that we could try from 6 weeks onwards and would have to seriously have to consider stopping the breastfeeding to increase our chances if only by a small percentage.
So maybe it will be anything from 6 wks to 3 mths then.......sounds such a little time before shoving a plastic bottle in it;s mouth. it 's all a personal choice but for me it seems so unnatural. Get real some people would say and make your mind up what is ultimately important. 
Anyway I feel like I am really waffling on to myself now and getting boring so I will go back to my cold toast.
Talk soon. Maybe on her this afternoon. If not I hope everyone has a brilliant weekend. Good luck to those on the two week wait and for those testing next week. Enjoy your weekends
Scarlet.x


----------



## AussieMeg

yeehaa     after 8 weeks I finally got AF today so off to the clinic. Strange how everything in our lives tends to be based around it not arriving or it arriving. So solves the initial probs with D£££ as he can just go after I have been basted and then unfortunately you guys will have to put up with me during my 2ww. I'll tell him that I will swap the porsche claim for a bubba. Have to call the clinic at 830 but too excited to even read the phone number. 

Molly..better to have a great follie as it oonly takes one little persistent Sperm. Your BFP will be a bigger surprise now   

Karen-c I will ask the clinician about the follicle thing as last friday he said I had one and expected me to ovulate this week and that af would be at least 2 and a half weeks away. Here is it 7 days later so maybe some hang around and don't get released. I will report back.

AnnieM are you OK?

NN I read elsewhere that you were planning to test on Sunday  BB is watching. Hope the DH is ok after the hospital visit. 

Starr good to know things are going well and most importantly that you will be ok for the trip to spain

Moodle and Candy. We were told by the nurse to take the puregon out of the fridge 15 to 30 mins before so it didn't sting. Also we were told to count to five before you take the needle out. I agree I actually enjoyed the injecting side as you know that you are really doing something and it keeps the other half involved. The fact he wanted to buy a latex nurses outfit was a bit of a worry though! 

Hi there to Angus and Debs. Move me up the list Angus. A big hi to everyone else.. I finally feel like I canreally be an IUI girl now not just an IUI girl in waiting  

Scarlet..I love the fact you are planning now for the next one. Such a girl thing to do. I think they said to my friend who has a 11 week old ivf baby to try for a second immediately after she stops breastfeeding. As your body is unlikely to return to normal until then. She asked how long to breasfeed and they said no longer than a year. Yes jsut confirmed that on msn with my girlfriend. But I think you could ask your doctor as they should know.

Thank you all so much for your lovely advice and wishes over the last few days...It must have been some PMT too.

Love megan


----------



## Lilly

Hi Meagan 

Goodluck at clinic hun so glad af arrived for you hun speak soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## MollyW

Great news Megan!  Hurray! Here's a getting started dance for you!!

             

Love Molly
x


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow it all happens so quickly. Been and had my yukky scan and start injecting Gonal f 75iui on Sunday (day 3) So now what are the tricks I need to know to maximise my follicles?

No smoking (that is easy since I don't do it anyway)
No Drinking alcohol
No Drinking coffee
Having acupuncture

Help me out please anyone?

Too excited
Love Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

And Molly thanks for your little dance there.


----------



## MollyW

No prob, Megan.

For big, fat juicy follies I was advised to eat plenty of protein, drink lots of full-fat milk and try to drink 2 litres of water per day...

Congratulations - you will now spend the next few weeks constantly running to the loo!  

Anyone else got any tips?

Molly
x


----------



## Karen-C

I started drinking pineapple juice ... wonder if that's what gave me the huge 50 mm monster follie from hell!!!

K xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Ladies,

Megan - ditto all that - also - only eat organic food - all those chemicals they put in food today (even fruit & veg) is sooo bad for you! 

You absolutely 'must' have protein though - so lots of milk and yoghurt (which has more than milk) - also fish & eggs too!

Good luck girl...I'll race ya! 


Luv,
Mizz. xxxxx


----------



## morgan

Morning ladies
Megan - I was also advised to drink stacks of fluids, also very healthy eating, organic if you can.  Good luck with your IUI.

I've been following the antics of the Big Muvva house, you crazy mares!  So sorry to hear about your BFN Annie  

Good luck to the rest of you - the 2ww is a total killer.  Try and resist early testing, if you can!  I know I'm one to talk (I got done by the pee stick police  ) but if you test early you won't believe the result anyway, whatever it is, so best not to torture yourselves.

Moodle and Candy - good luck with the stimming.  Do you know when your ec is? 

Hello to the newbies - there seems so many now.  

Scarlet - sounds like you've got some really tough decisions.  What if you combined breast feeding with bottle feeding after a couple of months?  I don't know how much it takes to kick start the body into ovulating again, but then you might get the best of both worlds? Or it might be worth trying to get more info on why you're more likely to conceive again within 2 months - sounds like a very short window of opportunity.

Anyone here had acupuncture for chronic headaches?  I'm thinking about trying it.  I've had so many headaches the last few weeks I feel a bit like  

Good luck and babydust everyone
  
xxx morgan


----------



## mizz-gizz

Morgan - yes to acupuncture - the cure to all ills!

Also have you tried 4head stick? I have been using it for headaches (since all drugs are banned by doc...!). You can get it at any chemist now. It looks like a mini roll-on deodorant...

Mizz. xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Megan - forgot to say - MG clinic have also told us to use natural deodorant - we are using Pit Rok (luv the name) a natural crystal deodorant. Also natural toothpaste and mouthwash (Kingfisher). 

I was also told not to use tampax, but if that was too much to ask to use organic natracare all-cotton, non-chlorine bleached tampons!

All sounds a bit drastic I know - but it's what they recommend - gotta give everything a try eh?

Mizz. xxx


----------



## Angus

Helllllloooooo Everyone

  ITS FRIDAY  

I'm sorry - I know I promised to catch up and I have been popping on loads but still have very little idea whats going on.  So I'll start from today and thats it   

Meg - thats great news you can get started with your tx now   lots of   for you xx

All those in the Big Muvva house hope you are ok (although clearly insane).  stay away from the pee sticks you naughty girls  

Mizz - where did you get all your natural stuff from hun?  I was just surfing the net myself looking for some.  We've decided to go natural for a few months and review again after the new year.  In the meantime I've re-read my mg book and gonna give all that a go.  What do you do about shampoos and stuff?  Ive been using a chemical free one but its turned my hair to straw - any recommendations?

Right - I'm off to have my coffee.  We've got this weekend as we are going out for dhs b'day on sat and after that - thats it  bet i'll be a right grumpy ol' cow without my coffee, chocolate, wine, crack cocaine etc

Big wet sloppy snogs (can you hear me slurping?)
L xx


----------



## Angus

Sorry Molly   Glad you've been basted.  Try not to worry about the ol'   as everyone says you do only need one of the slippery buggers.  When do you test hun and i'll move you up the list? xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Angus - we get all our organic food from either Waitrose or Tescos - I think a lot of the big supermarkets are now becoming aware of the market for healthy eaters!

Other stuff, like quinoa, mouthwash, toothpaste etc , we get from a local health food stores.

Though there are a lot of organic farmers markets at the weekend now. If you're near Angel Islington, there's one opposite the Green, near camden passage, on Sundays.

Re: shampoo, as I say, it's where you're prepared to draw the line really. As I have naturally straw-like hair, I am sticking to the Scwartzkopf shampoo I got from my hairdresser!!

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## Claireabelle

Hello all

15.05 in the BIG MUTHER HOUSE

Claireablle has resisted the urge to test and in fact is too scared to test - she is constantly going to the loo to check for signs of AF (familiar anyone) She has also gone from being constipated to the other end of the spectrum - lovely but fears that this is heralding the wicked witch   

Actually I can't believe how much this is affecting me - thought I would be a really calm person but instead, am a quivering wreck  

Also DH has just informed me that has to work all of this weekend (in Cardiff) so will only be home tonight - am in very bad mood  

Just come back back from my local hospice where I am a PAT hospital visitor with my cat; a Hoover went past her and she freaked. She shot up the leg of my jeans in front all all of the patients and we couldn't get her out - much to the amusement of everyone and to my shame as had to undo my jeans in the middle of the ward (male!!!) ....love her   - oh and forgot to say; had my best period pants on (just in case)..... 

Angus - shame about the crack cocaine - I don't know how you'll manage  

Scarlet - what a predicament!!!! maybe as Morgan says it may be worth considering doing half and half with your breastmilk as your body will need to restore the nutrients lost during your pg. Also I too am rubbish at responding to drugs - had to inject 40 lots of menopur this month just to make anything happen. 

Aussiemeg - congratulations on being able to start TX - you must be feeling grrrreat. I have shiatsu as not too keen on having any more needles than I have to   - they say it's very effective and has the same effect as acupuncture as they use the same points but don't know the stats. 

Hello to all my fellow housemates - am praying that we are all winners!   

and hi to everyone else- hope you all have a great weekend, even though the weather forecast is rubbish!! 
would mention you all but am on the phone at the same time as typing this!!!

love and hugs
Clairexxxx


----------



## BunBun

I'm still waiting for the basting was hoping it would be tomorrow or monday but scan today still showed the 15 blobs with only 2 now starting to grow(11mm & 13mm) have to be rescanned on Tuesday now one good point was the womb lining is good. So back home and back to injecting again(yuk).
Wishing the rest of you all the best.


----------



## Annie M

Dear all

Thank you all so much for your   's and other comforting comments.  It really does help to be able to share the ups and downs with u all.  Well i went for another scan today and we are have started jabbing again so maybe third time lucky.  If it doesn't work this time then i think we will have a break over xmas and then go for ivf as i feel as if i am loosing faith in iui ever working for me.

I just wish we could know at which stage things are going wrong. ie is there an egg coming out of the follicles- is it good enough quality-are the   reaching it - are they getting thro to fertilise - or do my embryos simply not implant properly. - So many questions and no answers.  I now think that maybe a cycle of ivf will help at least with some of the unknowns.

Has anyone who posts here given up on iui and then been successful with IVF - i would love to know if you have.

good luck to nightnurse, bobble, clairabelle and everyone else left in the big muva house. i hope u all get better news than me.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## morgan

Mizz - ta for the 4Head tip - trotting off to the chemist now......

Ang / Mizz - have you tried hennah on your hair? At least it's natural and it keeps it in lovely glossy condition for ages and if you don't want the colour, just don't leave it in for long. Can't remember from your piccies if either of you are blonde - if so, probably best steer clear!  Unless you want to go for the Toyah Wilcox look!

http://www.farmersmarkets.net/ has all the farmers markets listed - good place to get local / organic stuff and info on local organic veg box schemes. We did that for a while and it was brilliant but they sadly they were a bunch of disorganised hippy muppets and became completely unreliable so we had to stop. Never got round to finding another scheme.


----------



## BOBBLE

This is big muther house and totally forgot what day we are on 11 I think.

Any way I am in big trouble..... 

I really should be let off the hook as I have never ever done a HPT before so though I would buy one, Early response two pack....

This morning I thought very casually to have a dabble and totally regret it.....BFN......not a sign of two lines just the test has worked Line..... 

I was totally down....As i have said all week my AF is coming....I really know now I am not positive.....I know this is really early but if I were positive there would be a faint line right?

My hospital test is on Monday but I am not going..Even If AF doesn't show by then I am still not going.....

Those tests are a nightmare.....

This is my 3rd IUI and my last, I have never felt this emotional on the other 2 cycles..maybe because I know I have to go on to IVF and I am scared.....

I don't anyone tell me its to early to detect as I am still sure AF is coming and will......

Anyway good luck to the other house mates....Nightnurse have you been naughty yet?

Claireabelle you are resisting girl...Good luck....

Hello to everyone especially the testing police ....lock me up now to save my sanity.......



TO YOU ALL.

BOBBLE XXXXXX


----------



## *looby*

Awwwww Bobble 

Promise i wont say anything - just send huge ...

         

Debs xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Ok so drink 2 litres of water (I'll think I am pg before I even get basted).  But I have been shopping and become distresed at the organic produce available at Sainberry's as it is 3 times the price but what the heck given the price of educating a child these days. So spending £100 for 3 days eating for 2 in NI (I know this is your average daily food bill for those shopping regularly at Harveys and Selfridges in London) I have 8 bottles of water, 2 dinners of chicken, a quiche and copious amounts of ogranic tomatoes, pineapples and lettuce. Northern Ireland is not particularly keen on organic potatoes so figured the local ones were kosher enough. ( Oh no I have mentioned kosher how can I eat my chicken whilst downing my 1 ltr of milk...Madonna will be angry.)

There was no organic haddock so need to venture off to other supermarkets for fish but bought sardines just to make my breathe really attractive. 

Ready to produce follicles and btw have my acupuncture appointment on thursday.Finally found organic tampons and princess that I am I only use the non aluminium deoderant I bring from Australia so ok with that one. 

DH is even being forgiven although that is likely to change back to anger over the month as the departure to Australia approaches but I am thinking of asking my mum to come over for a month if I get a BFP..she just loves the 24 hour flight at 67.

Thank you so so so so so much everyone for your advice, esp Mizz-gizz, Morgan and Angus

Karen_ c I asked the doctor about your follicle and he said it has probably turned into a cycst or like my mini 14mm follicle a semi scar like thing (not the word he used) and the body doesn't realise that it has ovulated and conitnues to grow but should regulate this cycle. He did suggest that perhaps your doctor could check that you reacted to the dosage of HSG injection but that would be pretty rare especially since you menstruated. SO in summary probably it will all regulate itself this cycle. Thanks also for your advice and sorry I can't be of more help but this was all the conversation we had whilst having the dildo cam during af.

Clairebelle the weekend sounds like a recipe for testing early ...hang in there girl and keep looking at your lovely cat knowing she will tell all 

BunBun and Emma you will be big muvva house seniors by the time I get there

Annie M I can understand your frustration but having had 1 cycle of IVF and going back to IUI it is really strange and it doesn;t tell you that much. Now I know his sperm can get into my egg but only 4 out of 7 mind you and I can implant. So why don't I fall pregnant.. I must just kill is sperm on the way in or do my eggs not get out of the nest. So if IUI doesn't work what does that mean. I guess we are all left with those questions no matter what until our precious baby comes along.

Bobble    you can only wait and find out the result. I know you don't want to hear this but It may be just too early for the HCG to show in your system especially if you are a slow responder like I am or have long cycles. You must go to the hospital on Monday as they will certainly be able to tell you and provide you with better info that you can by doing a HPT. BTW if it is a BFN we will be there for you and having just looked at the IUI protocol feel it is not so different to IVF and I would probably like the certainty of IVF..  just my feeling... so don;t be scared of it. 

OK enough of Megan so thanks again everyone and to those I haven't mentioned and those in the big muvva house good luck      
Love
Megan


----------



## encore

Hey Megster - I IM'd you about your ARGC question.
dildo cam... 
xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hello...

I have just been speakin to my sister who is a health visitor for new Born's and tellin her how i am feelin and she has just informed me that my Grandmother had early menopause at 35  to say I was shocked was an understatement this is news to me. I knew Menopause is hereditary and can not believe any of my family have never let me know this as the hospital have asked me in the past about this and I have said no early menopause in the family.....
I have been reading about FSH levels and you wont believe this but I have never been told about my FSH level...
I have had one blood test about 4 years ago to see if I were ovulating...Laproscapy.....Stimulation drugs on 2 iui,s scans baseline and interim...and surge bloods which never shown any surges and next day went for scan to show my follicle had ruptured....

My sister has really panicked me now...

Does anyone know If I have good response with iui am I on early menopause.

Another point my sister mention was testing for Clamydia (do not think I have spelt that correctly) ...Has anyone been tested for this with iui TX

Please help as my mind has gone bonkers...

I will arrange an appointment with my consultant on Monday to discuss..especially my non FSH blood tests. 

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Claireabelle

Bobble  - I really feel for you! You were so brave to test early.... I really don't know what to say other than I can imagine just how you are feeling as I have it all to come and am coming so so close to weeing on a stick. I would go for your appointment on Monday as you never know; your hormones may not yet be strong enough to be detected!




Clairexxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Bobble

It is all coming at you at once. Big    .

Did you have a 2nd or 3rd day of cycle blood test. If so they will have routinely tested your FSH. If you have had a bloodtest post ovulation but before af then they will have routinely tested then too. This is essentially the test that they do to test that you are ovulating.

The early menopause thing is certainly something to discuss. I am adopted and was told for years I should have no problem getting pg as clearly my biological mother was highly fertile...yeah right...Good match though on the adoption side as now my mum has someone to talk to about infertility. 

Clamidia is something they can pick up with a pap smear. It generally causes SEVERE pelvic pain and most times results in a blocked tube. If Clamidia was a problem it is likely that the infection has gone but the scar tissue would be clearly evident esp in a blocked tube or on endometrium.

HTH. Big kiss for the weekend

Megan


----------



## BOBBLE

Thanks Claire  xxxx

I have a really good feelin for you mate xxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Aussie Meg,
I have never had a 2nd or 3rd day blood test and the blood test for ovulation was 4 years ago. A lot can happen from 31 years to 35 years.

Think I am lookin for someone to blame......


----------



## keemjay

Good Grief - I pop off to work for a couple of days and the boards gone wild with activity!!

AnnieM - huge ginormous  for you, its frustrating not knowing where the problems lies isnt it? you just want to KNOW!! Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky

Bobble - wont spank you for early testing but I think you get the drift of why not to do it now eh? Sorry but i AM going to say it could be too early cos you never know, hang on in there. interesting about your g'mother and the early menopause, hope you get some answers abouit that. about Chlamydia - yes we had to have the test before we could do txt.....
take care hun 

re safe products etc - we use stuff from a mail order company called Neways - has all safe hair products, deoderants, toothpastes, mouthwash etc etc. you need products without Sodium laurel sulphate, sodium laureth sulphate, and propylene glycol - search on the internet if you want to know more about them. there is plenty of stuff that says its all safe but having done extensive research I can safely say THEY ARE NOT! Angus - I've been using the shampoo for 3 years and everyones always saying how healthy my hair looks! can order you some stuff if you want - IM me and I can give you some prices etc...
we get an organic box delivered weekly - Love it - and top up at waitrose and Sainsburys - watch out for Tescos - their fruit and veg is generally poorer quality, and often doesnt have the Soil Association mark on which is what you should always look for ( this also goes for alot of their other products - meat etc) If theres no Soil Assoc. mark then there are millions of loopholes they can jump thru to get the 'Organic' label
very hard to get hold of organic fish Aussiemeg, but waitrose usually have organic salmon on their fish counter....and yes organic IS expensive, esp meat - we just eat less of it, only twice a week generally wheras we used to have it every night.

Lecture over!
am knacked after 2 days temping at a day nursery - did enjoy it but was hard work!
Claireabelle - what was this child ego states thing all about - am intrigued!!

love to all

kimj xxx


----------



## Claireabelle

Kim - we all have at least three main ego states - child, parent and adult. Everyone moves in and out of them all of the time but most of us are in adult for most of the time (we hope). Child state is mainly when we behave childishly or have great fun (free child). Adult state is when we criticise - like our parents did. e.g. when you really want a new pair of shoes and that little voice in your head says "you don't really need ANOTHER pair of shoes" and adult is just adult! A fantastic book to read is 'Homecoming' by John Bradshaw where he looks at the ego states and your inner child; how we as adults can affect our children for the rest of their lives and how we were affected. A brilliant book to read (although it made me cry) before having children so you don't mess them up    lol 
P.S it's called Transactional Analysis - a method of counselling/psychotherapy.

Clairexxxx


----------



## night nurse

Bobble,

My mum and my nan were 35 when they started their menopause too and it really worries me.  I am 36 and like you had my fsh test some 4 years ago and it was 4.  I started the agnus castus before tx this time cos I had a feeling it was going to be high due to this fact.  And I was right it was 9.9 just within range.

Agnus castus will help bring down a high fsh lord knows what it would have been but would say I am on the verge of startin as have night sweats, mood swings .

Hope this helps 

NN xx


----------



## BOBBLE

Thanks Nightnurse....
How you feelin?    done a test yet?


----------



## Candy

Hiya peeps, sat by the PC waiting for some info to come in for my DH, who is out on a customer site, really fancy being all snuggled up in bed as its cold today ! so its the perfect chance to try and catch up a little with your progress.

I have a 30th birthday party to go to tonight, the start of all my old school pals dinging 30 .... arghhhh

Good luck to all our 2ww'ers come BB nutters !

Kim, thank's for the info on natural products., I have been looking for a safer d/o

AnnieM, give me about 3 more weeks and then i can answer your question, don't forget Megan converted and fell PG.

/waves to Mizz

Looby nice to see you posting again

Booble, I was a mare on my last IUI to, its really make or break, I hope you just tested too early and things work out, if not an dyou move to IVF, don't be scared, the IUI is great preparation.

Linz, hope the meal is yummy

Love to all C x


love to you all


----------



## moodle

Just a quickie to wish the testers in the next few days
   

especially to bobble i'll wait until the official date as things do change and its not over until the fat   sings

am still mourning the loss of my boots!!!!(see the ivf thread)

Mxx


----------



## KatyA

Hi all,

Just thought I’d introduce myself. I am new to this site and this is my first IUI. I have had replies back from some of you from my first question which was greatly appreciated. I have started my injections now and go for my first scan on Wednesday. I am not bothered about that because I had a few when I was on Clomid but my instructions say that the first one should be between day 5 and 7. This will be day 9 so I will be a bit worried until then and I know all is OK. I rang to try for an earlier one but being the NHS they couldn’t fit me in.

Somebody also mentioned that you normally have a scan before starting to check for cysts which I didn’t. Although I have had all these tests done at the beginning this was a few years ago since I was referred to the hospital.

Anyway, how is everybody else? I have had a message from Emma who is at the same kind of stage as me. Anybody else having injections at the moment?

Whatever you are all doing I wish you all the best and if I get any replies apologise in advance if I don’t answer straight away. I only get the chance at weekends and DH is always hogging the PC!!

Love and luck – Katy.


----------



## BOBBLE

HELLO EVERYONE...
Just thought I would confirm my news to you all.....AF  has arrived....
I feel OK, I really was expecting it...Well I will be going to the IVF thread from now on, but still keepin my eye on you guys.......

Good luck to you girls left in the Big Muther house .....Nightnurse....Claireabelle...Pollypineapple...

Well done to Rachel2....1st IUI with +ve this morning......


Good luck to KatyA.....wishing you  

Bobble xxxxxx ( has been evicted ).


----------



## AussieMeg

Oh Bobble  

I am sorry    


Now when youa re off for IVF make sure you do have a 3 day and a 22 day blood test. That is what they did for me. Personally I did not find the IVF treatment that much worse than IUI (although I have only had 1 IUI injection!!!) I got no side effects from the sniffing or anything. So Good luck with that my sweetl. Please let us know how you are going.

Love
Megan xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Bobble 

So sorry to hear your news - I was still hoping for you.  

Good luck with the IVF - you will be in good company on that thread and we can all keep up with your progress.

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Bobble,

  

Good Luck with the IVF
Take Care and remember tp pop back and let us know how you are getting on 

How is everyone in the BMH 

Sending Love and   to everyone

I have just spent the last 20 Minutes watching a squirrel in my garden - How sad am i  

Right im off to do lunch - anyone for Chilli Con Carne 


Looby xx


----------



## keemjay

awwww Bobble
big  and lots of luck for your IVF 

looby - yes please to Chilli, or have you eaten it all 

Welcome katyA - I didnt have any scans for cysts, they just scanned me on day 3 of my cycle, and away we went with the jabs.
 to your dh for hogging the pc, you are much more important, this IUI is stressful so tell him you will turn into a raging hormonal monster unless you can use the pc, and get him to cook dinner whilst you're on here too 
Good luck to you 

prob wont get on later as have friends for dinner so this is for tomorrows testers. 
hope the sun shines on you tomorrow

                                   

kimj x


----------



## *looby*

Havent got there yet - i'm too busy chatting   

not quite sure how to get it down the leads to you !! might be a bit cold if i post it !!!!

xx


----------



## keemjay

hmmm, guess it might make a mess on the laptop, it'll be too cold for YOU if you dont stop chatting and get on and eat it


----------



## scarlet

sorry to hear your news Bobble. I hope IVF works for you. It should be more effective so let's hope we hear a big fat positive from you soon. Good luck and all the best. Keep in touch.
You have gone through so much so I hope IVF will fulfill your dreams.


----------



## debbiea

Hey Bobble

So sorry about your BFN   

I've just changed from IUI to IVF and start Stims tonight. I have my fingers crossed for you and will catch up on the IVF thread.

Love Debbie


----------



## AussieMeg

Best of luck to the testers today


----------



## Angus

Morning Everyone!

Hope you all had good weekends

Bobble - so sorry hun   hopefully IVF will be a better tx for you   wishing you lots of luck with it xx

And good luck for todays testers   

L xx


----------



## MollyW

GOOD LUCK NIGHTNURSE!  

...we are all here with Davina rooting for you!!
             
Love Molly
x


----------



## starr

Good Luck to all the testers today.   
I'm rooting for you xxxxx

Aww bobble so sorry honey. When dop you expect to start ivf??

Morning to everyone else....

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay

maybe night nurse is asleep, she often is in the mornings
if we make enough noise she might wake up

GOOD LUCK NN

kimj x


----------



## debbiea

Wake up Night Nurse  

Have you tested yet?

Good luck to all of the testers. Better do a little good luck dance for you

         

Love Debbie


----------



## debbiea

Silly question 

How to I put my birthday onto the calendar?


----------



## starr

Deb

If you put your birthday on your profile forum info it will be on there automatically 

Love S xx


----------



## AussieMeg

We are all soooo quiet today. We must all be concentrating on NN getting a positive.

Love Megan


----------



## keemjay

i'm here! wasnt meant to be as I had a portrait job booked but its been cancelled due to teething toddler.

was tempted to go shopping instead but checked my bank balance and its overdrawn, and I have to go to the lab later to pick up more negs and discs and the bill is going to be over £100  so no new boots for me yet....

starr, how ya feelin - hope the soreness is wearing off

feelin a bit weird today, its our friend stevies birthday and i just cant stop thinking about how lucky he is to be alive after his accident, he could so easily not have made this birthday, i'm half happy and half sad, happy that he's still here, sad that he has had sooo much to deal with, and still has surgery to get thru. he was over for dinner last night and my eyes kept welling up just looking at him and remembering what a state he looked after the crash. its all very strange feeling these emotions, dont know whether to jump for joy or cry 

anyway i'll stop rambling on
wish NN would get her   on here

kimj x


----------



## MadCath

Just a quick pop-in from me today as I know there are a few testers.  Firstly a very big hug to all those who've had a BFN, I know how you feel but keep positive, hard I know but it's for the best in the long run.
Good luck for today NN - I have a good feeling about you so you are not allowed to let me down!!!!! No pressure eh?

Have been trying to catch up but you lot rabbit so much it's hard, especially with all the newbies and my memory failing!!

Phoning about acupuncture today - need to pluck up the courage though!!

Lots of baby dust to all

MC


----------



## Angus

Where is NN?  I keep checking and I'm getting no work done  

Kim - sorry you feeling up and down hun   cant imagine what you have all been going through 

MC - good to have you back - wheres your acupuncturist? I was thinking about trying that and you dont live far from me

Right - only came to check on NN really - come on girl


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there Kim and MadCath

I am off for acupuncture on Thursday. I actually was really scared first time but it is quite cool really. 

Kim I wish I could go shopping. It is such an awful situation for everyone after the accident. Do you find he wants to talk about it? I remember at a grief session we went to that most people feel that people don't want to talk about things or they think that people have forgotten so it is sooo hard to know what to do esp when we feel so awful ourselves. 

We were supposed to get our new kitchen fitted today so no money at all BUT as usual the sparkie has not turned up so the fitter has had a hissy fit and left so now I have a whole selection of cupboards. DH has been working in the bathroom so now I have no sink nor basin. Madness really but feels like life back at uni when none of the plumbing ever worked anyway. They aslo don't know where the cooker is so dinner out for me till whenever and then once the cupboards are fitted it takes 2 weeks for the granite tops to arrive...I can't belive it given how much we have paid for this but oh well what can you do but giggle.

Hope you are all well. 

Love Megan


----------



## keemjay

madcath - have also been thinking about acupunture, scary innit??

aussiemeg  at your kitchen, all very frustrating I'm sure but like you say what can you do - lots of eating out for a start 
thanks for the hug, re talking - he's not a great talker, but does let it out sometimes, usually after a drink, we all talk quite openly but he usually changes the subject if it gets too raw.he covers it up by being jokey. being the only survivor is hard for him and he obviously has some horrific memories but he doesnt share them, i kinda wish he would, not to us necessarily but to a counsellor perhaps, but he's not keen on that. it IS hard to know the best way to handle it, i just make sure he gets a long bear hug everytime i see him, and he knows that we are here. the next few months are going to be really tough, first his op, then Christmas without their little boy, and then the birth of their new baby, i can kinda feel the tenseness looming already but we will all deal with it the best we can.
tsk, i should be posting on a bereavement site really, this isnt really the place, but it does help to get it all out

night nurse, i will set fire to the Big Muvva house in a min if you dont post!!

kimj


----------



## starr

Kim here's an extra big hug for you too sweetheart 
   

Please don't worry about posting on here, we are happy to listen/help/hold your hand or anything else you need. xxxxxxx

Thanx for asking, i'm feeling much better today. No painkillers yet, might need some in a bit but holding off for as long as poss.

Madcath, i've been thinking about acupuncture as well. Is your one a specialist in if or just general??

Megan grrrr at your sparky. Builders are a nightmare. We've got to move our bathroom soon and i'm dreading it. All that mess and upheaval.  

Come on NN where are you? How can you sleep at a time like this............

OOh some advice. I've offered to write a diary for the new ff newsletter on my ivf and the run up to it. Do you think i'm crazy? I used to write a lot at school and found it theraputic. I think i'm gonna start by doing a general intro to me and then go on from there. What do you think?? Any ideas or suggestions welcome...

Love Starr xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

starr, i think it sounds a great idea, i would just start writing and see what comes out of the end of your pen, the best stuff comes right from the heart without too much thought. first thing in the morning is the best time for dumping out feelings onto the page, and it helps clear the cobwebs for the rest of the day too.

think your great doing it for the newsletter, i did wonder if i could do something but think my head is too confused to do anything at the moment, maybe in the future tho...

kimj x


----------



## Angus

NIGHTNURSE WHERE ARE YOU  

i'm never going to get any work done at this rate!!! Luckily my boss is out today 

Starr - thats good of you to write a diary. So long as you dont forget to mention me I'm sure it will be a great read  As Kim said - I'd just go for it. If you try to plan too much it might sound stilted - not that anyone is going to be worried about that are they? I'd right my own but it would put you all to sleep LOL

Meg - the way to get round the builder is home made cakes or sexual favours  works for me anyway.

Actually I embarrassed myself slightly - we only have one bathroom at the mo where all the works going on and i wanted to take a shower. dh told me just to go and tell the painter so he could have a wee before i started if he wanted to. but i got confused - bumped into him halfway down the stairs, he told me he was finishing up and then he'd be off and i said 'oh i was just going to let you know i'm about to take a shower' all i needed was a leer afterwards and the poor man would have been terrified.  didn't help that dh was almost hysterical in the background.

nightnurse - if you dont post soon i'm gonna come round and drag you off that sofa. hope its good news hun


----------



## MollyW

Just checking on NN - we are BURSTING for news!

 Maybe you've got a pact with your mate Claire to both test tomorrow?

Starr - good luck with the newsletter...maybe it'll all just pour out when you start writing.

Kim & MadCath  - I have acupuncture (specialises in infertility) not sure if it helps, but had good follies this time. I also have cranial osteopathy - it's less invasive if you're scared of needles, very relaxing and I always come out feeling really positive, so might be worth looking into...

 for you today Kim.

Hi Angus - thanks for moving me up the list   
 at your painter!

Just wondering where Cindy's got to - you're on the list as starting again in October.  How you doing, hun?

Oh well, will check in on NN again later...

Love Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Starr - the diary sounds like a great idea, it might help other people as well as getting your thoughts down.  DP and I have been trying to keep diaries about our treatment but I always forget to update it and end up doing it after the event wihich isn't quite as honest because you're not writing about how you feel right now.

Kim - Really don't know whether this would be your friend's cup of tea or not but some people offer email counselling now (supposedly quite popular with men).  Cruse Bereavement Care was doing it but I don't know whether they still are.  I know they do some leaflets that might be useful some of which are on their website www.crusebereavementcare.org.uk  The one that might be most useful is called Coping with a Major Personal Crisis and deals with losing people in a sudden way like a car accident.  The text of the leaflet is also on the website.

It must be really hard to see him going through this but you're doing the right thing by being there for him.  How are you doing yourself?

Bobble   .  It must be really hard to have been through all this and I'm sorry it wasn't your turn this time.  I'm sure IVF must seem really scary but loads of the people here have been down that road (with many, many, many successes).  I hope things go well for you.

Hope everyone else is okay.  Is NightNurse the only one testing today?  Good luck to her and to anyone else testing today.       

Loads of love
Victoria
xxx

PS  Come on Nightnurse - tell us....!!!!


----------



## night nurse

This is big mother house calling.....

I could almost hear you all shouting me    Night nurse has to be evicted its BFN i'm afraid, wish I had some good news for you all as i feel you were all rooting for me and had good vibes about me.  I am ok not even a   has fallen, dissapointed yes but hey we can't expect miracles on our first try.

My friend took me out today for some retail therapy and as dh said spend whatever you want we need cheering up I didn't let him down    I have a lovely jasper conran bag I bought from Debenhams in the Sale , (Claireabelle you know the one   it cost 45.50 - omg has to be the most i have ever spent on a handbag  

Dh and myself feel all is not lost, I rang the clinic this morning after the bfn and she said to stop the cyclogest (I did that Friday night after I got a bfn on fri) sorry girls didn't want the   to get me .

Anyway I asked when should af arrive after stopping them and she said a couple of days.  Still no af 3 days later then, she said if af not here within a week to re-test.  So we still have the slightest hope that af will never arrive although am sure it will in about another 2 weeks probably.  If af arrives we go again straight away.

Thats it from me, goodluck to claire tomorrow, choogal and polly pineapple testing this week, we need some good news  .

Madcath keep everything crossed we may not be out of the running yet  

Thankyou girls for all asking after me, hope you can all get back to work now 

Love NNxx


----------



## keemjay

VIL - thanks for that, will go and have a search now, didnt think of that before, i know they were given loads of stuff a while ago. just remembered aswell that they had a letter the other day from the transplant people as they donated their little boy Marcus's kidneys, liver and corneas. it was a lovely letter updating them on the recipients of the liver and kidneys both of whom are doing really well. we werent sure if they had used the corneas but this letter said they had, and  gave them some info about those recipeints too. it was really nicely written - they met some of the transplant team at a special service in London a few weeks ago (where there were 100's of donor families and recipients) and the letter mentioned it had been nice to see them - talk about a personal service - they have been treated so well.
i'm doing ok, thanks for asking, up and down days but getting there.......

right off to seacrch...

kim x


----------



## Bels

Hi,

Just popped in to say   to Night Nurse .... I am so sorry hunxxxx

Belinda xxx


----------



## starr

Awww Nightnurse..... so sorry for you. It's good you're being so positive.  Big hugs and kisses for you...  

Love Starr
xxx
ps the handbag sounds fab xx


----------



## AussieMeg

Sorry on your BFN hun big   to you. We clearly all really enjoyed the BMH.  Don't know what else to say but with all the positive vibes sent your way I am sure a BFP is not too far away. And I am sure the handbag is just beautiful

Love
Megan


----------



## night nurse

forgot to say Kim   for stevie and yrselves its going to be a tough time ahead with christmas coming up my heart goes out to you and to any of you girls who have miscarried or just not got a bfp yet. Hang on in there your time will come xx


----------



## keemjay

awwww Night nurse, so sorry it wasnt to be
giant   for you.
glad the retail therapy worked 
take care hun

kimj x
thanks for my hug too


----------



## morgan

Night Nurse
I'm so sorry about your BFN (((((hugs)))))
I've been keeping track of the posts and was really keeping everything crossed for you, girl. 
  
the BMH will be there waiting for you next time and in the meantime you have a fab new bag to play with 
xxxx Morgan


----------



## Angus

NN - so sorry sweetie   you are sounding fairly 'up' tho - good to see you still have loads of postive vibes  

On a completely shallow note - the handbag sounds lovely - and so it should for that much   wish my dh was as generous xx

Kim - VIL is so clever - when dh's dad died i sent off for a little booklet on there (they do loads for each different situation) and just left it laying around.  Dh will retreat into a shell if i ever try to discuss 'feelings'.  I dont know whether it helped him but he definately read it. xx

Right - have to finally do some work now  

L xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Nightnurse

Really, really sorry about your BFN, I had been thinking about you a lot over the last couple of days.  Let's hope next time it'll work out for you.

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx

PS  Make sure you let us know if it gets you down so we can all help to pick you up again.

PPS - Well done for buying stuff to cheer yourself up.  A bit a retail therapy goes a long way!


----------



## MollyW

Oh NightNurse - how disappointing, you really deserved a +ve...  

Big     for you.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Karen-C

MEgan

Thanks for your info re my huge folly.  Still in a bit of pain just now but thankfully going for a scan in the morning to see what's going on in there!  Having had no hcg jabs for two months now I really dunno why this folly has gotten so big!!!!

NN - so sorry to hear of your BFN!  Sending you a big hug and keep right on with the tx and get started again as soon as af arrives (if indeed she does ... you never know!!!)  I was told not to expect anything to happen until roundabout my 4th or 5th iui so keep on at it Mrs!!!!!!  

Bobble, so sorry to hear about your BFN too!  But luckily you are moving on to IVF next.  Hopefully that will be me soon.  When do you have your first appointment and will that be for a consultation 

Sorry I haven't personals for everyone but I just can't keep up with what goes on here anymore.  Feeling a bit left out of the whole tx thing at the moment as this will be the second month my tx has been cancelled.  In limbo at the moment and lost without injections, mood swings and 2ww!!! ha ha

Take care ladies.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## moodle

Just popping in to say so sorry to NN for your bfn   
also to you bobble   

Hope your both holding up ok and i'm sure the retail therapy will help

Mxx


----------



## Cindy

HI guys well I'm a stranger here, I haven't been on for so long, so sorry guys, I've not been around!
First of all Hi to you all and huge huggles for all you with BFN recently! nightnurse hope you are ok, glad you've been out shopping.
Well girls I'm getting basted tommorrow!!!!!!!!been on clomid and went for my first scan today, there is only one egg there, but it is a good one, so I've been stabbed and got to go back at 2pm, can't believe its happening already again, haven't really been thinking about it this month, with my new job, I have been so busy, and I have been ill with flu and a sick bug, so still not feeling 100%, and DH is coming down with it, and he has a bad back, so girls it hasn't come at the best time, but I always find thats the way life works, so I've made some vegetable stew, to make us feel better for tea and been eating pineapple and drinking loads of milk, any other advice, finishing work early tomorrow so after IUI going put my pj's on, I am going try and get Wednesday off, but again wrong time as I have a new chef starting tommorrow so I need to be there, but this is more important.
anyway hope you are all well, good luck to all the testers and basters, I'll be satrting my 2ww so I'll be in the BIG MUVVA house!!
lots of love
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

Good Luck tomorrow Cindy I have left the sofa warm for you  

Can you make some noise when you go in cos I think the other housemates are still asleep and have been for a week.  You can take over my role of keeping big Mother house going


----------



## keemjay

good luck for tomorrow cindy    

dont forget to wash those pj's every now and again this time 

karen C - hope your scan tomorrow gives you some answers. dont worry about feeling a bit left out - i shouldnt be here at all, havent IUI'd for months, might never again, havent got a BFP, not moving on to IVF, i might have to create my own thread at some point or else I'll be thrown off, prob have to start a big GRANDmuvva house at this rate  

kimj x


----------



## BOBBLE

Nightnurse....I am sorry for your BFN   And good that you can start again straight away...Good luck to you.....and well done for having a positive mind....

Answer to Karen_C question.......I called my clinic today as I really wanted to speak to them about not knowing my FSH levels and about my sister saying my Grandmother was 35 when she had her menopause...Anyway the nurse said my FSH was 7 on last count which she said was OK? I have no signs of early menopause and because my AF is very regular and 28 days to the day and full bleed that I am OK....
She looked at my file and all is well with all my tests.....She told me that I always responded well on all 3 iui cycles...ovulated on time etc...

So my answer to Karen_c I am being sent my first IVF appointment that will be with a councilor then I have appointment with the nurse to go through everything and then from there I tell them when I want to start....All my monitoring is at my local clinic but EC and ET is at St Mary's hospital in Manchester....
The nurse is calling me on Thursday with my first appointment....

I also asked her about Private IUI as I have no more NHS funding left for IUI...she said they do it a my NHS hospital and it is £660.00...But to try the IVF first as they can find more info out about my eggs and stuff....

Anyway Good luck to Claireabelle testing tomorrow   

And all the other girls testing this week.

Good luck to the girls who will be going in to the big muther house...Hope we have left it nice and clean for you..... 

Bye Bobble xxxx


----------



## Laine

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15945.0.html


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls

Well update from the BIG MUVVA HOUSE!!! and for Cindy it's not GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have just come home from hospital after being rushed in on Tuesday night! I can't believe it as you know I got basted on Tuesday and felt fine, Dh and I had a lovely night cuddled up relaxing went to bed and was awoken with the most horrific pain at 2am, in my stomach oh girls it was dreadful all down my left side I could not move, like I get bad pain with my endo but this!!!!!!!I was throwing up with the pain, so DH rushed me to casualty and they admitted me straight on the gynae ward, the doc didn't even examine, as I was screaming in so much pain she started pumping painkillers in my arm, so I more or less passed out, then on Wednesday they done a scan to see what was causing the pain, and it showed there was alot of fluid around by my ovaries, they thought it was where the follicle had burst with ovaluation,  had cause fluid, so I was thinking great I must be a baby getting all that pain from ovaluting, but then I wasn't getting any better and they couldn't get my temp down, I had fans on me, yet I felt freezing, well anyway they done loads of tests, and I've got a major infection, I had the infection a few weeks back its a bacterial infection that is common and lives in all our vaginas yuk!!!!!!!but flares up with some woman well at the time my gp treated it, and said that it would still be fine to have IUI as the infection would have gone, anyway they now think the infection hadn't gone and during the IUI they prob pushed the infection higher up inside me hence the pain and high temp and feeling so crap! so I am now on two lots of antibotics, I am taking 10 tablets a day and have to go back in two weeks, I still feel dreadful girls but glad to be home, if I have to be honest I haven't felt right for weeks, and just put it down to other things!
So girls I think I have been evicted from the BMH, as I don't think theres any cahnce of pregnancy after all this, my consultant did say there is still a small chance but DH and I are taking it as it hasn't worked not the right time!
But GOOD LUCK to all of you in the BMH and make sure you get some use out of my pj's I've left them for you, and I've left you some chocolate in the fridge!!!!!!!!
I just can't believ all this has happened, and with me just starting that new job! DH has been great, he's really fussing he's even done the ironing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway better get back to bed feel a bit weird, love and hugs you all.
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

OMG Cindy. I read all this and at every stage could only say OMG. Big cuddle to you and heaps of healthiness too. It is good you are getting dh to be such a carere. Just make sure he doesn't turn up in one of those latex nurses or maids outfits. .

Big loves to you
Megan


----------



## BunBun

So very sorry to hear what has happened Cindy.
Sending you a big   and wishing you all the best for the future.


----------



## keemjay

Cindy - poor you, what a horrible experience get well   for you. hope your pj's enjoyed their trip to the hosp 
more importantly, could you explain how you managed to start a new thread? very clever indeed 

kimj x


----------



## Claireabelle

Cindy - OMG - poor you!!!! 

 - you need it!!

lets hope that a little egg managed to get through unnoticed  

Clairexxxx


----------



## Candy

Great my fun has ended they locked my thread, off to be sad and lonely


----------



## moodle

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!! go to start dinner and the  thread   find us!

Oh well the best laid plans.....

candy have saved all my favours from DH today in the form of an enormous back and head massage for me tonight,  worth the dinner just this once. will get him in training for the 2ww  


Ohh cindy just read about ur horror   poor you! 

Mxx


----------



## em75

Good evening from the Big Muvver House

Thank you for the fry up this morning Molly twas delicious.
Bun-Bun has not been seen for some time, has she escaped 

Kimj - hope you are feeling better today  

Choogal -   thinking of you

Aussiemeg - Good luck for tomorrow  

Candy - how awful for you, but remember it's not over until the fat lady sings    we've saved you some chocolate!!

I've had a nice quiet weekend.  Felt a bit silly though, my best friend is getting married in April and i have been trawling through catalogues, internet etc looking at the MATERNITY WEAR imagining i will be about 6 months preg by then .  Still i guess it's nice to dream!!

 to us all

Emma


----------



## MollyW

Oh Cindy - you poor thing!  I thought it was odd you'd been so quiet.  DO NOT PACK YOUR BAGS!!  You can't leave the house yet!    Hope you're feeling better soon.

AussieMeg - hoping it all goes well tomorrow, we're all waiting for you to join the Housemates.  BTW - don't expect any news from me on Wednesday (unless it's bad) cos I'm not due to test till Thursday and I won't be testing early - don't want the   to catch me!

Special     for Candy and Moodle and Tricia going for EC tomorrow/Tuesday...

Kim    respect to you doing the Good Life thing.  I'll soon be joining you - the house we're moving to has no mains electric (just a genny outside) and the woodburner is the only heating (luckily its a tiny house!). I'll be coming to you for domestic goddess tips!

Emma - good on you looking at the maternity wear - shows you're thinking positive!  

Love to all...

Molly
x


----------



## em75

Sorry Cindy   i did mean you   i think it was the change of thread that got me.  sorry

emma


----------



## BunBun

BunBun has been dragged back into the house after too much celebrating her wedding anniversary. As punishment she is cleaning and cooking duties for today. She is consulting her receipe book whilst hoovering, housemates be careful as you may get hoovered up as well.


----------



## Chrissie

Hi Everyone,

I thought I'd come and say hello as I have been reading the message board over the last few months!! I feel like I know you all!

Me and DH have been ttc for 2 years now. I have had two cycles of natural IUI (no drugs) which both resulted in a BFN. I have just started my 02nd cycle of IUI with clomid and was basted yesterday. After the doc finished basting he then started talking about what happend if this cycle doesn't work which I though was not a great time to be mentioning that. DH was really angry with him and I was feeling very teary. I know we may have to face up to it sooner or later but not 2 seconds after basting!

Anyway enough of my moaning! I feel really glad I have found this website and it has helped me enormously.Sometimes it feels like a very lonely journey this trying for a baby lark!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better!!
Love C xx


----------



## keemjay

welcome Chrissie

you can now enter the Big Muvva house where you can stay till your BFP! the girls in there will make you feel very welcome  and you can obssess with tem about every twinge or funny feeling you may get on the 2ww

mizz - hope you had a nice weekend

 to everyone else
busy morning here, and off fort a 5 mile walk round Virginia Water lake this avo

kimj x

everyone send  to our golden candy and Triciah who are having egg collection today


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi All - gosh so much to read!

Cindy you poor love - will keep your jammies neatly laid out on yout bed for your return to the BMH...okay? 

Hi Candy - sorry - not up to speed where you (& moodle) are with the IVF - good luck and lots of hugs. Have you heard from Murtle or Aless?

Hi Linds - welcome back we missed you!!!

Hi to everyone else -a nd thanks for the wishes re the Real Mizz Gizz. We put her ashes in the little pet grave in my mum's garden. My mum's cat, Jasper, was so sweet to me this weekend - he's not usually a huggy, lap cat, but he gave me some lovely snuggles and slept on our bed all night. Maybe he's know's we're sad about losing baby mizz...

Kim - are U sure it was the lamb and you're not preggers - maybe from the month before?  Wouldn't that be weird?! Is what happend to latemum, remember? Incidentally am worried about latemum as haven't heard back from her for a couple of weeks now (have pm'ed her twice) hope all is okay with her... 

Hi to everyone else and welcome new ladies.

Have a good day.
Luv,
Mizz Gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Welshy

Cindy, A big  . Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls happy MOnday! well still feeling really rough, prob all the tablets I'm on! just been sleeping going try and have a bath in a bit!
Still can't believe all this has happened, and its DH's birthday tommorrow, which is just at the right time I haven't got the energy to do anything, but he said thats fine and we'll do something when I'm better, but I feel so bad about it!
Hope everyone had a good weekend! and good luck to all you in the BMH!
love Cindyx


----------



## debbiea

Cindy, sorry to hear your news, hope you are feeling a little better 

Aussiemeg, good luck. I am thinking of you and hope it all goes ok.

And Molly, fingers crossed for you too.

 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all going ok. I am drowning in work at the moment so haven't had much time to ctach up on where everyone is at. 

Debbie


----------



## Chrissie

Hope you start to feel better soon Cindy. Must have been a real fright! Time to get the pj's back on again.....


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

My goodness, some of you seem to have been through the wars lately eh?

Me having my own problems at the moment, i.e. NO CENTRAL HEATING AND NO HOT WATER!!!!!!!   The house was so cold on Saturday night I lay on the couch covered by my two fur babies and a hot water bottle to keep me warm!

Also I have felt sick all morning and have a splitting sore head today!  All in all not a great start to the week!

Hope you are all doing better.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Angus

Our Positive Vibe Campaign 

                                                         

Congratulations & Stay put vibes

Minkey   28.05.04   2nd Time Lucky!           
ShellyM   11.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!           
Ruby      16.06.04   Stay put little one           
Northern Lass   21.06.04   1st Time Lucky!         
Scarlet      29.06.04   2nd Time Lucky!        
Onka      09.07.04   1st Time Lucky !           
Elly      28.07.04   1st Time Lucky !           
Sarah (36) 18.08.04  1st Time Lucky!          
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!        
Morgan   26.08.04 Converted to IVF       
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky     

2ww Baby Makers - Test Dates

                                          

Snagglepat      15.10.04
MollyW            21.10.04
Mizz-Gizz         24.10.04
Cindy              26.10.04
Carolanne        27.10.04
BunBun          28.10.04
Aless              30.10.04
Chrissie          01.11.04

Rollercoaster Injectors
Go Ladies Go    

                                 

Skelly
Sicknote
em75
AussieMeg
Nightnurse
Claireabelle
Top Cat
Choogal

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !

                                            

Mizz-gizz - Trying naturally for a while      
Kimj - Trying naturally for a while  
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while      
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Snickers - Taking a month off
Eileenh - Going again in November
Nikita - 1st IUI Sept
Linds - Taking a break
Aless - Having fibroid op
G
Le - Trying naturally for a couple of months    
Ciara - Going Oct
Karen C - Taking a month out
VIL & Moosey
JB - Nov/Dec
Gwen
Madcath - Deciding what to do next
Herbaltea
Abby Carter
Struthie - Starting in the New Year
Billie - Having a break
AnnieM
aliso1 - Starting Nov
Rachael md - Awaiting af

Special Babydust wishes to the following Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

            

Murtle - IVF 
Candy - IVF
EmmaO - IVF
Tricah - IVF 
Megan - IVF  
Debbie -IVF
Debbiea - IVF
Starr - IVF 
Moodle - IVF 
Looby Lou - IVF
Welshy - IVF
Purpleal - IVF
Bobble -IVF


----------



## Angus

Afternoon Ladies

Blimey - you've all been v chatty havent you?

Choogal  - sorry for your bfn hun   are you going again this month?

Aussie - How restrained are you? A 1/6th of a glass of wine - I wish I were that disciplined.

Cindy - you poor thing! Hope you get better soon and dont give up on that bfp yet  

Kim - sure you're not pg? My friend just got pg on day 6 somehow - you never know  

Candy & Tricah - Hope your EC went well today - full reports please once the drowsiness wears off  

Whoever asked about Aless - shes fine.  Shes had her op and is doing IUI again.  If that doesnt work in January shes going to Argentina to do IVf over there.

 to Linds - we've missed you! No-one here is as disgusting as you  


Well, thats all i can remember after about 20 pages from you chatty girlies

Big snogs and a bum grope
L xx


----------



## mizz-gizz

aaawww...saucy..gettoff me bum! 

Was me who asked after Aless - good to know she's okay. Wonder where Miss Turtle is...hmmm... 

Karen poor you - no heat - a good excuse to consume lots of Green & Blacks hot chocolate I reckon!

TriciaH & Canders hope all went well with egg collection girls - am thinking of you!  

Luv n' hugs,

Mizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alessandra

Hya Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
I am back here... Hellow Mizz Gizz! I don't know many of you but I wish you all good luck. I have promised not to obsess   and that's why I spent so much time "outside" in the real world.   But now... I am back in this turmoil again   I've been basted yersterday   at ARGC, following my pal Megan   advice. So here I am trying to work and scourging this site instead... And I found this lovely page AGAIN and Mizz Gizz asking about me... THANKS MIZZ!!! 

My last news are: 4 fibromas successfullu removed, 6 kgs lost with gym and diet, acupunture started last week (and candles) and I changed clinic. ARGC seems much more pro, they are constantly monitoring you and work round the clock. So... Now I am waiting to test on Monday 1st november. I will do another attempt (dr thinks that because of the fibromas removal it is worthwhile) and if I failed   I will do an IVF cycle in Argentina in January....

Good to see you all again. I will try to visit this place only ONCE A DAY or I'll  freak out.

Kisses and hugs


----------



## BunBun

Very quiet in the BMH this afternoon. Have all housemates been sleeping?
BunBun now ready to start the evening meal so they'd better get up soon or if not she'll eat it all .
Big welcome in the house to alessandra looks as if it's a PARTY tonight


----------



## MollyW

OMG - welcome back Aless!  I joined the board not long before you disappeared to Argentina for the birthday celebrations.  Hope you had a great time.  Now that you've been basted you are officially a BIG MUTHER housemate. Only those on the 2ww can join, so you are privileged! 

There'll DEFINITELY be a big party tonight!  Mizz is also a housemate.  

I'm hoping I can hang on in the house until Thursday when Davina will give the verdict - unless the   kicks me out before then!

Welcome also to Chrissie who has joined us today!  Yes, please to the dinner BunBun - what are you cooking?  I'm starving! 

Just noticed the lovely little   is back!
So here's one for Candy 
...and one for Tricia  who've both been having EC today.  Hope you're both feeling okay and that all went well.

...and here's one for Moodle for tomorrow!  

Hope your scan was okay AussieMeg - let us know how you got on!

Love and   to all.

Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

ALEEEEEEEEESS!!! nice to have you back, we have missed your argentinian madness - glad you are ok!

girls you are all making me think i should do a preg test - have got one hiding in the cupboard leftover from IUI-ing but ....... really cant think that it would be possible and apart from fridays incident i have felt fine and no different to usual. if I got preg last tues after cheesecake and    in bed then nothings gonna show up yet, but if it was last month and AF was  'fake AF then i s'pose it would show up

OH I DONT KNOW!! See what you've done to me!!
kimj x


----------



## night nurse

evening girls 

Just a quick one from me:-

Wb Aless, I too joined just before you headed off to argentina for yr op.

 for all the ec girls hope it all went swimmingly well  

Cindy sorry to hear about yr hospital visit hope you'll be tip top soon and do not give up hope!  

Kim, if someome had food poisoning it would take 24hrs for it to take effect on yr stomach  

Good luck to all the housemates this week  

Right have to go I'm off to the theatre to see "Fame"  

Love to all
NN xx


----------



## Choogal

Hi!

Cindy - you poor thing, stay in bed and watch trisha and this morning. I prescribe a generous dose of Philip Schofield!

!!!!!I NEED ALL YOUR HELP!!!!
Went for appointment today and start stabbing on Weds which is fine but, my consultant has mentioned a laporoscopy operation which I refused the first time round as I was concerned about anaesthetic. Had an HSG instead which showed no problems. I have v. mild PCOS but NO period probs that would suggest endo. 
Have you all had Lap and Dye operations?
PLEASE can you all reply, I am very interested to know what you have all done.

I am waiting for your replies!!!
Thankyou,
Choogalxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BOBBLE

Hi Choogal,
I had a laproscopy about 4 years ago and it was really fine..they did this right at the start of my initial investigations...I have,nt heard many peapole post about it on this site...
It really is ok...I was like you and was really scared about being put to sleep..But it is really fine..and from it they can assess you...My results shown very slight scarring on one Fallopian tube and the dye travelled through slower than the other tube....meaning a concern for eptopic..
Anyway I was in and out in a day...small incision in belly button...absolutely no probs at all glad I had it...
Bobble xxxx


----------



## keemjay

Chhogal, i had a lap and dye about 4 yrs ago, was told it was the next step after blood tests and before any txt. all was fine, it put my mind at rest as up till then it was always in the back of my mind that we could be banging away every month for no good reason 
have to say i didnt particularly enjoy the experience, found it rather emotional - whats new  -  and was in some pain after with referred pain in my shoulder blade (very common) BUT it was on the whole ok, a very routine op, no overnight stay and only little scar on tummy button and one in the forest 

kimj x


----------



## MollyW

Choogal - I also had a Lap & Dye and a Hysteroscopy which were done at the same time.  This was a few months before I started IUI.  Same as Kim and Bobble, just a couple of little incisions. In and out in a day. My c/s lasered a bit of endo (though he didn't think it was causing infertility) got rid of a few adhesions and biopsied my fibroid at the same time.  The hysteroscopy (I think) was to check all was okay inside my womb.

I'm really glad I had it - was pretty sore for several days after - but like the others say, it does put your mind at rest that nothing's blocked etc.

Kim - I'm with NN on the food poisoning front.  Could it have been something you ate the day before?  Do you have sore boobs at all - that was my only pg symptom last time.

Love Molly
x


----------



## *looby*

Evening All,

Welcome back Aless - you've been gone AGES  

Just a Quick one to send     to all in the BMH

And to Everyone on the 'Outside'    

Lots of Love
Looby xxx

Kim - Thanks for instructions


----------



## keemjay

i thought it was possible to upchuck within minutes if something is going to poison you 

panicking now as had a heaf test on thurs (the TB stamp test thing) and you shouldnt have it if your preg
cant believe i'm even THINKING like this, its SOOOOOOOOOO unlikely
slap slap, there feel better now, am not preg, am not preg, am not preg

kim x


----------



## Chrissie

Just a quick hello from me. Welcome back Aless!!

Choogal- I haven't had the lap and dye but had HSG. As my tubes were clear the doctor's didn't see the point of having the belly button op. Do you know why the doc is suggesting it now? 

Kim- Poor you- bit of a dilemma! Good luck and fingers crossed! Sometimes I think it's worse having the tests in the house as all you can do is think about doing one. My DH thinks I am addicted to them and have been known to do 3 in 1 day. 

Angus-Could you put me down to test on the 01st Nov? Thanks

Love and babydust to everyone else.XXX


----------



## keemjay

Aussimeg - how did it go yesterday with the scan? - you didnt post so now I'm worried about you 
by the way was it you that asked how to calculate your  BMI? if you IM me your weight and height I can look at my chart and work it out for you....

Chrissie - i am actually very restrained with preg tests, never done one in fact, think I actually might have a slight phobia about them  think i am scared of getting a neg, only ever want to do one if theres a good chance of it being positive

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

Choogal, I never had the lap & dye op but had the hsg which they were happy with.  However they probably never even wanted to suggest it as I already have 2 children nad we now know the problem lies with dh.

Aussiemeg where are you we want to know about yr scan?  

Kim, I'd test before the heaf test just to be sure.  Poisoning from undercooked meat would still take 24 hrs unless yr suggesting yr friends put somethin else in yr food  

Well 'Fame' was really good they even bought a yellow taxi on at the end and danced on it like in the film!

Welcome chrissie enjoy yr time in the BMH.  

I have another scan tomorrow so we'll see how many follies I can come up with this time and I have also booked an open evening at the Priory in Birmingham on Nov 30th, in readiness for icsi tx although hoping it won't be needed  

Anyone know how the ec girls went on?

Love to everyone

NNxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Good morning Big Muvva House - this is Davina so dont' say F*ck or B*ugger! 

Just wanted to say:

*HELLO ALESS!*

Welcome back baby I missed you - glad to hear you're doing okay.    

Choogal - I had a Lap a few years back when having heavy AF probs. Again was quick, little incision in the belly button and one in the lady garden - out the next morning - had a sore tum for a few days is all!

Thinking of you Candy & TriciaH - hope EC went well...  

Hi to everyone else - have a good day.
Luv,
Mizz. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

NN - I already HAD the Heaf test LAST thurs!! so too late....
I'm not suggesting I was being poisoned on purpose , just that I thought it was poss that something i was eating disagreed with me immediately.......if it was something 24hrs before i am sure i would have felt dodgy friday during the day, and that i would have had some sort of dodgy tummy further down the system at some point too.... ANYWAY I AM SAYING NO MORE ON THE MATTER, WILL DECIDE IN NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHETHER TO DO A SNEAKY TEST OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nope havent heard from the golden one or triciah

kimj


----------



## night nurse

Kim, oh dear but never mind people do all sorts of things without realising they are pg.  You could be pg, anything is possibel so heres some positive vibes for you - remember oink got pg naturally with her dh having the same problem as ours! 

                             

AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE BMH


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  I haven't been around much because everything is a bit mad at work with this big fundraising event we're having on Thursday.  I can't wait until it's over!

I'll catch up later in the week but sending you all big hugs and   .

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there everyone

All your wishes must have worked as news is a little better following my scan yesterday. I have got 1 follie at 13mm and 2 ones not too far behind.All on my right ovary. So   . Back for another scan on Wed. Sorry I didn't post but I had to go to two appointments and am now on the NHS list for a freebie IVF.  I miss 1 whole day and there are so manypersonals to write so no picking on me for the length of my post Kimj. 

Kimj...don't do that test yet as it will only confuse you. Just be careful and wait for another week. But here's hoping. I have seen the DH puke because of a bad scallop the minute it was put in his mouth so it may have been food poisoning but I would really love for you to get a surprise BFP. 

NN best of luckwith the follies let us know how many are there.

Choogal, have you had an aneasthetic (probably can't spell that) before? I personally react better to them then sedation.

Cindy hope you are feeling better today. Don't assume it hasn't worked...it is always at the most unlikely time.

Candy and Moodle, the one night afternoon I am not on the site and I couldn't help push you to page 18 and since I have a big icon I hardly need to type anything. Hope your EC went well and also Triciah's. Only a few days until you have those littles ones back in there.

Molly --getting close now. Lots of baby luck      

Emma I am sure you will be wearing a big fat maternity dress to that wedding.

BunBun congrats on the wedding anniversary. Hopefully you will have a little baby or two for next year.

Gwen...when are you going to test?

Welcome Chrissie. One thing is for sure and that is doctors do not have the best tact at times.You'll show him and not need his advice.

Mizz hoping the little ceremony helped a little with your missingness.

How is the weather Debbiea? Is it getting warm?

Karen-C is the heat and water back on? 

Angus and Ali I cheated on my1/6th glass of wine on Friday and Saturday and had 2 each night  . AND MY EGGS GREW...maybe they are used to the alcoholic indulgences and were out on strike due to the semi abstinence.

Alessandra...is your friend Megan an Aussie called megan35? I am thinking of going back to Australia in Feb for IVF is this IUI doesn't work and then if that doesn't work a last ditch attempt at ARGC.

Love to all in the BMH...                

And to those growing follies and stabbing
           

Love a very happy Megan


----------



## keemjay

YAY AUSSIEMEG    knew they would grow!!!

is your dh gordon ramsey cos he puked on a scallop on tv 

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

Well done aussiemeg!


----------



## Candy

Hi all

Aless, great to have you back, sounds like your health is right on track for that BFP.

Kim, I think you can be sick quickly with stuff like fish, but not normally with lamb or meats, I would love you to have that natural pregnancy and I wish it so much, people can get PG at early on in there cycles, but I think its worth holding on if you can and not testing at the moment as would be too early anyway to show up.  Don't worry about the tests, people do allsorts and everything is still ok x

Molly praying for good news from you   

Aussie great news about those follies

Thanks, Angus, Kim, Molly, AussieMeg and Mizz for asking after Tricia and I ..... Ok heres my IVF story, I need to go back to bed really, so will paste the same test into the IUI ladies turned IVF thread (cheating i know !)

Ok so both Tricia and I had egg collection yesterday, mine was scheduled for 9.45,they were running late and we had to wait over an hour to go in, which had Tricia not been there for the last 30mins to talk to, I would have been a bag of nerves.

The cocktail of drugs for EC, meant I don't remember a thing and didn't feel anything, DH said I kept squirming and going arrgghhh, he also told me about a few conversations, I am oblivious to having, I honestly felt or remembered nothing ! 

I really didn't take the drugs well and was very sick and couldn't walk even to the toilet without collapsing until 8.30pm, where as Tricia who will properly tell you herself, went to cafe after EC and felt fine  .  I won't denie that you are uncomfortable afterwards, but thats only natural.  We had 9 eggs collected yesterday although 3/4 of them were not mature enough, but until you try you don't know if they will fertilise, I have 5 fertilised eggs naturally, but won't know until tomorrow what they are like, I don't think I will have any to freeze and would only do so, if those 3 left over were amazing quality.

I will let Tricia fill you in with her news, I have ET @ 10.30 tomorrow, love and best wishes to you all.

 

C x


----------



## keemjay

oh Candy poor you being so sick - was like that after my lap, horrid 

   for your 5 eggs   am sending        to them so they will ALL be amazing quality!!

love ya hun
take care
kim xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy

Thanks honey x


----------



## night nurse

GOOD LUCK WITH ET TOMORROW CANDY


----------



## starr

ALESS YOU'RE BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good to see you back, I too had a fibriod op, how are you doing 

Cindy poor you. Sounds dreadful. How are you today? Don't give up hope, maybe your little embie will be really stubborn and not give up so easy!!!!  

Kim, don't do it until your next due on. If you do and it's bad it will knock you for six. If you're late for next af, then take the little test out of it's shiny wrapper then try. I really hope that you've cracked it. With all that healthy living you must be in with a chance !!xxx 

Meg, glad the follies grew, maybe that's the answer a bit of  . We all abstain maybe we shouldn't ha ha xxxxx

Mizz, glad that Jasper gave you a hug. I think that cat's know when you need them xxxx (ps i had a cat called Jasper as well)

 to all the BMH girls. How are you all doing??

Well i went to the see the consultant yesterday and it was all very positive. I'm healing well and will be ok to go back to work in a couple of weeks. The surprising news was that he felt that the fibriod although not that big was nassty as it was well embedded in the wall of my womb. Apparantely it was distorting the shape and would have definately made it hard for me to conceive!! I have always thought (don't know why!!) That my problem was that the embies didn't stick and no 3/4 occasions i have had late but very healvy and clotty periods!! He agreed that this was possible. Well the final outcome is that he feels that we should give ourselves a chance to try and do this on our own.
His advice is to try naturally and if no joy by March then to give ivf a go!!! 
I now feel really good about our chances and hopeful that maybe with or without help we might actually get there. 
We've got another app back at the homerton (hopefully we'll see him then) just to go over the options again. I did think that i might give iui another go in the new year as we have 1 go left. 
So i might not be an iui girl turned ivf as soon as i thought. xx

That's all from me    
Lots of love to you all
Starr xxxxx


----------



## Purpleal

Hello Ladies!

Candy - I am wishing all the best for you and hope that your embies are great! Good luck with the transfer.
Aussiemeg, glad to hear that your follies are responding! Must be due to the booze! Wine is quite low in alcohol, so if they have repsonded to that, perhaps you should try Stroh rum! We have it in South Africa- it is 80% proof  

To all the others I have missed, hope all is well with you and that treatment is going well with everyone! I have been coming back now and then to check everyones progress! 

Take Care everyone!

Purpleal


----------



## keemjay

YAY Starr at your good news!   all sounds really positive.

have just spoken to the golden girl - she is tucked up in bed resting and feeling gooooood. now we just need to send a few more hundred  her way for tomorrow. i'll start...

                          

kimj x

oh and take a look at this, v.funny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16276.from1098185794/topicseen.html#msg206758


----------



## alessandra

Hellow my beloved ones!! (is that correct english?? Kimj?)

Bum Bum, MollyW, Looby, AussieMeg,NN, Mizz, Starr and Candy, thanks but really VERY VERY thanks for the wellcome back.          

Kimj, don't test... If you could resist, I am for waiting... Don't worry about food poisoning, remeber those ethiopian mothers... 

AussieMeg, congratulations on those follies!! Yes, my ANGEL is Megan35. Ask her about ARGC, in my opinion is the best clinic around. They make you feel so secure...  

Choogal, I had two laps with dye test and hyter (Idon't remember the word). It is fine. It didn't hurt me, only two small incisions and you feel reasonably well at the following day. In the second one, I had my fibromas removed and I felt so grateful about that. I hated them. I know feel that I am trying IUI with a brand new young uterus!! The good thing is that your dr has a very accurate impression of your womb... 

Starr, so we are both brand new uterus...   Congratulations.My dr. in Argentina had the same idea as yours. (Dr. here left them). In ARGC they told me that it is worthwhile to try 2 IUIs without fibromas now, so I am happy that I am renewed. I will also go to IVF next year.

Candy, thanks and congratulations!!! 5 eggs, that's GREAT!!!     

Mizz, guess what? I am already fretting for not having symptoms!!! Just my old freak self... 

See you later


----------



## keemjay

Aless - your english is better than ever, just one small point though - not sure Bun Bun will like your new version of her name  

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

aless     at bum bum probably just a slip of the finger


----------



## AussieMeg

Tooo rude night nurse


----------



## BunBun

You rude lot. Mind out about slipping fingers.  
Hope everybody is well.
Great news Aussiemeg on the follies.
Good luck to all the other girls with the et tomorrow.
Not feeling at all good today, last night I had bad stabbing pains in stomach area & still keep getting them today plus feel very hot  . So no idea what's going on & never had that with previous 2ww. Back to bed I think


----------



## alessandra

Sorry bunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn bunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn      You'll feel better soon and hopefuly it is good news...

It has the same meaning in portuguese  

Bye


----------



## Annie M

hi girls

Sorry i have not been around for a while but the bfn's have been getting me down and i just didnt have the energy to read all the posts to catch up.  

I dont know how to cope with the thought that this next cycle (i bast again on Thursday this week) will probably also be a bfn and i will then have to move onto IVF.

DH wants to have a break and go away over xmas (he hates the whole xmas thing) but i dont know whether i would enjoy a holiday or not at the moment.  I think i would just be too eager to get home and start tx again.

good luck to every one stabbing and in the 2ww - we will all get there one day.

Lots of love

Annie M


----------



## mizz-gizz

LOl... 

Aless - thank God you're back...

Takes the onus (no slip of finger jokes please..)
I have been filling in from time to time with a few faux pas of my own... i.e. my Pit Rok  "if you wet it enough it will slide right in..." 

Candy 5 eggs - brilliant!

Starr - yes cats are sensitive are'nt they! Glad you're feeling better.

Cindy - how're you hun? Slip on your best winceyettes and take up residence on the sofa.

Luv,
Mizz. xxxx


----------



## Angus

Afternoon my ff

Aless - lovely to have you back hun   I'm quite sure you will liven up the BMH (not that they need much encouragement) 

AnnieM - sorry to hear you are feeling fed up.  I'd take the holiday personally.  Better to start more tx stress free.  Plus I always love a holiday   And if you go away you can have a   for Santa Claus!

God - I really do have a drink problem dont i?  

Aussie - Execellent news about your follies.  Sending lots of   your way

Starr - thats fantasic news!  Lots of luck with the  

Sorry - my teeny brain is overloaded now, I'm trying to type and take a work phone call and just cant concentrate LOL

Big Snogs to everyone I've missed
L xx


----------



## alessandra

Thanks, Angus Have you changed personality as well   What does Angus stand for?? There is cattle in Argentina called Aberdeen Angus. Is your new name linked with some idea of natural reproduction in the Pampas? Or a sacred cow, eternally giving birth?  

Anne, I am exactly like you. Two more IUI this year, including this one (I am already in the 2ww, second day  ) and then IVF next year. I'll take some days off Before IVF. A holidays is always better... And remember the body and mind connection!!! Your mind should be at rest to allow your body reach a balance. And I am sure that your dh will be grateful.  

See you later, I HAVE to work..


----------



## Candy

Aless its so good to have you back !!!   don't go away again xx

PS I just overflowed my last bath b4 ET for 2weeks ,... don't think DH is best pleased with me


----------



## alessandra

Candy you have to nest your eggs now.... Don't stress your self and do a lot of meditation... Today I was in Zara buying a coat and I thought in you and suddenly I was sure that you'll be there this time!!!!     I'll think of you each time I wear the coat...

  A


----------



## keemjay

Candy get back to bed you naughty girl 
kimj


----------



## Candy

Bless you Aless, Yes Sir Kim   xxx

Actually going to jump in that bath now, bet its cold now as well as deep enough to drown me !


----------



## keemjay

Anniem

go for that holiday girl, and while your at it make it a different sort of one, so that you'll have to spend lots of time planning/researching to help take your mind off everything else. i find having having something new to 'plan' is excellent for the mind  And getting away for Xmas is a grand idea also - we did it last year, for 6 weeks, and it was the best thing we ever did, and Xmas round here is never going back to the way it was. i didnt miss it one jot, it was lovely pleasing ourselves and not worrying which family to visit when and whose nose we were going to put out of joint - BLISS!!

kimj x
candy dont drown


----------



## keemjay

knew there was something I was gonna say - as a pick me up and a treat as i've actually earned some money recently, i have booked myself  a session with the personal shopper at Debenhams next week. have done it before and LOVE it!  i really need some new things and I just cant find anything in the shops and when i get like that its time to pay her a visit and get a new look - its a bit like going to Susannah and Trinny 
i'm so excited 

kimj x


----------



## Chrissie

Hi Girl's

Candy-Congratulations on your eggs. Good luck for Et and enjoy your last bath for 2 weeks!!! 

Annie M- Sounds like you are in exactly the same boat as me. I have just been basted for my 02nd iui and got one more left which I will do before Xmas. DH's parents live in Aus so we are over there for Xmas and NY and I think if IUI doesn't work we will be trying IVF in the NY. Sounds like a holiday for the pair of you will do you good!

Aussie Meg-Congrats on your follie growth spurt! Maybe wine is the trick eh?!!

Kim J-Talking about Susannah and Trinny...apparently Trinny concieved through IUI....nice to haer the success stories isn't is?!!

Aless-Looks like we are testing on the same day! Good luck

Hi to everyone else I have missed!

Love C XX


----------



## night nurse

You are a rude lot   I meant slip of the finger as m is next to n on the keyboard I never even thought of that but it made me laugh when i read it


----------



## starr

Kim

You've joined Candy as the GOLDEN ONE!!!!!
When did that happen?

OOH do we need to bow to you too now xxxx   

Ha Ha 
Love Starr xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

I went gold AGES ago but nobody noticed  and I didnt like to boast or make Candy feel like she wasnt special anymore 

you may still bow tho


----------



## keemjay

Aussiemeg - are you ready to watch 'A thing called Love' again tonight? I watched last weeks this morning at 7am  thought it was good, a bit extreme maybe but identified well how a relationship changes with the arrival of a baby. when you said you'd be interested in my views, what did you mean exactly? views on the issues raised or the quality of the programme itself?!!

kimj x


----------



## Candy

Kim talks to much starr thats her problem  

Thanks Chrissie, nice to meet ya .. good luck with your cycle, guess I should go to bed, b4 Kim tells me off


----------



## keemjay

yeah back you go /whip  talking to meself tho, just call me Billy 
theres loads of good telly on tonight to keep you busy, tho wife swap clashes with thing called love - have to video one!

kim x


----------



## Candy

Good idea will set the video, guys I won't be around after tonight for 3 or so days, DH would freak if I got out of bed to go on the PC.... and its all for the greater good, thanks for always being there and sweet dreams peeps C x


----------



## MollyW

Hi all


Just a quickie from me - I have been evicted by the evil   - never even got to test.

So glad to read your good news on the egg front Candy - GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!  Keeping everything crossed...  

I will catch up with you all later. Just off to bawl my eyes out.

Love to all,
Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

awwww Molly       so sorry hun, bawl your eyes out all you like, we're here to catch them

was listening to my keane album earlier and was inspired to get the words down as they are sooo meaningful to us all going thru this but esp for you right now. i think of me and dh when I read them

the song is called Bend and Break

When you, when you forget your name
When old faces all look the same
Meet me in the morning when you wake up
Meet me in the morning then you'll wake up 
If only I don't bend and break
I'll meet you on the other side
I'll meet you in the light
If only I don't suffocate
I'll meet you in the morning when you wake 

Lovesick bitter and hardened heart
Aching waiting for night waiting for life to start
Meet me in the morning when you wake up
Meet me in the morning then you'll wake up 

If only I don't bend and break
I'll meet you on the other side
I'll meet you in the light
If only I don't suffocate
I'll meet you in the morning when you wake 

If only I don't bend and break
I'll meet you on the other side
I'll meet you in the light
If only I don't suffocate
I'll meet you in the morning when you wake 

I'll meet you on the other side
I'll meet you in the light
If only I don't suffocate
I'll meet you in the morning when you wake


kimj x


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Kim - that's lovely. Tears are streaming down my face now. I will look out for the album. 

Better go and give DP the bad news...

x


----------



## em75

Hiya girls

Where are you all? you must all be watching the TV

There is so much to catch up on!!!

MollyW - So sorry  

Kimj - Lovely words brought a   to my eye

AnnieM - good luck for thursday, be  

AussieMeg - Soooo pleased your follies are growing  

Welcome Chrissie   and welcome back Aless

Katy - How's it going? 

Cindy hope you are feeling better  

Hi NN, bun-bun (very funny), mizz-gizz,starr - glad you are better, candy good luck and Angus (i'm testing on 28th)

to anyone else i have forgotten, very sorry



Emma


----------



## AussieMeg

Molly manymany many      for you. I am sooooo sorry.

AnnieM  My humble opinion is to A) get pg this cycle and not be able to drink over the Christmas break (yes I have the same problem Angus) or B) take a break. IVF is really quite intensive and give your body the best chance so you only have to do it once. 

What stage are you up to VIL and Moosey?

Kimj I wish my DH was Gordon Ramsay  . I watched that show and laughed and laughed...DH said it wasn't funny   which made it even funnier!!!!! The kitchen is in but they have given us the wrong cooker so we are limited to microwave meals. I missed A thing called Love tonight as I watched wife swap...DH says I am like the german one . I basically took from last weeks a thing called love what you did as well. Just wanted to see if it made you cry? I thinkI can't watch too many shows with babies in it at the mo. But then again I can't watch x-Factor without crying either! 

Candy... I had and am going to have (if I need IVF again) a general for ec. I can't handle pethadine (Actually I really really really like it  but it stays in my body for days and I ahve the best dreams and then think about going out on the street and trying to score more). Best of luck with ET. 9 is brilliant and 5 embies is great.

Starr are you able to go to Spain the week after next? Make sure you get your appointment for March all sorted now so that you can just relax and   . If you miss treatment just resort to ovulation sticks.

Hey there Purpleal how are things on your side?

Aless..Megan35 is my guardian angel at present. I am actually going to organise a catch up with her when I next go to London...whenever that may be.

Chrissie...where is DH's family from? Are you doing your IVF here or there? It is about £300 pounds a go over there if DH has medicare!!! But you probably won't need it after this month's positive.

NN...how did the quiz go? I asked DH for a romantic night but forgot the quiz was on so it didn't go down well when I asked if I could stay on the PC for an extra half hour. 

Just wanted to let you know that Night Nurse and I really represented the IUI girls well at the quiz. Mostly gold and silver but a few tin medals as well.

Hi there Emma and thanks for you encouragement earlier about not giving up.

Back for a scan at 8.30 tomorrow morning so hopefully they have grown.

Love Megan


----------



## em75

Good morning

Aussiemeg good luck.  Very excited today, just received a letter from our NHS hospital, telling me the funding for my one and only iui with them is all set and that they want to see me MONDAY.  Just as well with Christmas coming up didn't think i could afford another until the New Year 

So i now feel as if i have a back up if i don't get to a BFP next week yippee  

Emma x


----------



## starr

Ahhh Molly so sorry hun xxxxxxxx   

Kim, sorry hun only noticed you were gold yesterday when looking at who's on line. You're gold there too. Lovely song too xxxx   

Em great news about the nhs funding. HOw long have you had to wait??  Hopefully though you won't need it xx

Alless it's great to have your madness back.

Meg we've got an app on dec 1st to go over the details. I'm gonna try and get them to confirm then that I can just call on a certain date of my cycle and start. Mind u we've since thought about using our last iui which we didn't bother with in Jan is no news by then. 

My mum is convinced that our big holiday to Sri Lanka in dec will sort us out. Not sure if the dates will fit but a nice thought!!!

Good Luck Candy xxxxxxx

See Ya 
Love Starr
xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Wow Emma. That is great especially since you probably won't need it after your BFP next week     

Went for my scan and the follicle had only grown 1mm to 14mm and the others were all less than 10mm. So a bit   as I will probably only get one follicle and don't hold out much hope. Back for another scan on Friday and knowing my luck we will baste on my brithday.

Hope everyone else is going well. NN really really good luck with the scan today. Let us know how your scan goes. Here is a follicle dance for you, Claireabelle, Choogal and all the other follie growers.

           

And some baby dust to all the others busy with their cycles.


----------



## Karen-C

Aussiemeg

Just remember one follie is better than none!!!  I am completely fed up yet again today! I am huge and bloated and seriously worried about what is going on in my tum after my last scan with my huge follie!  Pains were so bad last night I had to go to bed with my gel filled teddy bear to ease it!!!!  Been having mad BMS on my fertile days, which has been very difficult due to dh's shift patterns, which means literally grabbing him and forcing him to do it just as he is about to go out the door!!!    Still, not gonna hold out any hope that something will happen naturally.  Thought that might have happened last month and all I ended up with was my monster follie from hell.  

Got nowt to do at work today but sit and focus on my huge belly and the rumblings and twinges coming from within!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Karen-C

And looky ....... I'm a gold member too!!!!!!

      

       

Easy pleased eh?    

K xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Just popped in to say   .

It's now one day until my big fundraising event for work and I'm a bit stressed!  There seems to be a lot to organise and I think of most of it at three o'clock in the morning!  

I've been trying to keep up with all your news but will do much better next week.  

 to Molly, Aussie Meg and anyone else needing them.

DP is on day three of Clomid and we're going for dildo scan on Monday.  I'll keep you posted on any progress.

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Dear Molly - so sorry to hear you had a bfn   Am sending the biggest hugs to you and dh.....  

Lot sof Luv,
Mizz. x


----------



## Choogal

Hi Everyone!

Molly - so sorry about the BFN. This is so hard isn't it? Just remember you are not alone.
Thanks for all the replies about the lap. I think my consultant just re-evaluates all the time and was just thinking out loud. Have decided to say no if he brings it up again. My hsg showed normal tubes, no adhesions no fibroids etc. so I don't see the point. Anyway, having my first stabbing today then a scan on Saturday so -go follies go!!!

I think it is a brilliant idea to see which songs mean something to us, I would be really interested to swap inspiration. I have a couple, hope you don't think I am naff!

Find a Way to My Heart - Phil Collins ('fraid so!!)

Find a way to my heart,
And I will always be with you.
From wherever you are,
I'll be waiting.
I'll keep a place in my heart,
You will see it shining through,
So find a way to my heart,
and I'll be here for you.

Choogal junior -that's a BIG hint to you!!

Love to you all, Choox


----------



## AussieMeg

Kimj and Choogal. Two songs that have made me cry. ...but in a somewhat comforting way


----------



## keemjay

have had atext from the Golden Girl - she is tucked up in bed with 2 embies on board    
forgot to ask if she had any to freeze  try and find that out later......

choogal  - lovely words, i love that song but havent thought of it lately
i also find the words of 'Stop crying your heart out' by Oasis very teary - heard that on the radio on the morning of my 2nd BFN and cried and cried as I sang the words 

laters all

kimj   to ALL OF YOUS


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi V_I_L - we are launching our annual campaign - Eye Test Action Day - next week. So much to do before hand eh? We have been working on the news release, a report, flyers and the web pages etc..etc..for weeks!! What is your campaign raising funds for?

Luv,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## night nurse

Afternoon girls,

Aussiemeg I'm sure I only had 1 follie of the right size last time!

I've just got back from the scan and I have three follies size 13, 11 and 10 so I think I will only get the one again.  I've just stabbed and am to stab again friday morning then back for scan friday afternoon then all follies growing nicely I will be basted on Monday.  Could do with all three growing to the right size this time any ideas  My womb lining is still a bit thin too at 5.5 so will have to wait and see I suppose.

Sorry its a quick me post but need to go to sleep as I am on nights tonight  


Love to everyone

NN xx


----------



## AussieMeg

well done NN. My womb lining is only about 5 mm so you have half a milimetre on me. Also I think it is any follie over 10mm that can mature...so you go girl. I bet I don't get basted until Tuesday which is my birthday...what a present hey...and it also gets the husband out of giving me the obligatory birthday  .

Good Luck with work tonight.

Off to do some more painting of skirting boards


----------



## keemjay

NN- its amazing what a couple of days can make to your follies so who knows what they'll be doing by Friday, i reckon they'll be just right!
Aussiemeg, birthday shag is always a bit of a letdown anyway, get to cook you dinner instead, much tastier 

kimj


----------



## Candy

hi guys, this is hard to type as i am on my phone, just had to check on molly, molly i am so sorry for you, words can't help, nor can they prove how much we all wanted this for you xx  please don't give up, it just wasn't the right time.

kim, easier to type here, than text, but as for me and freezing any, we had two that were suitable to freeze, but i chose not to, on this occasion, it was a hard decision to make and one i am still not 100% comfortable with, after all they were part of me, but i do firmly believe that they will choose me again later in life or in another one if meant to be, love c x

many reasons for my decision.


----------



## keemjay

you need broadband installed in your bedroom, and NOW!

thanx for posting and letting us know, I am sure you have all the right reasons for your decisions and will be at peace with them very soon 

kimj x


----------



## keemjay

OMG I just looked in my profile, my stats show I have spent the equivalent of nearly 3 1/2 days on this iste since the update, which was about 7 weeks ago i think

i need to get out more 

kimj


----------



## Chrissie

Hello Girls

Hope everyone is well on this miserable day! 

I left my book at the Acu after Sunday's basting and had to go and pick it up.  When I arrived, the receptionist didn't even have to ask my name  she knew exactly who I was! 

I also saw my favourite doctor there and she was joking when I expalined I was only coming for my book she said  come in for a scan anyway!!! She really is lovely and treats you like a human being not like some of the others! I have come to the conclusion that I really spend far too much time down there!  

Just a few personal's

Molly-Really sad to hear your news. we are all here for you and you will get your BFP soon! I have been thinking about you today...

Aussie M- DH's parents live in Sydney and have done for about 7 years. Though I have to say IVF is a lot cheaper out there so the idea is tempting. I think if my final IUI doesn't work I'm going to take some time off probably 3 months or so and try some alternative therapies. I'm a bit scared about doing IVF. Not sure why just am! Good luck for your follie growing and have a great bday!

Em75-Good luck for next week you aretesting a few days before me!

Karen C-Hope tum is getting better...

V-in L and Mizz-Good luck with your events over the next few days. 

NN-Good luck for friday. Thsi follie growing is a pain you don't want to grow too many or too few. I had to abandon my first cycle of clomid as I had 6 follies it's so frustrating.... Actually last cycle my follies grew 5mm in 1 day so you never know..

Candy-Congrats on the 2 embies hope they are settling into their new home!!! These decisions are always so difficult and often you have to make them really quickly. I'm sure you've made the right one.

KimJ-This site is addictive and glad to see I am not the only one!!! Don't go!!


----------



## alessandra

MollyW, I am SO sorry!!!   All of us know exactly how you feel... It is easy to say that you are not alone, but you feel SOO alone. My last BFN I was In a boat in Galapagos and everything was suddenly unbearable when AF appeared.   My dh just didn't know what to do and I was so depressed... Eventually, life continues and so do tx!!! You have -like me- many good fertile years ahead, so go for the next one, girl...

To be on line with the lyrics trend, there is one of my favorites, by Lou Reed. It reflects some of those awful moments when you are awake at night, thinking: Am I pg? Will I be pg? Will follies grow? Will I ovulate? Will lining grow? and so on an so forth... (I learnt that expression when taking the profficiency but never heard a british person using it...)   

Hang On To Your Emotions

When your imagination has too much to say
When the chill of the night meets the sweat of the day
And you have trouble understanding what other people have to say
You'd better

hang on to your emotions ...

When a demagogue inside your head has taken charge
And by default what you say or do is criticized
And this litany of failures is recited a thousand times
You'd better

hang on to your emotions ...

Could it be you've never felt like that
That your mind's a cage - inside the cage a cat
That spits and scratches all it can get at
And that's you
And your emotions
Could it be you've never felt like that
Your mind's a cage - inside the cage a rat
Rabidly trying to get it
You

and your emotions
You and your emotions

When your imagination has too much to say
When that facile voice inside your head says give your life away
You might think to ask - how it got that way
What books it has read - that make it that way
And where it got the right - to speak to anyone that way
You'd better

hold on to your emotions
Hold on to your emotions

When a night city's breeze blows across the room
And a 5 am moon and sun start their swoon
You hear your lover's breath
And not a moment too soon
You get to

release all your emotions ...

AUSSIEMEG, YES, follicles do grow.     Mines do marvellous things in days... 
Megan is also my angel!! Please, let me know if you are meeting, I would love to meet you 2. We could be the expats group in ARGC!!! could you believe that I was also basted in my birthday last time An 2 times!! i was so nervous (and turning the DREADED 40)...

NN, same with lining!!! This time, Dr. told me that lining was weak (gr!) and gave me Viagra (it was a Friday), by Sunday I was basted and he told me that lining was much better!!! So, you never know, just hold on to your emotions, like the old Lou.   

CANDY, plisssssss. You need to unplug! I agree with your decision. I wouldn't have them freezed, I think...  

STARR, Is nice to see you too!!


----------



## keemjay

aless - you used 'and so on and so forth' perfectly  , i use it a lot....

more good song words - maybe we suggest to Tony that we have something on the site about all these great songs  

Chrissie - your clinic sounds unbelievably nice 

Molly - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you  

kimj x


----------



## night nurse

Evening Girls

Thnakyou so much for your word of encouragement re my follies, really want iui to work this time because I think I will be off to icsi land if it doesn't  

Molly   for yr BFN. I always wonder how possibly it couldn't work, I mean the egg, the sperm are all in the right place its the right time so what goes wrong?  I guess we never know the answer to that question.  In my case I'm assuming its bad quality eggs because of my age, but I must produce a good one somewhere along the line  

Aless 'and so on and so forth' was in a film and I'm baffled that I cannot  remember the name of it? Viagra? Did it work the same for you as it does for men    Maybe I should ask for it  

Chrissie wow 5mm in one day! Thought they only grew 2mm per day? 

Kim you keep this thread going! Daren't look at my stats  

Aussiemeg what cd are you on? We will be a day apart.

Claireabelle where are you?  Busy planning our trip to see the queen I hope  

Hello to vil, karen-c, anniem, em75, starr, mizz, choogal, candy(keep resting) , angus, linds, moodle, debbies, and anyone else i may have forgot!

 NNxx


----------



## night nurse

OMG kim, just checked my stats I am 1.5 hrs short of being online for 4 DAYS!


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

So much to catch up since Sunday, some of you do need to get out more.

Well DH went and deposited this morning thank god as he was crabbit as hell.  Will not get results till next Weds till he goes back and deposits more sperm.  But will start sniffing on Saturday as sister said.

My friends got me worried last night that he would be so excited that he missed the jar, went all over the carpet and he had to try and scrape it up with bit of fluff and everything.


ALI


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Thank you ALL sooo much for your kind words.  It is a real comfort knowing you're not alone...

I was so down last night I really felt like throwing the towel in, but this morning - hey well another day and I felt a bit more positive.

I rang the clinic and saw the c/s for a CD1 scan and Nicky the lovely nurse already had my drugs ready and waiting when I arrived - so no choice in not doing it again really!

One thing that worried me a bit is that over the last month or so my hair has been coming out in handfuls in the shower and when I brush it.  I asked the c/s if it could be a side-effect of the menopur and he said no, but it was a sign of poor ovarian function and we'd have to keep an eye on it! Oh bugger - something else to worry about... 

Anyway, that's enough of me. 

Firstly Candy - you are so naughty being on here!  Wasn't expecting to hear from you till the w/e. I hope you are getting plenty of rest and looking after your two little ones.  I'm sorry it was all so painful - you poor thing!  Don't forget to eat lots of nice red foods!  I'm not sure about the freezing of embies - to be honest it's not something I've thought about.  But you have obviously given it a lot of thought and made your decision and therefore it is the right one for you at this time. 

Kim and Choogal and Aless     for the lovely song lyrics and the kind thoughts.

NN and AussieMeg - follies are sounding good.     for you. 

Starr, keeping everything crossed for you hun - hopefully your Mum will be right!

Emma - good news for you - but fingers crossed you won't need the free tx.

Hi to Chrissie (your c/s sounds lovely), Cindy and KarenC (hope your tummies are both better soon), Mizz and Angus (thanks ) and good luck to all you housemates.

Hope all went well for Tricia today and good luck to Moodle for tomorrow....  

Sorry if I've missed anyone but DP has just called me for dinner...

Ali    at the fluff!

Love to all.
Molly
x


----------



## Pilchardcat

New home this way ladies............ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16352.new#new


----------



## Laine

new home girls...lots of luck xx


----------



## Laine

Dear Aless,

So very sorry to read your news sweetheart x x

Laine


----------



## alessandra

Dear girls, many thanks for all your words. It means a lot to me to know that you are all there right now. The reason why I don't want to log in so much is that I tend to obsess and when I enter this site I begin with the "why why why" and the whole questioning game drives me nuts. Now, for instance, I wonder if the miscarriage was due to the low levels of progesterone and in that case if I would be able to sustain another one. On the other hand, in the scan today, they found "multiple small fibroids". Oh, no yet AGAIN. I had a laparoscopy in August to get rid of them and they are BACK!! So, what's the point? Sorry about this ranting and crying, but I feel like this is a never ending story and I am 40. 
And Kimj, in a strange way, I still believe that God is wise... Sorry for this confused message and love you, a


----------



## keemjay

Aless   obsess?? you?? surely not  

have IM'd you hunny

kimj x


----------



## fergie

Hello all

Sad to hear it was such a horrible w/e for some. Molly and Aless, very sorry to hear your news, but Aless, I think you're right and God is still wise- sometimes it takes time and hindsight to figure it all out.   

My scan today showed that 2 follies are stuck at about 11mm and one is now about 18mm, so looks like its IUI day soon. 

fergie


----------



## aliso1

Evening girls


Can I just say to Molly and Aless            

I know how you both are feeling as I have been there more times than I would have liked.

Take one day at a time and when you are feeling low have a cry and let all you emotions out and then have a bit of pampering.  And of course we cannot forget our partners at this time either as they try to be strong for us, but they need a cuddle as well.

Take care both of you


Ali


----------



## aliso1

Well,


Had a horrible day at work really stressful could have murdered a glass of red wine but I have been strong.

God I wish it was the 9/12/04.  This 2ww is really getting to me.  Had my HSG jab a week ago and my boobs are really hurting could it still be in my system?


Well it took 6 hours to put up the Xmas decorations on Saturday, but now seriously blinking and flashing away yeh!!!!!!!


We both love Xmas, you would not have guessed would you but already my mind is racing to next year when we will probably have given up tx if nothing works and I wonder if we will be still as mad for Xmas when there would be no chance for a family.

I am such and optimstical person am I not.


Ali


----------



## em75

Hi everyone

Again Aless so so sorry hun  .

I have had a crap day, i went to appt for scan today to be told i have another cyst on r ovary so tx is postponed for another month, except it will be xmas & new year so have been told to come back in 2 months.  i am gutted   and i know in the grand scheme of things this is no big deal but i had really set my heart on going again this month.  DP has been fantastic, which is a surprise because he is not usually tuned into things emotional  . Please excuse my rant.
Love to you all
Emma


----------



## Billie

Aless so very sorry for you and DH.  Take all the time you need but remember we will support you as much as we can.  Much love Billie x


----------



## AussieMeg

Aless I am sooooo sorry for you. I (as we all are) there for you. Also give my love to your DH as the men find it very difficult to deal with and even more so when it is missed. Wish I could do more.

Love
Megan


----------



## em75

Ali

I have just had a red wine just for you  

Stay   for the 9/12

6 hours   OMG

Emma


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't done any personals of late. I need to go back to the old thread. Will try to tonight but have been thrown out of the computer room because of the decorators. Will post a list after this message.

Emma I am so sorry about your cancelled treatment...maybe it is all a sign to make sure you are in top baby making health for after christmas. When I realised that I wouldn't be able to cycle until Jan/feb I started taking the marilyn glenville vits etc so I felt I was doing something.

Ali I am hoping your sore boobs are a good sign after the terrible molly and aless news.

Cherub75. It looks to me like the dose was low. It is all a learning experience with the menopur so next time they will probably put you on a higher dose. I know this doesn't really help the way you feel now. There is nothing you could have done to make a difference really but maybe have a look at diet etc.

Le I took the remains of my needles so 37.5iui in the last few days to speed up my follies. Wishing you much follie growth

Molly hope you are ok

Hi To Kimj, Mizz, VIL&Moosey, Karen and everyone else I have forgotten

Purpleal and Karen-C where in Aus are you off to. Purpleal anwhere else other than Sydney. Where are you staying?

Love to all
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

*Our babies, basting, waiting and wanting list...aka the positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*
Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 28.05.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  

  And our newest November bubs  

Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Claireabelle 13.11.04 3rd Time Lucky  
Rachael md 19.11.04 1st Time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Ciara 29.11.04
Lilly2K3 06.12.04
Aliso 09.12.04
ViL and moosey 10.12.04

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Chrissie
Gwendolyn
Biddy
Actiongirl
Moosey & VIL
Abby Carter
Liz H
Le
Mrs G
AlmaMay
Karen C
Fergie
Gwen
Sicknote

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Kimj - Going February 
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Linds - Basting in December
Madcath - Deciding what to do next
Emma - forced to have a month off but back in December 
Aless
MollyW
Mizz-Gizz
BunBun - Looking to the future 
Maplelodgeannie - Awaiting the doctors.
Rachelj - waiting for AF
G- deciding what to do next
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while 
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Eileenh - Going again in November
Nikita - Going again Dec/Jan
JB - Nov/Dec
Herbaltea
Struthie - Starting in the New Year
Aussiemeg - Hanging around before going to IVF in the new year
KimE - awaiting the new year
Snickers---having one more go in the new year
Musicali--starting in New Year
Choogal 
Skelly 
Cherub75

  Special thoughts to Molly and Aless  

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

First of all I wanted to say how very sorry I am for Aless and Molly.  Life has been very cruel to both of you - it's so unfair that you're having to go through this.  Take all the time you need to be angry and sad and scared and remember that we're all here for you, anytime.

Abby - I'm also very sorry to hear about your mum.  It sounds from what other people have said that you were close to her and the loss must be very hard to bear.  Take your time.  You can't grieve quickly so work your way through it at your own pace in whatever way you need.

Mizz - good luck with the natural cycle and the IVF.  How's it all going (not the shagathon obviously - I don't want to know how that went!)

Claireabelle - I'm delighted that proper congratulations are in order.  How are you feeling with the kidney thing?

Hello to Kimj, AlmaMay, Purpleal, Aliso1, Looby Lou, Elly, Lilly 2K3, Le (how are the follies?), Karen C, Em75, Fergie, Angus, Mrs G, Liz H, Sicknote, KimE, and Cherub75 and anyone I've missed.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS - Where is Nightnurse?


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

How are we all today? Good i hope 


Not many of us on 2ww at the moment! four including me according to the list. I am finding it hard to keep away from pee sticks just now  i know it is to early but feeling more  like all of the time)

Anyway what are you all up to at the moment?

lilly2k3


----------



## Juli

Hey everyone
So sorri to Molly and Aless hopefuly time will make things easier for you.

Just saw Aussiem's long list... phew ...what a lot of people.. i've moved on in the list, we will go for transfer on monday and hopefully will test on 21st December, all going well. Looking forward to the 2ww! (not)
Luv Ju
Hope everyone is well


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

A memememe post. I have not been coping emotionally very well of late and now with Colin in Australia I find I am full of hate when I talk to him. I don't want to go to the shopping mall becasue I can't stand christmas and honestly am finding it hard to think of a reason to go downstairs as I can cope in my bedroom and the bathroom (with the exception of going down to wathc TV for celebrity get me out of here). I have never had depression and don't really know anyone who has and so am not sure if I have it. I made an appointment to speak to a counsellor at Relate on Thursdaymorning as I really think my marriage is over but don't want to give up on it as I really want a baby. I blame DH for my miscarriage and can't stand even thinking about his 2 children. I can burst into tears anytime unnounced and feel reallyalone. **** I sound pathetic.

Well written now and since this is about the 8th time I ahve typed something like this I am going to send it this time.

Megan


----------



## Le

ohh Megan, i don't know what to say. you sound so upset.
When will Colin be home? Do you think it could just be your hormones making you feel crap. that sounds very lame, and i'm glad you are see someone to talk it over with. We are all here for you when you want a chat, god knows you have done enough for me.

IM me if you want a chat

Lou


----------



## Ajax

Dear Aussiemeg
I am so sorry that you are feeling this way.  Obviously i have not been around on here for too long and cant really judge your position very well but my heart goes out to you.  You have every right to feel emotional over the m/c and i imagine being apart from Colin makes you feel almost resentful that he can go off and live life whilst you are lfet alone feeling like crap.  Men (in my experience) take things at face value and then move on where as girlies analyse more which brings up many other problems along the way.  It sounds like you are very down and slightly depressed but at least you are trying to take action by seeing the counsellor.  Please try and talk to your DH and see how he is feeling - just keep communicating as best you can.
Lots of love and best wishes to you.

Aless and Molly - Am also thinking of you both....i am so sorry. x


----------



## Karen-C

Meg

Thinking about you mate and am here for you if you want to rant on and have a right good old moan!!!  SOmetime I look and Scott and really hate him for not feeling the way I do about things, sometimes I think he doesn;t really care and is actually not that interested in having a baby with me!  I know he really does and I blame it on the fact that he is a bit younger than me and, well to be honest, has led (shall we say) a more sheltered life than me!!!!  I am horrible and tell him that I will just go out and have an affair and see if I can get pregnant with someone else's sperm!!! he he  How cruel is that?  

Perhaps, as Mrs G says, it;s just the hormones taking over and things will settle down for you. I hope all goes well and the counselling helps and you feel a bit better about yourself and Colin.

Sending you a big hug anyway and hope you feel better soon!

I am having my scan tomorrow so wish me luck that there are enough follies there for me to have my baste on Friday!

Lots of love to everyone but special cuddles for Meg!

Take care

Karen xxx


----------



## *looby*

Megan,

Just wanted to send Huge   to you,

Is colin home before Christmas ??

Looby xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Aussiemeg- I hope you are feeling better soon. Relate are great and it will no doubt help with what you are going through. Don't beat yourself up about feeling bad, it is only natural. The main thing is that in the end we sort out what our feelings really are and don't loose things just because we are feeling bad about other things. Hope ppl at relate can help you do this. In the mean time


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi Aussie meg - so sorry to hear you are feeling so low. I remember how you were feeling when Colin said he was going off to aussie. I think when he gets back you need to sit down with him and tell him how you're feeling - he should be putting you first.

I realise it must be hard for all concerned - for him having his kids in another country, for them having their parents being apart and one of them in another country -and for you taking on a guy with so much baggage. It must be a huge strain on all of you, and so there's bound to be resentment.

Take a step back a look again - don't give up on your marriage just yet - Counselling is great idea - but you need him to go with you too when he's back. How about next time he calls you tell him you love and miss him, and that's why you're being hateful and snappy with him...because you need him to come home and share the whole fertility experience with you!

Stress will surely have contributed to your m/c - you have to eliminate it altogether, and just try to let those bad feelings go, or you will just end up tormenting yourself.

Ooops sorry...I've turned in to Marjorie Proops haven't I? But just take good care of yourself till he gets back - go to the beauty parlor and treat yourself to some nice things. The time will pass quickly and he will be home soon.

Bigs hugs and kisses to you - and you know we're all here for you whenever you need us okay?

Love and hugs,

Mizz. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Megan,

I'm glad after typing for the 8th time you finally did hit the post button. Everybody is so positive here (which I like very much) but I was starting to feel like I was the only one having similar thoughts as you are and I was beginning to wonder where everybody found such understanding and wonderful partners.  IF is such a hard thing to struggle with and let's face it so I appreciate your sharing such difficult feelings.  

First, I'm sorry you feel do down and DH is unhelpfully half way around the world.  I was so angry that DH is hardly ever home (even when he IS in London) I actually had a fight with him in my head   while I was in the bath on Sunday night.  I had to remind myself that i'm injecting hormones and that might have something to do with it. 

Keep looking after yourself.  


AlmaMay
p.s. Karen, I'm basting on Thurs & Fri too.  Good luck


----------



## em75

Meg hun

 glad you posted. We are all here for you hun as you have been with all of us.

Love Emma


----------



## keemjay

awww meg - sorry you are having a rough time. i think mizz (our new resident therapist) has hit it spot on with all her advice - and i especially echo her advice to pamper yourself a bit, you deserve it. I think you are doing very well so far coping without dh, i go bonkers after one night without my dh, i just cant function without him. its so important to be together thru all this IF stuff, we need our partners to just be there as something constant in our lives when our emotions are throwing us all over the place. i really feel for you being alone at the moment. i think the counselling is a very good idea - you might find that if you can be angry at dh to the counsellor then you will be able to be nicer to him on the phone. counselling is great for being able to throw it all out on the table and make sense of it all - i really hope you find it useful, tho you might need a few sessions to really start getting somewhere with it......

giant   and   

kimj x


----------



## BOBBLE

MEGAN,

I feel exactly the same at the moment. I have been wondering if I am suffering from depression.
I feel like you I could just hide in doors on my own. I avoid the telephone constantly from my family and friends. I am getting very bitter and angry.
I think it is because at the moment I am in the waiting game in between TX. My hospital has stalled TX because of contracts etc...
I am dreading Xmas and am so sick of the pregnant girl who sits next to me at week I have started to really detest her then I feel guilty.....
every where i look women are pregnant...
I am really glad you are going for counseling and hope you get a good one.
We have to carry on ,we have to have hope other wise we have nothing...
You are in a very different position to me as your DX has kids already and that must be so upsetting for you...
just get Xmas over with and think of the new year..
Positive thoughts to us both.


Bobble xxxxx


----------



## Ajax

Hi gals....
Just wanted to let you know that i finally got my two little lines on the LH kit so think i will be getting basted either today (Oh PLEASE!!) or tomorrow. 
This is where it really gets interesting.........

Love to all
Amandax
Meg....hope you are feeling a bit brighter today x


----------



## aliso1

Meg

I hope the sun is shining a little brighter for you today and the girls before me have all given great advice.

What we go through every day not having a child in our lives is stressful enough apart from us all going through the treatment.  With Colin being away at this time and not long after your m/c of course you will be feeling down.  But going to the counsellor will be good for you as I was referred to our homopathic clinic in Glasgow and that was like going to a counsellor as I poured my heart out and cryed.  How I was carrying all the guilt of not being able to carry a baby, of not giving my mother a muched longed for other grandchild, plus much more. And what Bobble experiences of not answering the telephone is perfectly natural because I have been through and still go through this act.

You shut your self away as you do want to get hurt but please do not give up on your marriage and please talk to relate and Colin.  When is he back?

Much Love

Ali


----------



## aliso1

Just say it is the 1st of Dec so I hope this will be a happy month for us all.

1st window of Advent Calender, so I am going to have a chocolate now. 

XMAS KISSES


ALI


----------



## Chrissie

Meg

So sorry to hear how you are feeling....you have always been so supportive to everyone that I hope we can all be supportive to you at this time. 

This whole infertility thing is going to put pressure on any couple, this coupled with DH having children previously and those children living halfway round the world is a situtation that anyone would find extremely difficult. I think what I am trying to say is that if you didn't feel the strain from this you wouldn't be normal. 

It's good that you are taking a step to resolve things using Relate and when Colin comes back I would take him down there-it will show him that you mean business and hopefully he can hear you're side of things in a neutral environment. 

Hope you are feeling a little bit better today and that we have all offered some help.

Love Chrissiexx


----------



## keemjay

morning all

Ist Dec and i havent got an advent calendar   might have to buy one at sainsburys later - do you think they'll be reduced  later on I'm gonna have to get my   into gear and shoot a pic for my xmas card. I usually do something invloving a vw camper (real or model - i have both  ) but am stuck for inspiration this year. dh says my first idea was inappropriate so its back to the drawing board. any ideas 

meg - sending you a special   and hoping that you feel a little better today.

special    to aless too, I know the pain isnt over for you by a long shot hunny but I am still thinking of you.

happy basting mrs G  


laters all

kimjx


----------



## Chrissie

Hi KimJ

Realised I hadn't answered your question on Zero 7! They were brilliant and would recommend them live when they next tour. The only problem was we had a load of roadies (I think) behind us who chatted the whole way through. Bit annoyed about that did attempt a few dirty looks but didn't have any effect. They were too many to argue with really! 

One of the vocalists has her own album out just off to find it on the internet for DH's pressie.....


----------



## mizz-gizz

Morning all - hope all are well on the first day of xmas. 

KimJ - don't have a 'human' advent calendar - but true to form I bought a pet one for the cat...LOL

Meg and Bobble - hope you're both feeling a bit better today - lots of pampering for both of you I think...take care of yourselves okay?  

Aless - have pm'd you - hope you're finding it a bit easier with each day. 

Laine, Tony & co...got any Xmas smilies to cheer us up?

Luv,
Mizz. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

mizz - i did read somwhere a while ago that tony did have some xmas smilies up his sleeve...

well i did get a half price advent calendar - hurrah and yum yum (i made an executive decision that i'll do odd days and dh can do evens!) - it made up for the grump i was in after finding i couldnt get half the things i went for   I'm so cross that the free-from range always has huge gaps on the shelves whereas the rest of the store is stocked from floor to ceiling. first i couldnt get my spaghetti, then it was the bread which i am desperate for and then I really lost the plot when the gluten-free croissants werent there (could this be to do with AF arriving last night    hmmm think so) I never believe in getting cross and not doing anything about it so i mowed down a poor assistant and had a good old moan. she suggested i put it in wrirting so i am now about to write to the store manager - he will regret the day his store fell short of my needs whilst i had a raging AF head on!!!

laters

kimj x


----------



## moosey

Hello

A message to AussieMeg:  Sorry to hear you were/are feeling so down yesterday.  It is a good idea to go and chat about your feelings with a counsellor and try and get a clear idea of what direction you want to be heading in, in terms of your life.  Actually considering counselling is a big thing to do and sometimes as you are admitting to yourself that things are not quite right in you life and you want to do something about it.  I know way too many people who run away from their problems or issues and bottle them up - that will no doubt eventually explode in all the wrong ways.  I am seeing a therapist and it has really helped to find out why I am trying to have a baby and who I am doing it for.  I realised that I am doing it for me and that I really wanted it, even though I was scared of telling my mum (traditional Indian mother) and my family.  

I think that if you consider couple counselling it can only happen if both parties agree.  There is no point dragging your DH kicking and screaming or even doing it to make you happy - they have to really want something out of it or you will just be wasting your money.  Keep your own counselling if you feel comfortable with the counsellor as it is a space to talk about YOUR feelings and YOUR thoughts.  

I am sure you will soon work out what you want whether is with your DH or not.  You have already taken a brave step of dealing with your issues head on by telling us, seeing a counsellor and acknowledging all is not rosey for you at the moment.  Big respect to you.

Take it easy

Moose x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Sound advice moosey  

LOL at KimJ collaring the shop assisant -"hell hath no fury like a hormonal woman without her croissants!" 

Mizz. xxxx


----------



## Juli

Congrats Mrs G hope you give them a good talking to!! Beware i am with the pee stick and will be keeping my eye on you....

Aless hope you are better today hun know things are tough at the moment but hang in there.
Aussie m hope you are starting to sort some things out i think we all get to a point in our tx when we hit a wall and the depression and pain kicks in. I think we don't all realise how stressed our bodies can get until the last minute - whjen you feel like you're about to snap.
Have a bit of a chill out and try and pamper yourself, sometimes the men don't appreciate what we all go through with this tx malarkey but they also have a good mechanism of switching off to it all to help them cope. I know you'll pull through this (when you're at the bottom- the only way is up!)
Bobble - hope you're felling a little more cheery today (i  find it helps when you wake up in the morning to have one goal - only one and if you achieve that then you're one step nearer to feeling better.Mine is usually walking the dogs)Give yourself some tlc..
Kimj - sounds like you should be wearing a badge warning everyone that you're coming... (poor old peeps in Sainsbury's!!) hope you have better luck in your next shop.
As for me - well as some of you may know i hit my wall on monday and spent yesterday feeling like i had yuppy flu, but am feeling a bit more positive today after having a new hairdo for christmas.

Hello to everyone else hope you're all well and not sneaking open your advent doors early!!!
Luv Sickiesicknote.
p.s. i have my first scan tomorrow day10 but i had a bit of bleeding last night -  i've never had this before but this is my first tx since my laparoscopy(two weeks ago), do you think that may be something to do with the bleeding?(am dreading going tomorrow and there being no follies.)


----------



## Le

Hi there girls

I am back from my scan, seems like not much happened. On my left ovaryall the follicles have stalled and the nurse (different from my usual one) said that they probably won't get any further now, only growm 0.1mm since monday. Right ovary however seem a bit batter and things are happening there now. So it seems that taking the extra injection did nothing!! Well slightly more positive anyway as she said she would keep me on the drugs and hopefully the old right follies will grow at the same rate as they have been doing and i should be ready for basting by the time DH get back from USA, fingers crossed. Feeling better about now anyway. Now i've got to do a go-slow dance for my follies!!!

Aussie Meg, are you feeling any better? Please let us know that you are ok. 

Kimj,   at you chasing down people in the supermarket!!


Sicknote, i had a lap and dye done at the end of august and they said they would n't let me start any treatment until i had 2 normal cycles and everything had settled down. I had my first AF after the L and D about 2 weeks after so  maybe it could be to do with the L and D and you getting back to normal but some of the other girls might be able to help a bit more.

Mrs G, hope you got basted today 


Bobble, hope you are feeling ok too  

happy december everyone

Love
Lou


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Le, one my first two IUI's I had next to know activity on one side and on IVF, I only had about two follies on one side .... I am not sure if they alternate each month naturally or what to be honest, but hopefully your follies will grow at the rate you want and its first time lucky for you, who did you see ? I mainly had Fiona and sometimes Danielle, what time was your scan as we were there at 10am today ?

Sicknote, I can't comment on your questions, but would like to wish you luck tommorow

Aussiemeg, not much I acn add to the other girls advise, but offer some support xxxx

Kim, you get stuck in on that letter, you never know it might just do the trick or get you some freebies !

Good luck Mrs G

Booble, I hope you take your own advise and start to focus on 2005, I have a good feeling about that year xx

Love to Chrissie, Mizz, Moosey, VIL, Aliso1, Em75, AlmaMay, Gwen, Lilly2k, Karen and all those that haven't posted for our while so your names are no longer visable below when I post to jog my crappy memory x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi Girls

Just a quick one to say thank you for all your kind messages. They were probably the only thing that has got me through today making me feel like I am not alone, I am not going mad and I am doing the right thing about going to see a counsellor. Spent the morning yelling at Colin and then took solace in all your kind words. Special thankyou to those advice givers ( you know who you are.) you really made a difference.

Off to the counsellor tomorrow and out to dinner tonight. Time for a wine and vodka I think.

Love and much thanks everyone
Megan


----------



## keemjay

Candy - freebies never entered my mind  

meg - course your not going mad sweetie, you are doing the right thing to make sure you DONT go mad! I would have gone mad years ago had i not asked for help and got the most wonderful counsellor (who has now left  ) dont have too much wine and vodka (were you going to mix them together?  ) or you'll feel like crap in the morning and wont have a straight head....

kim x


----------



## Le

Hi Candy

thanks for your reply.
I was there at 8.30 this morning and will be there the same time again on friday. I usually see Danielle (who is far to pregnant to be a fertility nurse!!! only joking, i'm glad someone can do it naturally) but today i had Fiona. Both have been really nice actually but i prefer Fiona now but that is only cos she gave me a result which i liked!!

How are you getting on Candy? Please let me know
love to you all

Lou


----------



## Candy

Aussie, Kim is right you are doing the right thing, I hope you can enjoy tonight despite how you feel x

Le, I liked Fiona and I have this thing about Fertility nurses not being alowed to be pregnant unles via TX  she had hidden it well but not so well recently.

I am great thanks for asking, the reason I asked about the time was there was a lady opposite me today, who I dunno I just thought I knew from somewhere, maybe a virtual buddy lol


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Sorry this is the first chance I've had to log on since moving at the w/e.

Thanks to all who posted for me. It really means so much that you are thinking of me and I am overwhelmed by the support. I am okay. Still bleeding heavily so pretty wiped out, but not too much pain.

I am so very sad to read your news Aless. It is devastating both for you & DH. Take care of yourself hun, I am thinking of you. 

Also sorry to AussieMeg & Bobble & AlmaMay & KarenC and Kim & anyone else feeling crap at the moment.

What a sh***y time we are all having at the moment.  

Thank God we have each other to help us through...

Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## starr

Hello to all

Wanted to post to send my love to Alless and Molly. I don't really know what to say other than to send my love and hugs and hope that you can get through this in 1 piece xxxxxx

Meg, i completely understand what you are going through. Last year in the middle of our run of treatment i felt the same. I was angry at everyone especially Pete and was drowning in a black hole. The guys on this site were fantastic and pulled me back. Pete and i did go to counselling (only once though) and it did help, esp to get us talking again. What was it kim said about the road.....We're all on this motorway of infertility and along the way you take the wrong turning, breakdown in a lay by or take a diversion but in the end you get back on the road and carry on.
Sorry didn't mean to ramble xxxx

Well it looks like i'll be an iui girl again. We're planning to go for ivf in March/April but the doc today reckons we should fit in another couple of iui's in the new year as our chances are much better now the fibriod has gone. So i'll be back!!!

We're off to sri lanka on monday and not back till dec 21st so i'll have to catch up then.

Big hugs to Kimj, Mizz, VILand Moosey, Karenc and the rest og the old crew.

Lots of love
Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay

YAY starr, will be lovely to have you back    we can be cycle buddies  as we are planning feb and march, tho it might be the end of Jan as AF seems to have shifted up a day or two...

have a fab time in sri lanka - think of us all freezing our (.) (.) off whilst you sunbathe  

kimj x


----------



## keemjay

Think we have birthjday girls in da house tomorrow

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY to LOOBY LOU and MAPLELODGEANNIE   

unless i'm doing an Aussiemeg and have got it all wrong 

kimj x


----------



## em75

Evening Ladies

Meg - Glad you posted today, was worried about you   enjoy dinner tonight and good luck seeing the counsellor tomorrow.

Kimj - Scary woman   in sainsbury's, good for you  

Lou - hope all the timings work out for you hun

WB Starr, am very jealous you lucky thing.  Have a great time and good luck with the IUI when you get back

Hi Molly and Aless   thinking of you

Hello to everyone else   happy 1st Dec

Love Emma


----------



## aliso1

Meg

I popped in quickly to see how your are, have a lovely time tonight and I hope you had a glass of red for me.

If it is not too painful please let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Hugs and kisses to you all.

Ali


----------



## mizz-gizz

Welcome back Starr - we missed you! 

Meg - glad you're feeling better girl...  Bobble - how're doing? 

Oh well - C U tomorrow ladies of to prepare for a night of  

Lots of luv,
Mizz. xxxxxxx


----------



## em75

i take my hat of to you Mizz 

I am content with a couple of goes around ov , what with your marathon weekend your dp is a very lucky man, (just hope he doesn't bragg, just managed to convince dp that 3/4 times a month is average) 

Love Emma


----------



## Karen-C

Mornin girlies

Meg, glad to see you back on here mate, we are all here for you and are here whenever you need us, just remember that!  God I dunno where I'd be without you lot!!   

No sign of Mizz yet  ha ha.  She must be worn out by now! 

Well, looking forward to basing day tomorrow tho thought I would get a little practice of my own in last night!   Picked the wrong night tho as hubby came home in a stinking mood after having a very stressful day and I'm afraid bonking was the last thing on his agenda.  Needless to say I got very upset  and cried my eyes out (you know how it is) but managed to be persuasive and talked him round  he he he.  Shattered this morning tho as I had to do my hcg at midnight.

FEeling better today tho, not so bloated and sore.  Thank goodness cos I have fat class tonight and I hope I have lost some weight again this week!

Hope you ladies are all well this morning!  WEather nasty in Glasgow today, really foggy and miserable. Car was frozen this morning too!

Love to all

Karen xxx


----------



## mizz-gizz

Morning girls,

Big up to Karen-C for talking dh round.. thankfully never have that problem. DH is basically up for it most days... 

Em - am with you though - sadly it has become a bit of a chore now - no romance involved whatsoever these days... 

Hope all have good days!

Laters,
Mizz. xxxxxxx


----------



## Karen-C

Girls

I still have babytrail so if anyone out there wants it then please let me know or can the book's owner let me know and I can mail it back!

For anyone who hasn't read it it is a really good book!!! 

Fed up at work, no-one to chat to today.  

Fog clearing a bit now but bl**dy cold here today!  Great tho cos it means that the ice rink that's set up for Chrismas is not under water (like it usually is)!!! he he

Where is everyone .... I is lonely!

K xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

hi every1

how are you all?

karen-c good luck for fat class hope bedroom athletics count as exercise!


----------



## Angus

Afternoon my little basters

Aless & Molly - yonks after everyone else I know but I'm so sorry  

 to fergie!

Aliso1 & lilly2k3 - hope your 2ww is flying by and you get that    

em75 - sorry to hear about your cyst.  Hope it goes quickly  

VIL & Moosey - where are you up? Sorry I've lost track  

Aussiemeg - Hope your session with the counsellor has gone/is going well.  Dont be too hard on yourself.  

Sicknote - Hope your basting goes ahead Monday  

Mrs G - Are you on your 2ww yet?  If so good luck  

Bobble - hope you are feeling happier today.  Take care of yourself  

KimJ - Terrified anyone in the supermarket today?  I bet they'll start looking the doors when they see you approach.  

Le - Fingers crossed your dh is back from USA in time  

 to starr - good to have you back   if only for a short while

Mizz - hows the   going?  Lucky you with the Martini man  

Karen - Hope WW goes well tonight xx

Right - sorry for anyone I've missed but I must do some work today  

Big snogs
L xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone

Aussiemeg and Bobble - I'm really sorry to hear you're having a tough time at the moment.  Meg - I think you're doing the right thing by seeing a counsellor.  It's really scary to voice your deepest darkest fears because I think we all get scared that saying something makes it true but by talking about it you are doing everything you can to explore and understand your feelings which is really important.  It must be very hard with DH in Oz and you here on your own.  Bobble - how are you feeling now?

Lilly2K3 - Moosey and I are fellow 2wwers but neither of us thinks there's much going on in Moosey's nether regions this month!  Great isn't it - we're writing off this cycle half way through the 2ww!!!!  I know that lots of people don't know they're preg but I somehow think we would know in some spooky sixth sense way... if only it were that easy!

Starr - I'm really glad you're back - I missed my Homerton buddy!

Angus - thanks for asking about me and Mossey - we are two week waiting.  Are you still thinking over your options?  How's it all going for you?

Karen C, Almamay and Mrs G - good luck with the basting.

Kim - how are you doing?

Hello to Mizz, Candy and everyone else and very special hugs to Aless and Molly.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Just wanted to say I hope you all have a good week-end!  Won't be at work tomorrow as I am gonna take the full day off!  Have to hand dh's sample in to hossie anyway at 9am and then back at 12 for basting!  Then gonna chill for the rest of the afternoon!!!

Possie vibes to everyone   whatever stage you are at with your tx and big big hugs to all of you who are down in the dumps!  Big cuddles all round!

Take care and lotsa love

Will catch up on Monday!

Karen xxx


----------



## Ajax

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your wishes.

The deed was done yesterday afternoon but unfortunatly not quite as straight forward as i had prepared for.  Ended up taking far longer that normal as the doc couldnt get the catheter inserted easily but finally (after much proding from him with various impliments(!!!) and many winces from the nurse which really doesnt fill you with confidence) managed it.
Now however, i feel so weepy as all the proding has left me with a slight bleed and i was only allowed to lie down for 5 minutes afterwards so i now have it in my head that it was just a waste of time and that its all ruined now anyway.
On a lighter note.....no-one had mentioned that DH's swimmers would be turned into a lovely pink solution.....if only it could always look like that!!!!
Hope everyone else is ok and doing well.
Is anyone else on the 2 WW with me or am i all alone at the moment?!
Lots of love
Amandax


----------



## Karen-C

Amanda

Fear not as I will be with you as of tomorrow and we can suffer the hellish 2ww together! he he

Fingers crossed it's a good-un for you!

I have it all to look forward to tomorrow at 12:00!  CAN'T WAIT!!! 

Ta ra for now

Love

Karen xxxx


----------



## Ajax

Lots of luck to you Karen.

Im sure everything will run smoothly for you.

Thank you for joining me in the 2 WW.

Luv
Amandax


----------



## Juli

Hello everyone - have picked myself up today and went shopping!! 
Decided i need a new outfit and nice new boots in case scan didn't go well tonight.
Luck must be on my side (a1 was shut and i took a detour to be on time for my appointment and didn't get lost - a miracle) arrived at appointment on time (dh was already there after spending the afternoon noshing at Brocket Hall (for those who don't know it's a golf course and v.v. expensive posh restaurant which used to be owned by lord brocket (off of i'm a celebrity)).
So anyway we had our scan (day 10) and we have 2 follies on the left and 2 on the right dr thinks that we have at least 2 good ones (the others are a bit teensie) but he's pleased with my response to the clomid and is hopeful that i can go for basting on monday (will have to go alone - on the scary underground)
we've got another scan on Sat afternoon to see what's happening but dr is v hopeful (have promised him a wicked christmas pressie if we get a +tive )(also need a +tive soon as dh wants me to go on a rollercoaster with him in vegas at new year and it'll be a great excuse not to)
Hope you are all well am keeping my fingers crossed for the 2ww ers
Luv Ju


----------



## rachael md

just popped in to say hello and hope you are all doing well.  I'm really sorry to hear about Aless and Molly, and really thinking of you at the moment.

good luck to the 2ww and fingers crossed for you all.

Love

Rachael md (7 week scan next Friday so will let you know more after that)


----------



## AlmaMay

Amanda - I had the same thing today!  This is my 7th basting and it's either one way or the other, very hard or very easy.  I'm hoping I get an easy ride tomorrow.  Came home and took a long rest, just going to have some chicken soup and maybe an early night.  

Karen - How did it go for you today? Hoping it was easy!

Hi to everybody else  

AlmaMay


----------



## AussieMeg

Well here I am back.Still a little on the verge of crying at everything but feeling a lot stronger in myself. The counsellor was excellent but there is a 6 week wait to get an appointment with Colin so will see how we go as we are planning to go back to Aus for 2 months in the end of January.

Again thankyou soooo much for your kind words. They really helped.

Now a very best of luck and wished to KarenC for basting today. Thanks for your wished over the last few days. They are right back at you now.

Welcome to the 2 ww almaMay, Mrs G. Thanks for thinking of me over the last few days. I will send positive thoughts back your way now.

Rachael md Lovely to hear that you pg is going along fine. 

Sicknote..I love the idea of preparation shopping in case things don't go well. I would be needing that excuse most days.

Booble. How are you going? Please let me know.

Gwen good luck for your scan on Monday.

VIL and Moosey. Thank you both so much for your messages..they really gave me strength. Now don't be writing off this cycle. You can't really know until the fat lady sings and since I am fat with brown hair and Hazel eyes I do think that this little bub will materialise and come out singing preferably with a better voice than mine.

Hi to Mizz, Kimj, Claireabelle,Starr, Ali and Molly thanks for getting me through the last few days. Also thanks to Emma, Chrissie, Sicknote, Le, Angus, Lilly, gwen, Louby lou and Candy for thinking, writing to me and caring about me

To dear Aless and Molly hope the weekend will be ok for you. love and hugs to both you and your hubbies.

Again this we message has made me smile typing it can catching up on all your news. 

Big Kisses (with tongue!)
Megan


----------



## fergie

hello all

Haven't posted in a few days- kind of busy with work and on rollercoaster of scans waiting for IUI day. As its our first go at this, it all seems weird really.

Meg, glad you're back. Chin up. Don't go making any rash decisions til you've worked it all through. 2 months in Oz might be a good chance to get away and take some time out?  I find getting away from your day to day routine, even if its going on a business trip, can be helpful- 'a change is a good as a rest' has some truth to it for me. 

Molly and Aless- how are things?

So, as of yesterday I've joined the 2WW gang.   If  I've got this right, Karen, Angus, Mrs G, Almamay, Aliso1 and Lilly2k3, Moosey & VIL are also 2WWers? I ended up with 2 decent follies on one ovary and I got a shot on Wednesday to make them release (boy is that a sore patch on my butt   ), then the IUI yesterday. I think I must be lucky, as it didn't feel like much more than a smear test. But it all feels so weird and detached from reality. 

Hope you all have a relaxing w/e. 

Fergie


----------



## moosey

Hello everyone

Its nearly the weekend!!  VIL has jetted off to Spain this morining for a long weekend.    Am going to have a chilled out weekend, just veging in front of the fire and TV, looking at my belly to see if it has got bigger!  I have felt absolutely no symptoms at all since my insemination - unless wind is a possible one because that has increased no end  

Glad the counselling went well Meg.  thanks to all who have sent good wishes.  Will be testing on tuesday so fingers crossed  

I have got sadly addicted to I'm a Celebrity.... I can't help it!  Who do you think will win?  

Have a good weekend and I will be back on Tuesday.  Will let you all know how the test goes

Moose x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Moose - glad I'm not the only one with wind at the moment - dh was despairing of me last night... 

Janet to win I'm a celebrity deffo - though like Joe P too...


Good luck 4 today Karen-C.. 

Guess I'm in the 2ww now really - last night of sh*agathon tonight I think - though we may just keep going anyway - just for the hell of it.. 

Angus - dh - is very 'proud' to be known as the martini man...typical 

All have fab fridays.

Luv,
Mizz. xxxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*Our babies, basting, waiting and wanting list...aka the positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*
Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 28.05.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  

  And our newest November bubs  

Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Claireabelle 13.11.04 3rd Time Lucky  
Rachael md 19.11.04 1st Time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Ciara 29.11.04
Lilly2K3 06.12.04
Gwendolyn 07.12.04
Aliso 09.12.04
Abby Carter 10.12.04
ViL and moosey 10.12.04
Mrs G 15.12.04
Fergie 16.12.04
Karen-C 17.12.04
AlmaMay 17.12.04
Rachaelj 17.12.04

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Chrissie
Biddy
Actiongirl
Le
Gwen
Sicknote

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Kimj - Going February 
Michelle - Mimhg - Trying November
Linds - Basting in December
Madcath - Deciding what to do next
Emma - Bloody cyst forced to have another month off 
Aless
MollyW
Mizz-Gizz
BunBun - Looking to the future 
Maplelodgeannie - Awaiting the doctors.
Rachelj - waiting for AF
G- deciding what to do next
Kate - KMB - Trying naturally for a while 
KJD - Taking a month off - cysts
Eileenh - Going again in November
Nikita - Going again Dec/Jan
JB - Nov/Dec
Herbaltea
Struthie - Starting in the New Year
Aussiemeg - Hanging around before going to IVF in the new year
KimE - awaiting the new year
Snickers---having one more go in the new year
Musicali--starting in New Year
Choogal 
Skelly 
Cherub
Liz H-waiting to start again

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Le

Hi Girls

Quick "me" update
had another scan today, nurse said the linning was starting to thicken now and follies are growing at the right number and rate for basting next friday when DH is home. Please please girls still keep your fingers crossed for me

Love and babydust

Lou


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie to say hello to everyone.

Congrats to all the basters - blimey, there's a lot of you at the mo!  

Hi to AussieMeg - glad the counselling was ok and that you can get a follow-up appt soon...

Mizz - hi - you must be bandy by now. Respect!  

Fergie - thanks for asking. I'm okay(ish) - glad I have the scan on Weds to get checked over...

Rachael - lovely to hear from you. Good luck for scan next week.

Special hi to Aless - thinking of you...  

And finally, Kim... hope you are okay hun, bit quiet today... Love ya  

Molly
x


----------



## mizz-gizz

Not sure if has all been a waste of time for us now - Just got back from lunch and picked up my voicemail - there was a message from our doc wanting to talk about dh's sperm test results... tried to ring back but she is with a patient - I can't get to talk to her again until about 4:00pm.. am now worried, if there wasn't a problem I think she would have said so - but she didn't.. :-(

Mizz. xx


----------



## rachaelj

Hello,
Just had my first IUI today.  I've posted on the 2ww section as well but thought I'd add something here.  I haven't been on the site as regularly as I used to when I was a clomid girl but think I will need some help getting through this 2ww during the festive period!  Testing on 17 December!  I will read the recent posts in more detail soon.

R


----------



## keemjay

hey all  

sorry about being a bit awol, been at work the last 2 days and was straight out last night so only had time for a quick read but no posts! had 2 quite long days one with my new job and one at a day nursery. i'm really in love with my new job, cant get enough of it, which is a bit of a prob as I'm only the gap filler so can only work when they need me. am thinking of having a chat with the team leader and seeing if there might be something on at least a part time basis. I really feel like this job was thrown at me for a reason - it is so fab and i love the little boy to bits - he made a kissing noise when i arrived yesterday   oh and i have to tell you about a little boy at the nursery today - when his name was called for the register, he said yes and then 'and Charlotte...' (the name of the staff member) '...I think you've got a beautiful face' well we all just melted   it was so lovely...

anyway - quick personals as i'm off out again tonight

meg - really glad the counselling went well, it can make you tearful but thats good cos its stirring stuff up that would otherwise fester unhelpfully in you..

mizz   hope you get thru to the doc and find out whats up. i hate being left hanging....

well done to all those who've been basted   lets start an   club in your honour

have a good weekend all

kimj


----------



## aliso1

Hy Girls 


It is the weekend Yeh   


Hope you are all well.

Meg good to have you back.

Well there is plenty of us on the two week wait.  Hopefully it will give us plenty of early much wanted Xmas presents  


Well I am still suffering really sore boobs and yesterday I thought AF was coming early but the pains have stopped but they have been waking me for the last three nights, kindae of stretching pains.

I have bought a test today,  do you think it is too early to test?


Ali


----------



## Candy

Welcome Rachel, fingers crossed this is your lucky month and you get that positive result, welcome to the thread.

Kim, will send you a pm.  I love that story what a beautiful boy, fingers crossed they can offer you more work, you are a natural !!!

Aliso, I think it is too early, so please try and hold off, your symptons sound good to me, so don't write anything off yet, good luck x

Good luck Le and kisses for molly xxx


----------



## rachaelj

Ali - hold off.  It is too early and you'll only upset yourself with a test result which you won't know whether to believe or not.  I've decided that the way forward is not to buy the damn things at all and then you don't get tempted!  I am going to try and wait and just have the blood test this time.  However, you watch, I'll end up caving in nearer the time....

good luck and  

R


----------



## lilly2k3

hello all,

Sorry I have not been around to post for the last few days. I have been really busy and a little down.

I am day 12 of 2ww and done a test thismorning with first wee (tmi) anyway it was negative. DH and I are really both down and thinking it is over for us again. 
Has any1 ever tested negative day 12 or so and then gone on to get a positive?
Have learned a lesson though, Not to test early! so any1 thinking of it (aliso1) don't!

hope everyone is ok, happy Friday
lilly2k3


----------



## aliso1

Hi all

Feeling really down sore boobs are away and now I am thinking it has not worked.

My niece who will be 3 in January has just been visiting and now I all emotional because I keep thinking we will never experience this.  Just watching DH playing with her got me thinking oh why us, what nasty things have we done in the pass to deserve all this heartache.  And then it was just her and I lying on the couch and I was making up a story about Thomas and the Fat Controller and I could have broke my heart with the sobs I felt inside of me.

Oh and now I have a sore head with me crying, DH has given me big cuddles but I just want Thursday to come and then it will be probably be heartache again.

Ali


----------



## Candy

Ali, I know how hard it is but please don't give up.

Lilly, I can't answer your question but wanted to send you some hugs   

Hope everyone else is ok C x


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

I know that Aless was a strong part of the IUI thread, she has posted her goodbyes (Hopefully temporary) on the IVF section so for those of you who don't read it, but for whom Aless means allot here is the link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18769.10.html


----------



## Abby Carter

Candy, thanks so much for posting that thread. Aless's thoughts echo my own on the journey we all take between life and death, love and loss. 

And in regard to this, I want to say a very special thanks to you all - in particular Molly W, Claireabelle, Lily2k3, Angus, Kimj, Chrissie, Ciara, AussieMeg (your words uplifted me), Moosey, Mizz-Gizz, Purpleal, Aliso1, Looby Lou, AlmaMay (thanks for the tip on asking my mum to sort out a few special favours!), Le, Em75, Karen-C, Rachael MD, and Mrs-G (forgive me if I've missed anyone here). Your kind thoughts over this last week or so have overwhelmed me, and your collective desire to help someone like me, who you've never met in person, through the hardest of times reminds me so much of the kind of person my mother was. And that makes me think that though she's no longer here physically, her spirit is all around me, which is the greatest comfort there can be.

So I'm back on the scene and wishing every one of you the strength to keep pursuing your goals in life, fertilitywise or otherwise.

I'm due to test on 10th December, (sorry, can't remember if I'm on a list or not just yet).      to us all,

Much love
Abby


----------



## Candy

Abby, thanks for your words of wisdom and strength, I missed the news about your mother, so please accept my love and best wishes, you are right i firmly believe that she is around you, in the air that you breathe and the sun that shines hopefuly she will have a word with the powers that be to bring you some good news, if its not this time, it won't be far away, may 2005 bring you happiness, all my love C x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

just a quick note to let you all know my af arrived thismorning.
Finding it very hard to deal with so Im sorry but Im not going to hang around today. 
Thank you all for your help and support throughout my cycle. I dont think I could have got through my first iui without you lot.
Not sure what happens next, dont know if it is to close to Christmas holidays to go again or even if you have to take time away because of the drugs but Hopefully I will be back soon.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope your dreams come true soon, lilly2k3


----------



## Juli

Just a quick one
Sorri for your news lily2k3 hope you do get chance to give iui another go soon, abby hope you are bearing up
To everyone else hope you are all ok and feeling a bit more positive as we get nearer to christmas.
Me message- thanks to all of those who helped me with my crisis on friday
have since discovered that clomid can cause an lh surge on the wee sticks for up to 5 days, so we'r having transfer tomorrow- dh can't be there so am taking m-i-l to give his swimmers a good talking to before they go in!!
We have 4 eggs and will be testing on 21st December...........roll on christmas (and non-alcohol ic mulled wine!)
Luv n warm snuggles in fleecy blankets
Ju( not so sick any more)


----------



## Nikita

I can't quite believe it but AF was late this weekend so did a test and blow me it bloody positive.  I can't get my head round it.  Me and DH are going to go and buy several packets of tests to double check!  

We had the IUI last month and my AF arrived on schedule!  So now I'm confussed .... was it the IUI and I had a false test read or have we managed it naturally a couple of weeks ago! We did go at it hammer and tongs!

  We are over the moon whatever the case!

I can't stop shaking .......

Positive vibes to you all       

Nikita xxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi

I'm a newbie and introducing myself.  Congratualation Nikita!  I've just read your post and it's very encouraging!!

We are starting IUI in mid/late January so if there are others out there doing the same it would be great to have some cycle buddies to bounce questions/offer support to.

Wishing you all heaps of luck and love.

Stephanie


----------



## Ajax

Hello girlies

Hope everyone is well this afternoon.

Am very sorry to hear your news lily - sending you a big  
Nikita   to you and DH.  Let us know when it happened- obviously when you find out!!  
Welcome to Holly C - hope to see you around here lots now you have made yourself know!! 
Sicknote - you are so so lucky having such a fab MIL - will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Hello to everyone else out ther especially all those who are impatiently on   just like me.  Im only on day 4 and it feels like week 4!!!
Im off to put my   up now!
Lots of Luv
Amanda x 
   for us all


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Huge congratulations to Nikita - it doesn't matter how you did it - You've done it!!!!

I love hearing that people have got BFP's so you've made my weekend.

Love Vitcoria
xxx

PS  Hi Holly - welcome to the IUI girls thread.


----------



## mizz-gizz

just to say - it turns out dh has 72% abnormal forms - so we have been recommended ICSI - am furious that this has not been picked up before - we have been having tx for a year now - good job we changed clinics 

Won't hold out much hope for a natural this month then... 

Hav done much retail therapy today to try to cheer us up - we are trying to get into xmas mode... 

Mizz. xxx


----------



## keemjay

Hi all

lilly - sorry to hear your news hun   and   the first time is tough but we are here for you...

Nikita - many congrats to you and dh  

Welcome holly C - make sure you have a comfy chair by your pc - you will need it as you become addicted to the IUI girls  I'm doing my 3rd IUI in late jan/early Feb so we will nearly be cycle buddies....

sicknote - glad ur feeling better, good luck tomorrow. I think its Waitrose that sell a yummy non alcoholic mulled wine...

mizz - been there hunny - dh's swimmers were fine all the time we were having nhs sperm tests done,(and I was insisting on every 6 months so we had plenty of them! v.understanding gp ) it was only when we went to the nuffield that suddenly the prob was picked up, 4 yrs into the game   your dh's are better than mine tho - last time he had 90% abnormal.  still think theres a chance with IUI tho..... i know you must be hopping mad, i know we were  

not much going on here this weekend, bit of xmas shopping yesterday, ah yes, something exciting DID happen - Graham Norton was in WHSmith in Guildford so i popped in to have a peek and got quite a good close up view of him! thats about the extent of excitement tho - have worked today and the day seems to have disappeared  

laters all

kimj x


----------



## Ajax

Sorry to hear that mizz.

I would be well hacked off with your previous clinic.  I know its hard for you but try to remember that 28% are therfore normal so there is always a chance.
The good news is that your new clinic has found a reason for you so they can work positively towards helping you reach your main goal.
Sending you lots of luck and a great big hug too.
Amandax


----------



## Jayne

Locking this thread now.

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=19025.new#new

Jayne x


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, hoping your dreams come true C x


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Anxiously awaiting news 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MeMe 08.02.02
Topsham 16.02.05
Le 18.02.05
Rachaelj 18.02.05
Lilly2K3 19.02.05
Abby Carter 19.02.05 
Gilly2 21.02.05
CathyA 21.02.05
Topsham 16.02.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Kimj
Jannie38
Leah
Alex28
Sim76
BunBun
Holly C
Starr

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*

Emma - Awaiting af
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
ViL and moosey Doing HSG then going again
Cindy - going again in Feb
Paula29-maybe going in feb
Struthie - starting in new year
Gwen - awaiting af
Cherub
Liz H
Choogal
Fergie Looking at IVF
Mez-going in march
Aliso1 08.02.05
Marielou

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## struthie

Thanks for the list,I am still here,we have our first appointment at the new clinic next week!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## petal b

hi , i'm just about to start iui any advice would be good.


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,
Star & fergie   sorry to hear your bad news.


----------



## keemjay

oh Starr   so sorry hunny   pants pants and more pants   its not fair. good on you for getting straight back on, fingers extremely crossed for this time 

fergie - sorry to hear your news too   ditto everything i said to starr!!

am knacked - have spent most of the day enlarging our veggie patch and then went for a 4 mile walk with a friend, early to bed for me as got a 8.40 scan and the traffic is just awful at the mo due to a road closure so will take me a while. cant remember who else is having a scan tomoz but whoever it is, hope it goes well   

laters

kimj x


----------



## petal b

i am so sorry but i just wrote in to say hi and i did not read what was on the other pages i am relly sorry,i am new to this.


----------



## keemjay

petalb - dont worry, you'll soon get the hang of it all, and its hard when you dont know anyone too - i'm sorry too - i neglected to welcome you so a big  to you! why dont you post a bit about yourself - either here or on the 'Introducing the IUI girls' thread so we know a bit more about you?
as for advice, well i hope you've read the beginners guide all about IUI (top of the IUI index page) that should give you lots of info - all i can add is try not to get too stressed, keep looking after yourself with lots of treats, and plan nice things to do with your dh/dp - either to cheer you up if the outcome isnt good or as a celebration if you get a BFP. oh and drink lots, guzzle your vits and minerals and wear   ORANGE 

all the best

kimj


----------



## petal b

thanks for the message i felt really bad ,i seem to be writing all over the place.


----------



## keemjay

you can write anywhere you like hun but if you want a daily dose of IUI your best bet is here - most of the iui girls just look here day to day and the list is always posted on page 1 or 2 , that way you keep up with who's doing what!

kimj x


----------



## petal b

thanks to you all you have all been really nice,i will tell you abit about myself.we have been trying for a baby for about 5 years and went for every test under the sun,i seemed fine(so i was told)and my dh was told that he had a low count.a year and a half later we had two attempts at ivf which did not work. so with  some time out we decided to go private,i was not so happy with the nhs hospital we were with which is another story.found a clinic near us and a very nice doctor(one doctor this time not a different one everytime). beacause i had too many bad eggs on my first attempt at ivf  (now at private clinic)    i had a scan and found out that i have pco,which nobody had noticed before which i don't understand.so anyway we were told that it was unlikely that i would get the operation on the nhs and that if i did,it would be a year or so wait.so with alot of saving i had a hysteroscopy and a laparoscopy(never again it was so painful) the doctor also put my dh on very high vitiamins and  he had a test done.. we have just found out that his s count is now normal,which i just can't believe but it is true.so now we can have a try with iui, which should be any day now,injections are waiting.i feel like i am doing this the wrong way round .this feels good to write it all down,sorry it is so long,i have tried to keep it short but has not come out that way.has anyone else gone from ivf to iui?


----------



## keemjay

morning all

well i must have a sticker on my head saying 'easily upsetable individual - 10p a go' cos i have just been for my scan and ended up in a bit of a tizz with the clinic! because of it all i have forgotten how big my follie is but i think it was 17.5mm....

the nurse checked my wee to see if i was surging and i wasnt so she said 'well you havent shown a surge so we'd better give you the Profasi jab and do the IUI tomoz.' i pointed out that i was only cd11 and all the way thru this cycle so far we had been heading for wed for the IUI, so what had changed? and she said ' well mr Riddle is very busy on wed so tomorrow would be better' ahem i thought this was supposed to be timed for ME! i said i found it a bit upseting to be told that and i really would prefer to ov on my own and usually my surge would be on CD12, therefore wed (CD13)would be perfect for me. she said i would have to speak to the nurse in charge. when she came, she was very sweet and understood my reasoning tho she did say she thought natural IUI's were a waste of time - THANKS!! - and she really recommended having the Profasi jab, but she said i could do what i wanted. i think bursting in to tears helped a bit - just couldnt help it!she also said maybe CD11 *was* a teeny bit early as i have a 28day cycle and also my womb lining was at the minimum (8.5mm) so it could probably do with thickening a little. so all in all i think i have done the right thing. when i mentioned what the other nurse had said about mr Riddle being too busy on wed she said that wasnt an issue - a nurse could do the IUI if necessary....so  to the other nurse
so now i have to keep doing the peesticks and phone them when i surge. i have a scan booked for wed morning to see whats going on if nothings happened in the meantime....

 to everyone

kimj x


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls  ,

What a lot of post to read!

Starr and Fergie - sorry about your news. Glad you're going to get on the merry-go-round again though.

KimJ - you're not having a good time are you? . Stand your ground and do whats important to you. The whole fertitlity clinic can't grind to a halt just because one doctors busy, surely!  

I had my scan this morning - a 7.30 appointment with the dildocam followed by a big needle in the bum!   The day can only get better! I had one giant follie 21mm and one smaller, so I'm hoping thats good enough. I wasn't given the option of jab or peesticks so thats why I'm now sitting on a cushion feeling a bit queasy!
So its all going on tomorrow at 5pm. Wish me luck girls!

Gilly are you basting tomorrow too? Let me know and i have a special thought for you - the other newbie!

 to everyone I haven't mentioned. Thanks for keeping me sane!  

LOL
Cathy


----------



## keemjay

ah cathy - it was YOU having a scan this morning! hope your bum's not tooo sore   that hcg can be quite painful - you might get a red itchy lump too but it only lasts 24 hrs. wonder why they did it in your ? i always did mine in my tum before (when i did stimulated cycles) your follies sound FAB  

kimj x


----------



## cathyA

Thanks KimJ - I was expecting a tum jab. Had a panic when the nurse said it was the rear end - just hoped I didn't have a great red pimple or anything on my nether regions to put her off!  

Meant to say in my last post - Laurie - hope you're feeling a bit better by now. The booklet the hosp gave me said you might get severe AF type cramps for a time after IUI, so i hope thats all it was and its gone now.

Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Hi All

It's been busy on the IUI boards over the weekend!  Sorry I've not been around and am only now just catching up.

Starr and Fergie and Jelly too so sorry to hear about the BFN's!  I hope you are starting to get your heads around it all and feeling a little better.  I'm sure it's not an easy time but hope at least our words go a little way towards comforting you.

Hi Petal B nice to see you here!

Kathy - that sounds really painful!  Ouch!  Good luck to you - the follie sounds great!!!!  

KimJ - you did really well to hold your ground!  Really good that you got another nurse onside and she appreciated your feelings.  Hope things go smoothly for you from now on esp on Weds!

Have there been any further postings from Laurie?  I've had a quick look out to see how she got on after the chat room on Friday but so far I've not seen her here again??

Hi Gwen - really sad to hear about your fur baby!  I hope time is helping together with Megan's lovely poem.

How are you now Lilly?  I hope things have settled down again for you and it's all ok?

I've got to go and get personal with the dildo cam at 2.45pm so hopefully that will be me on my first journey up this very steep mountain....

I'm now going to moan.....
I'm in a very big grumpy mood as I had applied for a contract position that I thought would suit me brilliantly.  I even know the person who is doing the hiring.  I've just found out that I didn't make it to the interview stage so I'm gutted!  I was trying to take a step towards doing something positive that would fit in with fertility treatment and keep me going mentally at the same time - but no!  I feel like I'm being thwarted at every turn...... I will feel more positive about it in time but right at the moment I'm v unhappy.

Hope everyone else is doin okay!

Love
Holly C


----------



## BunBun

Looks as if we're having a busy day.
Welcome petal b.
Goodluck for this afternoon Holly C.
Goodluck with the basting tomorrow cathyA.
Good on you kimj for standing your ground - you're certainly having a bad time with those counsellors & nurses.
Gwen what cd are you on?
I had my scan this morning (cd9) & had the feeling something wasn't quite right when the monitor was turned away from me - turns out I've got 17 follies,need to be scanned again on Wednesday - but not looking good.


----------



## lilly2k3

hi girls,
It is all go in here at the moment!
I hope you are all feeling ok, I cant remember all the personals which I wanted to post 

some I can remember;
bunbun- can they do a follie reduction for you if it comes to that?

Gwen- I have got my fingers crossed for your next scan.

Holly c- sorry you did not get the position you wanted.

cathy a- hope your bum is not to sore  good luck with basting.

kimj- you go girl! good luck with your basting also.

petal b- hi, don't think i have welcomed you yet so  and welcome!

I have been back to my clinic today as i rang them thismorning and told them that after a sleepless night I thought it would at least be better for my sanity to come in for a blood test to see what is going on with me.
They agreed it would be a better idea to just check progesterone to prevent this happening again.
I am now convinced that it is af because it is more heavy today and i am crampy.
I bet I have had the shortest 2ww ever! not even a full 24 hours!


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie as have been away for a long w/e with my 4-year old nephew and couldn't get online this morning.  He was sitting on my knee at breakfast yesterday and he looked round at me and said, "I don't belong to you, do I?" So I said "No, Mummy said I could borrow you for a few days, but I have to give you back." He is SOOO CUTE!

So much to catch up on! Welcome to the newbies. 

Good luck to all the basters - it has been a busy few days...  

Sorry to hear of the negs - Starr, Fergie, Ali and Jellyhead.   I hope you will be able to climb aboard the rollercoaster again when you are ready... xxxx

Gwen - sorry to hear what a rough time you've been having lately.  Hope you get better news at the scan on Thursday. I am also sorry to hear about your Boxer. I was devastated when I lost my old dog last summer - she was at least 17 and we'd had her for 12 years. You miss them so much when they go - I know what you mean about the grief being more intense than for humans sometimes - but they are part of our family. 

Lily - I love your fur baby pic. I have a little Staffie, too. She's 8 next month and still looks and behaves like a puppy!  

Kim - can't believe what a dreadful time you've been having... and the counsellor thing too - WHAT A NIGHTMARE!  Just when you need to be stress-free - you could do without this aggro hun. Hope all goes according to plan for Wednesday and well done for standing your ground!   

  
to everyone...

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

BunBun - sorry, just read your post.  Is there any chance you can ask to convert to IVF? One of the IUI girls - I think it was Morgan (?) did that and got a BFP - I know it will cost loads more, but at least you won't have the cost of weeks and weeks of IVF drugs on top. Could be worth asking the question rather than abandoning...  

AussieMeg - just wanted to say good luck for your trip. We will   Hope you will be flying back with an extra passenger onboard... 

Molly
x


----------



## keemjay

hi all
for those who have been posting here since summer last year - if your interested theres an article in a brighton newspaper about our friends steve and tracey - http://www.theargus.co.uk/the_argus/news/NEWS0.html - thought you might like to put faces to their names....but ignore the printed drivel about what they said - as always its misquoted and makes them sound a bit dense  also marcus did not boast 'mummys pregnant' he didnt even know that word but he did say something about mummys tummy and a baby in 2 yr old language
for those of you who dont know what i'm on about, its quite an upsetting story so dont read if your feeling delicate 

bunbun - i agree with molly - def ask about converting to IVF....

lilly - you must be feeling rotten - i cant believe its AF - well done on getting back to the clinic - when do you get the result of the blood test?

gwen - hope you have better news on thurs  

hollyc - sorry you didnt get that position hun  but remember everything is for a reason and it could be something even better is around the corner....

laters all
kimj x


----------



## *looby*

Kim,

Thanks for the link - it is nice to put a face to a name 
And for what its worth - you have been a super friend, the last few weeks especially cant have been easy and they are lucky to have you around.
( Not that they wouldnt agree    you know what i am trying to say   )

Sending lots of   &     to all,
looks like we need it,

Molly - Glad you had a fab weekend - Whats next for you ? Always around for you if you wanna chat honey   

Lots of Love
Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

awww thanks looby  
been over for a little snuggle with max this avo, sniffing up all those good-for-me theramones... 

kimj x


----------



## *looby*

Send some my way please kim  

Having one of those days today   you know what i mean 

xx


----------



## MollyW

Kim - hope you are okay... Thanks for the link, the pic is lovely - and it is good to put a face to the names. I am so pleased Tracey & Steve now have another little one in the house. I know we all have a gaping hole waiting to be filled, but I can't imagine how dreadful it must have been to have a child and then have him so cruelly taken away.  Of course Marcus can never be replaced, but I'm sure Max will help to fill the house with laughter again...  

Lilly - I wonder if what the clinic thought was a follie was in fact a cyst?  I had almost the same experience early on in my tx. They kept saying I had a beautiful follie that was looking great and told me to take the trigger jab over the w/e for basting on Monday.  My AF arrived on the Sunday morning - so I couldn't be basted. Turned out to be a cyst. The next cycle was fine though.  I felt dreadful at the time and you must be devastated. I hope you get some answers from the clinic...  

Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Hi Looby!

Sorry you're having a rotten day. 

I am okay. A bit frustrated at being in limbo-land. Still waiting for AF, then gonna try naturally this month. Will probably have another IUI in March if no joy.

How about you?  I think I read you've been referred for m/c tests.  I hope you get some answers sweetheart.

Molly


----------



## *looby*

Hiya,

I know that Limbo land - so frustrating - at least with tx you feel like you are doing something, Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Finally got my appt this morning - JUNE !!!! seems like an eternity away 
Have to be there for 10 am and the appt lasts 4-5 hours    
They wont let me go back on the pill in the meantime, but will cancel your appt if you fall pg - Cant really win - Looks like one very frustrated hubby       

The only good thing i can say about this IF lark - Is that i have made some bl**dy good friends   

Looby xxx


----------



## starr

Hey All

Ta for the hugs  and good wishes...
Had a mad idea today to forget iui and go straight for ivf this month. No go as we haven't had some of the tests and meetings required. So have a scan for go no 4 tommorow. 1 god thing though is that i can see the nurse after to out things into motion for next month if/when!! this go fails.....

Am feeling better now as i've gone the next step (if you know what i mean)

Kim lovely to see Steve and Tracey and Max, hope you are enjoying those cuddles... Are people out to upset you lately!!! grrr  keep going girl you're doing fab  

Welcome to petal, don't worry about keeping up i've been here nearly a year and still can't keep track all the time!!

Looby hope your week is better than today xxx

Gwen hope the scan on weds shows better news.

Bun Bun is it feasible to convert to ivf for you? If so go for it, it worked for Morgan eh xx

Lily hope they can sort you out, they must have some answers for you xx

Molly aww for your nephew, kids can say the most wonderful things eh to warm your heart.

Holly  at your news on the job, all i can say is they don't deserve you.

Big kisses   to all

Love Starr xxx  (not so sad today but very tired yawn!!)


----------



## keemjay

heres to mates    if only i could have a drink   dh is hanging out for baster day cos i said if theres no difference to his   from last year then he can go back on the coffee and beer, just a few mind. he's gonna burst otherwise....

looby - thats ages away   but i bet it will fly by. hope you've got some fun things lined up in the meantime....

molly - lovely to talk earlier - was funny i felt like i knew your voice - weird...

starr - glad you are ok hunny - hope no.4 is THE one for you      keep those orange pants on!!! (well wash em a bit now and them  )

kimj x


----------



## rachaelj

Hello everyone.  I didn't get a chance to log on at the weekend - it is busy here at the mo isn't it?  Sorry to all those who are having a disappointing time.  I spent the weekend decorating and generally keeping my mind off it all after being basted on Friday (am not very good at taking it easy....)  got back to work today and am very distracted by this enormous 2ww I have in front of me, it is agony!!! I need some positive vibes as I am really negative about it all - you know, wandering around the house saying it is never going to work and I just need to accept it....that kind of thing.

Kimj - you win the prize for having the most surreal experience whilst trying to get pregnant!  Does everyone in your clinic operate in some kind of parallel universe or what??  After the counsellor experience you could have done without the nurses trying to fit you around the consultant's schedule.  I know I keep telling you what you should have said, but at least I am giving you a laugh! - I would have said: "yes, I know he is very busy, he is doing my IUI on Wednesday".  Hhmmm.  I'm a bit angry at the moment - if anyone pulls any stunts with me they will probably get a right earful!  wish I could ahve a few drinks....


----------



## mizz-gizz

Hi all -just popped over to say hi.

KimJ - am horrified at that counsellor - I told dh who is training as a pscyhotherapist - he said it was way out of order!   Sending you a big hug

Thanks for the pic of tracey and stevie - is nice to put faces to the name at last - new baby max is so cute!

Starr - sorry about bfn - chin up eh hun? 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of love,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## keemjay

rachelj if only i could be that witty that quickly. oh pleeeease keep them coming. and i will do my utmost to keep you positive on your 2ww - its hell and i'm not looking forward to it again AT ALL. it is at times like this that a drink is just exactly what one needs...
trying to think of things for you hmmm
last year i planted sunflower seeds on the day of the baster, so if i got a bfp they would grow with my baby, or if i got a bfn then we still had something nice growing.....
i always keep something planned for test day, so whatever the outcome we are doing SOMETHING
try out new recipes, creating things is a must when we feel our bodies cant create what we would like it too

will keep thinking for you  

kimj x


----------



## rachaelj

Hi - I'll keep the sharp replies coming! I like the idea of planting flowers or something like that.  I just feel like I need to have a bit more control, even if it is only planning something on test day.  I have decided to take test day off work as it was too much last time, especially when one of my bosses (male) starting asking lots of inappropriate baby questions an hour before I got my results!

I'm off to make some late dinner now - cooking stuff is quite a good way to divert yourself.


----------



## Sara13

Hello everyone!
I have joined this site last week-end and I'm about starting my first IUI with natural cycle in a couple of days (if I manage to ovulate!). I have been trying for a baby for 3 years. Had lots of tests with my DH. Nothing was found: Unexplained infertility!! Having gone both through NHS and private, I'm about to start the IUI on private. Does anyone know if IUI is also provided with NHS ? I know that IVF will be provided through NHS for one free cycle in April 05 (but with a tough selection probably!).
Would appreciate any advice on this. 

Thanks- Nice having some friends to share the experience with.

Sara


----------



## keemjay

hi again sara  

i know in some areas you can get iui on the nhs but it depends. i'm in surrey and theres no free txt at all    your doctor should know  

make sure you read the IUI beginners guide - although it is aimed at a stimulated cycle there should be lots of tips which would go for a nat cycle too....
and i hope you dont intend trying to hold down a job now you have joined the IUI girls - you will become quite addicted and will have no time for work  

welcome!

kimj x


----------



## lilly2k3

hello all,

mollyw- my staffie is 7 years old now and although she is beginning to look her age she also still acts like a puppy. Thankfully with none of the chewing  

kimj- i will get the results from my blood test tomorrow at 4pm. Im so worried about it.


----------



## cathyA

Morning all  ,

Lilly - I'm thinking of you today. Hope the results are OK.

Hello Sara - my first IUI this time (courtesy of the NHS). I think I can have three on them but they're not exactly free. We can have free scans unless they're fully booked in which case we have to pay £50 a go at the private hosp across the road. DH's contribution has to be washed and dressed at the private which costs £100. 

The IUI girls are great and having been holding my hand for ages now!

KimJ - I'm off to plant my sweet peas now as today is basting day - great idea (plus the fact I've been meaning to do it for weeks!) I love sweet peas and its my little name for DH!  

TTFN

Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Hi ya Girlies!

RachelJ - am sending you so many   that you will be able to feel them radiating off you!  Really know it's going to work for you this time and 2ww is already looking a lot less than it did on Friday!

Lilly - so sorry to hear that it's been such a dissapointment for you so early on.  Lots of   to you and hope to see a post from you after your apptmt. Thanks too for your words!

Kathy - Basting day!! GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you and wishing you a BFP after a speedy 2ww!!  I LOVE sweet peas!

Hi there Sara - welcome and good luck!!

I read the article about your friends KimJ and it really bought a tear to my eye.  I'm sending them lots of positives too as it will be a time of such mixed emotions for everyone.  Thanks for your words about the job - I hope your right!!

Thank you Starr for your really kind words too about the job.  Made me feel happier    It's great to hear that you have a plan for going forward.

Looby - what a long wait you have!  You will definitely have to have lots of things to look forward to in the meantime so that it whizzes by .  

BunBun - that really is such a dissapointment to have that happen!  As Molly suggested -have you been able to convert to IVF at all?  My fingers are crossed for you in the hope that something good can be made out of it.

Gwen - sorry to hear your news.  Have you managed to get another appointment to discuss your options as I'm sure it was all too hard to take in at the time of your scan.  Thinking of you!

I had my apptmt yesterday and all was in order so I started my first jabs last night.  I'm not much good with needles and was shaking and sweaty palmed but of course it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be!  I have to go back again next Monday and then basting day will most likely be next Friday.

Loads of love to everyone!

Holly C


----------



## jess p

hi sarah, i guess I'm really lucky as we get 3 free iuis at Ipswich (no charge 

for anything), however, waiting list for ivf on NHS is 2 years and I will be 

too old by 1 month!!  I'm going to do 1 more iui, as I'm 38 time is running 

out, then will have to pay mega bucks for private ivf at ISIS in Colchester.


Just had my 1st iui and test tomorrow but can feel AF on way.  I really 

suffer when i take Clomid, have been off work yesterday/today with blinding 

migraine (paralysed down left side at 3a.m. - v scary! Only ever had 1 as 

bad as this, years ago.), get hot flushes, thrush, scary mood swings major 

memory loss - i bought the same top twice in a week and didn't realise until 

I saw 2 in my wardrobe!!), am constantly thirst and can't sleep! Can't 

imagine how I could possibly conceive when my body is so out of control!  

Does anyone else have these side affects?  The hospital don't seem at all 

bothered.

I'm testing tomorrow but not feeling very confident!, Please wish me luck!!!

Good luck to everyone else!

Jess x


----------



## Holly C

Hi JessP

Sending you TRUCKLOADS of  .  As I'm sure you are aware a lot of the ladies experience AF symptoms and then go on to get a BFP - so here's hoping you are one of them!!

Your side effects sound dreadful and I wonder if there is any way you could look at doing a natual IUI cycle (you might not need it!!).  I don't know your circumstances so it might not be possible......  Have you tried taking supplements etc to help?  Zita West's book lists vits etc that are helpful for improving tx and they may also help to alleviate some of the side effects too.

Thinking of you and really hope that it will end in a BFP!

Love Holly C


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hey everyone

Starr - sorry about your BFN but it's good that you have a plan for a way forward.  Hope the next IUI is the one though.

Candy - what ever happened with your work problem?  Hope it's all resolved.

Mizz - lovely of you to pop over here.  How's it going for you?

Kim - I must be a computer idiot but when I clicked your link I ended up on a story about the fire service   .  It would have been nice to put faces to names though - although I have learnt a lot about the fire brigade in Brighton and Hove!

Molly - your nephew sounds lovely - I bet your heart melted when he said that.

RachelJ - LOL at your response to Kim's doctor.  I need to have you around when I have arguements because I never think of anything until hours later.

Lily2K3 - I must have missed something - what blood test are you having?  Hope it's okay anyway.

Hi to Cathy, JessP, HollyC, Aussie Meg (missing ya!) and a special hello to newbie Sara13.


Moosey and I picked our new donor today.  Gone is the agonising about hair and eye colour - now all we want is Super Sperm!!!  Luckily the clinic were able to prod us in the direction of one donor who has produced Super Sperm in the past so we are very hopeful ....

Now a big gross question coming up   ......... do any of you "do the deed"   after you've been basted?  Two of our friends are convinced that this is the answer and a programme I watched the other night said an orgasm can help conception but the idea of messing around and encountering some stranger's sperm freaks me out   ....  Besides, how quickly would you have to do it?  Can you spend an hour driving home or do you have to get down to it in the carpark (romantic)?!!!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## BunBun

Just a quick post from me. I'm fed up with clinic not getting much sense out of them & feeling that I'm just a number to them. They're cancelled my scan tomorrow & want me to go in on Friday & I'm still to keep taking my menopur - asked about switching to ivf & was told I don't even know why you think that will be a possibilty as it's more than likely that the follies will not mature & didn't I know that there's a waiting list etc. Now feel so mad & don't know what to do. Think I'll just go off & have a cry or bang my head against the wall or both.
Sorry for this being a me post.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Bun Bun

Poor you - it sounds like your clinic was really insensitive to you.  How are you supposed to know what their system is?

I always think it is worth complaining (ask to speak to the manager) because even if they don't change their mind they ought to apologise for speaking to you like they did.  I know it's hard to complain when you're feeling upset but sometimes it's okay that they know how much they have upset you.

If you don't feel up to complianing could DP or a friend ring them for you.  They could be all indignant about how much the clinic has upset you.

Anyway, whatever you decide to do here is a huge hug   . 

Love Victoria


----------



## Holly C

This is a HELP/ADVICE NEEDED post.

I've just had the results from my Day 3 FSH blood test.  For some reason no one has ever taken these before even tho I have queried it with the different practitioners I have seen in the past 3 years!  Anyway I have an FSH level of 10.  For my clinic this is borderline.  Of course it has thrown me into a tizz because I've been researching what is generally thought about this and the information I have found is all about reduced no. and quality of eggs.  

My clinic have said that it's okay to continue as before and we will take it from there.  It's really disheartened me.  I wondered if there is anyone who can tell me if they know of someone who had a similar reading and went on to get a BFP through IUI.  It's just not easy when you also factor in DH's probs but so hope this tx cycle won't be a waste of time.

Holly C in the doldrums


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

just posting a quick note to let you all know it is all over for me and dh again 
The blood results show that even though follier were good and i took hcg, i did not ovulate.
We are gutted.
We now have to Wait for a review app which could take forever.


----------



## alex28

Lilly

sorry to hear your news.  Its so frustrating having to wait again but time comes around soon and i am sure the appt will be here qwuciker than you think.


----------



## MollyW

Oh dear - lots of bad news today...

Lily - so sorry about your blood results. I hope it will be just a blip for you. It is very common not to ovulate EVERY month - just a real b****r that it happened to you while you were having the tx. I hope you won't have to wait too long for the review.  Thinking of you and DH. 

Holly - I don't know about the FSH bloods I'm afraid. You could try looking on the "search" field for some tips for how to reduce it. I think I read Agnus Castus helps, but it can't be taken while on tx.  

BunBun - I would have thought that with that many follies they'd need to scan you sooner rather than later - but hopefully they're just waiting to see if any of them get a spurt on to become lead follies...I hope so! You must be feeling pretty bloated I should imagine. Drink plenty of water, sweetheart so you don't get OHSS.  

Topsham - hope you'll be feeling better soon.  Have pm'd you...   

VIL & Moosey - hope the super-sperm do the job this time.  

Jess P - good luck for testing tomorrow.   for you.  I'm sorry, but I had to   at you buying the same top twice and not realising till you got home - thank god I'm not on Clomid!

RachelJ   to the negative vibes already!  Only   thoughts allowed!  Go out IMMEDIATELY and buy some orange knickers!

Welcome Sara.  Not sure about NHS IUIs - but I should think they do. Anyone know? Who was it had 10 goes? Karen, I think... 

Hi Mizz - hope the IVFing's going okay...   

Cathy - hope the basting and the planting went okay. That's a lovely idea, Kim!  

Starr -     for this round. I hope the scan was okay...

Looby -    

Kim - sounds like you deffo made the right decision not to trigger!  Will be pming you in a mo...  

I won't be on much in the next couple of days - going for my acupuncture tomorrow - 7 hour round trip - silly me! But I feel confident in the guy and at least it feels like I'm doing something! And got a funeral on Thursday - my B-I-L's Mum.  



Molly
x


----------



## starr

Hiya All

Not much time so will have to be quick......

All fine with me so started stabbing again today, also managed to get started on the bloods needed for ivf and forms. Feeling much more positive now and glad to be moving forward  

Lily pants to the no ovulation    hopefully you can go again.xx

Holly fsh of 10 is high, some of the girls on here have got it down with herbs stc. I think it's called agnus cactus.

Kim do you get basted tommorow, if so good luck. I'll wear my orange pants for you honey. Good Luck xxxxxx

Bun these clinics all seem to have different rules, how can that be. Keep your chin up xx

Sorry no more time so good luck to the testers and pos vibes for all

Love Starr xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all, what a busy day on here
thanks for all the good wishes for tomoz - not sure wots going to happen - havent detected a surge yet doing 2 ov tests a day, having scan at 8.30 and will see what the follie is doing...i predict i will get a surge in the morning so they will get dh to do the deed there and then and baste in the afternoon. if theres no surge i would still prefer to wait and ov naturally and maybe baste thurs, but we will see what they say about that - prob that mr riddle is going on hols or the unit is going to be on fire on thurs knowing my luck  

got to get to bed, been a long day, been to dentist and docs (got a funny tingly numb head on one side, and muffled ear - doc says its neuralgia or poss fluid in the inner ear - no idea why thats popped up but its freaked me out) so i'm knacked

just want to send Lilly the biggest hug   you must be gutted

and more big hugs for bunbun   hope your headbanging didnt cause too much pain - always makes me feel a bit better lol

will address all the other days issues in the morning after i get back from the clinic....

cathyA - hope the basting went well  

kimj x


----------



## Candy

Good luck Kim xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Lilly, so sorry to hear your news, time can really drag between treatments but try to plan a few nice things and maybe the next tx will come round that bit quicker. Thinking of you.

KimJ, good luck and hope everything went well this morning.

Molly, hope the pin cushion session goes well, I also have one at lunchtime today!

Holly, afraid I don't know much about FSH but seems there's already some advice coming through from others, hope it's something you can sort out soon and try to stay positive in the meantime, tho I know it's hard.

Love to everyone I haven't mentioned,
Abby


----------



## Fone

Kim, thinking of you today with the basting!  Will be keeping everything crossed for you  

So sorry to hear about your news Lily   , thinking of you 

Love Fone xx


----------



## keemjay

thanks candy  

well am back from clinic - no surge yet but have been persuaded to have the trigger jab tonight and be basted on fri. my follie is 22mm, womb lining 12mm so i reckon it all looks good. i reckon i would have surged later this avo anyway so this way we will prob just get the timing that little bit more spot on....am totally happy now. i got to see the nurse in charge automatically this morning - they must think i'm trouble lol. we've had a bit of a dilemma about dh's   tho - they were last 'cleaned out' so to speak on sun so by fri they would be 5 days old - so it was a toss up ('scuse the pun  ) between 5 days old and getting rid of some this mornin and only having 2 days worth by fri... what would all you have done? we decided 2 day old was better than 5 (he doesnt have a prob with his count) so he has done the deed. i have to admit i nearly changed my mind but he was too quick for me   hope we have done the right thing..
not looking forward to tonights jab  - dont like that one   

still got my funny numb head, anyone know how to get rid of fluid in the inner ear - if thats what it is  

Starr - glad you are feeling positive hun. it helps knowing what the next steps are i think. think thats where we struggled last summer cos we had no plans of where to go next. GO girl GO!!

Hollyc - fsh results, all i can tell you is the result form i've got has the normal  reference ranges printed on it and it says normal for the follicular phase is 2-10. my result was 6 so was within that supposedly. does that help?   why dont you pop onto the IUI BFP girls and ask them - they is luurvely girls   well done on the jabs   - your a better girl than me - dh does mine!

jessp - hope you've had a good result today   i too had to laugh at the buying 2 tops the same  

VIL - i think the link took you to the top story of the day which on mon was steve and tracey but had changed on tues! sorry!
 at your Q about post basting shagging and doing it in the car park! me and dh did the 1st time and not the 2nd(at home not in the car!) but the thought behind doing it was to top up the sperm. i always thought that orgasm during normal sex was good cos the cervix dips up and down and kinda sucks up the sperm into the uterus. if the sperms already been put in then i cant see the benefit, unless contractions during orgasm do something inside the uterus too 

molly  

cathyA - i call my dh rappit but i dont think theres a plant/flower called that 

rachelj            for you. something else positive for your 2ww (and everyone else's too). go and buy something nice to wear (can be clothes or sexy underwear) DO NOT i repeat DO NOT think 'ooh better not cos it might not fit if i get preg' simply leave the label in it, dont wear it yet, if you get a BFP it can go back to the shop, if you get a BFN then you instantly have something nice and new to cheer you up  

ok, best fly

 and   to all

kimj x


 to abby and fone


----------



## MollyW

Kim - follie sounds great - and lining too. I think I read somewhere the hcg helps with progesterone levels, so that could be a bonus... Very good job you didn't trigger an immature follie on Monday! Looking good hun - well done you. 

JessP - hoping no news is good news....    

Starr - good on you for being so positive.  

 to Candy.

Abby - will be thinking of you as I drive over for the acupuncture. Got to leave shortly for my 3pm appt. so will sign off now.

Catch you all later.

Molly
x


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls,

KimJ - thinking of you today and Friday and wishing you the best for basting. Love the clothes idea. where do you get them from - you should be a 'feel good guru'!!

Lilly - sorry to hear your news.  . The waiting is the worst bit isn't it?

Hello to everyone else. Sorry feeling really bad today so can't think what everyone is doing. Will pull myself together reall soon.

Had a dreadful time at the basting yeaterday. I knew it would be trouble when everyone says 'its just like a smear'. I always have mega trouble with smears and and so I was prepared for a fight.
The doctor is great, but even the longest doodah wasn't long enough to see my cervix. So the groping about was agony for a start. She couldn't put the catheter through the cervix cos she couldn't see the opening and so had to just put the swimmers around the little bit of the neck of the cervix she could see. I then had to lie there with the doodah still inplace for about 20 mins to see if we could persuade the little guys to find their own way in.

As I have hostile mucus it seems that all we've done is what me and dh have been doing for years now. I thought that having the IUI would put them past the danger zone. 

As you can tell I'm really fed up. I know i should be feeling positive thoughts but I'm struggling. We've been told to make another appt for 3 weeks when we can see the dr and the consultant to see if he thinks he can find my elusive cervix, so it doesn't sound as though the dr is very hopeful.

So glad I've got you to blub to - no one else would understand.

Promise i'll cheer myself up for the next post. Thanks Girls.

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

awwwww cathyA what a horrid experience and how disappointing for you

                 

but there is still some hope i think so TRY not to think of it as over just yet   
your sweet peas are just starting their journey and something else just might be too...
you most definitely need to go shopping!! in fact in your position i would probably book the personal shopper at Debenhams and go the whole hog   shame we dont live closer or i would come with you!
if you cant go shopping then i would suggest gardening but seeing as you do that alot anyway, it wont be exciting enough
for a boost/distraction how about booking a concert or show which you wouldnt normally go to. you could try getting some last minute tickets. or just the cinema would do. or search on ebay ans give yourself an enormous laugh at some of the things people sell, and you might even find something to buy!!

big    to you


----------



## gilly2

Hello,

Sorry i have not replied for a few days.  I was basted on Monday and had another scan yesterday to check i have ovulated.  This 2 wk wait is terrible.  I'm not too confident though as we have been trying for 7 years now.  Good luck to everone else on the 2I'm


----------



## Holly C

Hi there

Thanks for the advice.  I am feeling a little better about things today and as you suggested KimJ I've asked the BFP girls - thanks!

Kathy - I'm really sorry to hear about yesterdays experience and I can understand you are feeling really disillusioned with it all.  I'm sure the boys did manage to get a lot closer than in the past so here's hoping!! Maybe when you go to see them you can discuss what they can do to improve the situation in the future - now they've had experience of it and understand the issues.  You may not need to worry tho!!  More    coming your way!


Molly - hope your acupuncture apptmt has gone well.  I read a great article about research into acupuncture with assisted conception and the BFP were doubled against the control group.  I've got mine all booked!

KimJ - it's all sounding really positive for you on Friday!  Sounds like a good compromise -  a meeting of science and nature that will get you to that BFP!!

Wow Starr - you're a real trouper!! Good on you for getting back onto things so quickly!! Heaps and heaps of luck and love to you!!

Lilly- hope you're doing OK today - lots of good thoughts to you!

Bunbun - have you managed to make sense of anything yet?  I think it helps to log on here and get the support and advice after letting it out.  Really hope things improve for you v quickly.

How are you today JessP and RachelJ too?

Hey to VIL and Moosey and everyone else I've not mentioned!!

Holly C xx


----------



## keemjay

just to point out i am still the same person, just modified my name a little for security, a friend put the wind up my   about posting so obviously on a public board   

kj


----------



## Holly C

Have you also acquired an Aussie accent Keem? lol  

Holly C xx


----------



## keemjay

holly 

kj x


----------



## Candy

Kim, I want the old you back !!!

I wuuld have gone for 2 day old, would not have been happy knowing could have been past sell by date, lovely sized follie, good luck.

Molly hope the acupuncture was relaxing and worth the drive.

Not read the other messages, but wish you all luck C x


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- good luck with the basting


----------



## keemjay

candy dont worry i am still me!!

have just done the deed with the trigger jab - forgotten how much it hurts  did try the ice pack trick but didnt find it made much difference  
have to say that this natural cycle lark is much less stressful all round, not much difference to a normal month.... 
BRING IT ON!!!

laters

kj x


----------



## Sara13

Hi Girls,

Kim good luck for your basting day.

Myself I'm still waiting for ovulation to come. I have started my second ovulation kit but it still shows negative. No idea about my follicles size as no scan was suggested to me !! I'm supposed to contact the clinic when it shows a positive result but I have never been to this clinic before !! Anyone knows about the Bridge Center in London ? Is it any good?

Also I was wondering how long does it take for the basting ? Is half a day off work enough ?

Good luck and best wishes to all of you !

SaraXX


----------



## AussieMeg

G'DAY

Well here I am out here but of course my laptop doesn't work but Colin's does. So mine is getting fixed for Monday so will have to be brief as Colin seems always to want to use the pc when I am on it . Really romantic trip and no stress and we slept and had cuddles and was jsut yummy. I haven't read anyone's posts but will try to later. Off to have anti jet lag grow big follies acupuncture this afternoon then off to the clinic in the morning.

Miss ya all heaps but I am off to have a lay beside the pool

M


----------



## gilly2

Hi Sara,

Basting only took a few mins then i was told to lie back for another ten mins.  A half day should be fine.



This 2ww is driving me nuts.  I thought i was coping very well but i appear to be going very mad.  Last night DP had to wake me several times as i was dreaming about large brown bears who were trying to squash me.  Apparently i was punching the air and lifting up pillows in my sleep. (not as if bears are very common in Glasgow!)

When i got up i did feel very grumpy and decided to make a healthy riveta and cottage cheese.  The blinking thing broke and landed all over my blouse, the side board and floor.  I ranted like a mad woman.  This was made much worse though when DP said ... its only a riveta.  I could have killed him!!  Still im in work now and slowly getting the thoughts of bears and riveta's out of my mind.  Is anyone else feeling like they are losing it?


----------



## keemjay

gilly  at the brown bears trying to squash you. the 2ww  DOES drive you mad, and i shall shortly be heading the same way as you I'm sure! i hope you have a peaceful nights sleep tonight....

MEG!! lovely to hear from you!! glad the sun is shining for you   hope the acupuncture goes well

Molly thinking of you today at the funeral   

sara13 - the basting doesnt take long at all, and tho they say carry on as usual i like to keep as quiet as poss for 12 hrs after, or longer if poss. i think most people seem to get basted in the afternoon, as it takes the morning for dh to do his stuff and then for the clinic to prepare the sperm....so a half day should be just fine...

I'm actually working this avo  its been a nightmare trying fit shifts in around all these clinic visits, and have had to cancel tomorrow afternoons shift now. never mind - all in a good cause....
doing a big supermarket shop this morn as we are having a valentines dinner for 8 on sat night  

laters
  to all
kj x


----------



## BunBun

All the best for tomorrow Kim.
Good to hear from you Aussiemeg & hope everything went well today.
I'm off for my scan tomorrow so will report back later as to how it went. I've felt really awful over past 2 days & have been in bed most of the time.
Wishing you all good luck etc.


----------



## LizH

Hi

Thank you Meg for keeping my name on the list.  I am now on day 10 of my second IUI, no big follies yet but going for another scan tomorrow.



Liz


----------



## Holly C

Just a quick post to KeemJay -      for tomorrow!!

Holly C xx


----------



## Holly C

ooooh also          to Alex and Bunbun for tomorrow too!!

You go girls!!

Holly C xx


----------



## cathyA

KeemJay (you sound like a pop star!)     for tomorrow.

Bunbun and LizH hope the scans goes well.

Gilly glad to hear you've joined us in the 2ww. There are no bears in Northants but there is a nasty set of spiral staircases which nearly drove me mad the other night!! 

Felt your positive vibes - thanks girls - and feeling much better today. In fact I've had triple cuddles today (quite brave I thought) - my friend with the twins and another friends 9 month old. So heres some     I brought back with me. 

LOL
Cathy


----------



## cathyA

Just read the positive thoughts campaign - so Good luck for tomorrow Alex    !!

Cathy


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Just to let you know I am still alive.

Going for my first course of reflexology tomorrow.  Will let you know how i get on and I will catch up on the news soon

love 
Ali


----------



## alex28

Thanks girls much appreciated!


----------



## keemjay

Thanks guys   
good luck bum bum ( was thinking about aless earlier so just had to call you that in her honour!!) and alex28
alex - i didnt get a surge as had the trigger jab last night and wasnt sure if that would interfere with the test results so thought i wouldnt bother in case i confused myself  

i forgot to say that yesterday i found some orange knickers in top shop so will be proudly wearing thwem to the clinic tomorrow  

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Gwen

Really hoping that you won't have to go on to jabs and it will work out positively before then! But -  if you do - it's not as bad as you might think.

I started for the first time on Monday having no experience with needles I was really nervous.  (I'm the type who has to look away when blood tests etc are done)  Anyway I was pretty flustered but when it came to it - it was really easy and painless!  DH was with me throughout and helped me with the preparation (the nurses show you how to do this and provide you with info books etc).  I have a really good automatic jabber and it's very quick and I don't feel anything more than a tiny pin prick.  

I had also expected to feel a bit queasy from the side effects but so far (touch wood) I feel entirely normal.  The big HCG jab to stimulate egg release next week may be a bit different but I'm feeling confident that it will be fine.

It seems that each clinic is different with the way they prescribe their medication.  With mine I start off with Supercur and continue every evening and then start Puregon the following day for three consecutive evenings and after that every second evening. I then go in for a scan on Monday to see how things are developing and then again on Wednesday with a view to basting on Friday.  If things are not progressing the medication is changed accordingly.

I hope this has helped to reassure you a little.  It did take me a while to get my head around it but I can say in all honesty the reality is no where near as bad as I had anticipated.

Heaps of good wishes!!

Holly C xx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

Just popped in to say hellooooooooo   

Hope you are all doin ok!

Me in limbo land at the moment!  No more iui and waiting now for ivf!

Great to be NOT having TX but also strange to NOT be having it (if you know what I mean).

Have totally given up on it ever happening naturally and just enjoying life at the mo and concentrating on getting healthy (tho did put on 1.5 lbs at fat class last night!) Must have been the bacardis, wine and dry roasted peanuts catching up with me!     

Hope you don't mind me popping in!

Take care luvvies

Karen xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Just wanted to pop in and wish every one good luck who are basting in the next few days.

I have more news in my epic saga,
The clinic have now said that I don't need a review app at all as this will just slow up the process.
I now have to go in on Monday for baseline scans and bloods to start again.
I am confused by this, Usually it is day 3 for this but Monday will be day 9 for me and surely my natural cycle will have kicked in by then?
I don't feel at all confident this time round. I think it would have been better for me if I could have sorted out fully what had happened to make me not ovulate this cycle first and if there is any chance of it happening again. Anyway moan over.

Happy Friday every1, have a good weekend


----------



## Nicola1

Hi,
I went for my first scan today of our first IUI (natural cycle).
CD9 - I had one follicle - 18mm. Unfortunately, because it's Friday they can't do the insemination bit tomorrow, so I've got to wait until Monday. Was a bit annoyed about this as I think I'll have ovulated by then. But, I'm trying to stay calm & I am relieved I had a follicle.

Does anyone know what size the follicle usually is when they give the HCG jab? We're using frozen sperm (dh's taken before chemo.) so I don't hold out much hope for any of this - been trying for so long!
Nicola
x


----------



## MollyW

Just a quickie to KEEEM (now you sound like a South African!) to say hope the basting went well and you will be taking it easy this w/e...
  

Hi Karen - I know what you mean about limboland!

 to everyone else - got to dash!

Love Molly
x


----------



## Le

Hi Girls,

Sorry about the prolonged absence, i was basted last friday which went fine but that afternoon i caught the dreaded flu!! I was in bed all weekend and i'm still suffering with the leftovers so haven't really been able to get to the computer. I hope all you girls that got basted are ok and feeling ok, and those having scans got good results. I have got one more week to go before testing which at the moment is driving me mad, because i can't do anything to take my mind off things. Dh got the brunt of a bad mood swing last night and today, although i feel better from the flu, i am absolutely shattered, keeping my fingers crossed that this is a good sign.

Love and babydust to you all

Lou

Ps RachaelJ hope you are doing ok (basting day buddy) one more week to go!!!


----------



## cathyA

Hi all,

Nicola - the follie sounds good. I had the same problem last week but it hung on in there waiting for the big needle! I think they say they can release them when they are between 18-20mm. Mine was 21mm when it pinged. Good luck for Monday

Lou - at least you've had an (enforced) rest. Hope you're feeling better now and ... well you know!

KJ - re your trendy top shop orange knickers. I told Dh about the significance of the orange knicks and he offered to put some of mine through the washing machine with the dusters! (not for the first time  ). Hope it all went well today.

Happy weekend one and all,

Cathy


----------



## alex28

Hi girls

Had my IUi this afternoon so now on the 2ww!


----------



## Sims76

Ditto for me too!  I had my iui this afternoon and now on the awful   . Wishing everyone lots of luck with scans, test, and waits!

Simone x


----------



## starr

Just a quickie to say hope all went well today Keeeeemmy (v posh). Sorry not been on before but it's been yet another nightmare week.....

Good luck to the other's basted today... Sims and Alex. 

Sorry if i've missed anyone.......

Love Starr xx


----------



## rachael md

Hello all, good luck to those of you in the 2ww, fingers crossed  .

Me, still waiting for af after my miscarriage- its now been nearly five months without one since the start of my treatment, which is pretty wierd given I used to suffer really badly and now I need it to arrive so we can start txt again.  Strange how life can be - you spend all your late teenage and early twenties hoping it arrives each month, spend the next 5+ years hoping it doesn't arrive, and now I'm back to wanting it to arrive  !

Anyhow, good vibes to you all.

love Rachael md


ps. what is it with this angel and her flashing wottsit? !


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

sorry no personals

as for me we went for our iui meeting where we got to meet 4 memebers of staff-our consultant and fertility nurse-a guy from microbioligy lab (he is the sperm washing man) and also a lady from the scan dept.

stu and i had to giggle when the lady was talking about the internal scan prob as we both wanted to say "oh yeah the dildo cam" hehe.

most of the info we got told we knew thanks to you girls- 4 things we found out is what follicle size they like which is 18-22 ml plus they will let us get upto 4 follicles per cycle and also they only class it was a cycle if they do the basting (we get 3 free goes) other thing is they like 5million sperm to go back in for basting and only 2ml- does this sound "normal " to you ladies

got an app on on with our nurse to learn how to be a jabber!!!!

one thing we did get told was that the NICE guildlines are ment to be changing from 3 free goes medicated to 6 unmedicated cycles to start you off! will find out more about this on mon as i need DRUGS as i dont ov alone!!!!

take care

Love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## cathyA

Hi Mez,

we had our (attempt at) basting last Tues and we've got the figures for the sperm bit so I've had a look for you. Like your dh mine has 'outstanding' swimmers (no pressure on me then?)

After prep there was o.5ml and the count was 68 million per ml. I wonder if your clinic mean that the minumum is 5 million. On our notes it suggests that a 2.5ml 'donation' is average and the average no of swimmers in that 2.5ml is 20million. That before they are washed and dressed of course! Won't tell you dh exact figures - he'll either blush or get big headed! 

Good luck
Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

How are we all today?

I am feeling a bit calmer today about our next cycle of treatment. I still have no more information but the way i am looking at it is if we go ahead with this new cycle just starting then i need to be relaxed as possible. Still worried though, hoping the doc can shed some light on Monday.

Hope you are all ok, lilly xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all  
we are having major laptop problems, keeps crashing so have to be brief b4 it does it again...

sims and alex - glad your bastings went ok, nice to have basting buddies  
mine went all fine too - bit more painful than before, dh's swimmers were a little better than before - down to 85% abnormal forms instead of 90%...spent the afternoon on the sofa watching tv anf then my wonderful lovely, caring, thoughtful friends popped in and bought me baby max to cuddle and sniff his theramones and lillies as they are a symbol of fertility.

today have been busy organising dinner party for 8 and have just slid banana-skin-like off the windowsill (hanging up hearts!) and bounced on to the windowsill and radiator before hitting the floor   very bloody silly and now have bruises all over me, hope i havnet bounced anything important out....
blimey laptop aint crashed yet, better fly before it does 
love and   to all

kj x


----------



## Candy

Awww Kim, hope you haven't done too much damage, thinking of you.

Molly hope you are ok 2.

Starr good luck with your last IUI, fingers crossed.

Le, nice to hear from you, sorry you have been ill, but like you say hoping its a good sign, good luck

Love to everyone else, out of time to read any more messages C x


----------



## BunBun

Wishing Kim & Alex28 all the best on your 2ww.
I had my scan on Friday & have 1 follie at 16mm, 2 at 15mm, 1 at 11mm and 15 follies under 10mm & womb lining was looking good so started lsh testing. The clinic were expecting me to have a +ve surge on saturday & told me if I did I was to bleep them & tell them I was on my way in for basting but it didn't happened. Tested today & still no +ve so hoping it will arrive tomorrow so I can be basted tomorrow if not I'll be on the phone at 8am to clinic to see what happens next, in all my previous cycles I've ovulated naturally. 
Dragged DH into going shopping today, couldn't find any orange knickers but managed to get a pair in khaki with an orange front panel with the words lucky on them. Hopefully they'll do the trick. DH thinks I've lost the plot.


----------



## Holly C

Hi Girls

Hope you've all had good weekends?  It's been another quiet one for us as DH is studying for an exam next weekend.  Can't wait till he's finished!

How are all the 2 ww?? 
Laurie,Le,Rachel J,Abby Carter,Gilly2,CathyA,KeemJay,Sims76,Alex28,Trislan

Hope you're all doing well - and sorry if I've accidentally missed anyone!

I'm off for a follicle tracking scan at 9.10am.  Can't wait.  Hope it's all in order.  I certainly feel like something's developing particularly on my left hand side so here's hoping it's a couple of goodies.

Sorry to hear about your accident KeemJay - ouch!!  Good party?

Lilly - hope you do get some answers tomorrow!

Bunbun - good luck hope that surge comes ASAP!!  Love the sound of those pants!

I resorted to eating DH's Valentine's chocs today  - just needed a choccie fix!  Oh well can always get some more tomorrow.

Hi too to Mez, Rachel MD, Starr, MollyW, Karen-C, Gwen, Ali, Candy and everyone else too!

Holly C xx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Holly,

I'm fine.  I really think the 2WW is a nightmare though. Best off luck everyone!!!


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there to everyone. I ahve read everything but have been busy doing the list so I hope you all know my thoughts are with you. Having an absolutely wonderful; time out here. It is 33 degrees and valentines day so we are off to the beach we fell in love on. Ahhhhhh

Just a quick one for Rachaelmd. This is the most awful time waiting for af after the m/c. I had 9 weeks to wait and in the end went and got scans to see where the follies were.
Keemjay try to stay on your feet and I hope the bruises aren't too bad.
VIL and Mossey a quick orgasm in the car anytime I always find is fun but I don't usually have orgasms during the 2ww as there is conflicting evidence to ebefits or threats.

Right list to follow
Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Welcome Nicholas, Alexander and Thomas

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

MeMe 08.02.02
Topsham 16.02.05
Le 18.02.05
Rachaelj 18.02.05
Abby Carter 19.02.05 
Gilly2 21.02.05
CathyA 22.02.05
Keemjay 25.02.05
Le 25.02.05
Alex28 25.02.05
Sims76 25.02.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Jannie38
Leah
BunBun
Holly C
Starr
Petalb
LizH
Gwen
Lilly2K3 
Nicola1
Mez

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*
Emma - Awaiting af
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
ViL and moosey New donor and awaiting af
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - starting in new year
Cherub
Choogal
Aliso1
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## BunBun

Happy Valentines Day to you all & hoping you all get something nice. 
Have a big   from me.
Still no surge for me & clinic won't give me a scan so I had a few choice words to say to them


----------



## MollyW

Happy Valentine's day everyone.  Well I got sod all (except AF, which is welcome as its Day 39!  )...

Keep testing BunBun! There's still time.   at your clinic!

Thanks for the list Aussie - HOW ROMANTIC. 

KJ (sorry, I can't get used to Keeeem!). Hope the bruises have healed and your meal was fun!  How lovely of T&S to bring Max round after your basting - and lillies too.  

Holly, hope the scan goes oaky.  

Good luck to Topsham (hope you're feeling better), Le, Rachaelj, Abby, Gilly, Cathy, Keemjay, Alex, Sims on the 2ww and also to Sicknote on the IVF thread (not long now!). 
         

Good luck for basting Nicola - hopefully your follie is just right today! 

Lily - hope you get some answers at your appt...  

Rachel - hope AF arrives soon.  at the 

Hi to Looby, Candy,Claireabelle, Mez, Mizz, Starr, Angus, Struthie and everyone.
  
Molly
x


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls,  ,

Love the list Aussie Meg. Feels like a big cuddle when you see your name on it! 

Give em hell Bunbun  . 

Holly - I'm fine thanks. Had a really tearful day yesterday because of something someone (who doesn't know) said, but other than that I feel like me (should I feel different?   !!) I'm just a bit worried - I have an official inspection of one of my classes the day after   is due. I think the inspector had better wear a hard hat!) Hope your scan went well.

Keemjay - you can't even claim you'd been drinking! Hope you're OK

Lilly - hope you get some answers today.

LOL especially today     

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE

laptop seems to be behaving just now so will try and complete a post - this is my 3rd attempt!!!!  dh is going to scrub the hard disk and start again in the next few day so i might go AWOL. first we have to back everything up.....

thanks for worryting about my  i have a 3 inch bruise which is making sitting down very uncomfortable  but other than that i'm fine 
dinner party went well, we are eating the leftovers still - having a 'picnic' type affair tonight in front of the fire. for you chefs out there - i made delias fallen choc souffle with prunes from the winter cookbook and it is TO DIE FOR!!! you must all make it to woo your dh's

bunbun - grrr at your clinic 

am gonna post this in case i lose it and attempt to continue in a min......

kj x


----------



## keemjay

still here..... 
bit cross - have been bidding on Paris Keane tickets on Ebay but in the last hour they have shot up to £130 - my limit was £80 for 2 tickets. the seller must be rubbing their hands in glee....

hollyc - how was your scan - all good news i hope....i only feel my follie/s about 24 hrs after i have done the trigger jab, then they throb like anything....

cathyA - i dont think you are meant to feel any different on the 2ww- apart from more bonkers- every possible symptom you might have can also be attributed to an oncoming af so dont read anything into anything!! btw - i was thinking about you when i was being basted (like you do!) i noticed my consultant swabbed my cervix before inserting the catheter - if your did too then maybe all your hostile mucus got swabbed away!!

so whats everyone up to tonight? anything romantic? i had a nice surprise this morning - a new lovely snuggly bathrobe from per una. we dont usually do pressies so it was a lovely treat. having said that i have bought dh a wok so it seems we were both breaking the rules this time!

molly   will attempt to pm you in a min....

best fly again before its too late

 to meg in the sun  

kj x


----------



## cathyA

Keemjay - hope the computer's behaving. Are you expecting a candlelit chinese meal tonight??

Thanks for thinking of me while you were on your back! I don't think my docs arm is long enough to swab my cervix   but i'll drop it into the conversation next time!

Cathy


----------



## Karen-C

I'm in shock!

I got a large bunch of flowers and a card!

Think I must have woke up in the wrong house this morning! 

Karen xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY GIRLS 

kim- hope you are ok after your fall.

aussiemeg- good to see you! glad (but a little jealous) that you are having a nice romantic day 

Thank you all for the messages of suppot regarding my last cycle.

I had my baseline scan today. I was also promised a chat withe the doctor about my last cycle. When scan was over doc wrote me out a perscription and said see you on Wednesday. He had not even read through my notes to see what had happened with the last cycle. (this got me upset)
So when we asked him for a few moments to go over what had happened he was shocked, read the last page in my file and attempted to get a nurse to deal with it. There was not one available so he begrudgingly gave us five minuets. In which he talked to me like a child, telling me it was just that my body had not absorbed the hcg injection to make me ovulate but looking in to my past history(which he was casually thumbing through as he was talking) he thought it was possible that I might not be making any eggs at all even though follies were there on a few cycles. ( this made me even more upset)
When i asked if they would be able to see if there was eggs on my next cycle he said all it would take would be a blood test on iui day and then another two days later. (this made me even madder as I think this should be done for every one who has treatment in there first cycle and then carried on in to other cycles if there is a need, it might save some of the heart ach if you are not producing eggs to know at the start of treatment rather than 5 cycles down like we are.)
Doc was not going to give us this test until i insisted that they blooming well would.  I would rather know than keep on going through cycle after cycle of torture with no chance of it ever working.
I'm so upset with my clinic right now. I feel like I am over reacting in moments of sanity but I just feel like they have made so many errors in many areas of our treatment.
Sorry to vent it to you guys, I don't have anywhere else to do this, dh is just as upset as I am and i want to be seen to be strong for him. (i just don't feel it at the moment) 
So, i start meds again today. Hopefully it will all work out better this time.


----------



## BunBun

lily2k3 big  for you.
It really is awful that the clinics can get away with treating you so badly & they never seem to be able to say things in a nice way & agree with you about blood tests being taken on 1st cycle & not left until later treatments as I would certainly rather know what is going on from day one rather than months or years later.
All the best for this cycle.
Just a quick update I've had another   go at my clinic & they have finally agreed to let me have a scan tomorrow - pointed out to them that ovulation was missed previously & said I wasn't going to keep wasting my money on drugs & not go ahead with basting because we missed ovulation again.


----------



## Nicola1

Hi everyone,
Thank you to AussieMeg for putting my name on the list - it made me feel really special!
Went for my scan today, but, as I'd expected, my big follie had already left the building. I'm upset that they wouldn't baste on Saturday, but at least I know I'm ovulating and the clinic will believe me now! So, it's another month to wait - the hardest bit is that we can't try naturally for another 6-7 months (haven't been able to for the last year) because of dh's chemo. treatment last year, so I was excited about actually doing something this month. Never mind!

Lots & lots of luck to everyone this month!!
Nicola
x
ps. do you think they will charge me for treatment even though I didn't have any - forgot to ask?


----------



## Holly C

HAPPY VALENTINES EVERYONE!

So far so good for me today.  After eating DH's present yesterday I have made him chocolate cookies with little messages inside them   They've turned out really well so I'm sure he will be super impressed.  Feel a bit sick from making sure the icing tasted right tho!

Had my scan this morning - and everything is looking really good.  Two great good ones on my left (amazed that I can feel things so strongly and can imagine after the HCG it's going to feel a bit rough!) but nothing on my right.  However I wouldn't be surprised if there was something there by Weds as I've been getting twinges today.  Lovely consultant is really positive about it all and says I'm doing everything I should be and put me in the excellent category so that's a relief!  Basting day will be Friday!!  No orange pants but I do have orange zippy top - will that do?? 

KathyA - sorry to hear that you were upset yesterday    Thinking of you!!  Good luck too for the inspection and don't take any crap!!

Lilly - that's just no way to be treated!  I can't believe how they were trying to fob you off.  I'm really pleased that you stood your ground and demanded the blood tests!  After all you've been through you have a right to them.  Not a problem to let off steam with us!!

Bunbun - arrrgghh!  What pains your clinic are being and good on you too for sticking to your guns!  Hang on in there. I've got everything crossed that it won't be too late for you this cycle!!

Nicola1 - that's sooooo disappointing after everything you've been through.  It's really good that you are able to see the positive side.  Plan a nice couple of treats for you both over the month to help the time fly.  Sorry I can't answer your question about payment - I'm really not sure how they will play it....

Lucky you Karen C - how lovely!!  Nice pressie for you too KJ!

MollyW - at least she has finally arrived - what bad timing tho    Now you can start off on the journey again.

G'day Meg!  Your Valentine's day sounded very romantic - ahhhhh!  Thanks for the list!  Soak up that sun and keep us posted as to how you are getting on!

Good to hear you're doing well Gilly2!

Love to everyone

Holly C xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone

Hope I am posting on the right page!
I am having my first IUI at the end of this month and I'm very scared and excited!
My period started today so having a vaginal scan on 23rd of Feb (day 10) just to check everything is as it should be I guess although not really sure what its for! 
Having natural IUI so basting time will be 28th Feb or 1st march (cycle is pretty regular usually ovulate day 15/16)
Usually post on IUI with Vaganismus thread but read lots of the other threads, will now start posting on here as treatment s starting.
Feeling very nervous and frightend but not sure what of is that normal?!!!

Donna xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

i need some advise- went for our lesson in "jabbing" and got our drugs-im having clomid 100mg day 2-6 plus 100iu/0.5ml of puregon on days 4-6 and 8 then pregnyl 10,000iu

does this sound right for a 1st iui?

my history- pcos-anovulatory-dh count 200million/50million and 50 %.

thanks girls

Mez
xxx

Ps good luck purple!!! xxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi Girls

I am here and read your posts most days. My heart goes out to the girls having a rough clinhic time. Remember you can always have a real vent at the clinic as most of you are paying for this service and so you deserve what you pay for and then if you feel a bit of remorse later or have to go back then blame the drugs .

Mez your prototcol sounds just perfect. 

Now I have to run as still don't have my pc. Hello to all my buddies and will be more communicative next week

Love and kisses
Megan


----------



## aliso1

Hi Girls


Happy Valentines Day    


I got a lovely box of Thornton Chocolates couried to the work today from hubby. Bang goes my diet today, going to restrict myself to one a day.


My reflexology was great on Friday, nearly fell asleep, booked for another 4 sessions to see if it will help TTC.

Hello to everybody, hope you are all okay as I have been a bit AWOL.

Meg for your list my hossie waits for a month before starting next IUI so awaiting AF which should be due beginning of March. Will starting sniffing again on 24/2/05

Does anybody else have to wait a month inbetween.?

ALi


----------



## Candy

New Home ladies, may it bring you all luck C x


----------



## Candy

Evening all,

Molly (Answer from bfp thread) we both took Q10 it during stim/down regging and 2ww (well not DH during the 2ww) was meant to help with the blood flow during the stimming & 2ww, but I did stop as soon as I got a positive test... I am guessing that if you are taking aspirin, you should stop it to ... really hoping that things work out for you soon naturally x

Alison I had to wait a month between goes, annoying ta the time, but glad we did.

Mez, I am not sure about your question as we didn't mix our drugs

Welcome Donna lovely to have you with us, its a real rollercoaster, really hope it works out for you.

Kim, hope all is ok with u, must dash

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22673.0.html


----------



## starr

Happy Valentines All  

Hope you are all ok..

Kim how's the 2ww going??  

Donna welcome

Lily grrrr to the doctors... I can't believe how intsensitive they all seem to be lately... Lots of you have had problems..
We've been really lucky our NHS clinic have been fab all along.

With the new link i've forgotten everyone else.  
So here's a general....Happy stabbing/ Waiting/ 2ww/ Inbetween dance for you all
             

Been back to the clinic today. Only 1 follie 14mm but it should grow, going back weds and then hopefully meet the baster on thurs. It all seems to have come round really quickly. We've never done this 2 on the trot before. All seems very speedy........ 
I must admit i'm not expecting this to work and am gearing up for ivf at the end of march... Do you think that's defeatist?? I suppose you have to protect yourself for the future...hmm getting a bit morbid now.

Have a good night all

Love Starr xxxxxxxxxx  

ps just a card for me....with the usual promise of flowers when they're unexpected.. mind u i don't expect them on valentines day anymore so i would be surprised xx


----------



## rachaelj

hello - I just typed a long message with lots of perosnals and it has disappeared into cyberspace because something was being done with the site ggrrrr!

I'll try again.  I haven't been around much but I am now coming into the home straight with the 2WW.  I'm not feeling positive but am alright about it.  Nothing can prepare you for how gutted you feel when you have a BFN though so am not looking forward to Friday.  i know I should be more postive but just can't seem to do it! I'm catching up a bit.....

Molly W -   at your recommendation I wear orange knickers - not seen that one before!

Keeem! Is it still you?? Thankxa for your   am sending thme straight back to you now      

Cathy - sorry you seem to have been having a rough time - you still seem to have your sense of humour though.

Gilly - good luck on 2WW

Lou - hey cycle buddy - nice to hear from you and sorry I haven't been around to offer some support.  hope you are doing ok and have not been tempted to test early.  i'm not doing a test at all - just going to hospital for blood test.

Alex and Sims - goos luck with 2WW

Rachel md   re:  

Lilly  

Donna - welcome

Mez - your regime sounds similar to mine.  I have pcos and do 100 mg of clomid for 5 days followed by 50 mg puregon for about 5 days and then HCG jab.  The con said that the clomid forms the egg and the puregon grows it.

Hope everyone is ok and hello to eveyone else.  The first week of the 2WW just drags but it seems to be speeding up now.


----------



## gilly2

Hello everyone,

DH was very good to me yesterday.  Got a DVD i wanted.  Gordon Ramsay cookbook and box of chocs.  Normally if he remembers a card i feel lucky!!!!.  Day8 of 2WW and starting to feel crampy.  Trying so hard to remain positive though as so many threads here say this is common and does not always mean   AF is on her way.


----------



## topsham

hi everyone

hope you all had fab valentines days?

now starting to feel at the end of my tether! not really sure when to test had basting on 2/2/05 aggghhhhh this is horrid, the sore boobs have gone now so I'm wondering if I will come on?

hope you are all well?

Laurie x


----------



## cathyA

Hi one and all,

Wecome Donna - you'll be fine with us!

Starr - our NHS lot are great too - won't have a word said against them, and if we need to move over the road where they have posh curtains, they'll all be there too! Can't believe you're ready for the baster already - hope this week goes well for you.

Gilly - I'm on day 8 too and doing the crampy thing and a good impression of a beach ball, but i've been there before so.....

 to everyone else - suffering from a bit of amnesia since we moved home, so just say hope you're all OK.

Cathy


----------



## greeners

Hi all, hope it's okay if I join part 58.  Just had a failed IUI , but am feeling quite positive at the moment  .  Got a book off e-bay called 'the emotional side of infertility'.  It's a really great book and I'd recommend it to all you.  It's by Chrissie Jones.  

Hope all of those on your 2ww's are feeling positive and I send you lots of fairy dust   

Starr - my clinic said I can't start my next IUI until I've gone through two cycles.  Why is your clinic letting you do it straight away - are you doing it with meds  

Lou XXX


----------



## gilly2

I too have nothing bad to say about NHS.  It took a long time to start with as my GP was hopless at spotting my en do and adhesions and kept saying i was to take painkillers for my AF which was causing me to colapse.  They also would not listen to my pleas to help with having a baby.  I thought at that time 5 years was pretty long to have had no success!!!  Once our hospital was involved i must say my treatment has been fantastic.  I know not everyone has had a good time with the NHS but i feel in my experience they have been fantastic.

Must add though that my gyno looks very odd.  Bit like a ferret!!  They all have pics on the waiting room which raise a smile each time i go in.


----------



## Le

Girls

Hi Rachel, nice to hear from you and that you are doing well on your   fingers crossed you get the  

Hello all you other girls on the   there seem to be loads of us at the moment.

Well I'm struggling to not test at the moment, DH wanted me to test yesterday, he said Valentines must be lucky but i was good and didn't. I have had a strange feeling in my tummy since saturday...sort of like doing too many sit-ups (haven't done any for over 5 years !!!) very slight but still there, i think its the insanity of the   getting to me...anyone else getting this?
I'm also going mad trying to take my mind off of testing...not supposed to test until friday!! seems ages away.

Anyway enough of me...
Keeemjay...hehehe with your new name, hope you are ok after your fall!!

Candy lovely to hear from you, hope you are well, can't beleive you are almost half way thru!!!



Anti AF dance for all on the


----------



## Le

Lou
XX


----------



## keemjay

Le - thanks for the anti AF dance  

Starr you speedy thing, cant believe you are nearly ready to go to the baster again!!

Laurie - sending you lots of      vibes for tomorrow

Gilly -   at your ferret gyno. we think our consultant looks like Gordon Brown!!

Greeners - tell me more about this book - what kinda stuff has it got in it?

so far am feeling very chilled out on this 2ww (famous last words!) have a busy week working which should keep me occupied, then dh is dj-ing on sat night at a wet-baby-max's- head party and on sun we are going to the farmers market, then I am doing portraits of  baby max and then we have friends for dinner. so not much time to be obsessive!!

better post before laptop crashes...

love and   to all

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

hi all,

just wanted to say sorry for the rant yesterday.
I am feeling much calmer now, I think it was just the shock of a doc saying it looks possible that you could be making no eggs at all.
My clinic are not bad really, I guess they can't for-see things just like i can't. I think I might have over reacted just a tad 

Hope everyone is ok and, sorry I cant remember the personals i wanted to post. I think the meds are cracking me up


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello everyone

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days but have just tried to check how you're all doing. I'm due to test Saturday, but unlike the other two txs, I have absolutely no symptoms of anything, even the cyclogest - not even sore (.) (.)!! What's going on?   They were killing me last time, plus I had lots of twinges and cramps. So not expecting much when it comes to test day. Am on a training course this week though and it's very intensive, which is great, as time is flying by.

It's great hearing what you all did for Valentine's (I'm so nosy!). DP and I had a long weekend away in Scotland as a belated celebration for our fifth anniversary, so we kind of incorporated V day into that. Was great to take a break, fresh snow on the mountains and nobody about at all in the forests! Was a bit naughty too and had some fizz  and fun   . Helps the 2WW fly by too...

Here's hoping this week is a lucky one for all of us testing. 

    

  

Abby


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Topsham 16.02.05
Le 18.02.05
Rachaelj 18.02.05
Abby Carter 19.02.05 
Gilly2 21.02.05
CathyA 22.02.05
Keemjay 25.02.05
Le 25.02.05
Alex28 25.02.05
Sims76 25.02.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

BunBun
Holly C
Starr
Petalb
LizH
Gwen
Lilly2K3 
Donna Taylor
Mez

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*
Nicola1 
Emma - Awaiting af
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
ViL and moosey New donor and awaiting af
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - starting in new year
Cherub
Choogal
Aliso1 starting end feb
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
Greeners got to wait a cycle

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## rachaelj

Laurie - just wanted to say good luck as it looks from the list that you are testing tomorrow  

Lou - loved all the       - glad you didn't test as it might make me cave in as well


----------



## jannie38

Aussiemeg
Thanks 4 putting me on the list.  But I was 3rd time lucky not 1st. (iui attempts)

Keep up the great work  dont know how you keep up with everyone.


----------



## MollyW

to Laurie for testing today... 

 to Struthie for first appointment. You will be fine!

Abby - did you mean you were naughty in the snowy forests as there was no-one about?  

Lily - glad you're feeling a bit better.  It's fine to have a rant - best thing sometimes. Fingers crossed for this cycle... 

Kim  .  Hang in there girl you're doing great!

 to AussieMeg. There's a really hard frost today - had to scrape the ice off the windscreen this morning (well DP did!) and its freezing cold - but are we jealous of you on the beach? We are NOT (not!) 

        to all on the 2ww. DO NOT TEST EARLY or the pee stick police will get you!  

Candy - thanks for the info - no I don't have MG's book but will look out for it. Glad to see you are almost half way there now - you should have a decent bump by now.  

Hi to Looby, Starr, Cathy, Rachel, Jannie, Le, Claireabelle, Ali, Holly, BunBun, and everyone else.

  

Got to get on with some work now!

Love Molly
x


----------



## greeners

Laurie, good luck with the test today.  I'm sending you loads of positive thoughts!!!


----------



## topsham

hi everyone & thanks

unfortunately i started spotting today and its -ve feel crap.

not too sure what to do now.

Lauire


----------



## MollyW

Laurie.

So sorry to hear about your -ve.  

Thinking of you.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Le

Ohhh Laurie, so sorry this was negative this time, keep your chin up girl

Love
Lou


----------



## BunBun

for Laurie - sorry to hear your news.
Wishing all the best to Struthie for your appointment today.
I finally had my scan yesterday & everything still ok largest follie now at 20mm. I had to wait until almost 6pm before they called me back to say take the trigger injection today & then in for basting tomorrow. Now trying to plan my journey as may well have to go on my own as DH as been very unwell during the night - not looking forward to doing the trip on my own as I'm looking at least 5 hours of travelling & appointment is at 11.30am - now off to look up bus & train times.
Great list again Meg - hope all is well with you.
Good luck to all those on your 2ww.


----------



## cathyA

Bunbun -   for the basting tomorrow. Wow what a journey!

Laurue - i've sent you a little message on your other post. What a shame.

Lou - thanks v much for the dance and orange spots - did your finger get stuck?!

Lilly - glad you're feeling calmer today. its a rollercoaster isn't it.

 to all the other   girls. Keeping sane?

Cathy


----------



## gilly2

Laurie I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you are coping okay.

I look like a freak today (more than normal!!!)  Developed a huge coldsore on my face.  Must be stress as i have not had one for quite a few years now.  Want to hide for a few weeks but unfortunately attending loads of meetings in work.  Feel as if everone is staring at me.


----------



## greeners

Gilly - snap!  I'm having a bad fringe day today and also feel like everyone is staring.  Have shut myself in my office in the hope noone will disturb me and laugh at my v.short fringe!

Bun bun - I had my trigger injection on a Saturday night and then insemination at 11.00 am on the Monday - do you think I may have had it too late

Lou X


----------



## BunBun

Lou- I can't answer the question about whether it was too late for you with your trigger injection as this is my 1st time that I've needed to take it. It seems that my clinic have changed their minds on the timings as info sheet used to state insemination the day after lsh surge or 36 hours after trigger, but is now day of lsh surge & next day if triggered.
Perhaps some of the other girls can answer your question.


----------



## Holly C

Hi there 

Laurie - I'm really sorry to hear your news! I truly hope things will go more smoothly for you in the future as it's been a really hard time this past month for you both.  I hope you've got something nice to look forward to so that it might help you going forward    Take good care of yourself.

Le - I can't help with your question either as I've got a feeling I might be in a similar position but more of that below.

Gilly - I've found the most amazing cure for coldsores - it's an amino acid called L-Lysine.  You can get it in any health food shop and it's in tablet form.  You take it as soon as you feel the tingle and it stops them dead in their tracks!  I have a small scar from one that started it's arrival on Monday night but it's nothing like it would have been.  My sister also swears by it.

Greeners- your fringe sounds hilarious!! Sorry!  Just pass it off as being de rigeur - after all it is London Fashion Week  

Bunbun - good luck tomorrow   !  I might be basting with you so we can be 2ww together!  more on that below....

Hey all the 2ww Lou, RachelJ, Abby Carter, Gilly2, CathyA, KeemJay, Sims76, Alex28, Trislan - hope you are managing to stay as sane as can be!!

Hi to Struthie - hope your appointment went well??!

Hi too to Molly, AussieMeg (grrrr about your lovely weather or should I say brrrr - it's turned VERY cold here), Starr, Lilly, PetalB, Gwen, LizH, Mez, Donna Taylor and everyone else  

I have just returned from my second follie tracking scan and everything on Monday was looking really good.  Today it appears that there is some progesterone in my uterus which shouldn't be there as I am injecting.  This means that I probably haven't been responding to the supercur after all.  However my follicle(s) are still looking good and lining is right etc.  I have to do HCG jab tonite with basting scheduled for Friday.  Lovely consultant has said that he wants me back tomorrow for another scan first thing with DH in tow in case I over ride the supercur and ovulate tonight.  This means that basting could be tomorrow but won't know until first thing if this is the case.  If all is still intact then it will be Friday.  I am a little apprehensive as it had been going well and then a bit of a spanner.  The smaller of the two follies hasn't progressed since Monday so that means we are really just in with the one.  I'm telling myself that this is all you need and the Consultant said that there has been plenty of success with one and he says repeat after me 'failure is not an option'!  He is very funny looks neither like a ferret or Gordon Brown (which I found highly amusing when reading earlier  )  

So have a favor to ask you - please can you keep your fingers, toes etc all crossed for me for tomorrow and maybe Friday too - naturally I'm doing the same in return - ahhhh the power of     eh?!

Cheers guys!

Holly C xx


----------



## struthie

Thank you so much to all of you - as after all I am not officially an IUI girl.
Our appointment is at 5.15pm,I will update as soon as we get home.
Good luck to you all,hope my con doesn't look like a ferrett or Gordon Brown either!!!


----------



## gilly2

Hi Holly,

Thanks for the tip.  I will pop into Boots on the way home.  I always think they look worse than they actually are.  DH thinks its just a spot.  I reckon he is going blind!!!!

Best of luck to you and everyone else!


----------



## starr

Hey All

Sorry Laurie for the bfn  it's not fair eh xxx

Well it's been a wierd day. Went to the clinic today for my scan to see if we are ok for tommorow. Firstly had to wait ages (normally they are v quick) Next went to a different room to normal to find *5* people in there!! I did ask if they were having party but no they were testing a new scanning machine. I was asked if i minded, how could i say no. Then in walks the consultant as well so there were 7 people in the room!! Very bizarre. I had the doc and the consultant try out the machine and there was lots of very technical talk that went right over me. 
Then i had swabs and a practise transfer done(no talk of this before) By this time i think my poor doc had forgotten why i was there and i had to check that i was ok for the baster tommorow!! I am apparantley but i have no idea of how many follies or how good the lining is  

Well we're booked on for 11 tommorow(after tracking down the lab guy... he was at lunch!!)

I'm glad really that we've decided this is the last go at iui, I seem to have found it much harder this month. Lots of tears  and tantrums . I think it;s the 2 goes on the trot. I see now why they normally make you wait. It's all come round really quickly, mind u my last date with the baster was only 3 and a half weeks ago!!

Holly and BunBun, we can all do the 2ww together xx

Keemy (still sounds wierd!) Keeping yourself busy is a good idea. Aww portraits of max will be very cute. Enjoy xx

Abby and Le good luck for the testing. (Abby no symptoms can be good news !!)

Meg not happy with you being so warm in aus when we're freezing our butts off here   glad you're having a fab time xx

Candy can't beleive your already half way there.... must be the speediest pregnancy in history!! Is it going fast for you too?? Hope not savor every moment. You deserve it xxx

We've decided that our next step on this mad road will wait until the end of April. It's all been a bit much lately and i think if this fails we'll need a few weeks out. We've got an app with the nurse on 9th march to set it all up and then aim to start after our planned holiday to St Lucia or Antigua in April. I think Dh has had it at the moment. Can't blame him.

Catch up with you all soon

Much love Starr xxxxxxxx

ps must go and find those orange pants xx


----------



## MollyW

Struthie -  doesn't look anything like a ferret or Gordon Brown!  I think he's quite good looking in a safe, conventional way.  He walks a bit funny though - very deliberately - like he's got something clenched between his buttocks!    Hope it all goes well....

Holly - what a saga! Sounds like your c/s is on the case though, so well done him! How did they tell about the progesterone in your uterus? I'm assuming you had a blood test...I never have any b/tests only scans...  We'll be keeping everything crossed for tomorrow/Friday.
        for you....

BunBun - you poor thing with your journey - especially if you have to go on your own!  I thought mine was bad at a three hour drive each way.  Make sure they give you at least 15 minutes to lie down afterwards, but don't worry after that as the  will be well on their way.  

Greeners/Gilly    at your bad  days!

Special    for Kim.

Love to all,

Molly


----------



## MollyW

Hi Starr

Sorry you've found this cycle so tough.      for the basting.

Hope you've washed those knickers by now!  

Molly


----------



## Holly C

Hey Molly!

Been meaning to say - love that photo - excellent timing getting that shot!

Re progesterone - c/s could see it on the scanner dildo cam thingy.  Apparently it's a bit of a whizzy one - maybe like the one that was being used on Starr today    What a nightmare being a guinea pig with a room full!  Still I'm almost feeling blase' about it all with knickers being whipped off at the drop of a hat    Heaps of   to you for tomorrow as you've really been on an emotional roller coaster with two on the trot! 

Busy day for the IUI ladies tomorrow!!

Take care all!

Holly C xxx


----------



## alex28

Hi girls
not sure if anyone else has exp of these symptons but i had my IUI done on Friday last week with clomid  and no other drugs etc.  I was on 150mg this month and from day 10/12 onwards had quite bad cramps etc which i presumed was the follies growing.  Thought after ovulation this would disappear however since Friday i still have bad pain bit a little diff. These are pains that are running across my tummy and feels like i have torn a muscle or done 1000 sit-ups in one go!! Not very likely believe me!!

I get the odd twinge lower down sometimes too.  Anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## Le

Hi Alex

Thats the exact same feeling i have had since last saturday (see previous post !!!), i'm waiting to test on friday. Nice to know someone else is feeling the same!! I'll let you know on friday if it was a good sign!! 

I have had very light spotting today which has had me panicking but i am determined to be positive

good luck everyone
Lou
X


----------



## lilly2k3

hi girls,

how are we all doing?

I am relieved to hear that some of you who have not taken a break between treatments are finding it harder going than usuall. I thought I was cracking up 
Can I just ask you, have you responded quicker with not having a break?
I have only been stabbing for 3 days now and my levels are up high, doc thinks I will be ready in a couple of days even though we cant see any follies yet. (i don't understand) This is just so not me, I am usually at least two weeks before anything happens. It has only been 10 days since baster day of last cycle.

 *good luck  *  
to all of the basters who are set to go in the next few days and to all of the 2ww ppl. There seems to be a lot of activity at the moment. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello all

Laurie, so sorry to hear your result. Hope that after a few days you're feeling a bit stronger and more able to deal with whatever you decide to do next. Try and get lots of cuddles together, as it's one of the few things that can help.

Hi too to Molly (well, I was all for having some fun outdoors, but DP was a bit shy...), Starr (thanks for your encouraging comments, but I still think there's no way this cycle has worked for me - guess I'll find out soon enough though!). Good luck to Le and RachaelJ for the next couple of days, will be thinking of you and hoping it's wonderful news. Hi too to Lillyand Holly and anyone else I've forgot to mention. 

Love
Abby


----------



## rachaelj

hello everyone,

laurie - just wanted to add that I am sorry about your news, particularly as you have had such a rough time of it.  Lou and Alex, I have had the funny twinges as well and they have only just seemed to wear off.  I wonder if it is your ovaries kind of reacting to having been so stimulated and the fact they are now coming off all the drugs?

Lou - thinking of you hun - it is me and you next. Haven't we done well not to test early? good luck to bun bun and Holly C for their basting tomorrow                      

I'm feeling a bit   and need a few


----------



## rachaelj

ooops - not sure how the   with the flashing wotsit got in there.....


----------



## gilly2

Sorry ladies.  I have been very bad.  Woke up at about 4am this morning and tested on my pee stick!!!!!  Needless to say on the morning of day 10 i did not get the result i was looking at.  

I'm a twit i know.  Learned my lesson though!!!  I feel so stupid now.  I spent yest reading through old posts and noticed a lot of folk had a faint line on day 10 and was convinced that i would.  You would think though that after 7 years i would have expected the same old result.  So glad i never told DP what i was doing.

Tomorrow i will invite the   in!!!!


----------



## starr

Gilly step away from the pee sticks. Naughty girl!!! 
I'm sending the    straight over....

Keep your chin up girl, it's not over till the   sings xx

Well i'm all realy to go, shower, de fuzz, orange undies..... 

Had major row with dh last night. I think we're both at the end of our tether. Neither of us is very positive about this cycle. Oh well maybe that's the way it goes... Might be a nice surprise......  

See ya
Starrxxx


----------



## cathyA

Morning all.

Starr - thinking of you today    . the very first time i had the dildocam there were 5 in the room. They all came through a little curtain and I had a sort of Monty Python flashback that they should have been doing a song and dance as they came in! Must have been the nerves!  

 to all the other basters in the next couple of days.

Gilly - hang on in there. You're testing the day before me, I think - be strong!!

 Julie - can you feel us all holding hands?

Abby - you don't want to be exposing anything in this weather - you'll get chilblains!

By the way my con is a big man with red hair and a big mostache - reminds me of my teddy!!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Well I've just got back from a scan appointment (on day 17), but I've been told this cycle has to be abandoned because I have over reacted to the drugs and have 4 big follies.  I've got an appointment with the consultant next week to discuss IVF.

Good luck to everyone scanning, basting and testing over the next few days.

Liz


----------



## Le

BFN for me.... Started spotting heavier today and tested negative.

not sure where to go from here

Lou


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

Le- Sorry to hear of your bfn. 

Liz- thats bad news about your cycle, I hope you are ok.  

gilly2- Forget big brother the   are watching you.
                
I hope the rest of you 2ww'ers are keeping your spirits up.  

Starr-Hope all went well today.

kim- How are you doing?

To all I have not mentioned, Hello.


----------



## starr

Well the deed is done!!!

We were both still fraught by the time we got into the room. Dh's sample was very good so that cheered him up and by the time it was done we were both calmer!!!

The nurse said it looked like good timing, and she was hopeful. We laughed and said we weren't......  So it's all done and now i'm gonna try and forget about it.

Been out this afternoon to look at carpets/bed's/and furniture. Also got a quote on a new car a Mini....now i know it's not kiddie friendly but i love them and feel it's now or never... hmm need to think more..

Le so sorry for the bfn, xxxxxx

Liz that's a pain too honey xxxxx

Lilly how are you, you asked about us xxxx

Ooh dinner's ready

See Ya 

Love starr xxxx


----------



## MollyW

to Le for the BFN. So sorry to hear about that, especially when you have tried to keep everyone so +ve. Take time to decide what you want to do.  We are here for you if you need us.

Liz - sorry your tx has to be abandoned.  Seems especially cruel when you were understimmed last time.  What a shame they couldn't convert to IVF this time when you had the nice big follies!  

Cathy   at the Monty Python dance...

Starr -   for the row. This is all SO pressured isn't it?  Hope the basting went okay.  

Gilly -   for testing early!  Sending the   straight round to impound the pee sticks...

 Julie Angel.  There are lots of peeps here on the 2ww to keep you company...

RachelJ   for testing tomorrow and Abby  too for Saturday - keeping everything crossed for you (just as well you resisted the   in the snow - prob best not to in the 2ww!)

Lily - I have heard that IUI can have a cumulative effect, so maybe you do respond quicker next time around. Hoping that's the case for you. Good luck with your next scan. 

Holly - my DP took the pic - it is lovely isn't it? Fantastic to have such a great scanner - I have never heard of them being able to SEE progesterone in the womb!  The scanner at my clinic is like an old 50s black & white telly - mostly snow - how they can ever tell anything is a mystery to me!  

 to everyone else... 

Keem's laptop has finally died  so I am trying to keep her updated... She is going cold turkey without her daily FF fix! 

Love Molly


----------



## *looby*

Molly,

Please      to Keeeeeeeeeeeeem for me 

Are you okay Honey ??

Love to you all,

Looby xxx


----------



## petal b

hi this is petal b (new),just wanted to say hi to everyone.abit nervous tonight, it is  the big day tomorrow, had a scan yesterday and i have three follies ready.i want to be postive but it is hard to be. you never really hear of iui working frst time, everyone seems to be having a rough time ,i am grateful i have got this far sending lots of love to everyone and good luck


----------



## rachaelj

Petal - welcome to FF and the IUI girls. There are people who have had successes with IUI first time so you never know and whatever happens it is very supportive here and stops you going a bit nuts!

Lou - I am so sorry about your negative result - obviously I had all my fingers and toes crossed for you as you were due to test tomorrow same as me.  Take a bit of time out to have a cry and then you will be able to think it through and decide what to do next.  My thoughts are with you.

Gilly - bad girl -   will come and get you if you are not careful!  I feel quite pleased that I have resisted.  The way I see it, if it comes up negative, then you get really upset and then just think that it might be wrong anyway.  Then, when you do the "real" test, if it is postive all well and good but if it is still negative, you get upset a second time round.  I say, best to only get upset the one time!!!  Also, you are a long time pg if it is a postive result so you may as well hold out until the proper testing day.  

I'm not going to do a test in the morning. I'm just going to go to the hospital and have a blood test so you may not hear from me straight away but I will let you all know as you have been so supportive.

Thanks and hello to everyone.


----------



## Abby Carter

Lou, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. 

RachaelJ, hoping for good things for you tomorrow.

Am pretty sure my tx hasn't worked this time as I've got a throbbing in my left ovary area, which is similar to what I had on the first tx which was a BFN. But I'll wait till Saturday to pee on the BF stick!

Molly, thanks for your good wishes as ever, you're wonderful.

Abby
x


----------



## jess p

Just dropping in to wish everyone GOOD LUCK! I'm on half term this week (primary teacher) so spending ages reading all the threads instead of doing my planning for next half term!

I'm having my 2nd IUI on tues 22nd feb. 1st one was awful so am having acupuncture today to help me chill out a bit!  I'm only going to have this IUI, which we get on the NHS, if it doesn't work we are booked in for an appointment about IVF on 22nd april at ISIS Centre in Colchester. This of course, will cost mega bucks so am really praying that this IUI works.  

Good luck everyone - it's going to work for someone!
Jess x


----------



## petal b

just wanted to say good liuck to everyone who is testing soon i will be thinking of you all.i go in at 5 0 clock today  in a way i wish it was all over,i don't know how i am going to wait for so long  can't sleep as it is.i have been sitting here painting my toe nails as if the doc is going to be looking at my toes.


----------



## BunBun

I'm now offically on my 2ww & will test on 3rd march - very horrible time yesterday & wish I never even bothered.


----------



## Abby Carter

Hang in there BunBun. This really is a lottery, so you just never know. And what is it they say, the brightest dawn follows the darkest night?

Abby


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello all,

**********-Hello and welcome   Good luck with the 2ww.

petalb- I hope today went well for you. Fingers crossed for you in your  

bunbun- sorry to hear you had a tough time of it  I hope you are ok and sail through your 2ww getting a bfp.

mollyw- Say hello to kim for me, how is she doing on 2ww? 

rachaelj & any other testers, i hope you get the results you are looking for, good luck.

Starr- I am fine, just plodding along.

My progress- I went for scan and bloods again today.(they have had me in every day this week) My estrogen levels were up to 600 odd on Wednesday but had gone down to 120ish yesterday. I had no folies growing bigger than 11mm still today so I will have to call clinic for results tonight from todays blood to see when i go back.


----------



## Abby Carter

Hello all,

RachaelJ, hope it's gone well for you. I won't be online till tomorrow now after I've tested. I feel absolutely nothing down there this time, so am convinced that means there's absolutely nothing going on. So will probably be BFP. I can be matter of fact about it now, but I know things will be different in the morning. Still, I have to work solidly all weekend so at least I won't have much time to dwell on it. 

Hope you all enjoy your Friday evening.

Abby


----------



## keemjay

Helloooooo!!!!!
 at my laptop, am at my neighbours who are away but kindly said i could pop in and use their pc

theres been so much to read that i cant possibly follow it all up but i have been thinking of you all, and thank you for thinking of and asking after me 

big (((HUGS)))  for the BFNs this week, its horrid isnt it, and unfortunately there nothing anyone can do - just take lots of care of yourselves

seems to have been a fair bit of basting going on too - sending lots of     to you all

have been bereft without my daily fix of FF - sadly now realise i dont have any real friends only cyber ones  i remember from last year how i dont like talking to anyone on the 2ww - does anyone else find that? i feel like i havent got anything to say cos most people dont know so you have to lie when they ask what you've been up to, and you dont want to discuss it with the people that do know....
anyway, news is that i have been spotting since wed which is early even for me - only 5 days post baster - so i am pretending its implanation bleed for now, tho it does seem a bit heavier today. am trying very hard not to think anything about anything, have worked lots so thats kept my mind busy. had a big row with dh (very rare) about the laptop and was very wicked to him - poor thing he has been trying to fix it every night, but we have made up now  am really hating how much this takes over again, even tho we had no drugs and it felt much less stressful... now it just seems like i cant put anything in the diary, keep thinking we might be doing another cycle so better not go away this weekend or that night. we want to go to lanzarote in April but dont know where we are going to be at by then....grrrrrrr i just dont want all this hassle, where did my life go all of a sudden. hmmm the 2ww might just be starting to do my head in. i need a damn good drink and i cant even do that  am meant to be going out tomorrow night as dh is dj-ing but dont think i can manage it - am gonna be too tempted to down a quick cider....
   to my fellow 2wwers - hope you are saner than me...
better be offski now, will try and hijack this pc again in the next few days

   and  to each and every one of yous

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time.


----------



## Holly C

Hello!

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days.  Lots to catch up on!

Sorry to hear that it was a negative Lou - really really hope that you are feeling a little better by now.  There's no words I can say that will help so   to you both.

LizH - hope you are doing okay after the disappointment of an abandoned cycle.  So frustrating after putting in all that time and effort.

Gilly2 - not too much longer for you to wait now!  Hope those   haven't been required again!!

Thinking of you RachelJ and Abby Carter - really hope that it's better than you think it's going to be!  Sending you loads of    to help!

Lilly - it sounds like they are really looking after you this cycle with all the monitoring!  Hope it's going to work out just fine for you this time round  

Bunbun - hope you've managed to put the trauma of Thursday behind you and you are looking after yourself on the 2ww!

********** - hi there and welcome!!  Good luck on your 2ww too!  When are you due to test?

PetalB - you and I are same day basters so we're in this together!!

Starr - it all sounds positive for you even though it was stressful getting there!  Here's hoping the 2ww flies and it's all good news at the end of it!!

Hi CathyA - not too long for you to wait now    

Hiya Molly - the C/S said that he could see signs of  progesterone when the lining goes a bit fluffy looking.  I think I knew what he meant when I scrunched up my eyes and peered at it more closely  

KeemJay - welcome back!  V annoying about your laptop!!  Re - the other - I'm sure it's implantation  - way too early for it to be anything else     Horrible when you argue with DH isn't it.  Hope it's all sorted now.

Hi JessP - heaps of    for you for Tuesday!

Sims and Alex - hope you are both doing okay too!!

Am officially a 2ww now.  Everything went according to original plan and was basted on Friday.  Swimmers all good and I ovulated late yesterday afternoon (yes I'm weird as I can feel it all - v sensitive down there so goodness only knows how a pregnancy will be for me!) so the little guys should have made it to their destination in good time.  It's all up to nature and the cyclogest now    Feeling good about it but not trying not to get hopes up too much at the same time!

Made a terrible mistake last night and let on to my mother what we had been up to.  Really wish I hadn't and DH v annoyed.  Will have to warn her to keep it to herself as she's one who likes to share these things..........  grrr what have I done!!  Wish I had more sense like you Keemjay and just made up something when she asked what we've been doing lately!

Ok breakfast time!!

Good luck today Abby and look forward to hearing from you and RachelJ soon.

Big hi to Megan and Laurie and anyone else I may have missed mentioning.

Love 
Holly C xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Just a quick one from me - BFN, as I thought. Surprisingly am not too down about it, even went to see one of my close friends and his new baby this morning, and didn't blub. Like I said though, I just knew it hadn't worked. So I'll call the clinic Monday morning and get an appointment to start on IVF, so guess I'll be off to the other thread in a few days. But will still pop back on here to see how you're all doing.

Good luck everyone, do all you need to to stay sane in all of this.

Abby
x


----------



## cathyA

Hi all,

Abby - sorry about the BFN. You seem to be taking it quite well though. Good luck with whatever you do next. Liked your saying - lets all wait for the sunrise!

Holly  - you put me to shame, remembering what everyones doing! Hope you're 2ww flies by for you. We told family a while ago and although they mean well we do sometines wonder what the hell we did it for. After all, people wouldn't keeping asking you how you felt every day after youd had   now would they?  

Rachel - have everything crossed for you   

KeemJay - had exactly the same heated discussion about diaries, holidays, life etc as you this am. Have a nice bottle of red wine lined up for sometime next week should the need arise  . Glad you've got a way of getting on line. Imagine a 2ww without your cyber firends!  

Having a great weekend (taking my mind off the impending peestick!) Went to the atheletics in Birmingham last night and saw Kelly Holmes, Maurice Greene (nice     ) and others. Today we've been to Anglesey Abbey to see the Winter Garden - FAB - Took LOADs of photos and tommorrow its a friends babys christening, which will be a baby fest (oh no) but my friends play in a really good big band which will be fun and I'll absorb myself taking candids of all the mums/babes etc. (Always the photographer....) KeemJay - forgot to say photography is a major hobby and stress reliever of mine!

Must go.. I can smell stew and dumplings!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls


Have been keeping a low profile but reading all your post.

Start sniffing again on Thursday.  So to say hello to everybody  sniffing , basting or 2WW.

To anybody who has got a BFN must heart goes out ot you all.


Ali


----------



## aliso1

Keemjay


Hope you are feeling better, that is why I have been keeping very quiet.  DH and I had a discussion about TTC two weekends ago, I brought up the subject but it had to be aired and I think the both of us were frightened to go down the route. It is hard as you say you can never plan anything, take for eg last night one of our friends asked us to a ceildh on the 19th March and I automatically thought that is okay that will probably the weekend before I am basted.    

It controls our life no matter what we do.  So whe have decided we have our 3rd attempt and hopefully that will work, it not we will go a holiday and have a break before our 4th and last attempt. We are not going for IVF which I am sad about but I have to take DH feelings into the matter as well.

So I still feel a bit raw typing this but I have to keep my spirits up I still have two attempts left and there is a lot worse off people in the world than me and DH.

Ali


----------



## murtle

Hey Kim

What's with the name change?

I hope your pooter is better soon. Can't imagine the 2ww without it - nightmare.  

I'm praying the bleeding has stopped and was nothing more then implantation spotting. Fingers crossed for you both. 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,
It is a bit quiet in here at the moment. Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekend.

Cathy- sounds like you are having a good weekend. I hope you got some good photographs!
I am a photography student and have spent most of this weekend taking and printing photo's myself. I find it quite therapeutic myself.

Holly- Glad to hear your basting went well. Good luck for your 2ww, I hope you get a bfp.

aliso1- Good luck with starting your new cycle, I hope this is the one for you.

Abby- sorry to hear of your bfn hunny, I hope you are ok  

Well I'm off for a well earned soak now. 
Enjoy the rest of your Sunday girls


----------



## Smartie

Hello! I don't know who I'm replying to as yet? but I hope someone gets my hello.. I'm new to this site but gosh I'm impressed and like the idea of getting to know some of you v smart ladies.. you realy know your way round all the logos and stuff I'm dead boring! but I am in the same lonley space as you guys in relation to the bun in oven scenario! my fur baby Tomas is now trying to walk all over the keys here!! but I luv him and can't chase him away.. I think he knows taht deep down if I get a human baby he will have to behave .. I must have the only cat on the planet that sleeps in bed under the duvet!! I hope to start IUI soooooon.... had ICSI 10 years ago.. feel like it shud have been IUI then... I'm a bit angry bout that as I have done a lot of research and my conclusion seems to be IUI would have been fine back then when I was 29.. Hope I hear from some of yee...P>S what does unranked mean?? Have I to work my way up to some sort of position


----------



## jess p

Hi Smartie!

It took me ages to work out what everything meant - especially AF (Aunt Flo), thought it must be some very grand medical term I'd been blissfully unaware of for the last 25 years! There is a glossary on the index (i think) which is essential reading.

Hope you get on ok with iui - your FSH levels sound pretty good.  I think the odds are pretty low, my clinic said about 10-15% success rate but hey, it has to work for someone!

I'm having my 2nd iui on tues (22nd) so fingers crossed!

Good luck,
Jess x


----------



## lilly2k3

Welcome Smartie


----------



## petal b

hello everyone, well i am on  my    now and already it feels like two months.hi holly c nice to have someone basting at the same time ,how do you feel. hope all went well.good luck to everyone for this week for whatever you are doing.any tips on sleeping ,seem to be finding  it hard to go to sleep ,have been like this since i started the injections and i am still like it maybe it is just nerves.


----------



## rachaelj

Hello everyone,

thought I would drop in to say that I too got a BFN on Friday.  I am gutted but more than anything I am really   

Why isn't this working??!! Everyone says DH's   are good, I respond well to the drugs...what is going on?  I feel like this is a mug's game and someone is not telling me the truth in respect of my txt.  I am seeing my consultant on Tuesday and this time I want him to TELL me what to do.  I'm fed on with his "reach a decision together" approach - I'm not a doctor!  I'd be interested in your views girls:  I had the dye test and my tubes were clear.  However, I was a bit scared of having the laparoscopy so my con agreed that we could have 3 IUI's and then think about a lap after that because, all things taken into account, there was only a low chance that something would show up on the lap.

I am considering ditching the next IUI and having the lap now because I am really losing faith in any of this and perhaps it would be better to have the lap? (It will cost me £2000!!!).  What would you do??

sorry to rant but this has made me so angry and I feel like I need to do something but I am completely powerless. I'm sick of my own body that doesn't work properly and always lets me down - hate myself!!!! I'm going to start an "eat nothing" diet in the hope that if I radically change my body, it will work properly.

Thanks for all your good wishes and sorry to hear of other BFNs.  Keeem  - your post really touched a nerve wit me - I know exactly how you feel and I think that is way I'm so damn angry.  This takes over your life:  I want my old life, my old personality and my old relationship with my DH back!


----------



## AussieMeg

Just a quickie

Hi to everyone. Stinking hot here and I am having a lovely time. Probably going in to egg collection on the weekend and then embryo transfer a few days later and then up to see my mum on the farm. 

Will post a new list real soon but just a   to rachaelj. Personally if the lap and dye was going to cast me £2000 I wouldn't waste the money and have IVF instead. The unfortunate thing about IUI is they can't test whether your eggs have a protective coating (like a hard shell) that reject sperm. Just my $2 worth.

Kiss to everyone
M


----------



## rachaelj

That is interesting - thnaks Meg.  I will throw that option into the ring on tuesday week and see how the con reacts.  I got the impression that he does not recommend moving on to IVF until you have had the lap because then he definitely knows what he is dealing with.  It is a difficult one financially as IVF is going to cost £3-4k and I suspect the lap will show up nothing, which means £2k down the drain that could have gone to IVF.  Any other views welcome!

BTW - BFN but still no AF 17 dpt


----------



## gilly2

Bfn this morning.  I'm not too bad now.  I resigned myself to that fate during the weekend.  At least my workmates wont have to put up with my miserable face today.  Decided to be positive and I'm looking forward to next shot.  I'm very lucky though that i have three goes at IUI on the NHS.  It must be even harder when you fail after all that money has been paid.


----------



## rachaelj

Gilly 

 it is horrible isn't it?  Look after yourself.


----------



## gilly2

Thanks Rachael.  Sounds like we may be starting at the same time again.


----------



## cathyA

Hi girls 

Gilly and Rachel - sorry to hear the news.   My turn tomorrow and bearing in mind the problems I had, I'm not expecting anything. I'm like you Gilly, I get three goes free - a bit of a reward for the years of waiting for something to happen. 

Rachel - can't tell you what to do re the lap. Had mine last October and was TERRIFIED at the prospect (never been to hosp for anything except visiting before this fertility caper), but it was nothing to worry about. Mine showed up mild endo (I expected more) and one tube part blocked, which they managed to get dye through by jumping up and down on me - but you'll already know about your tube situation. Good luck with your appt, whatever you decide the next move is.

Well the christening was a disaster for me. I had considered 'being busy' on the day when the invite came, but I love my friends and their baby so much that I couldn't do it. When I go there though, the room was just filled with babies. I felt that the walls were closing in and i was going to be suffocated under a blanket of babies, prams and doting adults. I did something i've never done before. I ran from the room crying my eyes out and had to go for a long walk to calm down. You might know that every person I met while walking was pushing a pram! I've promised myself that I'll never put myself through that again. Next time the situation arises (which it will as ALL my friends have newborns) I'l be truthful and tell them why I can't go.

Fell better for getting that off my chest. Must be testing day tomorrow or those little white torpedos making me all unnecessary!

Thanks for your support. Thinking of you all,

Cathy

PS Lilly - I'd love to do a course - might email you to ask more details. Think its very important to be creative when you can't be 'creative' if you know what I mean!


----------



## BunBun

Abby,Gilly2 & Rachelj - sorry to hear your news.
Good luck to Cathy for tomorrow - try to stay +ve   
Welcome to Smartie - hoping you'll be able to start this rollercoaster soon. All the best.
Holly C & Petal B hoping your 2ww will go smoothing looks like I'm just 1 day ahead of you two. How's it going so far?
********** - I hope Wednesday will be good for you & you get an early birthday present. It's also my birthday on Wednesday - not looking forward to it  
How are things Keemjay?
Glad you're enjoying some nice weather Aussiemeg - wish it was nice here instead of snowing.
Big Hello to everyone else & hope you are all well & sane.


----------



## Holly C

Hello!

RachelJ - so sorry to read the news.  I can really feel your frustration and dissapointment -  I'm sending you heaps of    I hope you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow. 

Gilly2 - what a bummer!  I know you had resigned yourself to it but it's still a major dissapointment.  You sound really positive about your way forward so that's a good position to be in.

Hi Smartie!  Nice to have you on board!

Thanks Lilly!  I hope you're doing okay too and it's all looking positive for this cycle.  Are you feeling ok?

PetalB - how's it going for you basting buddy?  I'm having odd twinges that I don't normally get and other things that to say would be TMI!!  

Bunbun- birthday's are great!!  Just focus on being a princess for the day and enjoy it!  I know what you mean as it's another milestone to remind you .....  Every year when I make that wish it's always the same........

********** - hey fellow Nuffield TW girl!  I love the staff there - they are just the best!  Couldn't find a bad word to say about any of them and trust them 100%.  Don't despair - it aint over yet and Weds is almost here!!  Hope you get all you wish for!!

CathyA - wow not long now!!  Really got my fingers crossed for you. It is really hard at social gatherings.  I really felt for you reading your post.  Julieangle's words had me nodding in agreement too as I've had friends who didn't tell me until they were 20 weeks and then they apologized as it was an accident.  Awful situation all round   Hang in there babe - you are doing really well!!

KeemJay - we miss you!  Hope you are doing okay - thinking of you   

Had a very quiet weekend as advised by the nurse.  Lots of reading/dvds/mags which was lovely as it was sooo cold!  Have got over telling my mum and she has been sworn to secrecy.  Just hope she won't be on the phone bugging me in a couple of weeks - eh CathyA - laughed at your words on that    DH has now finished his exam so now we are thinking of trips away but like you guys it's so hard to plan anything and plus you don't want to spend the money in case of more expensive treatment etc.  Think we will get a last minute deal for Easter and play it like that.  This week I think will be ok but I can see it going a bit pear shaped and wall climby next week.  DH has been warned and has come up with movies and dinner out to help.  We are visiting friends in Belfast this coming weekend so that will be good.

Hi to Sims, Alex, Starr, Meg, Molly, JessP and everyone else!!

Love Holly C xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Abby

I did mean to say that I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN.  Really hope that IVF will be more successful for you  .  Take good care.

Love Holly C xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi **********

Yes Mr Rimmington is hilarious and find it very amusing that when he has the dildo cam in operation says 'feel free to kick me whenever you like'    I always feel that I had better not spend too long when I've been in there but he chats away for ages!  Definitely a great environment for treatment - nothing is a problem and they always return calls etc asap.  He was making me chant 'failure is not an option' last week!

FF is the best for reassurance and helps so much to know you are not alone - but yes it's hugely distracting!!

GOOD LUCK!

Is it Friday 4th yet?!!!

Holly C xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Good afternoon all,

Gilly and rachel- 

rachel- sorry cant offer any advice for your lap situation as i have not had one of those. I just wanted to say that i hope all goes well whatever you decide to do.

Cathy- I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad time at the christening. I was also holding up well around babies and mothers until recently, you are not alone.
Feel free to message me about course any time you fancy.
 GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW 

Aussiemeg- Good to see you!
Good luck for egg collection and transfer. Take it easy.

Holly- I am fine thank you. Keep resting up as much as the insania will allow anyway.

Kim- how are you doing?

**********- Good luck for Wednesday

my progress- (or lack of) Had another scan thismorning. Lining has shrank from 8mm to 5.5mm and there are no follies growing above 11mm still.
Doc is still positive so dh and I are also trying to be.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

First of all -    big hugs to everyone with a BFN.  It really sucks to get a BFN and somehow you end up picking yourself up and finding the strength to carry on but it's hard.

Also -           for everyone on the 2 week wait.  There seem to be loads of people 2wwing at the moment so hopefully at least some of you will get a BFP.

Starr - I think you're right to plan a break if this cycle doesn't work.  IUI drives you nuts very quickly.  Moosey and I had a two month break over Christmas and, now that we're back on the rollercoaster, I can see how much we needed the break and how quickly it takes over your life as soon as you start again.

CathyA - I was surprised to see you were at Angelsey Abbey - it is about one mile from my house - and you're right - the winter gardens are lovely.  I'm sorry to hear how much you struggled with your friend's Christening.  I think you're right to tell them in future why you can't go.  I know someone (but not very well) who is having IVF and I know that she is avoiding me and Moosey because she knows we're trying for a baby.  Because I don't know her very well, I'm not sure how to deal with it but I want to let her know that I understand and that I don't mind her doing whatever she needs to do.  Your friends would probably be very upset to know what you'd gone through just to be there and might be glad you've raised it.  

Rachel - I'm not sure what a lap is but if it just shows you that your tubes are clear then you already know that.  It sounds like you need to discuss your options with someone you trust at the clinic.  Is there a nurse or doctor you particluarly like?  Maybe they could help you think through the best plan.

Hi to Topsham, Bun Bun, Starr, Molly, HollyC, Keeeeeeeeeeeemj, Le, Alex, Lilly2K3, **********, Gilly, CathA, Liz, Petal, Rachelj, JessP, Aussie Meg, Abby Carter and Smartie.  Obviously I will have forgotten someone so sorry about that but Hi to you too.

I have managed to arrange to "work" from home tomorrow because of the big snow forcast for East Anglia.  Hurray - it feels like when you're little and the school is shut due to snow.   

Finally just wanted to let you know that Moosey was basted on Saturday with two eggs and supposedly Super Sperm so fingers crossed.  We'll be testing on 4th March (or probably earlier - let's face it!)

Loads of love to all of you,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## topsham

hi everyone

hope you are all staying wrapped up...its fffrrreeezzzing!

Started injecting gonal F yesterday on our 2nd cycle and already wearing my travel bands to help with the sickness! yuck does anyone else feel icky on it?

hope all are well,

Laurie x


----------



## Bolts

Hiya

I felt really sick on gonal F but it only lastest about a week and then seemed to ease off.

AF Arrived for me yesterday but i have been told I have to wait a month before we can try again. 

Hope all goes well for you this time 

xx


----------



## gilly2

Thanks everyone for all your support.  Best of luck CathyA for tomorrow im sure one of us at least, is due some good news.  No sign of Af yet for me which is annoying.  Due to visit the clinic on Thursday if nothing has started yet.  Life is a pile of poo at times!!!


----------



## MollyW

Hi everyone

Firstly Abby - so sorry to hear of your BFN.    I really hope IVF does the trick for you, sweetheart...   We will miss you... 

Gilly  for you too. Might be worth another test if AF doesn't arrive soon and you are usually regular, don't want to build up any false hopes - but it has been known!

Topsham - hope the sickness wears off soon and that 2 is your lucky number.  

V-I-L & Moosey - fingers crossed for the 

Lily - I hope your doc is right and that you can still go ahead with this cycle.  It all sounds very confusing... What drugs are you on?  

Welcome Smartie - yes, you've got to post like mad to get a position on here!  Slackers & part-timers are not allowed. Beware - you will soon be hooked and unable to survive without a daily hit of FF. 

Rachael - I would also be tempted to do what AussieMeg suggested and spend the money on the IVF.  Really worth pushing the point with your   I think...

AussieMeg - good luck for EC & ET sweetheart.  It sounds perfect to go to your Mum's to chill out afterwards...  

********** -   to your bad luck last week.  Better things for this week...  

Holly -   at your C/s! Stay sane...I love your positive attitude!

Cathy - how awful for you to have to go through that at the Christening.  It is SO hard deciding whether or not to tell people what you are going through. The one friend I told in confidence blabbed to some other friends and I had an awful experience at New Year when someone I barely know came up to me and started discussing my treatment in front of a group of friends after she'd had one too many. It was awful - I know exactly what you mean about it feeling as if the walls were crowding in on you - I just had to get away.  I will never trust my friend again!  It's also true what Keem says about not wanting to discuss the tx when you're in the 2ww.  I also found all the questions about whether I had any news to share and when were we going again just TOO much to bear!  All I am saying is choose carefully who you decide to tell.  Hopefully it won't matter after tomorrow anyway...    

BunBun - so sorry to hear you had such an awful experience with your tx.  It must have been so hard doing all that travelling on your own.  I hope it will all be worth it in the end... 

Keeem - not sure when you'll see this, but hoping you're still okay and keeping busy... Poor Mike...but he'd BETTER GET THAT LAPTOP FIXED BY FRIDAY!      

I had a lovely weekend off for a change!  My Sis & BIL treated us to a lovely meal out on Saturday night and we spent most of the w/e clearing dead trees and making bonfires in readiness for my new vegetable garden.  It will be great when its all done!

Better go now and get on with some work.

  

Love Molly


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say thanks for the   and for the support re my christening blab. Most of my friends know about us and are fantastic. Its just that EVERY single one of them has had a baby in half the time I've been messing about and its really only when they're all in the same room together that it really hurts me. Put it down to the little white torpedos cos I'm usually very unrufflable!?!

VIL - Anglesey Abbey was great. Try Cambridge Botanic Gardens as well if you want a really gob smacking winter display! 

Speaking of which, Molly - have you joined in on the Gardening board yet. Its all veg talk over there!

thanks for all your good wishes re tomorrow - you'll be the first to know. (well, maybe after dh!)

Cathy


----------



## keemjay

Hello all 

back at the neighbours again!!
you lot are too chatty just now, it takes me ages to read and then i cant remember anything  had a long day at work so forgive me misising out people, gotta try and be brief

CathyA - best of luck tomoz - will be thinking of you    totally identify with the christening thing, exactly the sort of place to avoid right now. these days i usually just politely decline the invite. most friends understand and really only invite me cos they dont want me to feel left out and dont really expect me to come anyway!! by the way, are you my long lost twin or something - we seem to have an awful lot in common!!??
eek i notice me, sims and alex are next on the list after you!!

big big hugs to abby  gilly  and rachelj  take care hunnies 

welcome to smartie 

well news my end is no spotting since fri.....but was not well on sat, woke up feeling very sick - good sign i thought!!! but shortly after developed a high temp and finally gave in and took paracetamol in the evening  as just felt too rough..... sweated it out overnight and felt right as rain by yesterday morning so dont know what that was all about  hoping its all a good sign....but i missed my night out on sat night  was really looking forward to it aswell.
tomorrow is an important day - i would usualy start the major pre-af spotting so if i get to tomoz eve and theres nothing then i really will feel positive

molly - thanks for keeping me updated   by the way i owe you an apology - you were more right than me with feramones - it is in fact *ph*eramones and i shall be getting some more tomoz afternoon when i go and do max's portrait...
a friend bought me an orange candle in an orange holder yesterday so i am going to concentrate on that for as many hours as i can this week   (Thanks Muji if you're reading  )
i dont think the laptop will be fixed by fri (if ever) but i will pop in here b4 i go to work if i possibly can....

best fly, love and  to all of yous, I MISS YOU 

keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem
xx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks Cathy - just checked out the Gardening thread - looks great - I will be coming to you for advice...  

Hi Keeeeeeeeeeem!  That sickness thing I had on Thursday night only lasted a day too, assume it was a bug as my DP, Sis & BIL have all had it too. Glad you are better now and are topping up on the pheramones - or whatever they're called!  

Firmly hoping the spotting doesn't return tomorrow - keep up the progesterone cream hun....          

Got to go - just off home now...

Love Molly


----------



## Donna Taylor

hi all,

Just wondered if any one is basting on Mon or Tue next week? I am having my first IUI on one of those dates don't know which date as I am having IUI using natural cycle so it all depends when body decides to ovulate! usually day 15 or 16 knowing my luck be day 18 or something this months just to muck up plans!
Just wondered if there will be anyone on 2ww at same time as me to hold my hand.

good luck to everyone currently on 2ww (sorry new on this thread don't know everyone yet)

Donna xx


----------



## claribel

Hi Donna,

I'm on first IUI with clomid waiting for surge anytime between Thurs and Mon/Tues next week - just hope its not Fri/Sat as I'll have to wait til next cycle. Normally 14 days (which would be Tues) but I had one cycle of clomid a few months back and had a 21 day cycle, don't know why, so not holding breath as anything could happen! 

Hopefully we start 2WW same time,

Good luck,

Claribel xxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

CathyA 22.02.05
********** 23.02.05
Keemjay 25.02.05
Alex28 25.02.05
Sims76 25.02.05
Starr 3.03.05
BunBun 3.03.05
PetalB 4.03.05
HollyC 4.03.05
VIL & Moosey 04.03.05
Greeners 07.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Lilly2K3 
Donna Taylor
Mez
Topsham
JessP
Em75
Aliso1
Claribel

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*
Nicola1 
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talkingt o cons re IVF
Abby Carter off to IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claribel,

Be really great if we were testing on same day to. whenever you bast we will be near enough on 2ww together only be a few days out. we can hold each others hands throughout 2ww.
good that we are both on our first IUI to, scary isn't it!!!

let me know how things go with you, I'm having a scan on wed to check lining of womb and that my ovaries are doing as they should, not really sure what scan is for as I'm not taking any meds but never mind I'm sure it will be usefull.

take care 
Donna xx


----------



## murtle

Just popping in to wish Cathy lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you         

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## claribel

Hi Donna,

Yes cool - keep in touch! I'm swinging between very excited and very scared, can't concentrate on anything right now. Hope your scan goes well (I'm not having anything like that so not sure what for)

Good luck for everyone & thanks AussieMeg,

Claribel xxx


----------



## petal b

hi everyone.god it is so cold.goodluck to everyone who is testing tomorrow.hi bun bun and holly c,i don't feel  much different this week,how long have you been having twinges holly c and what else is happening,i do have sore boobs but i had that before.                    hi bun bun.how are you feeling .it is nice to talk about itwith people who understand my emotions are all over the place,


----------



## starr

GRRR just written a massive post with loads of personals and lost it   

Will try again.......

Keem honey keep yp the pos vibes   it's all looking good xxxx

Rachel,Abby, and Gilly so sorry for your bfn's girls it's pants this i/f lark eh! Sending you lots of love 

Rachel you're right to get the doc to give you his opinion on the lap. Make him say exactly what he thinks. He is the expert. I had a lap 2 yrs ago which showed major endo, it was cleared but has not helped me to get pg. I think that if you have no symptoms ie, heavy bleeding/pains etc maybe it's not worth it. (if you do have symptoms can't you get the op on the nhs!??) Good luck anyway xxxx

Victoria... we missed you at the homerton by 2 days. Are you still finding them good. I'm still very happy with my care, they are all very caring, esp the new nurse Liz. Will you test on fri?? We were told to wait at least 16 days.  Love to Moosey xx ps East Anglia  to Hackney is a major journey!!! 

Julie and Holly your cons  sounds great. Mine is fab too but don't get to see him too often ( the drawback of the nhs i suppose!!)

Lilly you're having a nasty time at the moment, sending you a big . Hope things improve soon xxx

Meg, i'm soooo jelous of your sunny weather , it's freezing here  . Good luck for ec this weekend.

 to Smartie and welcome to the madhouse xx

Happy birthday for weds to BunBun and Julie  Hope you have a lovely day and you get all you( and us) wish for this year xxxxx

Good Luck for testing tommorow Cathy. Got everything crossed for you xxx  

As for me, i'm much better this week. Trying to think of other things than the 2ww. MInd you it seems ages since thursday last week. Am off to see Westlife tommorow night with my 14yr old cousin. Not sure if i'm looking forward to it or dreading it!!  

Must go now, Bigs hello and hugs to all i've missed 

Love Starr xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

cathy i  have not spoken to you before but i just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## rachaelj

Just wanted to pop in and say thnaks for all your advice on the lap - it has really helped me think out a battle strategy for a week Tuesday.  Not really sure what I am going to do but at least I have a better idea of the questions to ask the con!

It has really been busy on here today!  Cathy good luck to you       

you are always so encouraging on this site and I hope it works out for you.  I know what you mean about having to face all the babies in one go - bit overwhelming.  I end up with a fixed smile on my face looking like the village idiot  

Hang on in there all you 2wwers.  Still no AF for me even though blood test was -ive on Friday.


----------



## AussieMeg

Awww Jules. Sorry about that news.    for you. are you going to go again this month? Sounds like your friends may be a good support to use though

Thoughts and hugs
Megan


----------



## Holly C

Oh **********

I'm so sorry to read your news!  What a complete bummer... hope you are doing okay. Thinking of you and hope the time goes quickly until your next round.  Take good care of yourself.

Lots of love to both of you
Holly C xx


----------



## topsham

sorry about your result Julie

Keep going honey plan something nice, a treat for next month something to look forward to i really believe it helps you to stay churpy and in a +ve frame of mind.

I truly am sorry and fingers crossed for your next attempt we are just starting our 2nd this month one more jab to go!

love Laurie x


----------



## Abby Carter

**********, so sorry it didn't work out for you this time. Hang on in there though, you'll feel stronger after a little while. 

Cathy, thinking of you and hoping for the best.

Hugs to everyone else,
Abby


----------



## MollyW

Aah Julie - so sorry about your -ve. 

You are right to be positive if you can - I'm sure it helps....

Take care

Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

Julie   at the thought of that ad featuring the REAL Bodyform woman!

Molly
x


----------



## jess p

Sorry to hear all these  s seem to have been loads recently - we must be due a stack of positives!
Got my insem in half an hour!!!! Going to try the "full bladder" option as last time hurt so much, just hope I don't have a little accident!!

Trying really hard to stay positive but realising that IVF beckons and a life of poverty!  Wish we could all have 3 goes on the NHS.

Good luck to everyone else!

Jess x


----------



## keemjay

hi its meeee again - hijacked another pc for a few mins to see if there was any news from cathyA......

********** - so sorry about your bfn hunny  but you sure have your spirits up, had me giggling away about the bodyform ad  

starr - sorry i forgot to say thanks for your pm hun, will reply when i get more then a few mins spare. Enjoy westlife  

molly  

the laptop is going away to be looked at tomoz eveing as dh has finally washed his hands of it and given up, really cant see us having it back in the near future but who knows.....

not much snow here, but chilly.....

will try and pop in later.....

kj xx


----------



## BunBun

So sorry it didn't work out ********** - glad to see that your still have a +ve out look. Loved your idea of the bodyform woman 
I hate it when the bills arrive & you haven't had any luck, unfortunately we now have to pay the full amount before treatment commences.
Good luck for today Jess.


----------



## BunBun

I would join you with the busking but I can't sing - might not be such a bad idea as I might get more money just to get me out of the way.


----------



## petal b

********** sorry to hear your news.                                              had an ache in my stomach all day on the right but it is very low,has anybody else had this  had basting done on friday the 18


----------



## Holly C

Hi PetalB 

Apparently it's really common to have those sorts of pains as it's the ovaries shrinking back to size.  I've had them too basting buddy.  Don't fret all is as it should be.  If it gets worse/stronger etc then ring your clinic and check it out.

Take care!
Holly C xx


----------



## petal b

hi holly c thanks for the reply,phoned the clinic and can you believe she told me that it could be good news,she said other people have had these pains and  usually have a postive result.i am all over the place now,i wish she had never said anything ,she is really nice but i don't know by telling me this  that it was good idea.


----------



## Holly C

Wow PetalB - let's hope so!!!!!     

Holly C xx


----------



## petal b

i hope so to but if that was the case,everyone would get these pains  if they were preg, so would know if it had  happened. if you know what i mean that does not make sense does it.how are you feeling,did'nt you say you had twinges i had some kind of pain before and it did not work then


----------



## petal b

hi holly c, hope you don't mind me saying but i read that your dh has a l count.my dh had a very low count and our doctor put him on very high vitamins and his count has gone up to normal,i just wondered if your doctor has suggested taking vitamins,they are ones that you can't get over the counter.i know everyone is different and your situation is also different,but we were never told to do this before and he did take normal ones but that never worked.i hope you don't mind me asking but the doctor told us it works in lots of different situations


----------



## Holly C

Hello Petal B

Yes we take loads of vits/mins/antioxidants etc.  We have been doing the Foresight preconception programme (www.foresight.co.uk) for 2 years which has really helped.  DH's last count (at basting time) had gone up to within the normal range but unfortunately the problem we are left with is antisperm antibodies, which is where his body treats his sperm as a foreign body and attacks them.  He had testicular cancer 6.5 years ago and this is unfortunately the result - apparently it's very uncommon for this to happen with testicular cancer - so it's very frustrating!  Fortunately after washing the remaining swimmers are very robust and healthy, thankgoodness!

I'm also studying nutrition and we are vigilant with eating healthy organic food and have a total alcohol ban (v boring!!) etc so I'm sure it's all having a positive effect.  It's annoying when you hear about others who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat without doing anything to change their lifestyles but I like to think that at least when we do conceive not only will that be a miracle but our baby will also have a reduced risk of childhood disease etc because of the time and effort we have put in.

Thanks very much for your post!!

Holly C xx


----------



## jess p

PetalB,

Hope it is a BFP - haven't seen many posted for a while so we must be due a good batch! 

Keep us posted & fingers crossed!
I'm not testing til 9th March!

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## petal b

hi holly c,you sound like you have had a tough time,hopefully all goes to plan fingers crossed,i am trying to eat healthy lots of fruit etc but had some chocolate for comfort and i don't really drink but this week all i have wanted was a drink (not had one)and i am never like that very strange,do you still have your twinges. i totally agree about people getting pregnant so easily,i have tried everything and it still has not worked.their seems to be pregnant women everywhere i look this week.                                                                                               hi jess,good luck for the 9th,i think the nurse was just trying to make me feel better but you never know(trying to be postive very hard)hows it going with you thanks for the relpy


----------



## Holly C

Hi PetalB

Did you get my personal message I sent you earlier?  It included info about latest twinges etc....

Jess P totally agree - we are defintely due some good news on here so lets hope all the 2ww girls will get their BFPs!

Holly C xx


----------



## jess p

My tummy feels soooooooo bloated after my iui today, can't do trousers up!! Last time I had cramps for first 5 days which hospital very reassuringly told me was "most unusual"! 

I'm not going to worry this time as I think all the drugs/injection & the procedure make my insides go crazy & it's impossible to tell AF symtoms from pregnancy ones.  So will just have to sit it out!

Good luck girls - it's got to work for someone!

Keep posting!
Jess x


----------



## rachaelj

Hello everyone  - ********** -  

Cathy - I hope you are ok.  I think there are a couple of people testing tomorrow so good luck to you.  

My AF arrived today 18dpt!!! Thought I was doing alright but am still feeling very negative. I bumped into someone I used to work with today whilst I was travelling into work.  She has returned to work after being on maternity leave for 9 months.  In the time i have been banging away like a porn star maniac, she has conceived, gone through an entire pregnancy, been on maternity leave for 9 months and gone back to work!  I know it only took her 4 months to get pg!!  When I worked with her, she was always so adamant she would never have kids.  I didn't feel that maternal back then but I was quite surprised by some of the things she said about children!  And there she goes, popping one out just like that.  I'm happy for her, don't get me wrong, but does she appreciate how very, very, very, very lucky she is?  THERE IS NO JUSTICE!!

Am I turning into a nutter?  Soon I will be wandering around muttering to myself and picking up dog ends from the floor!! blimey.  Seeing the counsellor tomorrow morning so maybe I will feel a bit better then.  At the moment, I feel a bit mad and rebellious!


----------



## Candy

New Home ladies, wishing you all the luck in the world 

C xx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies this way -->
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,23197.0.html

Cx


----------



## rachaelj

Just posted a rant on part 58 so thought I would copy it over here  

Hello everyone  - ********** -  

Cathy - I hope you are ok.  I think there are a couple of people testing tomorrow so good luck to you.  

My AF arrived today 18dpt!!! Thought I was doing alright but am still feeling very negative. I bumped into someone I used to work with today whilst I was travelling into work.  She has returned to work after being on maternity leave for 9 months.  In the time i have been banging away like a porn star maniac, she has conceived, gone through an entire pregnancy, been on maternity leave for 9 months and gone back to work!  I know it only took her 4 months to get pg!!  When I worked with her, she was always so adamant she would never have kids.  I didn't feel that maternal back then but I was quite surprised by some of the things she said about children!  And there she goes, popping one out just like that.  I'm happy for her, don't get me wrong, but does she appreciate how very, very, very, very lucky she is?  THERE IS NO JUSTICE!!

Am I turning into a nutter?  Soon I will be wandering around muttering to myself and picking up dog ends from the floor!! blimey.  Seeing the counsellor tomorrow morning so maybe I will feel a bit better then.  At the moment, I feel a bit mad and rebellious!

Good luck everyone - there must be a BFP round the corner for someone!

xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

CathyA 22.02.05
Keemjay 25.02.05
Alex28 25.02.05
Sims76 25.02.051
Starr 3.03.05
BunBun 3.03.05
PetalB 4.03.05
HollyC 4.03.05
VIL & Moosey 04.03.05
Greeners 07.03.05
JessP 08.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Lilly2K3 
Donna Taylor
Mez
Topsham
Em75
Aliso1
Claribel

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*
Nicola1 
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talkingt o cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## MollyW

Just checking in for news of Cathy - hope you are okay, sweetheart... 

Keeeeem is also asking about you... 

Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

...and also wishing AussieMeg   for egg collection today....


----------



## cathyA

Hi Girls,

Had a few technical gremlins courtesy of BT yesterday so sorry for keeping you all in suspenders. Anyway the news was a    - no more than i expected if i'm honest but still a bummer. I never go past day 28 so as I got to 31 I did let a few thoughts slip past the pg censor, but obviously its another thing I can blame on the little white torpedos. Still waiting for AF and you can bet it will be a stinker.

Don't know where we go from here. Have to see con next Weds to discuss my 'unusual' anatomy, so we'll see what he suggests. (It's bound to hurt whatever it is!)

Haven't read any post for a couple of days so will do personals later.

   to tomorrows testers. Surely one of the magnificent seven will come good?

LOL
Cathy


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi girls

Sorry Cathya for your BFN. why does your doc say you hzve an unusual anatomy. I have a bicornuate uterus but it doesn't affect treatment. 

As for me I am a bit delayed as usual for Egg collection so found out it is now going to be friday instead of today. But a big thanks to Molly for your thoughts..I willkeep hold of them unitl your Thurs night. 

**********, keep your chin up

Love and kisses to everyone (sorry for being brief)
M


----------



## MollyW

Oh Cathy - sorry to hear that. Hopefully the consultant will come up with a way forward...
Isn't it awful how our bodies play cruel tricks... 
Big     coming your way...

Love Molly


----------



## cathyA

OK so I've read all the posts so now for a few personals! (keeping my mind of the BFN monster)

Jess - good luck for your   

Petal B - Hope the 'creaking' is good news. Someone is due some good news soon. 

Rachel J - rant away girl. In the the time we've been ttc EVERY one of my friends has had one if not two children. And as for my sister - hit the jackpot for the first child at the first attempt (DH very sad - thought they would have to do lots of practising. and second was the result of rubber malfunction) There is no justice   . We've gone through the mainc porn star phase and just now our bedroom is like a baron wasteland! Poor dh    

Meg -   for Friday. The prob with my anatony (sorry girls - feel like this is all I talk about) is that my cervix is set so far back that they can never see it - not even with the longest doodah, which means that they can't pop the catherter in because they don't know where to put it. (Bit like trying to do an IUI blindfolded). Smear tests are fraught with the same problems. If anyone can come up with a (sensible  ) suggestion I'd love to hear it.

KJ and Molly - I'm fine thanks - thanks to you all. 

********** - sorrry about the pain. I'll be joining you in the next day or two. (Thats another thing my sis never gets  )

Laurie - hope the treatment is going well. Thinking of you and sending  

Well plenty of       here and more to come. Just the right sort of evening for a roaring fire and that bottle of wine with my name on it. Haven't drunk anything since Xmas so might go right stupid   

LOL
Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3

Hello girls,

It is just so cold 

**********- sorry for your bfn   

Cathya- sorry to hear your news to hun  Do you have a plan for what is next?

jessp- good luck for your 2ww.

kim- how are you doing? I hope your lap top is better soon!

mollyw- I am on menopur injections and synarel nose spray. 

Quick update from me- I started bleeding yesterday, as it is only a week since i started meds the doc said this is just a "brake through bleed". Apparently when your estrogen levels drop while on the nose spray you shed some of the lining of your womb. She is still insistant that we can go ahead so I guess I will just have to ignore my body and trust her.


----------



## Holly C

Hello All

Awwww Cathy - am so sorry to hear the news.  I've been thinking of you constantly and have been popping back to check.  Am really disappointed for you.  So hope that the C/S appointment goes well and together you get some answers to how you can get around the problem.  I'm sure you can't be the only lady out there that has this.  Big hugs to you to both.  I laughed out loud with your description of how things have changed in the bedroom department over the past years.  There is a drawer full of saucy undies that don't get to see the light of day or even the night light in my bedroom!  You never know that roaring fire a bottle of wine and the snow outside could just rekindle it all!!  Hope the school inspection goes okay today too and AF won't be too cruel.

RachelJ- I know what you mean about friends/ex colleagues etc.  It's so hard.  Since we have been trying we have had a friend who had a termination (don't hold this against them as am pro choice but....) then went on to decide she did want a baby after all and got pg straight away.  She couldn't wait to be a mum then had the baby and put it straight into child care.  They are financially very well off and it astounds me that she did this.  She now wants to conceive again and once the baby is born will go back to work straight away again.  I too really wonder if they do appreciate how lucky they are to have such a precious angel....

PetalB - hope you are feeling a little more relaxed today  

Meg - thinking of you over there honey!!  Will be crossing everything for your success!!

********** - you are such a brave soldier!  I admire your spirit and hope your pain eases very soon.  Keep smiling!

Hiya Molly!

Lilly - hope it's not too worrying for you and good on you for just going with it all and remaining positive   

Hope everything is going well for KJ, Sims, Alex, Starr, BunBun, Vil and Moosey and Greeners       

Hi Laurie - hope you are feeling ok 

I'm feeling well and keeping myself occupied with whatever I can find.  I work from home but my workload is pretty quiet at the moment.  I've been baking and doing my nutrition study to help fill in the time but find I'm constantly distracted by you guys - which is great!

I was thinking that there are a number of newbies here who might like to add their stories to the Introducing the IUI Girls which has slipped back to about page 3 on this link.  It's a nice way of getting to know everyone and understand what everyone has been and is going through.

Anyway - take care everyone and look forward to catching up on all your news soon!!

Love 
Holly C xx


----------



## starr

Morning  oh no afternoon to you all..  Am having a really lazy morning only got up at 11.... i know thats discraceful. I never sleep that late so must have needed it. 

Went to Westlife last night, never really been a fan (my 14 yr old cousin wanted the tix for xmas) but they were fab!!!  Right at the start they walked down the aisle of the arena right past us. Cara had the aisle seat and was about 2 inches away from Shane!!! Boy was she happy  .

Wanted to send a big  ^Cuddle to Cathy and Julie xxx so sorry for you girls xxxxxx

Petal, i've had pain's as well. A bit like  mild af pains. they're not there all the time though. I've not had this before so who knows!!!

Holly you must find your friend difficult to deal with. I know that if we are lucky then i will have to work again, but not straight away. It's not fair eh honey xxxx

Lily. Let's hope the doc is right. Good luck xx

Jess welcome to the longest 2 weeks of your life 

Keem looking good honey if no spotting for you. Been thinking of you xxxx

Rachel i'm with you as well, bith my sil's have had 2 kids in the last 5 years. (1 is pg with her 3rd!!) Neither have probs conceiving they both only had to decide they wanted a bubba and there it was!!!  ooh it's sooooo annoying 

Right must go and do some housework. My lounge looks like a bomb had dropped.

Big hugs to Molly,vil and moosey,meg,laurie, bun bun and anyyone i've missed xxxxx

Love Starr xxx


----------



## BunBun

Just a quick one to wish you all well as I may not be around for a few days.
My mum callled this morning to wish me a happy birthday but said my grandfather is very poorly & the doctor has given him only a matter of hours to live - I haven't heard anything else from her as yet but don't like to call as she is at my grandparents.
Will catch up with you all as & when I can.


----------



## Holly C

BunBun 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!   I'm sooo sorry I didn't mention it earlier!!

Having said that - really sorry to hear about your Grandfather.  Such a sad time for everyone.  Take good care of yourself and will be thinking of you.



Love 
Holly C xx


----------



## jess p

Cathy - sorry to hear about the BFN.  
But glad you told us about your cervix as I have similar problem which even though I've had a lap & dye, no one bothered to mention! Nurse really hurt me at last iui & I was really scared about having this one done. Anyway, yes, it was bloody painful again as they had to keep repositioning, but then the nurse announced that i have a "minute cervix"! She said it's a tiny, tiny pin prick & was surprised that I didn't have it dilated for the iui!!! Would explain why smear test are always a struggle!  
She then went on to produce the classic line - "well of course, having a baby would soon sort it out"!! As if I haven't been trying!

Someone mentioned school inspection - are you a teacher too? Seem to be a few of us! I'm at a primary school.

Anyway, I hope everyone mangages to get a BFP, haven't seen any for ages so must be loads just around the corner! (Not sure it really works quite like that but here's hoping!)

Jess x


----------



## cathyA

Me again, must be needing a big fix today!

Bun bun  - Happy Birthday and sorry to hear about Grandad - thinking of you.

Jess  - I'm a bit of a cheat teacher! I teach gardening to adults with and without learning difficulties. I never really consider myself a teacher. I spent over 15 years selling ladies clothes and then had a 'life change'. Very rewarding work and nice to earn some money from your hobby!!

Check out the nurses board cos someone else was talking about a pin hole cervix. I don't have that (at least they've never said ) its just so far away you need a telescope to see it!   Well you've got to laugh haven't you!

Holly   at your suggestion!! Better lose the thermals then  

Lilly really hoping alls well with you. You have to trust the docs - its all we can do.

Alex and Keeeem   

TTFN til the next fix
Cathy


----------



## jess p

Cathy - your teaching sounds like great fun! I always wanted my own garden design company but I suffer really, really badly with hayfever & nearly choke to death when I cut the grass!!!  

It was me on the board! No one replied so guess I must be the only one in the whole world! I just assumed they came in a standard size!!

BunBun - sorry to hear your sad news, especially on your birthday - hope you enjoy it as much as you can,

Jess x


----------



## topsham

ahhhh cathy youv'e changed your photo! Charlie looks adorable! what a beautiful bow wow !

Happy birthday Bunbun sorry about your grandad, take care x

Laurie x


----------



## keemjay

hello my luvlies 

happy keem here as still no spotting, however feet firmly on the ground still..i really cant get excited just yet - there have been months like this before with no spotting and a late af......but the signs are good   i hold my breath every time i go to the loo and am too scared to look! thank god i am busy this week with work and stuff or i would be going bonkers 

cathy twinny hunny so sorry about your bfn  have been thinking about you lots and hoping for a good result. your sweet peas (?) will grow now and give you something to focus on.

rachelj - oh how i know what you mean about your friend. i stupidly started ttc with another friend way back, was a bit of a joke - lets see who falls first, well her son is 5 now and i dont really see her anymore....i have friends who are on their 3rd too, dont see them much either. dont really see anyone with kids much anymore, only see kids in my job which suits me fine. means i dont have that many friends tho!! its the first pregs i find harddest, i feel like i instantly lose a friend cos nothings ever the same again - its like they move into another land. by the time the 2nds and 3rds come along i find i dont really care anymore cos the friendships changed already...it does kinda hit you tho when you see them and tot up what they've managed to acheive when you've got precisely nowhere 

bunbun - sorry to hear about your grandad   hope you have a happyish birthday 

starr - glad you enjoyed westlife  think of you too  

sims and alex, my fellow fri testers - hope everythings ok with you two  

for those feeling deprived in the bedroom dept, dont you find theres no time to fit it in anyway whilst your having txt? in the first half of the cycle you have to mind when you do it otherwise dildocam might find out what you've been up to, then you have to abstain b4 the baster, then in the 2ww i'm too frightened to let anything near me, and then its AF!! just when exactly am i next gonna get it?? and if i turn out to be preg then that'll be the next 12 weeks out too....

better fly and leave my neighbours in peace
sorry for not doing so many personals but i am reading and thinking of you all 

kj xx

ps meg   *GOOD LUCK *   for friday!!!


----------



## *looby*

Keem - keep positive    

Molly   

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy

Hi All

Kim, have everything crossed for you, it would be just such amazing news, but like you say, have to take each day as it comes    thanks for popping on to update us.

I still knicker check, so not sure that a positive would stop you holding your breathe  , but it would be such overdue news and a real booster for all us IUI ladies.... come on Kim we are rooting for you xxxx

Sorry to read your news cathy.

bunbun send you my love

/waves to starr

Love to all


----------



## Candy

Molly, if you read this, I never did get chance to thank you for my beautiful card, it was really thoughtful and a real surprise.

As for yours Kim, anyone ever told you, you shuodl be a photographer


----------



## alex28

Hi KJ

sorry but when are you due to test?  is it fri?  I am going to test Sat am as DH not home till late FRi pm.

Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

hello,

just wondered if anyone could help as hospital don't seem to be able to give me a straight answer.
Having my first IUI (natural cycle) on Mon or Tue depending on when I ovulate.
I had a scan today (day 10) to measure follicles, which measured 15mm I think- does that sound right? they want me to have another scan on Friday morning unless I have a serge before then which I don't think is likely. Don't see why I am having another scan as I am having a natural cycle so isn't anything to monitor really, is it so they can justify the £250 it is costing me?
its all a bit confusing and nobody at the hospital seems all that sure as to why either?

hoping one of you ladies can help,

very confused, nervous and excited  Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claribel,

Had scan today all was well having another scan on Friday again not sure why.
starting to pee on ovulation predictor sticks tomorrow and still hope ti bast Mon or Tue.

How are you doing? I to feel very excited and scared, keep thinking in 2 weeks I could find out I'm pregnant but then don't want to let myself get carried away - which is very hard! as I'll be setting myself up for a very large full if it fails.

Donna xx


----------



## petal b

cathy-sorry to hear your news                                                                                        bun bun-happy birthday  and i am also sorry to hear about your grandad hope he gets better soon                                                                                        holly c-feeling my normal self today,think i was just having one of those days well                                                                                          starr-lots of pains going around lets hope this means good news we could do with some,all i keep reading is bad,good news thats what we all need sorry if i have missed anybody out.


----------



## BunBun

Goodluck to Keemjay, Alex28  & Sims76 for testing on 25th.
Wishing Aussiemeg all the best for ec.
Hope everyone remains well & positive - I'm going to disappear & get my thoughts & feelings together - as need to think alot over. I got a call yesterday to say my Grandad did pass away even though it was expected with a terminal illness it doesn't make things any easier & it's so hard to remain positive whilst on the 2ww. I'd better stop waffling - I don't want to put a downer on things.
Love to you all,
BunBun


----------



## alex28

Bunbun 
sorry to hear your news sweetie.  Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## Holly C

Morning!  Why can't it be Christmas?  It's gorgeous out there!!

I tried to pop a post on last night but it crashed on me.  Anyway - just wanted to say that it's great to hear from you KJ and it's all sounding so positive!!  As Candy says - it would be such welcome news and we are all really hoping that it's going to be a positive - have a very good feeling about this!!

Hope all is okay for you too Sims (are you testing Friday?) and Alex will be thinking of you testing on Sat     We are definitely overdue for some BFP's so come on girls let's all focus together!

BunBun - you take good care of yourself through your sad time and don't worry it's not a downer on us - we are here for you!!

Hi Donna - the scan will be to ensure you haven't ovulated and the lining etc is right and the follie is still looking good.  They wouldn't want to miss anything so therefore they'll have a bit more information to get the timing spot on.  It's a good thing that they are doing this as it would be such a shame if you had to abandon because they had missed it!

Hi PetalB - great to hear you are feeling more like your old self again  

CathyA - hope you had a nice evening indoors  

All is fine with me - counting the days and thinking 'this time next week.....'

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned personally!!

Holly C xx


----------



## petal b

bun bun-so sorry to hear your sad news'                                                                                      good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow and over the weekend fingers crossed                                                                                    hollyc -this time next week ,it will be us can not wait                                                                                        well i'm off to work soon so have a good day everyone love petal b


----------



## cathyA

Morning all,

Bunbun - sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you

Laurie  - glad you like my darling boy. Not that I'm biased or anything but he is the most gorgeous dog on the planet! (Sorry Lilly and Molly!) Hes a half greyhound/half bedlington terrier lurcher and apparently its very unusual to get a pure white coat. Hes a failed working dog who saw me at the NCDL and asked to come home with me. We've been inseprable for nearly 3 years now. 

Kimmy twinny (sounds better than Keemmy twinny!) got EVERYTHING crossed for you (which explains any typo's). The sweetpeas are all up and raring to go. What did you grow?

   re the beroom antics or lack of. And yes Holly we had a VERY nice evening thankyou for asking!!  

Donna   for next week

Suddenly realised i haven't sent Sims a   for the 25th - how did i miss you?

Well heaps of the white stuff here  - maybe another roaring fire tonight?....... 

Just a quick question - have stoped the darling torpedos now after BFN but still no   - now on day 32 and usually 28 days. what do you make of that?

TTFN
Cathy

Cathy
PS put a better version of Charlie's pic in the pets gallery if you want to see the whites of his eyes!


----------



## Holly C

Hey ya Cathy!

Just a quick one - My clinic said that it can happen - AF doesn't arrive straight away and in fact they advise to continue with the old torpedoes for another couple of days and then do another test.  This is just to be certain that it isn't actually a BFP!!  If still neg call them so that they can make the call about what next to do.

So - have you done another test??

Don't know how helpful that was....

Holly C xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi all

Sorry I missed everyone yesterday - was out having my acupuncture again (260 mile round trip - must be mad!).  Good news is he doesn't need to see me again for another month or so... Bad news is my progesterone phase is REALLY flat and wouldn't prolong a pregnancy...

He says he can give me different herbs to help, but that I MUST get Cyclogest next time (had to fight with the clinic to get it last time   )

Also, my car's been playing up so took it to a friendly little garage and they said my gearbox needs replacing and I have to take it to a Vauxhall dealer and it could cost "thousands". Need every bleeding penny for the tx, so that's a real bummer...  

Bun Bun - so sorry about your Grandad hun - puts all my little problems into perspective. You are right, even when death is expected, it still comes as a huge shock... 


Cathy -   just FYI, for my first IUI (but for some reason never since!) I had 2 nurses and one was operating an external scan (with the jelly on my tummy, like they do for pg ladies) while the other inserted the catheter.  This meant she was guided into exactly the right place.  They could see the sperm swimming and everything!!!  Might be worth asking your c/s if that's an option.... BTW, LOVE Charlie - I've always wanted a rough-coated Lurcher, but my little Staffie HATES other dogs so we can't get another...  

Holly -   The 2ww will soon be over... x

Donna - I'm with Holly.  Have the scan (as many as they offer!) - it will probably be included in the £250 I should hope... Far better that they know EXACTLY the right time!!

Lily - good luck sweetheart - I'm sure the c/s knows best.  Really hoping it works for you this time... 

Jess -   to you too for the 2ww....  

Laurie - hope you are doing okay second time around...  

Starr - hoping those twinges are a good sign and you will get a BFP this time around.  

Candy - hi sweetheart.  Glad you liked the card.  Hope you are not too tired hunny... Was thinking of you yesterday while I was on the M40!  

Good luck to KJ, Sims and Alex testing in the next few days....

Wasn't that FANTASTIC NEWS about Looby Lou getting a natural   after the IUIs and IVF.
  Got everything crossed for you this time sweetheart. SOO pleased for you!

KJ - VERY special     to you hunny.  Stay     . I am so excited for you - thinking of you lots and sending   positive vibes your way for tomorrow....

Love to you all....
  
Molly


----------



## cathyA

Holly - thanks for the advice. 
Have just rung lovely nursey lady who said - 'quick bung one in now' (I paraphrase!  )

She said if nothing happens today or tomorrow i should test again because you never know. You watch -the old witch will be banging on the door 5 mins after I post this!

OMG - what a rollercoaster! Hold my hands girls    

Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Cathy - we're here                  

Holly C
xxx


----------



## jess p

Good luck Cathy!!  Sounds promising - so difficult not to get your hopes up, hope the time doesn't drag too much - this waiting is just awful! Can't believe how slowly the time goes.

We're all rooting for you!
      
    

Good luck to everyone else due to test - can't wait to hear some BFPs!

Jess x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

Bun Bun, sorry to hear your sad news, take care of yourself  

Donna Taylor- Good luck with your IUI, (The scan will just be to check the follie and womb lining are still looking good.)

Cathy- Oh I have my fingers crossed for you hun. It sounds possible so lets hope!


----------



## MollyW

Alex

Just read about your BFN on the other thread.  So sorry for you sweetheart, hope your DP gets home soon to give you those much needed cuddles. In the meantime...here's some from me....
  
Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Cathy....keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart... (well not EVERYTHING - we are trying naturally this month!  )

WICKED WITCH - KEEP AWAY!!


----------



## MollyW

Okay I'm just off home now, but wanted to say....

  Good Luck!  

to Kim & Sims for testing tomorrow... 
      

and also...

  Good Luck!  

to Aussie Meg for egg collection - hoping you get some beauties, you beauty!


----------



## Donna Taylor

thank to everyone who replied, I am having then scan and I also assume that it is included inthe price as nobody has told me otherwise.

  to eveeyone (sorry cant remember all names but am thinking of you)

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

hello all, - do you want the good or the bad news first?

ok good news - the laptop is back!! all fixed (the fan had got bunged up with dust so was overheating) but not  everything loaded back on and working yet. n however my dearest sweetest dh has been working on it since he got home from work so that when i got in i would have internet access as he knew how important it was to me   bless his cotton socks. he was only just eating his dinner when i got home at 10pm.... we have no firewall or protection so mustnt be on here toooo long...

bad news - am having very heavy spotting, so fear the worst. will test in the morning if no af then but really not too optimistic now. woyuld be an utter miracle now i think. i just remembered the worst thing about this $hit - its the look in dh's eyes when he asks how i am and i have to tell him i think its all over again - it breaks my heart  

thank you for all rooting for me and sending me positive thoughts - i really too thought we were in with a chance this time - will be going straight into round 2 next week which may be the last, we might do a 3rd but will just wait and see about that...

cathy - i am sooo crossing my fingers for you sweetie  

molly my lovely, thank you for being there at the end of the mob without fail this week, its meant soooooo much         

bed beckons now - just want to sleep and get it all over and done with...

lotsa love

kj xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

kj-so sorry but you never know,i will be thinking of you fingers crossed                                                                                    cathy-thinking of you also good luck                                                                                         kim and sims good luck for tomorrow come on girls we need some happy times


----------



## Candy

Oh Kim honey, I know that look and am so upset for you, but as you know the old saying its not over till the old lady sings, some peopel spot throughtout so with all my heart I send you positive vibes T xxx


----------



## scarlet

Candy , it's me Scalet I have come back! will post on IUI with positive!
are you still logged on.


----------



## keemjay

morning all, nice and snowy here, very pretty  

well no af but test says bfn so guess its over, still spotting away, doesnt really feel like af is imminent just yet, have had 30/1 days cycles in the not too distant past.....
dont feel tooo gutted, had a couple of tears with dh but to be honest after 6 years of this, i kinda just go thru the motions, you know you're not REALLY expecting anything different. i think if i ever do get preg i will literally fall in a dead faint at the shock!!

off to work, should have gone by now! dh has day off so lazed in bed a bit too long!!
laters all
thank you ALL for your support  
kj xx


----------



## *looby*

Oh Kim,

What can i say - I cant think of anything useful, so will send a

*HUGE CYBER HUG   *

Thinking of you and DH 
Looby xx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Kim,

So sorry it's a neg sweetheart - was praying for good news...thinking of you and sending you... 
                    

Love Molly
x


----------



## cathyA

Kim - if it were just down to   you can be sure it would have worked. You poor thing. Telling dh is always the worst and i think sometimes they really try to be strong for us, when sometimes I wish mine would have the screaming abdabs like I know he wants to.  

Alex - I gather from Mollys note that its not good news for you.   for you too. 

Molly - thanks for the good wishes. Keeping everything crossed could add a whole new dimension to  !!
Thanks also for the suggestion about the scanner. It had crossed my mind to but I wondered if I was being a bit stupid. I'll definitely mention it to them  - thats if I need to. Still no   and none of 'those' feelings. Whats going on? Have decided to test again tomorrow if nothing - but I've really started to build my hopes now and I'll be right fed up if its another BFN. 

Time for some retail therapy to take my mind off it all!

Thinking of you today Meg and keeping everything crossed for Sims

Love you all


----------



## Holly C

KJ - am sending heaps of   to both of you.  

Take good care
Holly C xx


----------



## topsham

ahhh sorry Kim a big hug winging its way to you both x

Just come back from the clinic with some more gonal F to take tomorrow, a bit scared as the nurse said if this overstimulates and we have too many they want to change us over to IVF so that they can just implant 2 embryo's due to the risks with my Diabetes, they will only charge £1000 for the pleasure not normal rate...aggghhhhh freaked out here IVF was never mentioned we have to decide on Monday, so really hoping the Gonal F will just make 1 follie grow to 19, has anyone else had to take extra hormone & what were there results??

scared Laurie in Devon with no snow xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- so sorry to hear of your bfn. Take care


----------



## lilly2k3

**********,

The main index page says it is your birthday, is it true?

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

If it is.


----------



## gilly2

Have a fabby birthday Julie.


----------



## jess p

KJ,
Really sorry about the BFN - I know what you mean about the shock if for some crazy reason the test says POSITIVE!! Must be an amazing feeling - hope it's us soooooooooon!

Good luck to everyone else testing over the weekend - thinking of you all & willing everyone to have a  

Jess x


----------



## Abby Carter

Kim, sorry to hear your result.   It's pants at times, this whole IF lark. Thinking of you and your DP.

Abby


----------



## petal b

hi kim so sorry to hear your result                                                                                               happy birthday  **********  hope you have a good night


----------



## starr

Aww Kim honey, so sorry for the bfn. Hope you can feel thus hug i'm sending to you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hiya to everyone else, i'm ok still got random pains,. Had a good day, lots of retail therapy.

See ya
Love Starr xxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks starr hunny, i can feel the hug  
you're up late eh? we've just back from the cinema - saw oceans twelve - good but a bit confusing!!

what did you buy today then?
kj


----------



## starr

Glad u enjoyed the film, Kim must go and see it....

My mum is 60 next month and we went out to buy outfits for her party. Got a lovely silver skirt and some boots. Spent loads of money, but as this week i've bought...... carpet for all upstairs, a personalised number plate and ordered my new mini... a few more quid won't matter eh..

If you need me i'm here sweetheart. 

Love S xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

at your spending spree - good on you! i dread to think of what we've spent in the last 6 yrs in the name of 'infertilty treats' for starters we had a new beetle, then did up our camper, inside and out, and been to NZ twice. those are the big things but there have been many other smaller treats! what colour mini are you getting? i hope the number plate is Starr!!

i'm really ok, not too wobbly at all, tho feel teary at the thought of telling my friend tracey tomoz - dont know why, think its cos we seem to cry alot together these days and she really is the only person i'm showing my emotions to at the mo? feel better not having told so many people this time round - so much better not having to let people know what a failure you are 
dh off to footie for the day tomoz so might have more time to mope, today wasnt too bad as was distracted by work and the little guy  

how are you getting on with this 2ww?

kj x


----------



## starr

i'm good really.... it does all feel a bit different, though like you i'd be totally amazed if it actually worked. Not had these grumbling pains before so who knows?? 

My mini will be astro black.... looks dark blue is bright light and black in dull. Got a bit of a sparkle to it,  Lots of money but hey never mind. The no plate is my real name K5LL W (kelly w) 

Hope it goes ok with tracey 2morrow. Max will be there to cheer you up... Good Luck

Right must go to bed, got to go to work in 8 and a half hrs!!

Love and   
Starr xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

one has to dare to hope sometimes right? hoping grumbling pains are a very good sign  

night night 

kj x


----------



## petal b

morning everyone why is it that you get up earily on saturdays and in the week i have to drag myself out of bed.  hope eveyone is well.nearly on to week two it has been the longest week ever


----------



## Candy

Starr, if you don't normally get them and you have them, hold onto that thought really hope that your last go at IUI, means you don't return to the IVf tread  in the nicest possible way of course, loves ya    

Kim, hope theres not too many tears today x


----------



## keemjay

hi all
sorry its a me post again - knew i would feel worse today - i think i actually mentally booked it into my diary  
am seriously having the wobbles about doing another iui - am so close to just throwing the towel in and moving on. yesterday morning we agreed we would do another and poss a third but i looked at myself in the mirror earlier and just thought - what the hell are we doing? why do we seriously think its worth another try? theres nothing to indicate that another go will make the slightest difference to anything - its just the same old $hit over again. maybe our destiny is way off this path - i've thought that for a long time - but to move on is to pretty much say goodbye to ever having our own child and thats just sooo scary. of course thats what will happen if we do 3 goes and have no joy but cos i'm thinking of giving up now, it means the hope is gone NOW,just like that poof! its bought that reality just a little bit too close for comfort.
i just dont know what to do - i havent booked in the baseline scan cos af hadnt properly started by last night (and still hasnt today but know its not far off) maybe it the hormones throwing me in a tizz, perhaps i need time to think more, but i dont want to have a gap between cycles cos then it'll drag on and i want to have everything out of the way by our birthdays in May....oh grrr and more grrrrr. i could realy stamp my foot and scream right now - had a card in the post this am announcing a friends twins, all the flowers in the house are dead, inc my fertility lillies, have the outlaws coming for dinner tomoz and am meant to be going to a girly pamper evening tonight and dont really want to go but the alternative is staying in and moping

i think i need to go shopping - we are thinking of going to lanzarote in April - a freebie villa so will just have to pay for flights - so i will need some summer things, esp sandals  and i saw some the other week so i might just go and buy them....

sorry to be so me me me at the mo - i know others are having a rough time too and i know we are all having the same feelings but there are times when it just feels like the world is against YOU. yesterday at work i was playing with the little boy in the bath and his mum said - 'kim - you'll make an excellant mum one day' god if only she knew.....

laters all
      
kj x


----------



## *looby*

Kim,

I think many of us have had exactly the same thoughts of you, maybe we are just not brave enough to post them !!!

Andy and i promised ourselves 1 go at IVF and i really did think that after it was all over, i would be prepared to accept that it was the end of the journey to having a child of my own. Others on here knew me better   and didnt think that would be the case - They were right. I just couldnt accept that i was never gonna be a mum, even though neither of us wanted to go through the hell of another IVF cycle. I needed that little bit of hope / The daylight at the end of this lonely tunnel, I wasnt brave enough to say it was the end.

Sometime's life just seems to kick us in the teeth time and time again, and it normally happens when we are at our lowest, Only you can decide what is right for you, and that decision will probably be one of the hardest you have to make. 

I am not good with words like many of the ladies on here, but wanted you to know that you are not on your own, I for one am more than willing to be around whenever you need me, as you have been for me. 

Sending you lots of love,
Looby xxxx


----------



## LizH

Kim - sorry about your BFN, it must be so disappointing.

We saw a new consultant on Wednesday (our previous one has gone to a bigger clinic), we have agreed to have one more go at IUI, then move onto IVF if it doesn't work.  He doesn't have much hope for IUI as I seem to overreact to the drugs (or not react) which is a typical reaction with PCOS.  Anyway, I got AF yesterday so went for a baseline scan and my follies are still big and active so I have to wait for them to calm down.  The nurse said they looked just right for egg collection - shame we can't convert to IVF!  We are now on the NHS waiting list - about 18 months!  

Good luck to anyone testing over the next few days.  Have a nice week-end everyone.

Liz


----------



## Candy

Hi Kim

Its only natural that you feel so down at the moment, we all had high hopes for you on this one and I for one would hate to see you give up, but there is only so much we can each take and they do say that when the time is right to move on you know.

I would hate you to regret anything, as am convinced that when you make that decision to stop treatment it will be final.  I knew that IUI wouldn’t work for me and I could not have gone through another session, be it natural or not, I just knew that it was not the right thing for me, I also know your feelings both financially and principly on IVF, but often wish that you would give it one shot, if I could guarantee it would work, I would try my hardest to persuade you... but nothing in this life is a guarantee which is why it is so impossibly difficult at times.... I do accept your decision on that, I just found that IVF answered so many answered questions for me personally, but we are all so very different.

I still feel really strongly that you will be a mum, people like you who are gifted with children are not put on this earth to be wasted, I am not saying a life with just you & Mike is wasted as you make a beautiful couple and world is your oyster you could travel, you can do anything, but I know that where ever your travel or paths take you, you will be around children and people helping them both as you are a giver..... Not giving birth to a child of your own, may seem like the end of the world right now (And god I am so not the right person to be saying this as this time) but I have read the adoption pages, I know it takes time and has as many heartbreaking rollercoaster bumps as this, but the joy the elation, the amazing strength of these people who do become mummies, in every sense of the world, they may not have physically given birth... but they are their new childs life, their guidance, their comfort, support, many people starting out on this road, wonder if they can go through that if they will love the child/children unconditionally as hey would there own, you would I know it, you are meant to be a mum.  

Of course its not as easy as all that you need Mike for this, but you two are strong enough to achieve anything, look how far you have come and what you have been through.

I am truly sorry if this post has upset you in anyway, but I do feel I can tell you anything and with a pm, you can read it and forget it, but with a post its there its in your face, whatever you decide, we are all behind you 110%, we will support you in your decision and any new decisions you make, if being around a thread that people are still on that journey is too painful, then we respect that, but many of us have the kinda friendship withyou, which will never give up, not until you are happy in whatever context that becomes.

As for the card, bin it, go and do some holiday shopping, get yourself some vibrant colourful flowers, if you need time in, take it, but a pampering evening may be just what you need to help you see more clearly through those clouds, no decision has to be made today, tomorrow or in the shortterm, but whenever you feel like this tell us, let us support you, don't do it alone, call me, text me, pm me if I can help at all, but most of all know that we are all there for you.

Cxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hi Kim

I think Candy has hit the nail on the head - you are meant to be a Mum - in whatever form that takes...

I have to say I am absolutely gutted for you both this time around as I felt the whole thing this time seemed to go so right (after your initial battles with the clinic!). It must be SOOOO disheartening to have it fail under those conditions.

Only you can really know whether you can put yourself through this any more and I have/am coming close to throwing the towel in myself, so I understand a bit of what you are going through - its such a hard decision to make...and it IS VERY SCARY!!

I have a really strong gut feeling that you are almost there - and I urge you to think very carefully about giving up just yet. 

Regarding whether next time will be any different, well who knows - it did all seem to go so well this time, but one negative thing I can think of is that you didn't get a surge this month.  Perhaps you were just unlucky enough to have one of those cycles we all get from time to time when you didn't ovulate. Maybe next month will be different?

You and Mike had planned to have another couple of goes after this and I think you might always wonder "what if" if you don't give them a shot.  Like Candy says - you don't need to rush into making this decision - so what if you haven't got it all out of the way by your birthdays?  Another month or two won't really make much difference...

Anyway sweetie, whatever decision you make is the right decision for you and I really don't mean to pressurise you - just wanted to throw a few thoughts into the equation...

I know we have had conversations before about how much this takes over your life and how important it is sometimes to take a step back and look at and enjoy the good things you've got - if the time has come for you to stop the treatment and move on, then so be it. I am a great believer in fate - I believe that your destiny is mapped out for you to a degree - there are some things you can do nothing to change - but sometimes you come to a crossroads and you have to choose a path to go down. Neither of them is the wrong or right path, but by choosing which one to go down you take control of your destiny again, until the next time you come to a junction.

I know together with Mike you'll reach the right decision...and we ARE here for you, whatever you decide...

Hope the retail therapy helped and proved a useful distraction...give me a call any time...

Loads of love,

Molly


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- I second everything candy has said in her post.
We all can understand how much this takes over your life while having treatment and just how much it hurts when it dose not work but can you imagine the rest of your life thinking " what if we had done those other couple of goes?"
It is your's and dh's decision so don't let anyone influence that, just know that although we are all not physically standing beside you, we are all here for you.
I hope whatever you decide is the right decision for you both. Take care of yourself and dh, it is a tough time and you both deserve some down time to sort out your thoughts together.


----------



## starr

Kim sweetheart, i so feel for you.

For the last year you've been a guiding light on this site for me, always there to hold my hand, listen to me rant and help me find the way. 
I know it was hard for you both to step back on the tx route, and how hard it is for you both right now. If you truly think you should stop then deep down in your heart you will know that. In the one nad only counselling session we had the most helpful thig she said was " at the moment you cannot see a time when you would want to stop tx and face other options, however the time to make that decision is not now but in the future. When you/if get there you will have different thoughts/feelings and *will * be able to cope. You can't see that now but it is true"

I hope you can understand this, when the time is right you'll make that decision and it will be the right one for you then.

I hope i didn't ramble and you get the gist of what i'm saying honey. I also have read the adoption threads and they are truly inspirational. You will be parents, it will happen, I really believe that.

Lots and lots of love

Starr xxxxxxxxxx  

ps treatment 2 months on the go is really hard (esp was for Pete) don't discount leaving it a month, you may find it easier then xxxxx


----------



## keemjay

oh you guys   - i love you to bits  
nothing anyone could write would upset me, i NEED this input as i dont have anyone else in my life who can give me such advice....the one person i can talk to is not the best one seeing as she is cradling a newborn herself and its hard for me to say things without belittling her situation...
Candy - nothing will persuade me to do IVF - i made that decision a long time ago and constantly review but the answer is always the same. i think if you hadnt got lucky the first time then your advice maybe different - and i REALLY dont mean that to upset YOU, i just think that its easier to say it and believe it when you have had success yourself. your success did cause me to think again about my feelings on IVF but like i say it didnt change my mind....
i have thrown the card in the bin (terrible digi image anyway - shocking that they cant get a decent pic of their babies  ) and have had a very successful shopping trip - new sandals, choc brown linen trousers (bargain at Next, come in black too - you all must get them £17.99!!), t-shirt and knickers. am all ready for my hols now   And I AM going to the pamper evening.....
molly - thanks for the offer of a chat earlier   sorry shopping had to come first   i dont know why i chose our birthdays as a goal (bit like you and your birthday!) if its not meant to be by then then i want a bl00dy good drink and a wild party - AGES since we partied. i guess we can have a party anytime tho...this evening i am feeling more like giving it a 2nd go, like you say, we will never know otherwise and i did say i wanted 2 goes to give each ovary a chance....i think i am just so tired by it all, i want to get the end and KNOW where we are heading, and am afraid of tipping off the edge- if i go bonkers then i will never get accepted for adoption ....
i've got to fly now and be pampered, am running very very late
thank you from the bottom of heart you precious precious friends
thank you lilly and looby too  

kj 
               
               

ps starr - just saw your message too - will think hard about that statement. thank you


----------



## Candy

Hi Kim, glad you managed to get some goodies when shopping and threw the card away, glad they never aske dyou to take the piccies though, else they would have had us to deal with !!

I already knew nothing woudl change your mind about IVF and you are very correct had it not worked for me things would be different.

Love and best wishes to all C x


----------



## claribel

Hi Donna,

Sorry for delay in reply, have been working some rubbish shifts recently and no time to get on line. Glad your scan went well - good luck for this week, let me know how it goes. I managed not to get my surge over weekend, so that was good (only now I'm worrying that it will be next weekend as I'm not sure what is going on!) so don't know when or if at the moment - probably be Weds as my DH is on an awkward shift then and I have an important meeting! life seems to go like that these days. 

Hope it all works out, keeping my fingers crossed for all!

Claribel xxx


----------



## BunBun

Kim I really feel for you this is always such a hard choice to make & I've never been sure if what we are going is the correct thing or not.Hopefully you & your DH can sort out which way to go.

Looks like it's over for me felt bad over the weekend & had some spotting but looks as if it is now AF.

Unfortunately we are now at the end of the road when I had basting Iwas told you knew this is your last go at diui - no I didn't - you are only allowed 6 - this is my 5 basting so I've got 1 more than - no - why not? - you will be too old.
I was 34 last week. DIVF is not a possibilty for us either just because we were told if DIUI didn't work than the chances of DIVF working were also no good.
Just can't face dh at the moment as no matter what he says I still feel like a failure


----------



## Donna Taylor

booked in for another scan today but got my serge this morning! about to leave for hosp now! very very scared as this is my first time, when I phoned hospital they said they would still give me the scan and take it from there so have no idea what the actual time for basting will be!
just thought I'd post quickly to let you all know.

from a very nervous and excited Donna xx 

P.S anyone else having IUI today?


----------



## keemjay

morning all  

donna - good luck for today  

bunbun - sorry to hear your news  - how annoying to chop off your last go too   why dont they think IVF will work? dont quite get that?

I am trying to get thru to the clinic to book in my baseline scan - yep we are going to have another go. only annoying thing is that cos AF didnt arrive till yesterday, i am now prob going to get my surge over a weekend, which means i am either going to have to wing it and hang on till the mon for the basting,which is prob a bit late, or have the trigger jab earlier than i wanted, prob day 11 and baster on day 13 which is too early in my opinion and exactly what they wanted to do last month when i objected   of course i dont even know at this point if i'll even grow a follie but hopefully i will....seems like its doomed from the start this time  
omg - just got thru to clinic and have scan in 50 mins - eek best get dressed then!
really not excited about this go at all...feel like i am just doing it for the sake of it, i cant muster a single positive thought about it just now. maybe it will get better. everytime i think of what lies in our future i just start to cry, i cant believe we really and truly might not ever have our own, i must try not to think about that now tho, as starr said, we'll hit that junction in time....
better fly....catch up with everyone else later....
molly 
kj


----------



## Holly C

Hi everyone

Sorry haven't been around for a while.  We went to visit friends in Belfast for the weekend - great to have other things to think about during the 2ww!!

Sorry to read about the rough time you are having KJ.  Good on you for beings so honest about how you are feeling and then for summoning up the courage for another go. It's a tough and anxious time.

BunBun - what a dissapointment for AF to arrive so early and be told about the end of DIUI.  That seems so unfair.  I'm really thinking of you and so hoping that an alternative will show itself as a way forward  


Hi Julie and belated birthday wishes for Friday!  I hope you had a lovely weekend with your best mate!  What a great way to start the week with the morning you've had!!  Next it will be jumping jacks coregraped by the team leaders  

Good Luck Donna!! Hope it's all gone well for you and welcome to the 2WW!   

I have been thinking all weekend long about you CathyA?  Any developments on last week??

Hi Starr, Lilly, Vil & Moosey, Jess P, Greeners and Hidiyhi - the 2ww!  Also basting buddy Petal B.  

Hope all went well for you Meg and you're resting up now!

Hi too Molly, Candy, Laurie, Looby, Claribel and everyone not personally mentioned  

All is fine with me tho lots of AF twinges but other not so common ones too.  I'm trying to remain optimistic about it all but within reason.

Just want you all to know that I'm here and I think you are all fantastic with your resilience, support and encouragement.  I'm sure without this site I would be feeling terribly isolated.

Love to you all
Holly C xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon all,

BunBun- So sorry to hear your news. I thought the age limit for iui is 40? Also confused by the idea if iui has not worked then ivf will not? Why do most ppl go on to ivf from iui then?

Donna- Good luck for today hun  

Kim- I hope you begin to feel a bit more positive soon. I find it hard after a bfn to be positive about another round of treatment but you never know do you?

**********- your morning sounds manic, sending    to warm you up!

Hollyc- good to hear from you, hang on in there  

Cathy- where are you? I have been off and on ff looking for updates from you, I hope all is well and you have good news?


----------



## BunBun

Thanks for all your replies about the iui & ivf. Just haven't got my head around things at the moment & being told the information whilst being basted wasn't a good idea. I think they said we had a good chance of diui working as no problems showed up on hycosy(sp) & my periods are regular. Divf would only be considered if they found something to be wrong. I suppose I could ask if I could give it a go but feel that I've spent too much time & money on things as they are. I didn't think 34 was too old either.


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

Yes Julie - testing this Friday morning if I make it that far... I normally have a short post luteal phase but the cyclogest seem to be working so far so I'm keeping my fingers crossed too!!

I'm with Julie and Lilly with the info Bunbun - if you don't get any luck with your clinic is there another clinic that you can try??  Or even go direct to **** for their directive.

Thanks for the thoughts Lilly!!  How are you both feeling now - still positive I hope and no more gremlins?

Where oh where has our CathyA gone oh where oh where can she be

Yes I am a bit loopy sorry!  I'm housebound and think that's to blame!  We gave my keys (including car keys) to our lovely neighbor to feed Mr Claws while we were away over the weekend and she has gone out for the day!  Aggghhh!  

Ok - over and out!

Holly C xx


----------



## topsham

Afternoon all##Gosh it seems really busy here at the mo!

Just come back from my scan after taking the extra hormone jab and my body is actually doing what it should for the first time ever...!

Not looking forward to the Ovitrelle tonight though as it made me feel lousy last month, has anyone else had severe headaches from the stuff]
Basting set for Wednesday so 2nd time lucky here we go again and all that malarkey, trying really hard to be positive but its hard isn't it!

well good luck to everyone basting/waiting or just in limbo for the month

Laurie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

hi everyone,

KeemJay - glad you decided to give it another go, I read all the posts but didn't feel I have the knowledge or experience to comment on your situation, but I am really pleased you are giving it another go hopefully this time will be it   I really hope so has you have had such a hard time.

Basting all done so I am now officially in my first 2ww  
and will be testing on Monday 14 march.

   to all those basting or in 2ww  

Donna xx


----------



## cathyA

Here i am girls!  

Its just taken me about 3 hours to read all the post since Friday!

Well, went to see aged Grandmother on Saturday in her new resi home, and was forced to sit looking at the huge montage of pics she has of my nephew and kept thinking 'Well maybe....' and then Af arrived good and proper that night. Pain... I now know the meaning of the word! 

Off to see con on Wednesday affie so don't know if I'm to book scans or not - no point in going through last months palava again - so i'll wait till I see him.

Sunday was a tearful day and KJ, I wish i had had your post with me to put how I felt into words for dh. I'm sure he thinks I teetering on the edge sometimes. Really glad you've decided to go round again and we're all here to hold your hand. My biggest regret is that I don't have my mum to talk to. When I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself I wonder what I've done to deserve losing my mum and then having to go through all this cr$p.

Have we heard from Meg at all? Hope youre doing well.

Donna    

Hi Laurie - Good luck this week  

Holly - hope they've let you out by now or the men in the little white coats will be coming to take you away! 

Bun bun - what a rough time you're having. Really hope you can feel all the   coming from us to you. PS Repeat after me - I AM NOT A FAILURE I AM NOT A FAILURE IAM NOT A FAILURE (thats what dh made me say on Sunday)

Lilly - thanks for asking about me, but no need to start knitting bootees just yet  

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## keemjay

cathy - sorry AF arrived after being so rudely late   also sorry you havent a mum to talk to, it must be very hard. I'm sure she is watching over you and guiding you...I dont know what any of us have  done to deserve being dealt such a f-ing horrible deal, i do think sometimes that I personally am being tested for something as i have been having a $hit time since i was 16 when my dad, grandma and best friend all died in one 6 month period. of course there are good times, like meeting dh and getting married etc etc but it seems like you just get over one hurdle and some other [email protected] gets thrown at you.  but as soon as i think that i TRY to remind myself of how lucky we really are to have our health, food, a home etc aswell as a million things we dont really need - we could be such a worse situation than this, even tho it doesnt feel like it sometimes!!
btw is it just me that wonders why malnourished starving ladies in Africa still manage to get preg. whilst we here are swallowing handfuls of vits and eating organic food and still cant acheive this very simple thing?

donna - well done on getting thru the basting  welcome to the 2ww madness!
Laurie - good luck for wed 
better go and make dinner - dh has just shown up unexpectedly early and i havent even thought of what we are going to eat!

laters kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Cathy- good to hear from you.
Sorry for your bad news though.   
I hope your doc has some thing up there sleeve to deal with your cervix problem for the next time.

topsham- good luck, I hope you don't feel to icky this time round.

Donna- good luck with the


----------



## Holly C

Oh Cathy - I'm gutted for you!  AF is a total   and what a horrible trick to play.  You're fabulous and certainly NOT a failure!!!  I love your way with words - they always make me smile! Your DH sounds wonderful too.  It seems so unfair that so many of us have been through so much and having to cope with this as well - it's like another test.  What more do we have to do to prove that we are good and worthy people?!  

KJ has just said it all while I've been writing!  Another fab and deserving lady who is such great support to so many.

Arrgggghh - think that cyclogest is getting to me  

Big   to all of us.

Holly C
xx  

PS fortunately my neighbour has arrived home - minus handbag from Vancouver Julie


----------



## keemjay

julie hunny, you just made me put all my problems into perpsective hunny, my heart goes out to you   i wonder actually what life is all about sometimes, i mean whats the point of actually being alive if all that happens is you end up fighting your way thru lifes obstacles and having a miserable time, thats sounds a tad frightening, like i'm suicidal but i can assure you i am not, i just have periods when i wonder what its all for.....maybe if i had some spiritual beliefs it would help, but even tho i was bought up in a christian family, went to church, youth group etc i just couldnt put any of that to good use when my dad died. everyone prayed like mad that he would live and the prayers werent answered. whats the point of a god who doesnt listen? i dont ask for his help anymore, my mum kindly pointed out that it might help my situation if i did   hope no-ones offended by this  you can tell i have some issues over this!! maybe someone can help me out with the meaning of life, perhaps ineed to go to an Alpha Group....
gotta fly, am running late again....
kj x


----------



## petal b

hi everyone hope your all well.not testng until friday but i done a test today and it was negative so tat pretty much tells me what the result is going to be.i know i should not have done it but i could not wait.is it to early does anyone know?can you still get a postive in 3 days time.it is driving me mad  laurie good luck for tomorrow   and laurie.bun bun i am really sorry to hear your news and to everyone else that i have missed so much happens if you miss a few days and i can't seem to keep up.hi holly c how are you glad you had a good weekend


----------



## petal b

thanks for the reply, think i know the answer to the question i was asking,but you cling to any hope and i don't think it will change as well


----------



## petal b

i will try again am just fed up with it all,it just a nightmare.i had pains throughout the two weeks and the nurse told me this was a good sign.next time i am not going to tell anybody because jet again on friday i have to tell our families it was a negative again.its such hit and miss is'nt it,how are you feeling


----------



## cathyA

Girls isn't it weird - we're all having the same thoughts!
Re the God thing. I know He's there. When my mum died several things happened to make me know hes there. i just can't understand what I've done to make him treat me so bad. I used to talk to God lots and sometimes felt i got answers or 'signs' (no I'm not Doris Stokes!) but lately it seems hes ignoring me or playing with me so we're not speaking at the moment. Doubt he'll even notice.

I think my trouble is, I've lost my direction a bit. I was all geared up to be someones mummy (never been a career girl) and now i don't feel i have a role and I'm just bobbing about on a huge ocean not knowing where I'll drift to next - maybe some lovely Carribean beach  where i can live like a castaway (with DH as Robinson Crusoe of course!)

Julie - what a sad story - glad you've found us to talk to. On a different note I'm a Kentish maid as well - born in Gravesend and i know Maidstone very well. Always feel i've come home when i get over the Dartford bridge efven though I've lived all over the place.

the worst thing about the AF pain is that EVERYBODY tells me that the best way to cure it is to have a baby!!   

Petal B   I had pains in 2ww as well and BFN. I think we analise every twing and as everyone is different who can say whats what. We've decided not to tell anyone next time. Can't stand the thought of everyone waiting to see if my Af comes even though I know they mean well.

Well supposed to be doing some work so better have a go,

Come and join me on my desert island anytime girls - makes a change from snow.    

Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3

Morning all,

Well it is March already 
I hope this is the month we all get our wishes granted!

It is a bit weired that we are all thinking along the same lines.
DH and I often ask what we have done wrong to deserve the things which have been thrown at us. 
I don't believe in God in the guy with the beard and sandels like churches show however I do believe in a kind of life sauce of one sort or another. (not sure what i would say it looks like or indeed what I think of it at some points in time   )
All I have ever wanted from life was a family of my own to love and care for. I don't need riches or anything else. It just seems so hard some times to get to grips with the thought that maybe DH and I will have to give up this dream at some point. I am scared to even think how this will make me feel. For now I am just burying my head in the sand and plodding on with iui. This is my last attempt at it as clinic only allow 3 goes. I am preying they allow us to go on to ivf and not just stop.


So now I have got my moan off my chest, can i join you guys on the island?


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi girlies

Bunbun - I'm really sorry to hear about your grandfather dying.  You're right, it's still hard even when it's expected.  Make sure you look after yourself.

Kim - I really hope that this next cycle works out for you because you've been trying so hard but I also understand your need for an end point.  I know that everyone has encouraged you to try again but I think it's okay at some point to decide that enough is enough.  This is a really rubbish anaolgy (please don't think I'm minimising what you're going through) but I once had a cat that went missing (and never came back) and in the weeks that followed, people kept saying "Don't give up, keep looking" but there came a point when I needed to give up and let go no matter how hard it was and once I reached that point I found it really hard to be told not to give up.  Maybe doing the two cycles you planned would let you feel that you had done everything you could but also give you a point at which you can end treatment if that's what you feel you have to do.  Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you.  If you want to chat you can pm me.

********** - The things you've been through with your family are terrible.  To have survived that and then be faced with all this is very cruel but when you do get a child of your own I'm sure that the experiences you have had will make you cherish it even more and it will be very loved.

Lilly2K3 - What have your clinic said about IVF?

Donna - good luck in your first 2ww.  It's a really exciting time and some people are lucky on their first go so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Looby Lou - huge congratulations on your BFP - really happy for you!

As for everyone with a BFN - I'm really sorry to hear it.  I doubt it's any consolation but I think me and Moosey will be officially joining you on Friday.  Inevitably we have tested early (sorry testing police!) but it has been a BFN every time (okay, okay we may have tested more than once!).  I have spent hours studying pee sticks in many different lights but no matter how hard I stare, no second line appears.

This was our fourth go and I'm wondering whether we should be asking the clinic for other stuff.  Moosey's FSH was high at the start so do you think we should get them to repeat the test?  Also, I know a lot of you use cream or pessaries or something after basting.  Can you tell me what that's for and why you were prescribed it because I wonder if we should be using any of that stuff.  Thanks for all your help.

On a much lighter note - I have bought some expensive but funky trousers (kind of combats with flowers on) and I'm really proud of them.  Kim - is it you that sees a personal shopper?  Me and Moosey were chatting about having a go at that... how do you organise it cos it sounds fun and slightly terrifying?!

Starr - I secretly love Westlife but Moosey always says cruel things about them - how was the concert?  Thanks for asking about Homerton - we love Liz the new nurse too.  I was looking at this woman in the waiting room the other day and wondering whether she was you - we should invesnt a secret signal like the Masons so we know if a fellow Fertility Friends gal is there!

Loads of love to everyone,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Victoria- my clinic have not discussed ivf with me any further than in my first iui cycle I was not responding to the stims and the doc said if I had not responded within four weeks we would have to move on to the next step. I asked what the next step was and ivf was the reply.
He did not seem to want to go in to it then so we left it and I did respond to the stims in the end which left us with no need to bring it up again.

When were you due to test?

Your pants sound great


----------



## petal b

just phoned the clinic and they agree with me that it is a negative,had a good cry   and now i feel really angry.after having pco operations,it still does'nt work.i also agree that i will not tell anyone next time,one of my friends said to me it could be worse,you  could have cancer or something,well thank you very much that made me feel better.i now feel so selfish,i know other people have worse things happening to them,but it does not make me feel better(hope that does not sound bad).i also agree that i now have lost any faith that i had.,and think how bad things can happen to nice people all the time.sending my love to everyone else who has had a negative   and to everyone else who is waiting to test good luck


----------



## moosey

Hello everyone

I haven't been on here for a while (again!).  I was just reading all the old messages and wanted to say what has already been said to Kim already.

Kim - I am really sorry to hear about your BFN and just wanted to let you know that I have been thinking about what to do next - and whether there is a next step.  I was chatting to Victoria the other day and told her that if I was so lucky to get pregnant, it would be my only child as I am going to be 37 this month and do not fancy my chances in getting pregnant again.  I realised that my window of opportunity was slim and I am really frightened to think that I may never be able to have a child of my own.  I have recently felt like the pregnancy/fertility stuff is slipping away from me and I cannot do anything, just watch it float away from me.  It is such a personal thing in a way to decide when you want to stop and if you can.  I was chatting to Victoria and we have been chatting very tentatively about IVF or taking another FSH test, but I am not sure about IVF (and its very expensive price) and just want to stick my head in the sand when it comes to testing my FSH again.  My heart just wants to carryon with the next 2-3 goes the clinic said I could have, but my head is trying to prepare me for the 'what if's and how's' and I am just not ready for it.  I have a friend who is expecting twins and she has been supportive to me, but it is very hard not to be reminded of what you haven't got when I chat to her.  Another person has just told us that she is pregnant and I am envious of her, wishing it was me.  I am not sure how I will react to other friends pregnancies anymore.  I am just reminded of what I want and cannot have sometimes.

Ok sorry to be so bleak, but I suppose it is just a very long-winded way of saying I can kinda of understand how you may be feeling.

You take it easy on yourself and you will get there no matter what your decision is.

Take it easy

Moosey  xx


----------



## petal b

i have an appointment with the doctor on the 14th of march so it looks like i won't be starting again until april.sorry to go on and on,but i do feel better now and got to try and be postive thanks for listening


----------



## Holly C

Hi all!

So sorry to read how frustrated/disappointed and despondent everyone is feeling at the moment.  I think this time of year is to blame too - winter seems endless and there seems to be no good news and it all begins to take its toll.  As I previously said I think you are ALL remarkable and strong and sooo deserving - there has to be a positive light somewhere to guide us (no I'm not religious either) but I do believe in the power of spirit guides and I often ask them for help when I feel really desperate.

So sorry to read your news Petal.  It's a real downer and I hope you will start to feel more like thinking about your next steps soon.  I think it was a little harsh of your friend to mention cancer - pain and dissapointment is all relative and while we can be thankful for all that we have, it's not a lot of consolation to be told this when you are in the depths of despair.

VIL and Moosey - sorry to hear that things aren't looking too promising for you either....  The cyclogest pessaries are progesterone which as Julie says are to help the lining develop nicely for implanting - to keep it stable for the egg in case it breaks down too early.  Our clinic prescribes these as a matter of course when you do a cycle with injectibles as they told me that because they have put your cycle into a holding pattern prior to ovulation you are not likely to produce progesterone at the normal rate therefore these do the job instead.  All clinics appear to be different with their approaches so it's worth questioning.

I'm holding off testing until Friday and resisting temptation by having no pee sticks in the house!  I really don't know what my result will be as I have all sorts of conflicting feelings so to take my mind off it I've been cleaning the kitchen tiles with a toothbrush!   Works still quiet and even if it wasn't I would be next to useless!

That desert island sounds great Julie - book me in!!

Loads of love to you all

Holly C xx


----------



## BunBun

I think we are all feeling much the same this week because we were all testing within about a week of each other & unfortunately no bfp's to be seen.
********** - thanks for sharing your story.
Petal B I'm surprised that you clinic has told you it is -ve as you still have a few days to go as yet but I suppose they know best.
V_I_L & Moosey hope you can wait until Friday before testing again.
Keemjay - how are you?
Hi to Lilly2k3, cathyA & HollyC.
Has anyone heard from Aussie meg?
Sorry if I've forgotten to mention anyone -  
This island isn't going to be deserted for long, I've booked my space there  hope it's not  when I arrive.
Off to see my grandmother tomorrow - strangely had a telephone call with her on Sunday about God as well(it wasn't just because Grandad had died) & it was good to say a few things that I had thought about but never said before & to hear her thoughts.


----------



## topsham

sorry to hear your result Petal, thinking of you and good luck for the 14th, do you have some Q's lined up for him or her?

Just reading over the last few pages & the faith Q is popping up alot, isn't it funny when you feel low or upset that we reflect on that issue? I just think he's so busy everywhere else that he keeps missing Devon!

I'm feeling a little weird at the mo, not sure why we are doing this feelings etc which I keep trying to blank out as I know it's not +ve thinking, especially when we have basting tomorrow, DH is surprisingly cheery & +ve about this attempt (or he's pretending but I don't think so?).Going to try the full bladder thing tomorrow as it was sooo painful last time, fingers x.

The ovitrelle is up to its old tricks again & my eyeballs feel like melons & wearing my travel sick bands everywhere...nice!

I really feel that we all need some serious good luck soon, perhaps if we ask the Easter bunny for other sorts of eggs this year instead of choccy ones!!! well maybe a few mini eggs as well what do you think! 

Hi to Cathy, the other piccie of Charlie was sweet I will have to try and pop a piccie of my Chocolate Lab on he's an absolute nutter.

Love & thoughts also to BunBun sorry for your loss honey xxxx

oh and ********** we are all fab aren't we !! hee hee!!!

chin up to all & the usual +ve stuff

Laurie xx


----------



## topsham

it was supposed to say E bunny not sex mad ball of fluff how weird!!

the last thing on my brain is sex at the mo!!!


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, wishing you all the luck in the world

C x


----------



## Candy

New home this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23598.new#new


----------



## BunBun

Topsham can I have what ever you're on - sounds so good 
"sex mad ball of fluff"


----------



## BunBun

I shold've also said Good luck for tomorrow Topsham


----------



## topsham

ooops forgot to ask is anyone else being basted tomorrow or this week?

Lauire xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Topsham- I think you have had an impostor posing as the fluffy bunny we all know, Give him our addresses this year 
 Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## charliezoom

Hi !

I'm basting tomorrow! First go.

Scanned today & injected so all ready for tomorrow. Got several follies 1x 19mm, 1 x 15mm and a few 10-14mm so hope this one works!

LOL and good luck to anyone else on the trail,

Charlie xx


----------



## starr

Hiya All

We so need some good news on here. There's been no   results for ages... I'm not hopeful either!!!!

Vil and Moosey. Sorry Girls about another bfn for you.... I'm confused though, We get given the cyclogest as a matter of course. Do you do medicated cycles...??  I often wonder if you are there as well. Do you go together? I'm normally on my own until the baster.... I'll try a big smile next time i suspect it's you xxx

Not much more time, DH's making tea (VVVV unusual!!!) and it's nearly ready .

Big hugs for the bfn's and good luck to the soon to be testers and basters xxxx

See Ya

Love Starr xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Hi 

Just a quickie to wish Laurie and Charliezoom (hey there newbie!) loads of                   
for tomorrow!!!

Love 
Holly C xxx


----------



## alex28

Laurie and Charlie

very best of luck with your basting tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you both this month.

I have just finished last clomid tablets today so IUI due mid/end of next week so a week behind you both.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## jess p

Good luck Charlie!!

You've got quite a selection of folies so let's hope at least one of them gets rammed by a  ! My 2nd one was definitely better than the awful 1st one.  Not feeling v pregnant yet - 1 more week til I test!!

Good luck Laurie - lie back & think of England!!

Hope you all get BFPs (but save 1 for me!!)

Jess xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Good Luck Charlie!!!!

I had my first IUI yesterday (natural cycle) Folly was 20mm - which sounded good to me!

Hope all goes well and good luck for 2ww

  to those who had BFN
   to everyone in 2ww
and good luck     to everyone basting

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom

Thanks guys. You're a top support!

Good luck to you all too. 

Lol Charlie xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi guys,

Had really horrid weekend so didn't post much - just spent ages reading all these posts!

Does anyone else have Pregnyl with their iui? Does it make you feel like absolute $*it?  I am so tearful/stroppy/morbid/nasty,etc,etc for about 5/6 days afterwards. Get mega bloated too.

Been stupid & tested a whole week early & got BFN!! Really wish I hadn't! Don't feel even a tiny bit pregnant & I've put on weight & daren't go to the gym incase i lose a baby I'm not having!!! This hanging around is really doing my head in!!

If it doesn't work we've got ivf appt at ISIS in COlchester in april.

Hope everyone else is feeling bit chirpier than me - sorry to be so negative!

And another thing, **********, please remove your picture - you're too glamorous & young looking!!!!  

Good luck to anyone testing - cheating is a mugs game - don't do it!!!! Only test on the right day!!!

Jess x


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi guys

I am here and reading just being very quiet and meditative on my 2ww. Also have to pay heaps to get on the internet. heading up the country to see my mum today so will not be around for a week. As a result the list is posted ignoring those silly girls that have tested early. You are very very silly but hey I do it every time.

Lots of love to you all
Megan


----------



## AussieMeg

*2005 positive Vibe campaign * 

    
*

Congratulations & Stay put vibes*

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky!  Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan, 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 11.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz 
Ruby 16.06.04 Stay put little one  
Northern Lass 21.06.04 1st Time Lucky!  Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz 
Scarlet 29.06.04 2nd Time Lucky!  
Onka 09.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  
Elly 28.07.04 1st Time Lucky !  Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz 
Sarah (36) 18.08.04 1st Time Lucky!  
Oink 20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!  
Morgan 26.08.04 Converted to IVF  
Floss 13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky  
Candy 03.11.04 IVF  
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 

*2ww Baby Makers* 

     

Starr 3.03.05
BunBun 3.03.05
HollyC 4.03.05
VIL & Moosey 04.03.05
Greeners 07.03.05
JessP 08.03.05
Donna Taylor 14.03.05
Topsham 16.03.05
Charliezoom 16.03.05

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go  
* 
  
     

Lilly2K3 
Mez
Em75
Aliso1
Claribel
Alex28
Keemjay

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !*
Nicola1 
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talkingt o cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month
CathyA
Sims76--3 months off then thinking IVF
PetalB--going again in April

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments


----------



## keemjay

morning all  
am feeling a bit  this morning as went a portrait group last night which is an hours drive away and didnt get in till 1am, couldnt sleep for ages (mind still driving) then woke up busting for a wee at 4 am then couldnt go back to sleep and then dh woke me at 7am to say goodbye and have been awake since then!! was looking forward to a nice rest today but have just been called in for emergency cover so now working this afternoon! on the plus side it was really good to get out and see some good photos last night and am now quite inspired. somebody gave me some excellant software too, for viewing/playing with photos on the computer which is going to change my way of presenting portraits to clients quite dramatically! am dying to fiddle with it!! its called ACDSee for those interested parties - lilly and cathy!!

seems like i am not the only one struggling with the meaning of life! nice to know i am not alone. cathy i know exactly what you mean about being all geared up to be a mum and then wondering what on earth your identity is! i REALLY struggled with this which is how i came to get into photography and gardening. being a nanny was too painful but it was all i was trained to do - i didnt have any other skills so i needed to find something else to flick my switches. i kept doing evening classes to find out what else i was capable of and i am sooo pleased i found some other things i could do. i had this horrible thought that if we ever got preg i would have so little in my life i would turn in to one of those people who had nothing else but babies to talk about morning noon and night. i wanted us to have a life that a child could fit into, not have a child BE our life. i'm waffling as usual but i just wanted you to know i have been there on that one - am still there to some extent!!

VIL and Moosey - thank you for your kind words, i'm sorry that things dont look positive for you guys either - NAUGHTY NAUGHTY testing early  . re the progesterone - yes its for womb lining support. i didnt get the botty bombs at my clinic tho i did have to do 1 jab on about day 3 post-baster which was supposedly for womb lining (thats when we did stimulated cycles) i use prog cream which has to be bought on prescription in this country and most normal gp's wont prescribe it - i went to a private doc to get it, after having a saliva test which showed v.low prog. you can buy it over the internet from the USA too - which is what molly did....i would like to say its a miracle thing but as so far it hasnt worked for me i cant sing its praises too much! i am going to call the doc i saw and discuss with hime if its worth continuing. of course its all shooting in the dark - i may have another prob which is undiagnosed at present - well i must have or i would be preg by now eh? i cant remember just now but were you 2 gonna swap at some point if if it didnt work and VIL have the txt? more waffling....

Topsham - best of luck for today sweetie   ps this site has a lot of funny words that pop up- tonys jokes- swear words often get altered too.....

Starr - hang on in there hun    

julie angel - what a long time you have to wait - ah well you can get well and truly settle on here in the meantime, and prob well and truly sacked too!! i dont know how all you lot at work manage  to avoid being seen!!

meg - everything crossed for you    thanks for list again  

right am off now - walking with my local FF

will be on the island later    

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Girlies

Julie - YES!!  I was watching too!!  It was v moving and here was me thinking it must be the cyclogest!  Even lovely DH who got home at 10pm asked all about it as he knew she was going (he's not really that interested but knew I would be watching).  I'm fine thanks for asking.  Great pic!  You have a very cheeky glint in your eye which seems to go with the personality we read on here  

How are you today Starr??  Not long until the official testing day now....

KJ - you are sounding more like your old FF self today.  It's good to hear   Stink about unexpected work today.

Hey ya Molly - been meaning to ask you about your acupuncturist who sounds very clued up and worth that long drive.  Is he/she located North or South of London?  I have one in Tunbridge Wells but it sounds like yours knows even more.

Can't believe it's still snowing!!  We've had snow every day for 8 days and the last of it only washed off yesterday.  It's all covered with a good layer again today.

I almost went out and bought pee sticks yesterday but resisted (ok the supermarket didn't have any and decided against a special trip to Boots!).  Hopefully I will make it to Friday morning.....  all holding out so far which is highly unusual for me as I don't normally make it this far.  I think those torpedo's are doing their job.

Hope the basting went to plan today Laurie and Charlie.  Thinking of you Donna too    

Hi too to Jess P, Greeners, Hidyhi and Lilly.

Haven't heard from Lou and RachelJ for a while - hope you are both ok.  Also Gilly and Sims?

Hi CathyA!!

Petal - hope you are feeling better about things today  

Am off to clean out kitchen cupboards today - oh the joy!!  Is it Friday yet??

Loads of love
Holly C xx


----------



## cathyA

Just popped in to say     to Laurie and Charlie for today. Don't know bout lying back and thinking of England - lying back thinking of the sex mad fluffy thing sounds much more fun!! 

KJ - I only did gardening exams as a filler after i moved house (a long way and had to leave job - thanks dh!) and was waiting for baby to come. That was 4 years ago. I'm now an over qualified gardener whos still waiting. Now I've switched my attention to my photography and am hoping that I could combine the two. Won't have time for a baby soon!!   

Just chipping in on the progesterone front. I have a low progesterone count hence the torpedos (but I don't have any drugs for the beginning of the cycle - seems OK) Anyone having to take the torpedos - a tip - the 'back door' method causes less 'mess' - sorry TMI!

In an attempt to recreate my desert island here at home I have the little fan heater turned up to 'totally tropical'. I could tell you I'm typing this in my bikini - but I'm not - yet!

********** - you're pic is lovely (why do you think i have a pic of my dog instead of me?)

Will post later when i've seen con (hope Christopher Timothy is on hand)

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Holly C

Oh CathyA good luck with con apptmt!  Hope you can hatch a plan together that will work around your circumstances!  Let us know how it goes.

Lotsa love
Holly C


----------



## cathyA

Jess meant to say - i had Pregnyl. Felt really sick first day and bloated and then felt moody etc after that for rest of 2ww, but put that down to torpedos.

Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

I don't have long so I will post personals later.
I need some advice, I was 1 and a half hours late with my syneral nose spray thismorning, I am so stupid  
Dose anyone know if this will wreck everything?
I had scan yesterday and the biggest follie was only 10mm so I'm not likely to ovulate right? However will I have allowed my own hormones to take over as this is what the nose spray suppresses ? ( i think)
!!HELP!!


----------



## topsham

well all done, my nurse used a different approach this time which was not as painful, she swished the swimmers up with a longer tube and more fluid?? apparently they alternate there approaches at Exeter to achieve max success whatever just bloody swim little ones!!!

Hubby's chest inflated yet again as 19.8 million were happy swimmers! men!!!

Feeling really bloated and sore from that extra hormone jab though so will keep an eye on that, drinking loads of water and having an afternoon watching chick flicks, besides its yucky out,rain and sleet.

So 2ww here we go again, Jonathan Cainer said theres a new moon soon which brings new hope etc....hee hee oh there goes another flying piggy!!!

Hope yours went OK Charlie, & thanks to everyone with their support messages they really do help you know!

Lauire xx


----------



## Holly C

Hey Laurie

That sounds really positive!  All good and hubby is right to be proud with such a great count.  Sounds like you are doing all the right things so keep it up and heaps of      finding their way to you both!!

Holly C xx


----------



## cathyA

Lilly - sorry i can't help with your question. Hope it all goes OK.

Laurie - glad it went ok. The jab is yuck isnt it. Mine was a bot jab which meant i had to sit on a cushion all day!! 

Went to see doc this pm. She was holding her breath that I'd have good news so that she didn't have to deal with my little problem again, but alas I spoilt her afternoon. She was all for booking me in again for IUI this month but I put my foot down and we've agreed that I'll see the con first so that he can have a root round and give us his expert opinion before going on to do the IUI next time. I thought it was better for him to have a dry run so to speak before we start adding tension by trying to get it right on the big day. The worrying thing is that she says IVF is not the answer as the ET is basically IUI so she's not sure where we go next. 

Does that mean that if the con can't find what he's looking for its all over? I fear it might...  
They won't consider putting me out for IUI/ET and that seems to be the only way they can get to my cervix.

Trying very hard not to think about it. The con is busy and then on hols so next appt is 1st April. Do you think he'll think I'm having him on??

Cathy


----------



## cathyA

Me again (fed up with me yet?)

Just popped in from another board and i've stolen an idea!!!

Because we're all feeling a bit        how about this - on your next post you must put something that has made you smile today (if only for a split second). Even if its only the thought that today you're a little less sad/angry/ frustrated/cold than you were yesterday.

So I'll start off .... (had to think hard about this cos not feeling top of the world today). My dogs welcome home is to stick his nose through the letter box when you're at the door to check who it is. All you get from the outside is a lot of rattling and sniffing  - it makes me laugh every time and you'd laugh too if you saw me bending down and sticking my nose back through the other way!!  

LOl
Cathy


----------



## Holly C

CathyA what a great idea.  I think we could all do with some cheering up - you get today's gold star!!  It works cos not only did it bring a smile but even a chuckle!

Good plan with the con!  I think that sounds really sensible and lets just concentrate on that next step before we think on any further...

Sorry Lilly I did mean also to say earlier that I wasn't able to help with your query as I don't do the sniffing either.  I really hope it's all worked out okay and don't beat yourself up - it's been a hard old run  

My story - Mr Claws loves the snow and comes darting inside covered in it and then does a sideways skid turning to the side like he's a professional snow boarder!  I honestly think that he thinks he's a six year old boy and not a two year old moggy!  Thank goodness for fur babies!

Have a nice night everyone!

Holly C xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Charlie - I hope all went well today and your 2ww goes without a hitch.

Topsham- I'm glad to hear all went well today. Good luck with  

Jess-    you are naughty.

Aussiemeg- good to hear from you! Sounds like you are taking your 2ww in your stride. Thank you for the new list. 

Kim- what is the new software like? I use photoshop which I think is quite good but expensive.

**********- I was so gutted that I could not watch it, sounds like it was a good one.

Holly- you are doing great with your 2ww. I hate doing my cupboards out, it is such a pain.

Cathy- What a lovely idea.
The thing that made me smile today was watching a couple of young men throwing snow at passers by, mostly young lasses coming from college. Then just as one of them was about to throw again he slipt in to a huge pool of slush!
He deserved it.


----------



## starr

Hello All

I'm doing ok thanks for asking, I've decided that even if af dosen't show tommorow( think it will) There will be NO testing done in this house for a few more days yet.... Couldn't face a neg result.... Maybe if nothing by mon will then hmmmm.

Julie you talk such sense, i was nodding all through those last few posts of yours...

Jess i week early, that's just silly, step away from the pee sticks until next weds at the earliest.

Holly good luck for fri hon. Will you test or wait??

Kim, hopefully you'll get some rest tommorow xxxxx

Cathy, i'm really confused lately with all the conflicting views on iui/ivf from different clinics. I was always sure that ivf had a much better chance as some of the biology was done for you, we just need to hold on to it.... Hope you can get then to do what you want.

Lillly, never sniffed hon. Hope it's all ok xx

Topsham, glad the baster was easier this time. How's Exeter?? My best buddie and god daughter live there...

My funny story... At work today my colleague had had a real accident day... fell over nothing( she swore there was a hole in the floor) has had a shelf tip and drop a frame on her head and then bash her knee on the desk.. All very funny for us/ maybe not her though.. ha ha

See Ya 
Love 
Starr xxxx


----------



## MollyW

Hello All

Sorry I've not been on for a while. Been reading, but not posting...

I've been feeling really teary actually and it's so not like me.

Had a huge go at DP on Monday re. his drinking. He drank 2 (yes, 2!) whole bottles of wine in one day and I am just so fed up. I am trying SO hard to make this work.

I am fed up with:

 Taking my temp every morning before I get out of bed 
 Peeing on sticks after I get out of bed 
 Boiling up herbs and having to drink them 
 Not drinking real coffee or tea any more 
 Not drinking any more! 
 Nagging DP about his drinking 
 Having to take a load of vitamins every day 
 Having to take aspirin every day 
 Dishing out vitamins to DP every day 
 Trying to work out when/when not to BMS - not just when I feel like it 
 Buying panty liners every month and thinking "maybe these are the last ones I'll buy" 
etc, etc, etc....

I think another thing that's upset me is Mothers Day - went to buy cards for my Mum & MIL and there are all these little cute ones for kids to send - I just had to grab a couple quickly and run to the till...

Also, my baby would have been due in a couple of weeks from the first m/c...(on my Dad's and God-daughter's 3rd birthday) so it's all especially poignant...

Anyway, sorry for the moan - just had to get it off my chest. I know there are people out there much worse off than me...Will probably feel better soon...

Molly


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls

Have not been on for ages and I think I have been needing the time away.
Sorry to hear everbody is feeling down.  That is what has been wrong with me for the past few weeks, that I know my time for tryng to concieve is nearing the end. DH and I have spoken and we are giving it to the end of the year, so Hogmany will be a jolly time for me NOT. But I have to keep my spirits up as we have another 2 goes at IUI and then maybe go onto Agnus Castus if I have  no luck because I alway revert back to 33-35 day cycle when I do not have any hormones getting pumped into me.

But I started sniffing last Thursday for round 3 and waiting for AF to come so fingers crossed.

Hello to all you lovely ladies and I am back again.

Ali


----------



## *looby*

Molly 

            

Looby    



Sending     to you all 
xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

Molly my lovely, time for a huge   for you. the approaching 'due date' must be a horrid feeling and one that is not going to be easy to get through.i cant imagine the pain of having your long awaited dream snatched away and you have every right to feel rotten right now. have you thought about marking the due date in some way? maybe planting a special tree/ bush (seems like i'm always on about planting something!) or bulbs that will flower every year around the right time?  or maybe writing a letter to the baby about how special he/she was and your feeling s surrounding it all and just burying that? sort of laying the experience to rest? just ideas....
mothers day hmmm trying to avoid that one myself just now......

gotta fly just now, catch up with you later   

nothings made me laugh much today i'm afraid - only thing that did was at work and it involves little ones which you dont all want to hear about so i'll just have to make the ffort to laugh more tomoz to make up - gonna be hard as am having filling at dentist 

kj xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Ohhh Molly - there is really nothing I can say what a horrible horrible time. I just want to give you a really big 

Take good care
Holly C xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

GOOD LUCK TO STARR AND BUN BUN


----------



## BunBun

Just a quick one DH persuaded me to do test this morning really didn't want to after all what has happened but for once I'm glad I listen to him because there was a very feint second line on the hospital test kit. I've tried to call my clinic but answer phone still on - so I will catch up with you all later.

Goodluck to Starr for today.


----------



## Holly C

Wooohhhooo BunBun my fingers are soooo crossed for good news!!

Good luck hunny!!    

Starr thinking of you too    

Holly C xxx


----------



## topsham

awww Molly its so hard to stay +ve, just remember that you have so many pals on this site willing you on, you're not alone and letting off steam here is one of the best ways of dealing with it all.

Give yourself a little treat honey, otherwise you will keep beating yourself up, take some time out this weekend and have some YOU time even if it is a date with a packet of mini eggs...well its nearly easter! You are being so strong your willpower must be immense with your strict regime, well done you but you must have a little treat now and then!...you deserve it!

I know what you mean about hubby's carrying on as normal as well! mine still smokes and drinks which infuriates me most of the time, but then I also have moments when I think its his coping mechanism (i know we don't give in!)...Men! I also think as well there are so many women who smoke/drink eat crap and still get pregnant again and again! so we mustn't be too hard on ourselves.
I was soooo mad yesterday, our fert clinic is right beside the Materniny unit and there was a pregnant lady sat on the bench outside chain smoking...I watched her for 20 mins and she had 6 ****!!!! felt lots of nasty thoughts but then felt really guilty!

God listen to me rant.

Something that made me chuckle ...ummmmmm well I watched Jamie's Dinners last night & he said that a little lad in the primary school was the most sensible one in the room eating a tom sauce sarnie...he said he was going to join him!...not really funny but made me chuckle, oh and Ozzy last night on the Osbourne's everything he does makes me laugh!

yey! left on a +ve note I think this works Cathy! oh and go BunBun fingers x well done honey!!!!!!

Love Laurie x


----------



## Abby Carter

Molly, not surprised you're struggling, and really glad you could unload all of this to us, so many people are here for you and want to help in any way they can. This whole process involves so much effort, it's no wonder sometimes you feel tired and drained by it. Don't worry about having a go at your DH though, I'm sure in a few days you'll both be laughing at it , it's just a release of tension, I'm sure. 

As Kim says, these next few weeks will be really tough for you both, so make sure you get lots of what you need, things to 'top' you up again.

Big   
Abby


----------



## Holly C

Ha ha Julie!!  Oops!  Are we related cos that is exactly the kind of thing I do!!  I was having one of those 'damn I look good today days' (v infrequent),walking along sunny day chatting to a nice looking man when wham my shoe slips off completely down the street in front of me and I fall splat on my   and all dignity and composure evaporates!  

Someone trying to tell me something??!!

You've gotta laugh!

Another time (and this is deeply embarrassing) I was having a bikini wax. I've been in less dignified positions of late but...all was fine until I realized that my knickers were on inside out    Too late to change them....

Mortified
Holly C


----------



## Holly C

There's nothing better than a good laugh!!  Oh dear!  I bet you made their day - and they all congratulated each other on how steady they were at their age on their pins!

I don't think you had better go out at lunchtime with all that snow out there - god only knows what sort of trouble you will land yourself in!

Holly C x


----------



## lilly2k3

Molly- there is not much I can say apart from I'm thinking of you at this tough time.

Aliso1-good to see you around again, best of luck with this cycle.

Bunbun- how exciting my fingers are well and truly  crossed for you hun!

Holly- good luck tomorrow.

Julie-  

And a big   to all i have missed.

I had yet another scan today and blood taken. The scan shows still no change in follie size but the good news is i don't seem to have caused any damage by being late with spray yesterday. I have to ring clinic at 4pm to see how my bloods are looking and decide next app time.


----------



## cathyA

First of all - Bunbun - I've got EVERYTHING crossed for you (hence the typos!) Will this be the beginning of a good run? - Starr, Holly, PetalB, VIL & Moosey        

Lilly - you sound a bit happier today. Hope you get good results. PS I use photoshop too, although I only seem to use a very few bits on it - can't seem to get the hang of the rest - bit of a technophobe at heart!!

Julie - you sure you aren't an Essex girl in disguise? White stilettos?? (Sorry to any Essex girls reading this!)

Laurie - Jamies dinners tomato sandwiches made me laugh too!!

Molly   Can't do the Mothers Day bit either. Keep nagging dh to get organised for his mum, but he hasn't and this is the one day in the year when I can not and will not do it for him. How mean am I? 
Also glad I'm not to only one who does the panty liner thing. 

Well .....todays giggle. 

Sometimes I work at a garden open to the public. Today we were moving some plants to a different part of the nursery. As I wheeled my barrow (through the streets broad and narrow...no) I kept hearing a squeak and thought it was the wheel. It turned out to be a little shrew (no tail so no rat/mouse). I picked it up and it ran straight up my arm and onto my hat from where it did a huge bellyflop into the herbaceous border and was last seen rummaging around under the hedge. AAAhhh!!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## BunBun

Just to let you all know finally got to speak to someone at clinic - they didn't even know I'd left a message on answer phone & I'm booked for first scan on 29th March & I've got to continue with the cyclogest so my own GP is now sorting that out - he called me about an hour ago,which was so nice of him & so unexpected. I'm not going to get my hopes up as I had an early miscarriage before but at least it does give me hope that this can work.

A happy thought from yesterday, I arrived home about 9.30pm after spending the day with my grandmother (I went to the chapel of rest & saw my grandad - and was so pleased that I was able to say goodbye), and I had a lovely surprise waiting for me. My chinchilla had given birth - so exciting, a lovely little fur baby. I've just sat here must of the day watching them.


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls,

I posted here a while ago, but as my DIUI was so far off, havent posted again - but I am due to start DIUI next cycle now!  
Having a few problems with my clinic - ther average DS counts are <5million, (after thawing, spinning, etc) and I personally think thats not very good?    so we have an appt to see a consultant at St. Judes next week, they are happy with us to go ahead next cycle as well, if we decide to go there - very expensive, but hopefully worth it!    
Anyone else at St. Judes? 

Good luck to everyone, looking forward to getting to know you!

Marie xx


----------



## topsham

Hi there MarieLou, good luck with that appointment.

BunBun, good luck for the 29th isn't it weird how a loved ones passing sometimes coincides with new life, have you named the new fur baby? stay strong you have had a lot to deal with lately, thinking of you hun.

Hi Cathy, I'm glad someone else found JD's amusing I thought after I wrote it Its supposed to be quite a serious topic really but I found the kids so funny!!

Not had a funny mo's today as had my feet up, really quite sore & have bled a little...ouch having a day wrapped up like an onion on the sofa...oh and my cheeky lab has stopped eating his food??.....promptly nicked 2 bags of crisps just found them in his bed.

He's never been off his food before, if you have labs you know they would just keep eating if allowed like in the Monty python sketch! fussy tinker just started a new sack as well!

take care all stay warm

Laurie xx


----------



## Holly C

Ohh Bunbun good luck!!  It's sounding really positive and sooo hope we can celebrate!!  Take good care!  Your Grandad is looking out for you now and I'm sure it's really comforting knowing that.

Giggling as I imagine you as an onion Laurie!  It's impossible to keep warm at the moment!  We have had snow lying on the ground around the house for 9 days now and last nights dumping has hardly melted today.  DH has a 4wd but I'm marooned inside.  I've had to put him on pee stick buying duty tonight as I've purposely kept them out of the house until the last minute.  Sorry I didn't watch Jamie's dinners - but was shocked to see the adverts with him holding up a leek and the kids calling it a kiwi!! Were they kidding??! 

Hiya MarieLou!  Can't answer about DIUI but those figures do seem to be quite low.  Our clinic recommend a minimum of 5mil though so they would reach that criteria.  I'm sure you will get better answers from others on here more in the know.

How are you Starr?  VIL and Moosey are you testing again and PetalB what have you decided to do?

I'm hanging out for tomorrow.  Not sure how I feel but I know each time I do a knicker check my heart starts racing.  It's going to be a nerve wracking time tomorrow as I've never been this close before.

Over and out

Holly C xx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks girls for all your lovely messages - I am feeling a bit brighter today - must be all your cyber hugs and BunBun's great news!

 Congratulations BunBun (and your Chinchilla!)....  

Cathy - love the happy thought idea. They have been making me laugh - especially Holly and the bikini wax 
Each year that goes by I realise I am very lucky to still have my Mum - she had breast cancer 5 years ago and it did make me appreciate her a lot more.  right back at you, sweetheart for Mothers Day...

Thanks Lily - hope the news from the clinic is good. 

Julie -  

Abby -  Hope all's going okay for you with the IVF plans...

Laurie - hi -  at the stupid chain-smoker.  for the 2ww and  at the naughty lab.

Alison - fingers crossed this will be the one for you. Good luck hunny. 

Hi Donna 

 to Looby - hope you are enjoying putting your feet up sweetheart! Those levels are looking good. 

Keeem - loved the plant idea as I said in my pm...   

AussieMeg - not sure if you'll see this but hope the  is going okay. x

Hi MarieLou - I did read your post about  counts on Ask A Nurse. I have had as many as 23 million put back & as little as 2.5 million and had +ve results both times so its difficult to say, but obviously the more there are the better the chances and to have a "no more than 5 million" rule does seem very odd! Good luck with what you decide...

Starr - you are nearly there sweetheart. I know what you mean about not wanting to test - its that weird thing of enjoying the anticipation of it all as long as possible - and still hanging onto your dreams. Hope they come true for you this time...
    

Holly & VIL & Moosey      to you too for tomorrow... Keep that good news coming!!!

Well the thing that made me laugh today was when I was on my way stomping to the bathroom to do yet another -ve OV pee stick, I noticed two paws sticking out from under the duvet at the bottom of the bed - just looked so funny as I walked by... 

Love to you all,

Molly


----------



## aliso1

HI BUN BUN

CONGRATULATIONS[color=Red][/color]


----------



## aliso1

Hi Girls


Gosh it is good to get some good news for a change, it lifts our spirits.

One thing cheered me up today, we have had no snow for ages.  YEHHHHHHHHHHHH  .  It is really odd that the south of england is getting it and we are not. But I not complaining.

Well jus sat and eat a count on us Chicken Korma washed down with a HUGE glass of red wine.  YEH 

Hubby is at squash so it was a lonely tv dinner for me tonight.

How is everybody??    

Hey guess what I have 4 Xmas presents already.  

I wish AF would hurry up and come this is day 28 where is AF

ALi


----------



## jess p

Molly - sorry to hear what a rough old time you've had - it really doesn't matter that other people are "worse off" than you, it's no consolation when you're feeling down.  

Can really relate to the agony of cutting out alcohol - really annoying when you've been good all month & still get a BFN!  Friends of mine are expecting 2nd child (started ttc 1st one after us!!), they both smoke (not just tobacco either!), he drinks 5 cans EVERY night min + bottles of red & whisky at weekend, he has high blood pressure & stressful job, she is overweight &  37 & they only have BMS a few times & get another BFP - where's the justice?!!  

Cathy - I emailed Ruth cos worried about FSH level & not sure if it was worth doing ivf - she said that the way you respond to clomid is not an indicator of how well you will respond to ivf.  Not sure if this is any help to you?

BunBun - you clever, clever girl!!  I know it must be hard not to get too excited at this stage but at least you're on the next rung of the ladder.    

********** - agree totally on Emmerdale! Howled my eyes out - Charity Dingle, a girl after my own heart!!  DP has just invested in SkyPlus & rang me from work to make sure I'd recorded it just in case he was delayed!!! He hated Emmerdale til he met me!!

This stuff about Mother's Day - perhaps it should be banned until each & everyone of us has bambino of our own!  Load of commercial nonsense anyway!!!

Talking of funny things - got message from school secretary today to say that neighbour had rung to say DP's car had was rolling down driveway!!  Not very helpful when you're in the middle of teaching 25 5 & 6 year olds & you walked to school & live a mile away!!  Head Teacher had to drive me home - DP had taken his car keys (even though he went on bloody bus!- does it to stop me taking the MG to work!!) so had to phone DP to tell me where he "hides" the spare set!! Took great delight in telling him he had forgotten to leave it in gear (of course he is adamant he had & it had "slipped" out of gear - yeah, right!!) Car had swerved & was blocking the road!!! MEN!!

Got to go - he's just calling me to let me know Emmerdale's on!! - If his football mates could see this!!

Take care you lovely, lovely ladies & fingers crossed for each & every one of you!!

Jess x


----------



## petal b

bun bun so happy for you                                                     holly c good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking of you   vil and moosey and to anyone that i have missed out


----------



## jess p

OOps, forgot Holly C - got everything double crossed for you!!  Let's just hope it's this time for you & DH.


----------



## Donna Taylor

CONGRATULATIONS BUN BUN  

HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU, NICE TO HEAR OF A  

GOOD LUCK TO EVERONE WHO IS ABOUT TO TEST/BAST OR THOSE LIKE ME WHO ARE ON 2WW

DONNA XX


----------



## Holly C

Thanks everyone for your support!  It's great to have.

Am soooo nervous and know just what you mean Starr.

Holly C 
xx


----------



## *looby*

CONGRATULATIONS BUN BUN & DH  

Good Luck Everyone

     

xxx


----------



## Candy

Molly I missed your post on the last thread, just want you to know I am thinking of you xx


----------



## starr

Hiya All

Congratulations Bun Bun. Well done honey xx

Good Luck Holly.. xx

As for me... didn't make it to test again, Af showed up last night so that's me done with iui. I am upset, infact morw than i thought.... DH is pretending it all is ok but i know that he is upset as well. Mind u i think the thought of more treatment is just as upsetting for him as a BFN!! 
Well we've got an appointment next Weds to see the nurse for all the pre ivf chat etc. Was hoping to be able to cancel but alas not meant to be.. 

Anyway enough moaning from me.... We've got loads of snow today... !st time it's really laid.

It's my nephew's 4th birthday today so this afternoon i've got to face a kids party with 25 4 yr olds. Oh what joy !!

See Ya
Love Starr

ps ta for all the support this week xxxx


----------



## Abby Carter

Starr, so sorry to hear AF arrived. I know you're feeling low but take heart - we did 3 IUIs and are now moving on to IVF, and it feels so much more positive, as the chances are significantly greater than with IUI. Obviously there's still no guarantee, but you'll soon feel stronger.

Abby
x


----------



## MollyW

to Starr.

Sorry to hear the wicked witch got you again.  It must be very scary to take the step to move onto IVF, but I'm sure you can take some strength from the success stories like Candy, Morgan & PurpleAl.

Really hope it works out for you too...    

Take care, sweetheart,
Love molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Morning

Bad news from me too -   but still no AF.  I'm sure the reading is right so I'm not holding out hope of it changing in the next few days.  Its such a dissapointment as I know there was nothing else I could have done to have changed it.  DH and I have not had any alcohol for 2 years, we take masses of vits/mins/efa's etc, eat organic and never have ready made meals or take- aways.  Only one more IUI for us and then it's evaluation time.

Sorry to hear your news too Starr and good luck with IVF  

Really enjoyed your stories yesterday CathyA and Molly - keep them coming I'm in need of something to smile about today.

Despondently yours
Holly C xx


----------



## Purpleal

Just wanted to give       to Starr and Holly.

Love Purpleal


----------



## keemjay

hi all  

starr - know i texted you but a big   for you sweetie.
and Holly   for you too. i know how poo it is, a week on and i still feel quite raw....

bunbun - faberoony news hun, just what we need. well done   

well i never got my tooth filled in the end yesterday as i was late for my appt and he wouldnt see me. that didnt make me smile at all esp as i have to pay a missed appt fee   nothings really making me laugh at the mo, i am just happy in a quiet kind of way, feel like i am just coasting along. we have booked a week in lanzarote in april so thats something to look forward to.....
did have an 'ahhhhh' moment this morning, does that count? we have magnetic poetry in our downstairs loo and leave messages/poems for eachother (me more than dh) friends also leave notes too! anyway i havent had a note for ages but there was one there this morning that said 'my angel leaves me messages and she lingers in my heart' 
also had a 'hurrah' moment last night when dh told me he has got us tickets for Cold Play in June!
really must find something to make me laugh before today is out. saw vera drake last night - definitely nothing to laugh about there!
am having a day in the kitchen today, trying to use up the contents of the last 2 weeks organic boxes. anyone got a good recipes for savoy cabbage - have 2 of them.....
 and  to everyone

kj x


----------



## topsham

hey all,

hope the snow is a little better today , we have not got any, just soggy today.

Feeling pants got really swollen legs?? anyone else had these on the drugs, also still bleeding a bit but she told me to expect that? never happened last time.

no funnies as of yet, anyone got anything nice planned this weekend I know its mothers day so can be hard, I always get a soppy card with a muddy paw on from my Murphy (pooch) ahhhhhhhh bless.

Kim, lovely Lanzerote how fab what a good plan countdown starts now.

love to all,

Laurie xxxxxxx


----------



## topsham

hey me again!

can i pick your brains girls!

I know this sounds silly but can I take ex-Lax whilst on 2ww I really need to go !!!!!!!!!! had sooooooooooooooo much fruit with no avail will it do me any harm if i take some, don't want to risk anything just in case?

sorry if anyones eating at their desk....maybe it will make someone laugh...never know!

L xxx (help please its uncomfortable....5 days now & counting)


----------



## Purpleal

funny you say that Laurie - Im sitting at my desk, have just opened my noodle salad - thanks!!


----------



## topsham

oooops so sorry!


----------



## keemjay

its not fair - i want some snow  we had a sprinkle first thing then it rained so got washed away, now we have just had an hour of pouring, hailing and gales, so fierce that it actually blew off a drainpipe, so have been soaked standing outside propping it up again!! def didnt make me laugh!!!
will go and look for recipes now...
k x

ps have pinched an idea for mothers day, cant remmeber where i saw it but have been saving it up for ages. its a memory box, filled with little slips of paper, each with a memory of something your mum did, said etc.
eg 'i remember how you knitted all my dollies outfits'. or 'i remember the day you licked the dog food fork thinking it was choc icing'
each day she can take out a new memory and read it and know she's appreciated. ( you have to think of lots, tho you can add a new batch now and then..) better get going with it actually, have only written a handful so far....

pps topsham - not sure about laxatives but make sure you eat the fruit on an EMPTY stomach for max effect and dont eat for 30 mins after, unless its more fruit....also prune juice is meant to be very effective. can get it at waitrose...


----------



## Purpleal

Just kidding! I dont know the answer to your question though! My personal thought would to be not to do it. I wouldnt want anything in that area to get 'upset'.

Adrienne


----------



## keemjay

guys - have any of you seen the thread about a FF adults only meet up in the summer? havent ever wanted to do the main meet ups due to all the babies being there but think the adult only party would be quite fun. but i'll only go if i can meet IUI playmates, as so far i dont really know any of the people who have signed up for it.... just an idea, anyone fancy it? 


k x


----------



## jess p

Hi Topsham - sorry to hear about your little problem in the bottom department!! I get IBS & on the 2ww it's a nightmare - have you tried dried apricots? They always work for me if I eat about 20!!  

KJ - sorry about the dentist! I need a couple of tiny fillings, in fact one of them I've needed since before ttc - keep thinking I'll wait cos it's free when pregnant!!!! Bit of a long wait though!  Will probably need false teeth before I'm "with child"!!  

Starr & Holly - so, so sorry for both of you - as AF didn't make you feel bad enough anyway, the BFN is such a bummer.  Hope you're getting lots of tlc & support.    

Perhaps you're TOO healthy Holly! Wish I was as good as you - don't know how I'd manage without Tesco's Finest & M & S!  I'm good in the school hols though & always have organic milk, eggs & meat & most veg.

Starr, good luck with the ivf consultation, let us know how you get on - mine is on April 22nd & then again on 29th.  Where are you going for your ivf? We're going to Colchester, ISIS Centre.  Bit scary!  Am gutted at how much it's going to cost - I guess it's worth it if it works & if you don't try it you'll always be wondering if you should have.

We've had tons of snow here today - the kids were so excited! The Head made all the staff go out at playtime except my colleague who's pregnant - so I decided to play the pregnancy card too - told him "I might be" so really shouldn't risk falling over!! It was lovely watching everyone else in a blizzard!!  Anyway, he eventually decided to close the school at 1.15 but some of the parents couldn't get there so all the staff had to stay to look after them.  By "normal" home time it had rained & most of it was just slushy!

I'm waffling on again!  Hello to all you other gorgeous girlies - have a good weekend - be strong on Mother's Day & TRY not to get too downhearted.

Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend.  I'm due to test on Tues - should I do a First Response to get it over & done with? Can't afford to be tearful at work this week - better to blub at weekend!

Jess x


----------



## keemjay

hi jess - am against early testing as a rule, but you have to do whats best for you, i would wait till  tues and then throw a sickie if the pee stick doesnt tell you what you want!

lol at getting out of playground duty - good on you!

just seen you are from ipswich - are you a tractor girl? - dh spends half his life up there at the footie, i've only been once and he was so vile to me when i happened not to notice a goal going in that i have never returned on principle 

holly and starr - thinking of you both   

k x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi,

Star and Holly- sorry to hear your bad news  

I was feeling quite down today with the lack of follie growth and so on so I decided to do some retail therapy with DH.
When I got to shops I was in the foulest mood and ended up taking it all out on him  I think it was the cute mothers day teddy bear I saw that done it quickly followed by a sinking feeling and a huge attack of the saddest feeling. It all ended by DH attempting to get out of me what was wrong and i surprised myself with an answer of " I am mad at the world, if I cant have a baby then I don't see the point in my life any more". Then after five minutes I felt much better. It is not usually like me to think like this so I am blaming it on the drugs(and the cute teddy) and moving swiftly on. I did not fancy shopping after that so we returned home empty handed.

Well girls the weekend is here 
Hope you all have something nice planed.
(no funny story today as explained above)


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls,

Got my bill through for the DIUI today - seems so cheap compared to IVF, but at the same time, expensive!       Still, hopefully, will all be worth it.  
I'm going to a new clinic next week, just to see how they do things differently, so we may even swop clinics, we'll have to wait and see.   


Jess - I'm all for waiting until test day to test.    For some reason, I have amazing resolve about testing! (shame I can't say the same thing about chocolate   )  I got BFP my first DIUI, got a very clear negative with 'predictor' 13dpIUI so was busy planning my 2nd cycle, when I decided to test 15dpIUI - two very, dark clear lines!     See, sometimes it does pay to wait.   Plus, its always best to test first morning pee  


Kemmjay - I'm signed up the the adults-only party - I know I'm only a newbie here, but hopefully come June/August we'll know each other better  


Laurie - Hope you've solved your constipation problem  


 to both Holly and Starr - so very sorry to hear your news. 


     Congratulations Hun hun and DH!!      

Thanks for the warm welcome, girls,

Marie xx


----------



## topsham

oh Lilly you do sound blue?

its exhausting sometimes isn't it, just when you feel a little stronger or clearer minded a bloody fluffy teddy bear appears to cloud your vision and sense of reason!  I know that feeling all too well.

Well the only thing i can recommend is a funny film and a huuuuuuge bar of galaxy, but its just prunes for me for a while!! hee hee.

Have a good weekend tell yourself you will like a little mantra,

love Laurie xx


----------



## topsham

I'm bored and constipated!!!!! hee hee

Hubby just phoned hes gone straight to the pub from work ...fed up anyone in the chat room, lonely bunged up Friday night for me !

anyone...anyone out there?

L xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

big big  to holly and starr i'm thinking of you both

Donna xx


----------



## *looby*

Kim,

Have already signed up for the Party    
Mentioned it to Angus so hopefully they will come too, 
Would be lovely to see you  

Welcome Marielou - Did you bring any Biccies from our Rainbow Clubhouse for these lovely IUI ladies   

Love to all 
Have a Wonderful Weekend 

Looby xx


----------



## petal b

hollyc -i am so sorry  and starr i am thinking of you both


----------



## Candy

New home sweeties, good luck xxxx


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Starr, I am so sorry I really didn't want you to have to go through IVF, I am hoping its the change that you need and you get 1st time lucky ((hugs))

I have to give you a new home now, with me being away next week, sorry its early C xx

Love to Molly & Kim

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23856.new#new


----------



## jess p

Wow! We're filling up these pages!  

Watched "killer Katy" in Corrie last night - DP spoilt it cos he'd seen in the paper that Angela sees it & then Katy kills herself by not taking her insulin!! 

This morning he's dancing around in his dressing gown "singing" along to some awful CD at the top of his voice!  My taste in men is seriously dubious!  Still, he makes a lovely cup of tea!!

Snow is falling again today - bit too slushy for snowmen though!

Am going to buy peestick ready for tues but will not test til then - must be strong this time!!

Good luck to anyone else testing over the weekend - just leave a BFP for me please!!

Jess x


----------



## jess p

Hi KJ, 
DP is major Tractor Boy, I am big Man U fan (no, I wasn't born in Manchester but Mum's family are from that neck of the woods!).  

I've been going to watch Ipswich since I was 6.  I've always loved footie & when I was little wanted to be a football commentator!  Even got a Sat job on local radio station when I was 16 & had my own little sports slot once a month on some dodgy youth programme.  

Wish I'd persued it but when I was at 16 we had to fill in a questionnaire as part of our careers lesson at school. We had to state what we wanted to be when we left school.  

All 200 of our year group were rounded up into the hall & careers teacher said:

" Well done to all of you who filled this out sensibly. Everyone except Simon Norris who wanted to be an astronaut, Lee Digginns who wanted to be a male prostitute & jess P who wanted to be a football commentator!!!!!"  
I was mortified!  Shouldn't have let him put me off really.

Anyway, not got season ticket this year & now only go v v occasionally (& when it's warm!!).  DP says hello to your other half!

Jess x


----------



## Hidyhi

Hi Jess
Not long to go now for you - good luck with the not testing - will send around the pee stick   . I will also send around the soap   if you give away anymore plots!!!!!! (as if my gran wasn't bad enough and that woman on GMTV!!)

Sorry to hear about the BFN's but there has been some hope lately with 2 BFP's in the last month - that's good for IUI isn't it!!!! Something to cling to.

Just about to cosy up on the sofa for midsomer Murders (how sad i hear you say!) - its the only time I get to myself while DP out at Rugby and that's how i choose to spend it!

Lot of    to everyone

Love HeidiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## keemjay

not sure if meg is away from an internet connection so heres the list.....not updated and without icons as it didnt copy them when i copyed and pasted it

2005 positive Vibe campaign                

    


Congratulations & Stay put vibes

Minkey  2nd Time Lucky!      Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan,  7lb 1oz  
ShellyM  11.06.04  2nd Time Lucky!        Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz    
Ruby      16.06.04  Stay put little one            
Northern Lass  21.06.04  1st Time Lucky!      Thomas born Sun 6th Feb  5lb 8.5oz  
Scarlet      29.06.04  2nd Time Lucky!          
Onka      09.07.04  1st Time Lucky !            
Elly      28.07.04  1st Time Lucky !      Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb  3lb 14ox and 3lb 15oz    
Sarah (36) 18.08.04  1st Time Lucky!            
Oink      20.08.04 Natural Pregnancy!!!          
Morgan  26.08.04 Converted to IVF        
Floss      13.09.04 2nd Time Lucky    
Candy    03.11.04 IVF                          
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky  
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky  
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
BunBun 03.03.05

2ww Baby Makers 

    
                                        
VIL & Moosey 04.03.05
Greeners  07.03.05
JessP 08.03.05
Donna Taylor 14.03.05
Topsham 16.03.05
Charliezoom 16.03.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls
Go Ladies Go    
                                    
  
          


Lilly2K3 
Mez
Em75
Aliso1
Claribel
Alex28
Keemjay

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts !
HollyC
Nicola1 
Aless
MollyW--taking a break for a couple of months
Claireabelle--trying naturally for a while
Rachaelmd-awaiting af
Nikita - 
Cindy - going again in Feb
Struthie - maybe going to ICSI
Cherub75 - having ovarian drilling
Marielou
Sara13 awaiting af
Leah
LizH - talkingt o cons re IVF
Le
Rachaelj
Gilly2
Gwen - awaiting IUI jabs
Bolts - next month
********** - going next month
CathyA
Sims76--3 months off then thinking IVF
PetalB--going again in April

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

kisses to starr, off to the IVFers


----------



## g

Hi there,
It seems like ages since I last said hello. After months of trying to decide on our next move we finally went for our 4th IUI and I was basted last week.
I'm now officially on the 2WW.

I 've also just found out that if I get a BFN then the PCT are not going to finance my free IVF go which was recommended by NICE. 

Still I'm sure I'm not the only person in this position and its best to keep smiling (thru gritted teeth )

Loys of babydust wishes to you all,
Luv,
g.


----------



## jess p

That's really bad news - you'll just HAVE to get a BFP this time!!! We'll all just have to send tons of positive vibes!!

I'm in the same boat - waiting list is 2 years & can only go on it when start iui but cut off point is age 40 so I will miss out by 1 month!!  Hopefully I won't still be trying (oh god shouldn't have said that, now I'm doomed!!) & will have returned to "normality"!!

Good luck & try really hard to keep positive!!

Jess x


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi girls,

topsham- I did just what you said (although I had not seen your message yet)
I watched Bridget Jones 2 and ate some chocolate, works every time!
I'm now feeling fine


----------



## keemjay

hi all  

jess - dh has a season ticket, goes 2/3 times a month - so i spend quite a lot of saturdays on my own. but cant complain - its his opportunity to do something for him, and he is an angel when he's here   not a good result today tho - he's been listening to it online...

lilly - hows you my lovely? hows the photography going? taken anything good recently? i was very pleased with my photos of baby max, all bare on a white sheet....cany wait to go up in the darkroom and play around, enlarging,cropping etc. 

g -    for your 2ww

i'm feeling a bit sick - dh made choc brownies and i've eaten rather too many - they were scrummy tho 

laters
kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

kim- I have just been and taken two rolls of film out of the wash between last post and this! so Photography going great 
It is good when you have images to mess with that you really like rather than have had to take isn't it.
What was your new software like? I asked before but you must have missed it.

All- I have just read the post by g and was wundering. If you have had iui on nhs with cycles still available to use from them then need ivf, can you still have ivf funded by them even though you have had cycles of iui funded?
Or dose the iui count as your one ivf funding from them?


----------



## keemjay

lilly - i think you can still have an IVF cycle, as i thought the current recommendations were to additionally fund 6 IUI goes anyway...

sorry i thought it was cathy who asked about the software   its a kind of viewing album - allows you to make albums and flick thru images easily and make slideshows etc. you can also make contact sheets with titles/ headers/ print numbers automatically included. i havent got to grips with it totally yet, theres tons of things it does. i want to download some music so i can have a slideshow set to music.....

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Hi

Lillly my understanding is that it's a choice of either 3iui's or one ivf.  That's what we have been told but it could differ between areas...

Feeling a little better today but did have a huge blub last night.  It didn't help that I was also at the end of reading My Sister's Keeper - fantastic book.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends.  Retail therapy tomorrow so that should be good - unless I do a Lilly!! Glad to hear you are feeling better today sweets.

Thanks for all the words ladies - FF is the best support at these times.

Hang in their JessP not long to go   

Love
Holly C xx


----------



## jess p

Lilly - I think the funding issue is different in every authority.  We get 3 iuis paid for & 1 ivf provided you're under 40. Lots of areas charge for iui.  I think you can contact your Primary Care Trust & they'll let you know what's what for your region.  Pain in the bum isn't it?!

You photographer ladies sound like you have a lot of fun!  I could do with an absorbing hobby - I love gardening but not mad about the weather at the moment.  Hubby's best buddy is sports photographer for local paper (does tons of freelance, weddings, commerce, etc, etc) perhaps he can point me in the right direction.  Will it cost me a fortune?

Thanks Holly - you are a v nice person!

Have started buying lottery tickets so if I win will pay for all iui girls to have tons of fertility treatment by the world's experts!!  I mean if I win BIG not just a tenner!!! Sorry!

Must keep off this site until tomorrow - it's v addictive!

Jess x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

need some advise-startin first iui-af showed up today- starting clomid tomorrow and scan on mon just wanted to know if best to take clomid in the morning or evening? we know to do our puregon at night after scans but i forgot to ask about the clomid for timing!!!!

thanks

Mez
xxxx


----------



## keemjay

holly - huge blubs are very necessary, and so is retail therapy. the difference between this latest bfn and the one before (last summer) is that i have a job now and money in the bank so am on a bit of a spending spree at the mo - esp as i now have a holiday to look foward to. have yet to get a new  bikini so still got shopping to do  

you look after yourself now and make sure your shopping trip involves a nice coffee shop stop (with muffin) and something you would usually not buy as its too frivolous (sp?) stuff being sensible - this is an emergency crisis and drastic action is the only answer  

god the difference a week makes in ones attitude  

kj x

ps mez - sorry dont know - never taken clomid


----------



## *looby*

KJ,

Shopping spree sounds Wonderful - Can I Come    

( well the muffin sounds wonderful    
Not sure i have enough Public Liability insurance to invest in a Bikini     )

xxx


----------



## *looby*

Sorry Mez didnt see your post  

I was told to take my Clomid in the morning 

xx


----------



## Holly C

Thanks KJ - it's encouraging to hear that you are feeling so much better a week on.

I'm going to book a highlights apptmt and massage at an Aveda salon in Rye (take a zillion hours to drive there but figured it would be worth it)

We went to Lanzarote late last year and had a great time.  We stayed in Costa Teguise, hired a car and tripped about the island.  Really interesting but the best bit was getting heat on the bod so make sure you get that bikini smartish!!

Mez - sorry I'm not a clomid girl either 

JessP - you're very generous!!  I'm counting on you babe!!

Holly C xx


----------



## keemjay

looby - if i eat any more of dh's brownies i wont be wearing a bikini  

holly - highlights and massage sounds lush - go for it. we went to puerto del carmen many moons ago. theis time we are staying in a place called Guime, its not on the coast but only a 20 min drive away - its got a pool. we have hired a car too - any tips of nice places to go? did you go to the green caves?

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim-the software sounds good. I use photoshop which I find quite good, don't think you can put music with pics however.

Holly- Don't spoil your retail therapy like I did. Hope you enjoy it hun.

mez- Good luck  

jess- I think a hobby is a great way of distracting yourself when all of this fertility stuff attempts to absorb you. 
I bought myself a glass painting set today, I have never done it so thought I would give it a go as I saw this set with glass, paints and brushes for an introductory price of £6 in my local craft shop.
I also like Gardening, DH and I spent hours and many pounds last year doing up our garden. Now however we have no plants left at all. I think it is cats peeing on them. I have a cat of my own but am always catching other cats doing it to my plants! I was a bit like a mad woman to wards the end of last summer, running out and chasing them, now however i ignore them as there is no plants left to protect. I don't have green fingers at all but we did have it looking quite good.


----------



## CR

hi
do you mind if i join in?  i am due to start my injecting for my first ever course of iui tomorrow evening.  am really nervey about the injecting and getting it all right.  there just seems so much information to take in and be sure to get it all right.  (holly c has been really kind and has sent lots of advice - same clinic as me).  can anyone recommend whether it's easier to do the injecting yourself or get DP/DH to do for you?  although my DP is more than happy to help, i wonder if it would be easier to self-inject given that my DP is definitely going to be nervous about hurting me.  and i've always been needle-shy.  we are going to make a right pair of whimps tomorrow night!!
would be really grateful for any advice...
wishing everyone loads and loads of BFP luck.
crxxx


----------



## Vicky10

Hi girls
I'm new but have been veiwing the site for months. I am on my 2ww of my third IUI. I did 3 months of clomid before that. Since the IUI treatment began I have had periods that are late every month (cruel!!) and I have suffered from boobs that feel like they have got ecxema on my nipples!!. I have never had this before and it is driving me mad. Thay also feel really sore, but from reading all your stories that is quite normal. This time I have felt dull aches since my basting and at the moment I really feel like I am about to get AF. I am due to test on Thursday. Has anyone else had symptoms like these? 

Vicky10


----------



## keemjay

welcome vicky and CR 

CR - i always get dh to do my jabs - at first i wanted to do it and i thought i was gonna be able to but when it came to the crunch i had a fit of nerves/hysteria  and after mucking aboiut for 1/2 hr finally dh did it. he was great and has done them ever since  you'll just have to find out what works best for you when it comes to doing them....

vicky - the 2ww is a nightmare for making you analyse every twinge! i think everyone think AF is knocking whether they turn out to have a BFP or a BFN!! Hang on in there - you're not alone now 

hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok. dh is digging the veg patch and i'm in charge of organising a roast for later for my family. even my bro is gracing us with his presence, we are honoured 

laters all

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

well im cd2 now and started my clomid this morning! trying to limit my contact with the "outside world/family" for a few days as clomid make me into a    person

have scan tomorrow then hopfully start puregon on tue.

CR- my dh is going to do my jabs but thats a personal choice as i want us both to be involved! looks like we are only a few days apart and this is our first iui cycle.

good luck ladies and lets hope we all get the bfp we deserve!

Love

Mez
xxx


----------



## jess p

Mez - I was told didn't matter when you take clomid.

I am crap at the injections & got in real muddle with the first one (forgot to put chems in fridge over weekend - doh!) - clinic said not a problem & did injection on same day as basting.  Second time I'd arranged for a friend who'e a nurse to do it but clinic decided to do it for me on scan day.

My nipples (tmi coming!) are killing me - the left one feels like someone is twisting it & it hurts right inside the breast tissue -ouch!! Oh well, testing tue just hope it's a preg symptom but somehow doubt it v much!!

Sorry to inform you - only got 1 number on stupid lottery! Oh well, better luck next week!

Happy shopping Holly! Spend, spend, spend!
Jess x


----------



## CR

hi, thought i would let you know that the first injection happened and i am still alive to tell the tale!!  just like keemjay, i thought (being the control freak that i am) that i would prefer to do the injecting.  but after 20mins of chickening out, sweaty palms, shaking, DP put me out of my misery and did the first injection.  he was really good about it.  what was i worried about, it didn't really hurt at all.  i am such a light-weight with needles.  

mez - i am on cd5 today, however first injection day today (sunday), so yes we are on a similar countdown with our first iui.  are you at a private clinic or with nhs?  would really love to know how you get on?  here's wishing you loads and loads of luck. 

i have been taking clomid for the last 2 months and plan to continue with clomid immediately after the iui process.  obviously should this iui be unsuccessful!!! (i need to have a plan B in case my iui plan A isn't successful.  i know i sound a bit pessimistic about the iui before i've really even started, but i find i need to think like this to cope with each monthly disappointment).  but can anyone answer this question?  i am aware that iui's success is cumulative and it's success improves with each cycle upto 3 cycles, so i have been told.  however does anyone know if the the effects of using clomid are cumulative, or do you start each cycle completely afresh?  i'm trying to ask if the effects from clomid carry forward from one month to the next and hence is it better to continue with taking clomid month after month without any breaks?  this question has been bugging me for a little while and i keep forgetting to ask it at the clinic and hospital each time i go!
i am just sooooooo grateful for auto-injectors!!!!!!  
crxxxx


----------



## alex28

Hi Cr
I believe that each month you start afresh again so to speak, as it onmly sends msgs to the brain for that month, i took it for 2 months in Nov and Dec, had a break in Jan, took it again in Feb and now on it again this month for 4th IUI.  I was told by my nurse however that it DOES NOT have a culmative effect so that the longer you take it the better the success i think its a case of the longer you are trying the more success you are likely to have.  Like my nurse said i have only had 3 months so far where i have been able to conceive and 3 months in the scheme of things is not that many months to be trying.  (Despite the last 3 years ttc!).

Good luck and lets hope we both dont need it next month!


----------



## topsham

morning chums!

how everyone doing after mothering sunday then?

For the 1st time ever hubby and I had the day by ourselves, we saw mum and mum in law to give flowers etc then popped off for some quality time together, wow what a difference it made, we love our families to bits but just this once not being surrounded by our brothers and sisters kids & talking about babies actually made the day....a happy one!

Getting a little bit excited as we are off to look at a house tonight, its beautiful and I'm hoping we can stretch to it, something to get focused on other than the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to CR & Vicky good to hear you on hear, a place where true friendship and support exists in abundance!

A big thanks to Keemjay for updating the   vibe list ...good thinking

Hi to Lilly, Holly, Jess P, Julie, Heidi, Keemjay Looby, Mez & g...few alot of us!!!...& cathy, hope you are ok hun?

nice to feel part of a gang, I've 10 days to go now & counting, much better cycle than last month don't feel half a poorly so I'm thanking my lucky stars!

much love & Happy Monday to all

Laurie xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Having a sneaky go on computer at work! kids are asleep so not doing any harm!

weekend was rubbush but may make some of you ladies laugh so here it goes,

I am naturally a blonde but a few months ago started getting bored - as you do! so dyed my hair light brown, which over next few months ago dyed to dark brown and then to a red brown! actually really like the red hair but my roots being so light started to show after 2 weeks and didn't want to be dying my hair every 2 weeks! also read that you shouldn't dye hair when preg so wanted to get back to my natural colour asap!
Decided to use a pre lightener to strip off old colour, but didn't work on Saturday night I had red, blonde and ginger hair! so on sunday had another go with a pre lightener, this time my hair went blonde( more light white) and bright orange, I am  sure I glowed in the dark I kooked like a street lamp! in the end i dyed my hair dark brown which looks ok! so went through 3 boxes of hair dye to lighten my hair and finished being as dark as I started! my own stupid fault but funny when I look back on it! going to try dying my hair 1 shade lighter a month then I am never dying my hair again! 

how is everyone?
2ww is driving me crazy, I know the feelings of testing early but.... I am thinking of testing on sunday using a first respose as don't want to test Monday morning then have to go straight to work. If I am pregnant it will show up then wont it? only a day early.

Did post on other thread but good luck for testing tomorrow jess, I am thinking of you

Donna xx


----------



## topsham

Hope this makes you smile...

EVER WONDER where we are headed...(don't answer that one gang we would be here forever!!!!!!!!!)



Why the sun lightens our hair,but darkens our skin?


Why women can't put on mascara with their mouth closed?


Why you don't ever see the headline:"Psychic Wins Lottery"?


Why "abbreviated" is such a long word?

Why Doctors call what they do "practice"?

Why you have to click on "Start"to stop Windows 98?


Why lemon juice is made with artificial flavor, while dishwashing liquid is made with real lemons?


Why the man who invests all your money is called a “Broker”?


Why there isn't mouse flavored cat food?


Who tastes dog food when it has a"new & improved" flavour?


Why Noah didn't swat those two mosquitoes?


Why they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?


Why they don't make the whole plane out of the material used for the indestructible black box?

Why sheep don't shrink when it rains?


Why they are called apartments when they are all stuck together?


If con is the opposite of pro,is Congress the opposite of progress?


Why they call the airport "the terminal" if flying is so safe?

hope at least one of these gives you a hee hee moment, its monday for gods sake I'm sure we will need one? hope you are all happy,

love Laurie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathyA

wow girls... i've been on since about 8 o'clock reading all the post!

Hello to the newbies - sorry... read so much can't remember your names now! Looking forward to getting to know you (and remembering your names)

Donna - you've paniced me about the hair dye thing. I'm almost grey (a family thing - great!) and i can't stand the thought of not dying my hair for 9 months. Thats it... all over... I'll just have to tell dh he can't have a baby cos i can't dye my hair. Well girls, I'd look like the mother in law   - what would you do?  

KJ - I read about the adults weekend and thought it was a good idea. Can't remember all the details now but dh thinks it might be fun. Like you, I'll only go if I know people there! C'mon girls what about it?

 Lilly, Laurie, Jess, Julie, Holly, Molly, Starr, Petal and anyone i've missed. I've only been off line for a couple of days and we've got so much post AND we've moved house and you know what that does to my amnesia! Hope you're all OK.

Well off to London for a treaty day tomorrow. We're going to spend the day at the V&A soaking up some culture and then in the evening we've got tickets to see Acorn Antiques the Musical - can't wait. I LOVE Victoria Wood!

TTFN
Cathy   

PS Good luck Jess


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Cathy,

Not 100% sure about hair dye think the dyes are alot safer now so it is safe to dye only problem is pregnancy can change your hair so dye may not take or could go a different colour, no point perming your hair either when pregnant as I think the curls don't stay in!
lady I nanny for dyes her hair regularly to cover Grey and always uses the same dark brown colour however when she dyed her hair when she was pregnant it had a red tinge to it.

Donna


----------



## keemjay

hi all 
FINALLY i have something go good - just been for scan (day 9) and have a good follie (13mm) on each side - neither taking the lead yet. i asked about how we were going to play it if i ov over the weekend and she said 'thats fine, there'll be someone here...'  my eyes nearly popped out of my head as i have been told previously the clinic is shut at weekends. but apparently they have a skeleton staff who do work at weekends and it'll be no prob, tho it'll be a nurse rather than the consultant...so yippee  dh is now sulking tho as he is meant to be going to ipswich to the footie on sat and he is worried he wont make it. feel very mean stopping him as he's been so good trying to do the right thing. we'll have to wait and see...it might not come to that. going for another scan on wed...

cathy - panic not - i'm sure there are some natural hair dyes out there which are safe. sounds like you have a lovely day planned tomorrow, you have clearly been listening to all of the advice on looking after yourselves. Gold star for you today!!

Donna - LOL at your hair dying fiasco  - what a great use of a weekend - NOT 

Laurie - you have given me lots to think about today - love the lottery one!! hope the house is as lovely as you think....

Julie - what a pain in the  to be still bleeding on day14 - these drugs have a lot to answer for  well done for not losing the plot on mothers day - you would have regretted it - as a reward i think you should have a nice bar of G&B choc...

i got thru mothers day by trying to focus on what i DO have instead of what I dont - and i'm extremely lucky that neither my sis or bro, or dh's sis have produced sprogs so dont have all that shoved up my nose all the time.family events could be alot more stressful! my little box of memories went down a treat with my Mum so am really pleased i did that. i am also taking her to the country living show next week.

so heres the list of girls who might consider the adult only FF event
keemjay
cathya

anyone else wanna be added?

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

today is a funny old day isn't it! anybody else feel it, day is dragging on an on. whole week will probably drag for me as testing at weekend! getting quite excited about it but I am dreading getting a bfn (as everyone does)
Just ordered 2 ultra sensitive pregnancy tests from early pregnancy.co.uk as I have read you guys talk about the site often thought I would order some. already have 1 first response test at home but it is 1 left from a 2 pack I used a few months ago, its still in date but thought it may be better to get a new test just in case.

do the ultra (10mul) once really work? if I am pregnant will it show up?

feel silly saying it because I know everyone here feels the same otherwise wouldn't be going through it but I really want a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donna
xxx

P.S in case you hadn't realized I am very bored at work today and as day goes on i can feel myself losing my min - does it show  

P.P.S  
KJ - that is great news really pleased for you


----------



## keemjay

donna - you seem to have the dream nanny job!! are the kids still asleep?? what did you do - drug them?!!

I REALLY REALLY want a BFP too!!!!! (can anyone hear me out there, up there?? ITS MY TURN OKAY??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

sorry cany answer your Q about the preg tests - only done 1 in my life so not much of an authority......
kj x

julie - oh what a palava,just what you meed - NOT!! i'm a bit annoyed by your clinic - if they think its an ectopic why wont they see you. i think you should phone and wail down the phone till they agreee to see you...........i'm sending a cyber kitten with whiskers your way...


----------



## topsham

ahhh Julie...what a mare of a day.

Can you take some pain relief? paracetamol will help to keep your body temp down as well which will really help especially with excessive bleeding. (choccies as well are strict medicinal requirements)

Take good care of yourself, should you go home and keep those feet up honey I'm a little worried.

Laurie xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ, today is a fairy easy day, well as easy as it can be with 2 kids! The baby isn't well (just a cold) but the antibiotics make him a bit sleepy so he slept in longer this morning and is having a sleep this afternoon which isn't usual and the older boy goes to nursery part time some afternoons a week -  have to collect him soon.
I should be doing housework and ironing but can always do that tommorrow talking to you guys is much more fun 
plus gave the kitchen a good clean this morning before coming on here!

Julie -   for you, what a nightmare you are going through! hope all is OK in the end xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Please forgive me if I've missed someting because I haven't read back yet (except about Keeeeeeemjay's follies - fab news) but I think that Moosey and I might have a BFP....... 

I feel a bit sick even writing it but here goes....  Being very bad people, we tested from day 10 after basting (counting basting day as day one) up to day 13 using the First Response thingies.  There was no trace of a line (and believe me I looked!).  Anyway, yesterday which was day 15 after basting,  after Moosey had had a pint of larger and lifted two bags of coal she wanted to take an antihistamine so we decided to do one last test just to be absolutely certain she was not pregnant and, you've guessed it,  there was a very-feint-but-definately-there line.

Obviously we dashed off to Boots and bought a zillion more tests.  Now please don't judge us for being insanely obsessive  but so far we have done seven tests and five have been feint positives (of the two that weren't I think I did one wrong anyway).

Obviously we're really hoping that Moosey is pregnant and (don't tell the testing   ) I've been and bought some more tests for the coming days.

This is driving me nuts......... is it true  Can implantation take place this late  And does a feint line rather than a strong one mean that something could me wrong

Loads of love to everyone,

Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

ooooohhhh VIL how exciting!!! a line is a line so they say!! sounds very positive to me. you must be on tenterhooks. i can understand the worry but i say celebrate for now  
.....and keep moosey away from the lager and coal

keep us posted

kj 

julie - you and me are obviously ooooohhh people as we both typed it!!


----------



## keemjay

must be on a roll...jess p you're next!!!!!

ps VIL - there's a new thread on the donor board that you might like to add your thoughts to... 
am still   for you and moosey

kj x


----------



## *looby*

VIL,

Congratulations to you and Moosey 

Why don't you put yourself out of any misery and see if your clinic will do a blood test - mine got the results back in 90 mins and gives you a very definite answer  

KJ -        Excellent news xx

Love to all
Looby xx


----------



## keemjay

good idea looby - go and do it now VIL!!! we are in just as much suspense as you now!!!

aahhhh looby  love your new ticker - have you had your scan yet??

julie - its not fair - i've run out of choc in the house  

kj x


----------



## *looby*

No Its at 5    

and i'm TERRIFIED


----------



## *looby*

PS the ticker is hubby's idea 

Says I should be more positive


----------



## keemjay

awwww Looby, am here holding your hand sweetie - i know i would be terrified too, just keep positive my lovely 
                 
              
                 

kj


----------



## *looby*

Thankyou   

keep getting little pains, 
They only last about 15 seconds - its just the analyzing for the next hour that does me in


----------



## keemjay

you need to be occupied you do - go and immerse yourself in something or you'll go bonkers   
searching e-bay is always a good way to waste an hour   
kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Thanks you guys!!!!

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemjay - I'm also sending you cyber chocolate!!!

Will investigate the blood test plan and will keep you posted.

Loadsa love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks for the chocs VIL and julie - it tastes different tho  

looby - i can see you've taken my advice and gone off to occupy yourself - good girl   roll on 5pm 
right really must do something useful now!!
kj x


----------



## *looby*

KJ

Cant help myself from searching under baby    

     
Think I'm a lost cause  

xxx


----------



## *looby*

You spoke too soon


----------



## keemjay

you loon - GO AWAY!!! search under 'madwoman'!!
kj


----------



## *looby*

It came up with Looby Lou - None for sale


----------



## BunBun

to V_I_L & Moosey - hope your clinic will sort some blood tests out for you.
All the best for your scan Looby lou - not another person addicted to ebay


----------



## *looby*

Okay i get the hint  

  

xxxxx


----------



## Aliday

Hi, can I join you? Just starting (day 4)on 2nd cycle of IUI with meds. Trying to feel upbeat and confident but feeling totally drained emotionally before I've even started. This is the oh no, here we go again feeling. Trying desperately to be positive and could do with some support ,been reading your thread and this seems to be just the right place. Hope to get to know you all soon. First injection tonight , OW! USS Friday , hope they've got the dose right this time as I had OSS last time!
I'm glad I'm not the only one here addicted to Ebay and chocolate


----------



## Donna Taylor

hello all,

KJ - today has been very hard for me think that is why I have been on here and posting loads! probably have been taking the mick a bit using computer at work but the kids have been cared for and I haven't neglected them 1 little bit! its is so hard being ttc and being 2ww and looking after 2 kids under 3!
you work with children don't you? how do you do it?

 Aliday, I am fairly new here myself only been member of ff for a few months and I am very new to this thread.
currently on 2ww! 
good luck for your 2nd cycle

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

donna - i was only joking - i'm sure the kids are well cared for   the kids i work with are quite poorly - both have tracheostomies (2 different familes) and although they are well enough to be at home in their family environment they need alot of care. it def feels more like a 'job' than nannying where i felt like the kids could have been mine as i saw so much of them, and they saw so little of their parents! i love the kids to bits but i find walking away easier, guess also i'm not jealous of the situation as having a poorly child is very hard, in my nanny job i was always wishing i could have a family like them....these days i dont think that!

welcome Aliday  choc and ebay you'll fit right in!  you also need to be mad   make sure you read the 'Introducing the IUI girls' thread and add your story if you like   i'm on day 9 of my cycle so your not far behind me, tho i am not using meds....

kj x


----------



## Aliday

Thanks Donna And KJ, will perhaps post my story on "introducing the iui girls". I have just waded thro' everyone's story. What a strong bunch you all are!
Reading other peoples stories is good therapy, knowing you're not alone and that there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## cathyA

As this thread seems to have been red hot while i've been at work this affie, just thought I'd stick my oar in!!

Hi Aliday    .

I was so desperate for choccie last night that I even ate the chocolate hazelnuts we had been given for xmas - yuck! Even darling Charlie spat one out!! (I know I shouldn't give him choc - naughtly girl!)

And as for ebay - I last bought a frock on there for an 80's party. Well, it was the shortest, tightest thing i've ever heard called a frock!!!  . dh thinks its fab but it needs to carry a health warning!!

Big kisses to all
Cathy

PS KJ are we on our own for the adults weekend?


----------



## keemjay

looks like it cathy
c'mon guys - lets party  it'll be a laff - can you guess i'm in a good ood today?
kj


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi all,

CR, Vicky and Aliday-    welcome to the mad house. 

Julie- dinner sounds hectic, glad you survived it. The bleeding is a worry though, I hope you are sorted soon xx

Donna- That sounds like a bad, bad hair day!

Cathy- I hope London goes well you deserve a treat 

Kim- follie’s sound good, I hope all goes well and there ready soon. Your clinic seem good to be open on a weekend. Mine open on a Saturday morning 9-12 but they will not answer the phone and only deal with app's which have been booked in and will not Waite.

Victoria- Wow, no more lifting coal though. I hope it is true!!! any news? 

My news- I went for my scan and blood's today. I have one follie at 15mm one at 14mm and another at 12mm, then there are about 10 at just under 10mm   after waiting so long DH and I were shocked. Doc recons there will definitely be two good size maybe three by basting on Wednesday morning.
I have to take 10000 hcg rather than the 5000 which I usually do. This is because of my not ovulating the two follies last cycle. (I'm usually bad with the 5000 so I'm dreading tonight but needs must...)
I am petrified that the same will happen this cycle as in the last but I am trying to be positive so fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## cathyA

VIL and Moosey - think congrats could be in order  .

Julie hope alls well with you. Its a mad mad mad mad world isn't it?


KJ - have you put your name down on the list yet? And.... most important .... have you decided on your fancy dress? (PS great follies!)

Lilly - great follies to you too! Crossing everything for Wednesday. What time is it - we can all have a really good think then! 

Must just say... thanks for all the hair dye info. Looks like the baby things back on again!!!  And Donna I quite like red!


----------



## lilly2k3

Cathy- my app is for 11am


----------



## *looby*

Cathy & KJ

DH and i are already signed up for the Party,

Would be lovely to meet you  

Looby xx


----------



## MollyW

Hi all. Blimey its been MAD on here, can't keep up with you all...  

Far too many personals to do, so just briefly...
Holly - sorry about the BFN.   
Kim & Lily - excellent news on the follies!   
Starr - thinking of you, too... 
Looby - hope the scan went okay...   
Julie - hope you get some answers from the clinic...  
VIL & Moosey - looks like congrats are in order... well done!  

 to BunBun, Claireabelle, Candy, Cathy, AussieMeg, Abby, Laurie, Aliday, Donna, Jess, Gwen, Sims, G, MarieLou, Struthie and all....

Today I have FINALLY got a +ve Ov stick test on Day 22 - so YIPPEEEE!  

The first digital test I tried wouldn't work (couldn't even get a ready light on the display!) and I had to drive 30 miles on a bleedin' Sunday morning and spend another £23 to buy another one. After hanging on their helpline for ages to get a refund and being asked if I was SURE it wasn't working, and had I dropped it etc and then her explaining how to do the test all over again I was really starting to lose my rag.  I tried to explain that I WAS doing the test correctly as the 2nd one worked no bother and then she tells me that I have to wait for them to send me a letter to ask whether I give my permission for them to test the unit, sign it, send it back and then wait for the results before they'll send me a replacement. So I started getting really angry and hormonal and in the end she just said send it back and they'll send a replacement. Luckily I got to keep all the pee sticks though as I needed LOADS in the end....  

Anyway - just had a lovely w/e and feeling LOADS better than last week, so thank you girls for keeping my spirits up.

  

Love to you all,
Molly


----------



## MollyW

Looby!  How was the scan?


----------



## MollyW

Ah, never mind - just saw your post on IVF thread...

GREAT NEWS sweetheart!  Good luck for Wednesday....

Love to Junior...


----------



## *looby*

wasnt sure where to put it - want to scream it to the world   

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

KJ, Cathy and Lobby,

are you guys talking about the summer party in Essex? just put me and DH names down sound like fun! bit nervous as I am a newbie and don't know any of you guys.

Donna


----------



## *looby*

I've never met KJ or Cathy either  

Looks like it will be fun and will be great to meet you guys 

Looby xx


----------



## keemjay

well done Looby!! posted on the IVF thread.....
so list for adult meet is
KJ 
cathy
looby
marielou
Donna
nightnurse
molly - she's pretending she's not but i'll twist her arm  

ok thats plenty enough playmates for me, i'm off to sign up....that didnt mean enough as in no-one else has to come, it was enough in that i'm convinced enough that i wont be the only IUI-er!!!

molly - what a mare with the digi peesticks - they should know better than to quibble with hormonal women and excellant that you got extra sticks out of it - its an outrage that they dont sell them seperately 

kj x


----------



## *looby*

KJ 

Nightnurse is coming too

xx


----------



## *looby*

Did you just amend your post or am i going mad  

Nite Nite xx


----------



## jess p

OMG you crazy ladies have posted so much today it's taken me half an hour to catch up with all the goss!

Julie - thanks for wishing me luck for tomorrow - am in a state as can feel AF but am in denial, which is really stupid cos I'll just blub all day & feel sorry for myself - again!   

Really worried about you - hope DP is looking after you & not passing out all over the show!  Keep badgering the clinic if they won't listen - they'll have us lot to answer to if they cock up!(No pun intended!!)  

Laurie - good luck with the house hunting! Be good to have another sort of stress in your life!!  

Alex - I've also been told the iui success rate is NOT cumulative.  Was told that the Clomid stays in system for upto 3 months.

Hi Donna - that hair story was funny!  I remember when I was single & going through a mad blonde-dolly-bird-clubbing phase I decided that I couldn't afford to keep paying for highlights so went back to natural colour (kind of ash blonde - bit mousey!).  Went out with my new look - no one bought be a drink all bloody night so decided was not economically viable & highlights were good investment! Went back next day & returned to blonde!!!  Yes I know that's v sad & shallow!  

Cathy - yes to weekend! Still trying to persuade DP but will come on my own if I have to!!! Would love to meet everyone!  Dydie & her DH are hoping to go too.

KJ  - good follies!! Well done, fingers crossed that one of them is a winner!!

VIL & Moosey - Fantastic news!!! I will try larger & coal next time!!  

Louby Lou - good luck with the pregnancy - must be wierd to have finally got there!  Hope we all get that feeling soon!   

Hi Aliday - welcome! Everyone on here is really friendly & they know tons of stuff about iui/clomid etc. In fact not sure why we don't open up our own clinic!!

Lily - hang on in there!  

Hi Holly, hope you're ok - thinking of you!  

Had good day at work until a little 5 year old in my class called me "mum" by mistake! He's a gorgeous child too, little bit naughty but with the face of an angel!!  He was v lucky I didn't just whisk him off home with me! Not sure I'm allowed to do that! Felt little bit sad that I am no ones mum - YET!

Well, I've rushed out to Tescos to buy my hpt - £3.50 off!! What a bargain!  Told DP that I could feel AF on way - he kindly said "well don't bother wasting money on hpt then"!!! Sometimes I really do wonder if we're from the same species!!

Would dearly love BFP tomorrow, won't sleep a wink tonight!  If anyone up there is reading this PLEASE LET IT BE A BFP TOMORROW FOR ME!!!!

Thanks for all your support, you're all lovely!!

Jess x


----------



## alex28

SAID IT BEFORE BUT GOOD LUCK JESS FOR TOMORROW!!!! XXXX


----------



## keemjay

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Jess
    

kj x


----------



## Aliday

Sending you some positive vibes and baby dust
    
     

Aliday


----------



## struthie

Ohh what party - do tell!


----------



## jess p

Hi Struthie,

I think the details are on the Site Newsdesk bit on the Index.  It's a big gathering of FF at a hotel in either August or June - without babies/kids!

Trying to persuade DP but he is refusing at moment but I will work my magic on him!!!!!!

Jess x


----------



## CR

hi.  thanks everyone for your welcomes.  everyone is just sooo friendly.  and talking about chocolate and shopping, i feel right at home, i'm really good at both.   
  
i have another question re the injecting, (i hope there is no limit on the number of questions you can ask on this site, please tell me when i've reached my question credit limit!!).  second night of first iui injecting - supposed to have 0.5ml of puregon.  because the vial is so small, a small bit of the puregon was left in the vial, and then when DP removed the needle after the injection, some more puregon dribbled out of the injection site.  most did go in, but i am concerned that given that a little was lost in the vial and a little came back out after the auto-injector was removed, i am concerned that my dosage maybe too little and incorrect?  i am only on 0.5ml puregon every second day because i have pcos.  i think this is a half dose compared for 'normal' people.  i am not normal   can anyone advise if this is usual for some to come back out?  or did i do it wrong??

loads and loads and loads and loads of luck to jess for tomorrow. 

and i hope that julieanne has got that bleeding all sorted.

crxxx


----------



## jess p

BFN - absolutely gutted even though I knew AF on way. Can't stop crying. I just can't believe that we're going to need ivf.  Not sure I can keep putting myself through this - I feel so crap, why am I so useless at making a baby?

thanks for all your support girls - you've been wonderful.

Jess xxx


----------



## struthie

I'm so sorry Jess,you are not useless never think that,big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning,

how is everyone?

Julie - how did you go yesterday, hoping it was a BFN for you (feels really odd writting that) hope you are feeling better today.   

Jess- so sorry about your BFN (Have posted on other thread)
Not very hopefull that a BFP has come my way either
  for you to

Donna xx


----------



## lilly2k3

jess- so sorry to hear of your bfn, take care xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Jess P so sorry to read your news.  Take good care of yourself and DP.  We're all here for you and sending you both    I know just what you mean about moving on to IVF - it's just not something you want to contemplate.

Love
Holly C xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lilly2k3,

Good luck for basting tommorrow, was it 11am you were basting? I know a couple of ladies are basting at that time so will be thinking of you all then  

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Cor you lot have been very chatty over the two days I haven't been online!!  I'm not going to be too good with personals this time round as there has been soooo much going on!

I'll make a start but forgive me if I leave anything out!!

Firstly - VIL and Moosey WOW!!!  Fantastic news on the BFP!!  Wishing you both all the very best for a healthy and happy (hormonal free  ) pregnancy!!

********** - buddy I'm thinking of you and the rough time you are having.  I'm concerned that you're not getting the care you should from Nuffield TW - what is that about?  Hope you have some answers now and let us know how you are soonest      It's all such a nightmare..... but we're all here at least!

CR - great to hear that injecting went better than you thought.  I was shaking and sweaty palmed and close to tears and then when it finally happened it was easy peasy.

KJ - your follies are sounding really good!  Yeehaa!  Let's hope it's all ready for Friday so DH doesn't miss his game - otherwise that will be a story for your future bubs 18th birthday speech     

MollyW - great news about o stick news!!       Let's hope that things are now going your way  

Welcome to the newbies!!

Hi KathyA - I'm sure you would be lovely as a silver haired siren but Aveda and a heap of others do chemical free/reduced hair dyes but I think you have that info from KJ already?  

Loved the hair dying story!  I was once the same colour as Garfield and I worked under spot lights which increased it's intensity.  It was mortifying!!

Donna - I'm sure you are a great nanny and there are not many perks that come with the job so sneaking on to the computer every now and again is not going to do anyone any harm    I've got my fingers crossed for Friday for you sweetie!

Hi Laurie - so good to hear that you are feeling so much better this time around.  You continue to look after yourself    How was the house

How are you Starr?

Lilly - good to hear things are on track again - phew!!!

BunBun - hope you are feeling well and positive  

Big congratulations to Louby Lou and Purpeal too!  It's so encouraging to hear such great news  

Shopping on Sunday was good and as our parents are in NZ we avoided the whole MD scenario.  It's not MD there until May so I've stolen your idea KJ and will organise my sisters to add their messages too.  I think Mum will love it.  We went to Ocean's 12 too.  Happy dreams that night about Brad and the boys!  I asked DH if he could take to wearing skinny shirts and shiny silver suits but somehow he thought he might look a bit of a tit  

Still no AF for me but have phoned the clinic and they advised doing another test, however it was still a BFN.  It's probably just the cyclogest holding things up but am now having serious worries about eptopics......just a bit of paranoia setting in as I think of you Julie! 

Right - had better go as low and behold some work has come in.

Much love to all you fabulous girlies!

Holly C xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Donna- Thank you for the positive thoughts.

Is there any one else from here basting the on Wednesday?

Oh girls I forgot to mention girls. Primark sells a couple of different pairs of orange nickers!
I got a pair yesterday which are bright orange on the front and khaki on the back(not the best nickers in the world) they have Lucky written on the front so I just could not resist. Will be waring them on Wednesday.

(Some of the stuff we do with the idea of helping treatment along is daft init?, firmly believe in my pants though!)


----------



## MollyW

Jess - so sorry to hear of your BFN. 

You are bound to feel crap - even when you know its all over you always cling to the teeniest bit of hope until the peestick test... 


Thinking of you...


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Julie,

please forgive me if I say or ask the wrong thing.
Is it possible that you are/were pregnant with twins and have m/c 1 of them? 
Monday is such a long time to wait isn't it why do you have to wait so long?
cant imagine what you must be feeling, my thoughts are with you as your really going through it. 
hoping your scan on Monday is OK and you do indeed have a BFP 

Take care of your self.

Donna xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Everyone

Julie Angel - I don't know the answer to your question but I'm really hoping that it turns out well for you.  Has the bleeding been heavy?  Is there any chance it could be implantation bleeding?  How are you doing at the moment?

Keeeeeeeemjay - What's all this about the Adult Party?  Can me and Moosey come?      Also, what's happening with your basting?

JessP - Well done for avoiding kidnapping that boy in your class!!!  We don't want to see your face on Crimewatch!!!  Really sorry about your BFN - how are you feeling about it?

CR - sorry, I don't know about the injections because Moosey doesn't have them but I'm sure someone will be able to help you out.  And don't worry about asking too many questions!!!

Update on me and Moosey - thanks for all the congratulations.  Still not sure that we can relax.  The clinic said there was no point in doing a blood test but they have booked us in for a seven-week scan in three weeks (THREE   WEEKS?!!!!) when they will tell us if it's okay or not.  So then I rang the Clearblue helpline and asked why their digital test said negative and the normal ones said positive.  She told us to test again tomorrow by which time the results should be darker.  Still hoping it's okay......

Loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Julie!!!

There are several possible scenarios here that I know of....

First the good news...there is a sack (well 2!) and they're in the right place.  This is a very positive sign. Some people can have a normal period and still be pregnant.  This happened twice to my little sister and she has two healthy little ones, so there is every chance this will work out for you.

Some people also bleed throughout their pregnancies and go on to have perfectly normal babies.  My GP was pg twice with twins and bled throughout.  Each time she lost one early and kept one to full term.

Now the bad news (from personal experience).  I have had a negative pg test on IUI test day and tested +ve a week later, but I bled heavily very quickly after that and when they scanned me a couple of weeks later there was no sack to be seen - the pregnancy never even got that far. So as I said before, I do think the fact that you have a sack is a good sign, so hang on in there sweetheart. 

There is nothing you can do but wait and see - and the waiting is just awful.  The best thing you can do is to try to stay positive and calm and rest as much as possible.

I REALLY hope this works out for you.  Think of those fluffy kittens and cute puppies...

We are all rooting for you...

Love Molly


----------



## Aliday

********** - sorry to here about your predicament, there's nothing we can say which will reassure you, but 2 sacs are a positive sign. At least its not an ectopic . Roll on Mon ,keep very busy, busy,busy.
Jess , sorry to hear of your BFN, life can be soooo cruel. Spoil yourself rotten.
CJ  I,m also on 0.5 ml of puregon - are you using a pen or injecting with a syringe? If it's a syringe its normal to have a small amount left in the ampoule as long as you have 0.5 mls in the syringe thats ok(without air bubbles)
as to some leaking from inj site -this is normal . Sounds as if you're doing ok to me.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Julie Angel

I think that what Molly said sounds really reassuring especially given what happened to her sister.  And don't forget that you hear about women who have normal periods throughout their pregnancies and have no idea they are pregnant until the baby pops out.  

Fertility stuff is very cruel because every pregnancy-related thing can also be a period-related thing and there's no way of knowing the difference.

Let me know how you're doing if it's driving you nuts (I can assure you I will be loopy too!!!) - maybe we can be Loopy Buddies!

Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Julie sweets - hope you've received my pm.  Molly's advice sounds encouraging    

CR I forgot to say earlier that the clinic said to me that when the drug company put the amounts into the ampoles they calculate for a little being left in there etc so don't worry too much I'm sure it's fine  

You girls are really giving me the worries with your stories - negatives then positives and me stil withl no AF - spookier and spookier but not getting my hopes up...... much......

Love ya
Holly C


----------



## jodsterrun

Julie,
An awful situation to be in.  Some of this is very positive though.  First thing is that it's not an ectopic pregnancy.  I am very glad for you that it is a uterine pregnancy.  As to whether it will go on, well, I have absolutely everything crossed for you.
Everything every one lese has suggested is true, and all I can send you is a whole lot of positive vibes, and good luck for the next scan.
      
Jodi


----------



## moosey

Hello everyone

Have just spent ages catching up on your zillion postings.  Welcome to all the new members - sorry I have not name-checked you all.

Jess - Sorry to hear about your BFN, it must be really hard.  I feel like I am on a constant rollercoaster where your either waiting or back to counting your cycle or basting times.  It drives me round the bend at the best of times.  Hang on in there.

Kim - Great news about your follies.  I have my fingers crossed for you!   and if I was my mother (who is a catholic) I would be in church lighting a candle for you   !!

Julie - Sorry to hear about your very confusing BFP.  Good luck for monday.  maybe I need to take a trip down to the local church and shoot the breeze with the big man up there!

I am feel I am going nuts today, just waiting, what for I am not sure.  Nobody said this fertility stuff would be so bloody difficult.  I mean, even the bloody pregnancy tests are messing with my head!  Can't believe I have to wait 3 weeks for a scan.  Will have to amuse myself and keep busy.

take it easy

Moose x


----------



## moosey

Why am I still a goddam junior member?  Cmon, I have served my time here!    what do I have to do to get another star eh?  Me and VIL had a bit of a bany last night and she revealed her   to the entire street!  It was as if there were 2 moons out last night!

We made up because I was a silly sod and am trying to blame it on my raging hormones if I am pregnant.

Take it easy everyone

Moose xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London

I would just like to say that the barny with Moosey was definately not my fault   and I only showed my   to the street cos Moosey stropped off and I followed her outside and then realised I was only wearing a teeshirt      

What will the neighbours say

Victoria
xxx

PS - Holly C - what's going on with your AF?  How long has it been?


----------



## Holly C

VIL   Love your defense!!  Ha - stuff the neighbors!!  Give the old curtain twitches some entertainment I say!!  Wondered why it was sooooo bright outside last night   

It's now day 18 with only the tiniest amount of spotting (sorry if TMI!!)
Tested yesterday though and it was still negative.  Probably just things settling down again.  I have short post luteal phase so it's very uncommon for me to go this long but as I'm doing IUI with meds this is probably the explanation.... ya think?

Holly C xx


----------



## Holly C

Doh!  I mean it's now day 32 or 18 days since basting.... what am I like!!

Holly C


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Holly

Could be the meds I suppose.  You must be feeling pretty stressed out with it.  You are now officially in the Weird Symptoms/ Loopy gang with me and Moosey and Julie Angel!

How are you coping?

Victoria


----------



## Holly C

I feel privileged that I can join you crazy lot  

Holly xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Holly,

I am not talking from experience only things I have read on here. But maybe you will get a BFP? Have read people say the tested negative then a week+ later got BFN 
so maybe...... fingers crossed
 for you and Julie.

VIL and moosy - I am sure everything will be fine with you. your now in 3ww! which I am sure is worse than the 2ww you have just had if that makes sense!
Do you have any other children?

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou

Girls, girls, do none of you work ??!!!

You've all been so busy chatting since this morning, its taken me ages to catch up with all your news !!

Julie Angel, i am keeping everything crossed for you, i have a friend who was in a very similar position before christmas, with dizzy spells & heavy bleeding she was pregnant with triplets (naturally) but lost one and is now progressing well with twins. So i wonder if Donna was right about maybe it was twins and you've lost one, i hope Monday is a good day for all of us!

anyway some of us  have work to do !!!! (only joking)

bye for now

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## topsham

wow....everyones been busy!!!!!

Sorry Jess, big hug winging its way  

Well Julie...what going on honey keeping everything x that all is well, take it easy won't you?

The house was fab, we put in an offer but the refused so we upped by 5grand as its sooooooo expensive....agggghhh frustrating times. ours go's on the market next week so I've loads of crap to chuck....what have we done!!!! 

love Lauire xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi girls,

Everyone is feeling a bit down at the moment due to one thing or another but I have to share this with somebody or I'll explode!

Just took a parcel in, nothing unusual about that I often except deliveries for the family, just sign for them and don't take much notice. Did the same today wasn't till I put it on there dinning table that I saw the box was for me  
I wasn't expecting anything and don't usually get anything delivered at work! When I opened the box a big   Balloon came floating out with "I love you" written on it! was a complete surprise, totally unexpected!

DH wanted to cheer me up as been a bit down with treatment, 2ww and other boring life stuff!
It worked, collected little boy from nursery with big  

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Ahhh Donna that's lovely!

Your DH gets today's gold star!!!

Holly C xx


----------



## alex28

Donna what a start your hubby is! Keep hold of him tight! 

Can he start up a business teaching men how to be romantic - my DH will be first in the queue (with me pushing him of course!!)


----------



## Donna Taylor

I do feel really lucky! Feel a bit guilty too as I have been a bit of a cow the last few days.


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

Great to read all your posts! Been howling for much of the day so this is the distraction I need!

Julie OMG - what is going on with your bod?!!  How scary, you are such a brave lady. So glad it looks like it just might turn out to be good news - I was REALLY worried about you yesterday!  I bet it's really hard to keep your feet on the ground - hope Monday comes extra quick this week! Not often you look forward to a Monday!  It is true though, you do hear of people having periods during pregnancy - maybe you're one of a strange few!!!! 

Holly - this must be tough for you with no AF. Mine hasn't actually arrived yet but had tons more pain than usual.  Hope you're soon back on track!

Laurie - Glad the house was what you wanted!  It took me ages to get DP to move 3 years ago.  He had moved once in 10 years, I had moved 10 times in 10 years!!!! (I had been a student in that time, not just some mentally unstable loony - oh all right, that as well!!) He swears he will never move again!!

Donna - what a great DH! I have to drop massive hints even for Valentines Day!  Although he did send me a particularly lovely text cos of my BFN today.

Moosey & VIL - Just had visions of a white bottom running up & down the street!  Hope it was a long t-shirt & not a crop top!!  

Hope you don't mind me mentioning but did you see in the papers that 2 women teachers had had a baby with the sperm from a male teacher at the same school?  Not quite sure why it made the national news? The article kind of implied that it was outrageous cos they were teachers! Made me quite cross, especially thinking about you 2 lovely ladies! Not really sure that what someone gets up to in their bedroom has much bearing on their teaching!!  They should see what the rest of us teachers get up to!!!

Hope your positive lines get even stronger!

Thanks to everyone else for kind messages, they really do keep me sane(ish!) - you're the only ones who REALLY understand.

Jess xxx


----------



## alex28

Hi Jess

Just wondering if AF has not arrived yet how do you know you are not pg as some women dont show the BFP for quite a few days after they are due AF??


----------



## jess p

Hi Alex - got really bad pain on left hand side, all my nails have broken off (always do before AF) & hpt was neg.  Mind you it wasn't as dark a neg line as last month but there was not even the feintest of positives - believe me I checked a million times!!

How would I know if it was ectopic?  Bit worried cos had 4cm cyst on scan & now have a lot of pain on left side.  Am prone to hypochondria so trying not to overreact!! What happens to cysts? Where/how do they go? Wish I'd asked nurses but too shocked as not had one before!

Got to face it - have duff old eggs & DP's swimmers need a kick up the bum!
Perhaps we'll be one of those lucky couples for whom ivf works 1st time!! (Will have to be cos can't afford lots of goes!)

I have read about women adopting from Russia on the Adoption thread - think it costs about £5000 but you can choose boy or girl & it is a guaranteed baby.  Really, really want baby that is part me & part DP but beggars can't be choosers!

Sorry, waffling on again!

A least with me getting BFN - that's one more BFP floating around for one of you lot!!

Jess xx


----------



## keemjay

hi all - what a busy day on here - you can tell the golden on is on hols cos we've got to page 14 with no new thread 

jessp - very sorry to hear about your BFN - poo and more poo. nothing prepare you for how you will feel, its just whacks you in the face, but somehow you always manage to get thru it and out the other side. i shouldnt atsrt worrying about ectopics etc, just go with the flow (scuse the pun )

Julie - oh what a mare! in the light of all you've said, i think the general feeling i get is very positive - either you are having twins and they are still safe despite the bleeding, or you were having twins but one is/has m/c, or poss you were having triplets  and 1 is/has m/c. if it all goes tits up in the end at least you know you can acheive a preg. all good stuff, tho none of it stress free i know. if i could zoom tim forawrd for you i would, as its gonna be hell till mon, but we will be here to distract you 

moosey and VIL - 3 weeks  omg your gonna run a huge bill in hpt's by then!  keeping everythoing crossed for you guys too.lol at the moon story 

donna - bless your dh - how scrummily romantic  

holly - dilemmas for you too  keep going with the hpt's just in case 

i've had the day from hell temping in a grotty little nursery (donna - thats the other job i do- but only when i have to!!) too many kids, not enough qualified staff, rubbish food, badly behaved toddlers (not their fault - lack of discipline from staff) broken toys that are not age-appropriate blah blah blah. i am looking forward tomoz to a nice day working with my lovely little girl and her twin sis. she is just soooo gorgeous i could eat her up - asian family so beauooootiful babies...

scan tomoz lunchtime, see if one follie has taken the lead.....

love to all 

kj x


----------



## *looby*

Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## LizH

********** - hope all goes well next Monday and hope it's positive news for you.

Good luck to VIL and Moosey.

Keemjay - good luck with your scan tomorrow.


I'm waiting to start third round of IUI, but I don't hold out much hope as I've never got to the basting stage due to my PCOS.


Liz


----------



## Bels

New Home Ladies ...............


----------



## Bels

New home this way ..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24086.0.html


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls,

Well, I'm back, and here for good - I had my first appt at St. Jude's today - have got the go-ahead to start DIUI in April.        
Talked about natural cycle, as my cycles are regular/FSH normal, etc,, but have decided to try clomid (50mg) as consultant says we might then hopefully have more than 1 follie to play with.  

Good luck to everyone! 

Marie xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Evening all,
you have all been really busy today, it is so hard to keep up with you all!

Julie- OMG What on earth is going on? I'm so glad to see it is not an e pg! This has got to be doing your head right in though, and to make you Waite until Monday grrrr... don't they know how this messes with your head?   I'm hoping and preying for you hun xx

Victoria and moosey- Gosh, THREE WEEKS, thats such a long time. I hope all turns out well for you two!

Kim- Good luck with the scan tomorrow.
(I have just got my seen exam paper today so that should keep me busy through the 2ww)

Well girls, I'm off in the poss tub to make myself beautiful for tomorrow (not that I think beautie will help any) and get my lucky pants ready!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Lilly and Kj Good luck for basting and scan for tommorrow will be sending you both   vibes.

Kj - nursery you work in sounds awful and sounds like it should be closed! I have worked in plenty of nurseries like that though some staff don't even like children!

I am sure somebody else is basting but cant remember who - sorry 
let me know so I can send them   to

Donna xx


----------



## CR

thanks for the injecting dose answers Holly C.  i am reassured!!  no sweaty palms tonight, but i think this was only because i was hurrying DP to get it over with in the tv ads so i could get back to the tv!!  had there have been nothing on tv, DP would for sure have been chasing me around the kitchen trying to get me with the auto-injector!!! Holly, has AF arrived as yet?  I'm still keeping 'em crossed for you.

someone asked if i was using pen or syringe, i am using syringe and auto-injector.  sorry so many posts can't remember who it was. 

sorry to hear all the dramas you are going through **********.  it must be playing with your emotions soooooo much.  try stay positive.  it just all seems so involved.  i am now really NOT looking forward to my first IUI 2ww at all, it seems no-one seems gets a definite answer after the 2ww.  and if you do, it can all change.  you can't know where you are at.  i send you positive     for monday.  you deserve a BFP after all the dramas!!  it does some promising though.  i'm back to nuffield friday to see how i am responding.  so be sure to leave me some some of your good luck down there in t.wells!!!   
bet you are glad you have a busy diary until Monday to try and keep some of your sanity.

crxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning ladies,

Julie - Its funny you mention Cats hair I commented on the exact same thing to DH it looked like a wig! and a bad one 2!
Can I also just say that I really admire you attitude and the way you are managing to sound so positive! I am pulling my hair out and I'm only in 2ww, not going through the things and emotions you are -  you are a really strong person.   

Kj - not sure what time you were having your scan, hope it went really well  

Lilly - Good luck for basting hope all goes well  

As for me, the nearer I get to test day the more negative I become! I don't want to be negative but don't want to get my hopes up either! Feel like AF could arrive today -  which I am sure it wont as I am very regular but why am I getting such intense pains this early? Got a cold and not sleeping to well which is all adding to my negative mood 
will try to cheer up I prommiss

Donna xx


----------



## topsham

Hi all

ahhh Julie you really are doing well considering, I have come to the conclusion you must be a very sunny person  as you have a very cheery sounding nature! you're posts always leave me feeling happy even when the content is serious does that make sense?

Really though....please take it easy if you are blessed with some tinkers in there they need to stay put now!

Jess, just wanted to say your BFP share will come soon, I'm sure its just got stuck this month in a huuuuge traffic jam!

hey to CR, well done with the jabs...however they get done!

Hi also Donna & Lilly & welcome back MarieLou hi to everyone else...so many of us now!

2ww is starting to slow down now & I'm feeling the -ve vibes slip in 
trying not to think about testing at all, we are waiting to here if they accepted our higher offer on the house so its a bit nail biting here at the mo 

anyone had some funnies lately?

love Laurie xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Laurie,

sorry missed you in my last post, seems I always leave out somebody  

When will you hear if you offer has been excepted?

Donna xx


----------



## topsham

million dollar Q Donna!!!!

Not sure they are being quite   ! said they will get back to us this morning after sleeping on it,its hard as we haven't sold ours yet but the estate agent said because the market is so slow most people are in a chain now.

We really have reached our max but its just gorgeous! has been totally refitted to sell and is empty, 4 double beds and a huge garden for our loopy Lab to roam...but if its not meant to be ( )

hope you are OK? I'm worried about our Julie...do you hear that Julie you take care now!!!!!!

L xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie, sounds like you have a very understanding nd supportive boss. No work! your free to talk to us all day then  

I am due to test on Monday but will be testing on sunday! only reason for testing early is don't want to have to test then rush off to work, Sunday DH and me will have whole day to try and get our heads round the result (whichever way it goes!)
feeling really rubbish today though cramps and back pain have been mild until today!

Laurie I have everything crossed for you house sounds lovely, where abouts in the country is it?

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

Morning Gorgez Girlz

Hi Marie Lou - it's all sounding promising for you and we will be starting again around the same time  

Hope it's all gone well for you today Lilly on basting day - lots of     keeping my fingers x tight for you!!  Those orange pants sound v good and might have to do that for next time (it's about the only thing I didn't do  )

CR - you sound like a girl after my own heart! I too am a telly addict in the evening and try to do as much during the adverts as possible - including the injecting.  I have a Benny Hill scenario running through my head of you and your DH with an auto injector  

OMG Cat's hair was dreadful!!!  Funny thing was it looked a little better when she came back on again so it was if she realised.  She normally looks so damn good I couldn't help having a smug grin to myself    Speaking of tele - did anyone see the Shirley Ghostman show on BBC2?  It's a scream!

Sorry back to personals....

********** - I too think you are remarkable the way you just get on with it and with such a great sense of humour too .  I'm sure I would be climbing the walls! Sooooo hoping that there will be a cyber party on Monday!

Donna - here are lots of         to counteract your negatives!!  Hope you are feeling a bit better.  It is such a roller coaster but we are all here with you!!

Hi Laurie - your house sounds fantastic - can we all come to stay with you in lovely Devon please??!!  I can imagine you are feeling in limbo waiting to hear about the house and being in the 2ww.  Not long for you now though sweets!!

Hope the scan has gone well today KJ and those follies are on track for Friday!

VIL and Moosey are you feeling okay??  Three weeks is such an age to wait.  No more lumping coal and pints for you!!  Oh and by the way DH decided he would buy some pee sticks (just in case) and apparently they are on special offer at SuperDrug at the moment (£3 off) First Response.  I'm sure you don't need to keep testing but in case you're turning into addicts......  

 to CathyA, Alex28, PetalB, Starr, BunBun (hope you are doing okay), Hidehi and Charlie and of course everyone else!! 

AF arrived late last night and looks like she will be here for her usual length of stay.  I bought some Devine organic chocolate and ate all of it but it failed to make me feel better.... in fact I felt a bit sick   oops.  So it's another 6 weeks until basting day for us.... at least it's back into exercise and work is picking up again and we are thinking about a little holiday somewhere.... 

I'm looking v dodgey today - think I have an ingrown eyebrow and my left eye is swollen up. It's v sore but looks a fright so will not be venturing out  

Catch up soon
Holly C xxx


----------



## Holly C

oooh JessP I so sorry I did mean to do a personal message for you too sweetie.

How are you feeling today?  I hope a little stronger.  It's such a horrible feeling - as if you have crashed from a great height

Big  to you

Love
Holly C


----------



## Holly C

Hi again

Julie - Shirley Ghostman is a **ss take of physic shows.  He pretends he's a physic and it's all hammed up and over the top.  The people taking part in the audience don't realise that he's not for real.  It's a hoot.  He interviewed a psychologist (who didn't know he wasn't for real either) and they got into a huge row.  How Shirley manages to keep a straight throughout it all....!

Love Desperate Housewives - I tape it and savor every moment - v sad!!!

Bought a magazine yesterday and it had a feature about Wisteria Lane type houses in the UK - two were near Maidstone!!

Holly xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie sorry I have no idea, but if your not bleeding or having any pain then that must be a good sign? right?

thanks for all the positives I am trying to stay positive just don't want to get hopes up. pains don't seem to be getting any better and this isn't usually for me don't normally get bad pain until day AF arrives so who knows hopefully this is a good sign.

Donna xx

P.s so I couldn't help more Julie


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Lovely Ladies

Jess P - interesting about the teachers who had the baby.  I didn't see that article but you're right it's a bit astounding in this day and age.  Some people need to get out more!!!  The way you described school sounds like the TV programme Teachers (I loved that until they killed off Brian and Kurt and then I lost interest).

Keeeeeeeeemjay - Hope the follie scan is going well - let's hope there some nice big fat beauties...  

LizH and Marie Lou - good luck with your treatment.  I hope you can both start soon - it's hard to be waiting to start.

Donna Taylor - It's not too long until the 14th so don't give up yet.  I don't think you can rely on any symptoms as proof that your af is coming so think positive.  We're with you all the way.  

Topsham - You certainly know how to stress yourself out don't you?  House buying and 2ww in the same fortnight?!  I really hope your offer gets accepted.  If they turn it down you could always ring back in a month or so and make it again, they might be more desperate then.  

Holly C - You're right, "My name is Victoria and I am a testing addict..."!!!   Thanks for the tip about Superdrug        If you're planning to book a holiday you could try travelcounsellors.co.uk or .com (can't remember).  Their website isn't great but if you call them they can find you real bargins.  If you ring them from near a computer they will email you info about different hotels while you're on the phone.  Also, if you find it cheaper somewhere else they will try to beat the price.  I sound like I work for them but I don't honestly!!!

********** - I love your positive attitude.  You're right, there's nothing you can do to change the outcome but there are lots of really good signs such as evidence of two embryos one of which is a good size.  A positive test must mean that there are still pregnancy hormones floating around which is good and bleeding (although very alarming for you) can happen and be fine.    Julie - I've just seen your last message.  How about asking on Ask a Nurse because they might know?  I read yesterday that discharge can be normal and actually healthy in pregnancy but I bet other people would be able to tell you much more.  

Update on me and Moosey - we tested again as instructed by the Clearblue helpline and got a good BFP   on their normal test and a "Not pregnant"   on their digital test.  

I rang their helpline and the woman has asked me to send in the (stupid) digital test so they can examine it but says we can rely on the positive.  We did one other test (I swear we were just finishing the tests we had in the house!!!)      which was the faintest of faint, faint faint faint positives.  

Anyway, according to everything I've read (which believe me is a lot!!!) the levels of HCG should double every two to three days so we're not going to test again until Saturday by which point (if everything is okay) the positives should be clear and consistent.  Both really scared this is going to be taken away before it even begins.    

Now speaking of pants...  My friend hurt her back a fortnight ago and got taken to hospital.  When they undresed her to put her in a gown they saw her pants which said "Foxy" on the front in big letters!!!!!

Also, I remembered that my recent experience outside in the street showing my   was not my first....  Ages ago (when I was living in London), my cat brought a live mouse into the house at about 7am which I rescued and, in my panic to release it back into the wild, I dashed out into the street in JUST my teeshirt.  As I subtly bent down to release my mouse, I heard a slamming noise and looked up to see that the front door had shut, locking me out.   The next 20 minutes were spent hiding in a bush and dashing to and from my front door until (to my enormous relief) I managed to break in to my own house.  I think the moral of this story is WEAR KNICKERS!!!!

Hello to Alex28 and Lilly2K3 and anyone else I've missed.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Holly C

Ohh VIL and Moosey - it's all looking good but DITCH that silly digital!! Hopeless and distressing!!

Thanks for holiday tip!!  Will defo do that!!
   at your lock out story!!

********** - really can't help either so hopefully you've gone to 'ask a nurse' as suggested by VIL.  If not have you done a search on the internet?  Probably all fine but can imagine it's doing your head in.

Holly C


----------



## Holly C

aHHH Julie - yes I see you have done internet search.... okay maybe it's just a matter of distraction then and trying not to think of it.... here's a website for you to play on www.paperdollheaven.com  You can play at being a stylist to the stars..... oh well as I said it's a distraction....

xxx
Holly


----------



## keemjay

VIL - sounds like you *never* wear knickers, so you can stop lecturing us about putting them on  reminds me of the sketch on depserate housewives a couple of weeks ago when one of them got locked out naked!! yes i am an addict too....also been heavily into 'shameless' on C4 - anyone else been watching that? last episode last night, v.good as usual but a bit darker. am gonna miss it....  I digress - VIL and moosey, grrr at the different results on the hpt's, would sure make a difference to you if you could at least have some consistency eh?

just at home briefly as doing a split shift today with scan in the middle!

julie - keep that positive attitude going girl, we're all sending those  vibes your way...as for brown gunge, not sure what that would be except old blood which could mean the bleeding is tailing off now....

donna - keep your chin up, your not far off now  

holly - what channels this shirley ghostman show on? sounds a bit like Ali G?

laurie - fingers crossed for the house - sounds lurvley......

better fly 
kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Victoria and moosy,

The fact that you are getting positives is surely a good sign that is all is well. the digital tests sound really rubbish! cant remember who but I remember somebody on here a few days ago who had problems with the digital tests giving out wrong results, she eventually got her money back! I def wont be using a digital test as they sound pants  

Good luck for testing on sat but I am sure it will still be   keeping everything crossed for you both!
thank you for positive words of encouragement I think I am truly going to go mad before sunday arrives!

 to all

Donna xx


----------



## MollyW

Hiya all...

Kim -   for the scan. Hope it all goes according to plan. x

Julie -   vibes for you...

Holly - will look out for Shirley Ghostman, sounds a scream.  I LOVE Desperate Housewives, Nip/Tuck, Six Feet Under and ER - not that I'm into American soaps or anything...  

Laurie - hope your offer gets accepted. Great to have other plans to worry about too! 

VIL -   to you!

Hi MarieLou - will the clinic do a double-basting then?   

Donna -     Sounds like you need a few positive vibes to keep you going... x

Well our good news, we have been   like mad, so fingers crossed... 

Now the bad news... DP went to pay the credit card bill today and we've not used it since Xmas as we're up to the limit and there were 2 transactions on there totalling $150 which we didn't make and one of them's to a stupid games site and the other's to an internet porn site.    He phoned the CC company and they've frozen the account and we'll get our money back for those 2, but we just found a bill from November and there was $200 on that one to the same porn site.     I don't think we'll get our money back on those as we should have noticed, but with the move and everything we've just been so busy and to be honest life's too short... God only knows how long its been going on for - I dread to think!

So, girls - CHECK YOUR CC STATEMENTS - and especially look out for any transactions in $$$.


to all...

Love from a very  Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

Oh Molly - you must be feeling sh -attered (was going to go elswhere with that but decided against it!!)     

Aren't we all tele mad!

We had the same thing happen last year with transactions in Australia and the US.  Ours were for boring train model sets tho    My poor DH would have got it in the neck first if I had found transactions for porn    

It's horrible to think there are people out there using your cards.  I would definitely recommend that you try going for the old transactions too - particularly if it is to the same site as the most recent.  We managed to get all of ours back - Capital One were very good about it.

Hope it gets sorted sharpish!!

Take care
Holly xx


----------



## Holly C

Oh god - after reading my last post I would just like to clarify that my DH DOES NOT purchase porn!!  Enough!

Holly C xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

hi Molly,

Thank you for the  vibes.

That is terrible about credit card, I agree with holly try to get money back for old transaction! it isn't right you should pay for it. 

Donna xx


----------



## *looby*

Will mint aero do  

One winging its way to you     Enjoy xxx


----------



## *looby*

I wish !!!!!

Just eat one square every 15 minutes and it will fly by    

xxx


----------



## MollyW

Thanks girls. It's SOOOOO maddening! Not like we haven't got anything better to spend our hard-earned cash on at the moment... 

And to think it was wasted on c**p and scumballs - makes it even worse somehow!

Holly, thanks - will def try to go after a refund for the old transactions now...

Julie - if you'd just asked a teensy bit sooner for the chocolate I could have given you a Dairy Milk wafer - but I just gave it to DP.  Is a Caramac any good?  If so.. its yours!


----------



## *looby*

Now whos getting greedy 


  

Supposed i had better go and do some work, Back later 

xxx


----------



## MollyW

Looby!  Are you going to be this hyper for nine months


----------



## *looby*

Make the most of me while i'm awake  

Give it another few hours and i'll be out for the count   

Am i keeping you all awake  

Molly   

xxx


----------



## *looby*

You can have peace now ladies  

I'm going to work


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie how are you doing, its great your boss is so understanding at least you don't have work pressure on top of everything else.
where do you work? got any vacancies!!!

Looby I think all those hormones racing round your body are sending you round the twist! but great fun you always make me laugh  

Any choc left for for me could really do with some - hope that isn't a sign AF is comming   sorry being negative again and prommissed I wouldn't

To all the telly addicts out there - who left fame academy last night? fell asleep before result!

Donna xx


----------



## Holly C

I'm bored too - anyone want to go that Tropical Island for the day?  Hmmmm imagine all that sunshine near a pool/sea, watermelon, cocktails rrrrrippppp back to reality - bloated sore AF tummy and manky swollen ey, three layers of clothes and the fan heater on    

KJ forgot to say - Shirley Ghostman is on Tuesdays 9.30pm BBC2 or 3?? hmmmm can't remember now.... 

********** - here's another website for you www.asos.co.uk and a big block of galaxy to keep you going  

Bye bye Loobs!

Donna babes it was Dawn.

Holly C xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Hi ladies, 
So chatty!!!!

Julie- I hope you are feeling ok, cant answer about your spotting? post but just want to send you   I agree with the others, your attitude is great with all of this. I'm sending you a big cyber box of chocs.

Victoria and moosey- pants story  
I would not pay any attention to digital tests. My sister in law was six weeks gone getting + on clear blue normal and - on clear blue digital. I think they are rubbish and you should stick to normal tests.

Molly- The card thing is pants, I hope you get your money back for it all.

 every one I have not mentioned personally

Well ladies basting all done. It all went well and nurse said all looks positive. I have to go back next Wednesday to get prog test to check that I have ov but im sure after last time if I have not I will know in the next couple of days. I feel more positive this time which is good.
2ww here I am!!!!!


----------



## Holly C

All sounding good Lilly    

Lots of love
Holly xx


----------



## topsham

Good luck Lilly

rest up now and take it easy...enjoy the 2ww 

now I must start and chuck stuff out we have estate agents comming round...agggghhhhhhhhh

Laurie xx (just had a sneaky after eight...all this mention of choccy) xxx


----------



## lilly2k3

Julie- you will not be able to get your cyber but out of the cyber chair with all of this cyber chocolate you are eating soon


----------



## Donna Taylor

anybody get the feeling that fame academy is a fix?
the evictions have been girl, boy girl  boy does anybody else think that is a little strange?  

I think Kim has an amazing voice as does Edith at times and Ade is so funny  

Lilly, glad all went OK, sorry don't know your story did you miss ovulation last time? are you having IUI with meds? sorry if you think I'm being nosy

Donna xx


----------



## lilly2k3

Donna- yes i am or was on menopur and synorel (you would think I would know how to spell them bye now) then hcg shot.
Last time I had grown 2 follies to treatment size took hcg but af arrived the day after iui as I had not ovulated.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie - yes he had me in stiches! can't make my mind up on her voice sometimes it sounds awfull to me.

Lilly - fingers and everything else crossed for you this time then


----------



## lilly2k3

Thank you for the positive thoughts girls.
I'm off to get some lunch now xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie how is your spotting? has it stopped?
sorry your probably trying to take your mind off it all and there I go reminding you! sorry! hope you don't mind me asking sorry if its to personal


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie just sent you a message on the IUI2WW thread I really am  LOOSING MY MIND  

I am sure it is all good signs as you are not bleeding and are not having any pains. as somebody mentioned before could be old blood.
really up Monday hurries for us both! hopefully Monday will be a great day quite a few ladies testing then to so lets hope there are lots of BFP floating around, got a positive feeling about you though  

Donna xx


----------



## keemjay

oh you gossips you lot! glad i was nowhere near here this avo as i am trying to avoid choc at the mo as have had far too much of late.....

all fine at the scan - 1 follie 16mm on left (same side as last month)which is interesting, am fascinated by this journey into what my body does all by itself    no sign of the one on the right which was there on mon....  nurse seemed in 2 minds as to whether we could trigger tonight and do baster on fri, was getting ready to argue when she changed her mind. i said 'i agree, esp as my womb lining isnt really thick enough yet' (7.5mm) she checked the chart and said 'oh yes, hadnt noticed that' !!!! doh!! good thing i have my head on. am soooo much more clued up these days, last year i just went with everything they said  

going back fri to see how things are progressing...nurse said she thought mon for basting but i reckon that'll be too late but we'll see whats going on by fri....dh is still panicking about  missing footie on sat....

molly -     and  at your credit card

Lilly - KEEP meaning to ask if you are still trying the fruit rules? and if you are, any joy on the  

had a nice day at work, tho busy, little love was not 100% and kept me on my toes, 3 orafices instead of the usual 2 makes extra work! 

dentist tomoz to fill my tooth - will make sure i get there VERY early this time! then a 5 mile walk round Virginia Water Lake with my friend and little boy....

 and  to all

kj x


----------



## keemjay

oh and lilly - glad the basting went well sweetie    

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3

Kim- I think you must be a mind reader. My DH has just returned with huge bag of fruit so that i can begin the fruit rules again tomorrow.
I was doing OK before my last cycle went up in smoke which totally threw me.  I have put back on all and a few more pounds that i lost prior to this 
Never mind, IL start again tomorrow.
Thank you for your positive vibes about my basting today.
Your follie sounds good, I hope they time it right for you.


----------



## cathyA

Girls - I've got sore eyes from reading all the post. 

Julie - can't believe you're so cheerful - must be all the happy hormones in all that choc! Seriously hope its good news for you.

Sorry about the BFN Jess .

Lilly - hope the 2ww flies by for you and you get what you want at the end.

Kim - good luck for Fridays scan

Hello to everyone else 

Had a great day in London yesterday (but why is it that when you blow your nose when you get home the contents of the tissue is always black??!  Sorry - TMI) Acorn Antiques was a howler - so ridiculous - I haven't laughed so much in years   . Ought to be available on prescription! The line I shall be using most often from now on is 'Speak to the rubber glove ..... the pinnie ain't listening'!  

Must go now or I'll miss Cats latest hairdo!

Cathy


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

Managed to read a few pages of the latest goss on this site at lunchtime - not got broadband at school though so very S-L-O-W!! Mind you, didn't have time to get anything much to eat so had to eat bread & honey while listening to kids read! 

KJ - know what you mean - I've learnt a million times more from this site & you guys than the nurses have told me.  Really wish I'd been better informed, would have pushed DP for ivf much sooner & insisted on another FSH test.  Glad your scan was good - never really sure what they might find!!    Tell DH snow is forecast here for Sat so hopefully match will be off!  DP convinced they'll lose again too!

Julie - great boss! Have you been on an anagram site? Put DPs name in & came up with "Red wavy penis"!! - along with more than 1000 others! -Very juvenile!

Donna - you've got to keep positive - just look at Julie's amazing story! Who knows what's going on in our bodies!  Still no AF for me & got less pain than yesterday but was 2 days late last month. 
I hate that bloody Edith woman - she just tries too hard to be cool; she is an ugly little pixie with a very irritating voice!! Mind you she can sing!  I like Debra's voice - but I'm tone deaf!

Molly - so sorry about credit card - my cousin had £7,500 put on hers in a morning when she was on hol in Oz!  

Lilly - hope basting successful! Good luck on 2ww - we're here for you when you're tearing your hair out!  I've put most of my weight on again in my 2ww, so got to live on low fat again!

Holly - you are a serious telly addict - will you be my phone-a-friend on tv soaps, or tv anythings for that matter!

Hi to Kim - hope you're ok too!

What is Cat doing with her hair - doesn't suit you with it up love!  Makes her look really boss eyed! Good to see even she can have off days - perhaps she's on her 2ww!!

Hi VIL & Moosey - hope you have your big knickers on tonight!

hello to anyone else & any newbies who have ploughed through all this stuff!

Good luck - we are due some BFPs v soon - starting Monday with Julie, fingers firmly crossed!

Jess xxx


----------



## CR

Wow, what a fab episode of Desperate Housewives.....now, I am sure I have your full attention,     
No divulging please on what is happening in the second series of Nip Tuck on Sky.  No Sky, am on a 3 month wait   for Nip Tuck until it is on C4.  Isn't Christain scrummy   
Wasn't the first series good.  Without divulging too much detail does anyone know if the second series is just as good?  Might have to persuade DP to get Sky if so   
Anyone logging onto FF in the last day or so, would think that women's lives around chocolate, retail therapy and tv.  As if!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Hi to everyone.  Sorry **********, no clues on the brown stuff.
Catch you all soon.
crxxxx


----------



## claribel

Hi everyone,

Sorry have lost touch a bit as I have had some disappointing stuff the last couple of weeks. Was on 1st cycle of Clomid + IUI waiting for surge and it didn't happen. Not sure why (no scans done) and clinic said that I should have been more likely to surge with the clomid than without, but I did surge on my previous cycle when I wasn't on clomid, so not sure what to think now (especially as I had all the normal premenstrual stuff that suggested I had ovulated.) They have suggested I try in April and if the same thing happens then should probably go for ICSI due to mild male factor + my age. Very disappointed as I was (obviously) hoping we had a good chance with this. 

Donna - the waiting must be hard, good luck and stay positive - it will happen for you when the time is right!

Good luck to all you other girls!

Claribel xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Debs got booted out of fame academy!

In a really foul mood today, still have pains, had huge row with the father of the kids I look after and ended up handing in my notice to which he replied don't bother coming back! not sure if they will pay me what I ma owed!
with me being unemployed we are financially going to struggle big time as!    

Donna xx


----------



## topsham

oh Donna thats pants honey ,they have to pay you for what you have worked surely??

big  to you sweetie

love L xx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 
julie glad the test still says  its a very good sign....

donna - what was this row all about? i found when i was nannying that whenever there was a disagreement it made THEM think about the possibility of losing me and the aggro of finding someone as good, so they always ended up backing down a bit....not sure how your relationship is with them tho  but you def should get paid for what you have done, including your notice period if you intend to serve it!!

cathy - glad you had a lovely day out - good for the soul eh? you have reminded me to get my thinking hat on for a treat for us for a couple of weeks time...

whoever it was with the ingrowing eyebrow  was it you holly? hope its better today - had to laugh cos think you prob meant eye*lash* was imagining a whole eyebrow growing inwards 

lilly - hope you are on at least your 2nd bit of fruit by now - keep going with it!!

molly   fingers crossed for your natural 

did anyone see jamies school dinners last night - i have found it sooo uplifting watching these stupid teenagers finally realising there is more to life than burgers and chips. is it just me or does anyone else think its bizzare to serve potato smilies to teenagers anyway?? surely they are aimed at the under 10's age group? theres something wrong if older children need shapes to get them to eat stuff!! intersting watching the dinner ladies learning how to cook - clearly many of them havent a clue about real food  i think jamie oliver is brilliant - he might be a bit over ambitious but he has a heart of complete gold- i love 'im 

had a very tortured sleep last night - one of those horrid dreams that goes round and round, like when you have a high temp and are delirious. these nurses all kept telling me different things about whether the clinic was open or not at the weekends, we kept turning up and getting turned away, then someone would say come back at a later time, then it would be shut again, then the consultant wasnt there, then we were sent home etc etc and all the time i was saying 'but we are going to miss ovulation!!!' cant think why i would be having these sorts of dreams 

right better get a move on or i'll miss the dentist again....

kj x


----------



## keemjay

by the way - adult meet up is now 2nd sept, and you need to sign up by sunday - anymore takers? cathy have you put your name on the list yet?
molly......?

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi Girlies

Julie - hurray for the best news you've had so far.  I'm crossing my fingers and holding my breath for you on Monday.

Also, hurray, hurray, hurray - me and Moosey are coming to the Adult Party in September         

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh goody VIL and moosey


----------



## MollyW

Okay Kim...but can I come on my own?  I'll never persuade DP!!!  

PS. Glad the scan went well. Hopefully it WILL be Monday!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Julie that is fantastic news!

as for the adult party really wanted to come but with things up in the air at the moment I can't really commit myself!
I will make sure I get paid, row was something and nothing that then got blown up out of all proportion! he basically accused me of not looking after his kids well enough, gong through his private things and stealing! he was really talking down to me and was swearing and just being nasty! I not taking that from anyone so handed in my notice and he told me not ot bother coming in today! Hoping you are right KJ and that they will calm and I will get a phone call today, but decided I def want a new job anyway!
Thinking this all may be pregnancy related but can't prove it! they know we are having treatment and could be preg now, so seems a bit funny to bring all this stuff up now! I 've been working for them for 2 years so seems funny to accuse me of all those things after such a long time!


----------



## Donna Taylor

I don't go through an agency I found this job privatelt myself so have nobody to fight my corner!  
I am sure all this is to do with tx and us tcc, because I am sure if I had a nanny that I thought wan't looking after my kids properly and was stealing then I would have then working for for 2 years before I said something. Everything has been fine up untill now! I kust don't know what to do or who to talk to.
Really hoping that KJ is right and they willcalm down because I really haven't done anythig, I love those kids (probably to much sometimes) I would never steal from anyone and I do more for/with his kids than he does!
been looking for jobs today but so far I haven't heard anything back yet! I can't afford to live wth only DH wage coming in!


----------



## Donna Taylor

I emailed them this morning as wasn't sure who would be home today. Don't really want to talk to him again after the way he spoke to me yesterday, oh and I didn't say all this was over the phone last night! I tried calling him back to talk about things and he hung up on me twice! how pathetic is that!
hoping I will here from them if not I'll have to call them later.
I can't afford princples at the moment!

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## MollyW

Oh Donna - you really don't need all this stress at the moment, do you! 

I'd go straight off to sign up at an agency to see what sort of temp work you can get until you can find a permanent position. They really don't deserve to have you working for them!  The other thing you could do is post here and see if any of the new Mums on FF is looking for a Nanny in your area - shot in the dark I know - but could be worth a go!

Ask Tony where the best place to post would be...

Take care
Love Molly


----------



## MollyW

BTW - Julie!!!  Meant to say, that post from Ruth looks very positive.

Really hoping it's good news on Monday...


----------



## BunBun

Donna - I hope you can get things sorted out - seems as if he's being childish now by not answering the phone.
Lily wishing you all the best for your 2ww & that it goes smoothly for you.
V_I_L & Moosey hope your clinic will give you answer with the tests tomorrow.
Julie glad to see you're still hanging in - had any chocolate as yet today or are you still full from your chinese last night?
Keemjay are you basting tomorrow?
Jess P so sorry that it was bfn for you.
Hello to MollyW - thanks for your im's.
Big Hello to everyone else.
Sorry I haven't been about - I've been having sometime to myself. I had my grandad's funeral on Tuesday & now feel ready to move on.
Since Saturday I've had some light bleeding on & off. Did 2 tests again yesterday as instructed by clinic - 1 was +ve & the other -ve. No bleeding so far today so have to repeat tests tomorrow & if -ve stop the cyclogest but they suspect it is all over & it's the cyclogest that is stopping af. 
Why does everything have to be so confusing? 
I'll speak to you all soon.


----------



## BunBun

Mmm chocie could really do with some but none in the house - dh always says its bad & i don't need it - so I have to be sneaky & hide it away.
Enjoying a nice cuddle with my little fur baby who's now 8 days old - he keeps getting on the keyboard & messing up what I'm typing.


----------



## MollyW

Bun Bun

   

Fingers crossed for tomorrow...


----------



## Holly C

Hey everyone

So sorry to hear the latest news BunBun but I'm not giving up hope for you yet.  Really hope the next test will be +.  Good luck!!!

Poor you Donna!  What a horrible man!  Very unprofessional and down right rude.  Awful way for things to go after a two year relationship with them.  Really hope that you will get a chance to fix things up even if it's just to say goodbye to the kids as it will be v confusing for them.  I was a nanny for a while and I found it to be the hardest thing I have ever done because of the emotional issues involved - taking care not to tread on anyone's egos, being aware of how well I was getting on with the Dad, reading the atmospheres in the house and how close I was becoming to the little girl etc.  Talk about an emotional minefield!  Hope you can try to concentrate on yourself and think     for testing day!

********** - not too much longer till the weekend at least!  Great response from the nurse on FF!!    

KJ - it IS me with the eye prob!  It's a bit better today but it it is an ingrown hair on my eyebrow - ouch and horrible to look at    Hoping it's all working out okay with those follies.  Tonight think of only bluebells (apparently they are v good for fertility) and fluffy bunnies (we all know how good at fertility they are!!) no more scary dreams for you either Julie!  Think it must have been too much Chinese - ya scary girl!

Molly - how's the insurance fraud situ coming along?  Hope you're kicking some a*** sorting it out!

KathyA - love the sound of the musical and love your new catch phrase!  We didn't have Acorn Antiques in NZ so I can't decide if it's worth us going as we might not get the references....?

Hey Laurie - thinking of you heaps and hoping all is falling into place.  Any news on the house??

VIL and Moosey - did I miss something?  Are you going to have a test at the clinic??  Good luck for that and let us know how it goes!!

We are off for a post BFN treat this weekend..... don't get too excited.... we have booked a room at a hotel in Suffolk which has a NZ influence.  They also have a restaurant which serves NZ cafe style food on the menu etc.  We've stayed at their 'sister' hotel in Nofolk which was really good.  Anyway I did a search on the town it is in to see what else we could do while we are there.... it bought up a page full of links to the local swingers club      Almost fell off my chair laughing!  Will have to make sure our keys stay well and truly in our pockets in case there is something on at the hotel we don't know about!!

KJ - Jamie O is fab and a man after my own heart!  I think he deserves an Knighthood after the stress of his latest venture!  I really hope it works.

Haven't seen Desperate Housewives yet - still on tape.... 

Hi Claribel - sorry to hear your disappointing news too.  It's so unfair the way things are never straightforward in this game.  Good luck!

Hi to PetalB, Lilly (hope you're resting up), Hidyhi, JessP, Charlie, Alex and everyone else I've missed.

Love Holly xxx


PS Great joke Julie


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi bunbun, I have a cat that loves the key board to! sorry things aren't going well for you at the mo but I have my fingers crossed that all is still OK for you! you've had 1 positive test so that is good sign. Just look at all the different results VIL and mossy are having tests are very confusing (hope all that made sense not very good at knowing what to say sorry)

VIL and Moosy have you been strong and not tested any more?

thank you for everyone who has posted to me today, Molly that is a really good idea i didn't think of that! at the moment I am waiting to hear back from nursery I worked at before so fingers crossed I will have some work there and wont have to worry anymore! except for getting money I am owed of course! I still have there car seats so I'll hold them to randsome  

Julie your drinking story really made me laugh, thank you xx


----------



## jess p

Donna you poor thing! Stress you can do without - selfish little man!  Perhaps you should publish his email address & we'll all send him a piece of our minds!

Holly - I live in Suffolk!! We have lots of swingers, apparently, but no one's ever offered me a swap for DP!!! In fact, the school where I teach is new & on a huge, middle class housing estate & I've heard from various sources (including a Relate counsellor) that it is rife with swingers!

Where is this hotel, I can't say I've heard of a NZ one?

KJ - really hoping this basting is "the one" - good luck!

BunBun - hope you're feeling ok - got fingers crossed for you too.

Julie - that sounds really positive from Ruth, must be so hard not to get your hopes up.  Just keep stuffing your face with chocolate to keep yourself on a permanant high!  Can't wait to hear how you get on - could do with some good news, will give us all hope!

AF still not here but had bad cramps again today - feels really wierd.  Holly, how long did you have to wait for AF? I seem to remember you waiting a long time.

Spent most of today sweltering in a furry lion's costume! Had to dress up for "Book Week" at school - kids loved it! They all dressed up, which was great until 6 year old in my class who was dressed as a furry dinosaur threw up all over his costume & desk! No, I did NOT clear it up - sent for help as I cannot cope with vomit, snot or poo!!! (Just about manage wee if wearing Marigolds!!!).  Would never make a nurse! Respect to all those nursey people!

Hurrah! Nearly the weekend! 

Jess xxxx


----------



## CR

hi all.
donna - what a day you've had.  hope you manage to get it all sorted soon as. 
holly - have a swinging   weekend!!  hope you can let your hair down after your BFN.
julie - the sleeps are getting less, not too long until you get some news.  you are doing really well.
mez - how are you doing on your first iui?  i've my first scan tomorrow to see how i am responding on meds on my first iui.  love to know how you are getting on?  lotsa good luck to you.
isn't thursday night tv pants.
but i liked cat's hair tonight!!
hi to everyone i've missed. or haven't learnt your names as yet, pls excuse me i am just soooo cr*p with names it is embarassing sometimes. 
goodnight all.
crxxxx


----------



## AussieMeg

Hi there girls 

hi everyone

Well a big congrats to VIL and Moosey and best of luck to all those cycling at present. You have all been so chatty in my absense I really have to concentrate to catch up. Thanks for thinking of me Molly and Keem and VIL&Moosey and did you see that Aless is back.

A big thank you to Keemjay for doing the list.

I have been away up on my mum's farm for 2 weeks and we seem to have managed to have done well because despite the four wheel driving I got it confirmed today that I am 4 weeks pg. Yee ha. 

It was a hell of a ride. I expected lots of eggs, given all my vitamins and alcohol absense. I only ended up with 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised. I got 2 8 cell embies put back in and a little one frozen. So here I am pg again and hoping that all goes well. I won't relax until after 11 weeks given last time and hence will not be back in the UK until May 8.

Hoping to get some of you join me soon

Very excited.
Megan


----------



## keemjay

YIPPEE YIPPEE YIPPEE MEG!!!!     

what a great start to a Friday!!

kj x


----------



## keemjay

starr - not sure where you're reading but hope your IVF appt went well, let us know how you got on sweetie 

julie - didnt watch fame academy  - sorry! you can eat crunchies today as its friday

feeling a bit sad cos my mums neighbour died yesterday eve, a lovely lady i grew up knowing, spent a lot of my childhood at their house - she has been fighting cancer for a while and they hoped she was gonna come thru it - she was at home at least, only just tho, she died only 1 hr after leaving hosp. my mum has been very involved as being a nurse she has been helping with the drugs etc. also she was her good friend so its been v hard for her watching how she has deteriorated. v. sad

coffee (well fruit tea) with friend this morning, scan at 11.50, then supermarket shop - yawn

kj x


----------



## topsham

yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Meg!!!!!
     

What fantastic news, rest up hun.

ohhhhhh Julie, all this chatter about choccy is just not fair, especially as a diabetic! I'm in the study surrounded by bags of easter eggs for family and pals...and yes some of them are creme egg!, also white maltesers, revels, milky bars, celebrations...ohhh I'm going to  now just teasing myself ...roll on the Thorntons diabetic bunny (my mum always gets me one & its horrid!!!!)

Well I'm well and truly fed up, this 2ww is hell, still no answer from the estate agent, don't know whether to take that as a good sign, in the meantime all this throwing away is extremely good therapy! a bit like life laundry isn't it amazing what you hoard? I watched a life of grime last night and the chap said it represents whats going on in your head...I nearly wet myself!!! that means there must be thousands of women across the country with nightmare spare rooms!!!!!!

love to all

Lauire xxxxx


----------



## topsham

oh, Julie Reggie got the boot last night xx  he was always smileing


----------



## jodsterrun

Meg,
Congratulations, that is the most fantastic news.
Julie, good luck for Monday    
Jodi


----------



## topsham

I know isn't it funny, i typed that last week and couldn't believe what appeared...the last thing on my mind!!!!!

I want ade to win aswell he's fab...what abot when Dawn F asked Cat what kind of pants she had on!!!!!!!!!!! so mad if only we looked at life like that all the time eh?

Slowly going mad on the 2ww, just ordered yet another batch of pregnancy tests...boo hoo you honestly take your life in your own hands when opening the bathroom cabinet for fear of death by clearblue !!!!!!!!!

Hubby said he can't wait for me to get pregnant as he will stop getting head injuries fron Clearblue or Tampax....hee hee 

what choccy is on the menu today then?

L xxx


----------



## CR

monring all
thats fantastic news meg.  you must be so pleased.
********** - you left me some of your good luck down at t.wells.  i had my scan this morning and i have 5 good follicles (i'm really pleased) - 1 x right side 12mm and 4 x left side, 12mm, 12mm, 12mm and 10mm.  (wondered why little niggley pains on left side!!).  another scan on monday (same day as you) and probably iui on wednesday.  hoping 1 or 2 might not develop, otherwise draining on wednesday also.  my monday scan at 0930, might bump into you??
hope your day doesn't go to slowly.
i really fancy some chocolate now, with all the talk about choccey.  i really really fancy a galaxy cream egg or two!!
crxxxx


----------



## Purpleal

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  MEGAN AND COLIN!! *


----------



## MollyW

WEY-HEY! Congratulations Aussie Meg and DH! 
So pleased for you sweetheart....

         


Molly
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

CONGRATULATIONS AUSSIE MEG !!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone basting or scanning today! think there is somebody testing today to but cant remember who but good luck   to you!

I was very silly and naughty this am and did a first respose test!
he was a BFN with not even a faint positive line!
so now really not hopefully having bad cramps today a tingly boobs so sure AF is on her way and may even come early!

Just really wanted some good news

Donna xx


----------



## MollyW

KJ -   sorry about your friend. Seems extra cruel just when you think they've turned a corner... Good luck for the scan - will be thinking of you.  Bet DH is on tenterhooks.  

BunBun - hoping you get good news today.... 

Hey Holly - have a great w/e - whatever you get up to... 

Donna - hope you have a better day and get a new job sorted soon... 

Jess -   at the lion costume.

Laurie - good luck with the life laundry. We went through similar when we moved in December, but we've still got THREE storage containers in the garden full of stuff that won't fit in the house!   (Mind you the new house is TINY!)  We'll have to do it all over again when the weather's better...BE HARSH! 

Julie - hi! Your boss is right to make you take it easy.   well done for the early night. (Chocolate) brownie points for you today...

CR - well done on the follies!  How come you girls get so many?  I only ever get one!! 

Well, I've spent a lovely morning spitting into a vial (TMI) for a hormone saliva test. Got to send it to the US for results which will take 3-5 weeks to come back. Will be interesting to see if I'm lacking in progesterone like my acupuncturist thinks, but my c/s doesn't.   Started the prog cream again this morning, KJ... 

  

Better do some work now!
Love Molly


----------



## Nicola1

Congratulations Aussie Meg!!
Wonderful news!
love Nicola xx


----------



## keemjay

quickie as need to get to scan....thanks for all your kind thoughts 

molly - (sorry not got time to IM)its amazing how much effort it takes to do those saliva tests eh? esp when they say no bubbles - i remember it took me at least 40 mins.....
ps *HURRAH* for signing up to the party 

donna - bad bad girl for testin early, it aint over yet....

dh has just rung to say he's booked the v festival - but chelmsford had already sold out(in 2 hrs!)  so its off to staffordshire again for us!! dont mind so much but its the driving home with hangovers thats a pig. am feeling a bit sad tho cos our friends we usually go with have dropped out so its just me,dh and his mate. its much more fun in a group, and i'll be the only girl  never mind, at least we have tickets 

laters all

kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor

all the best for your scan KJ


----------



## Donna Taylor

The mother of the children phoned me last night to talkk about things and hear my story! which was nice of her, her partner had left a few details out that I filled are in on.
She asked me to go into today but I told her I couldn't! Will have to go back on monday if I don't hear about the nursery job I enquired about yesterday.
Really don't want to go back after the way I was spoken to but may have no choice.
If I don't hear from nursery i will ring thm but don't want them to feel pressured or that I am desperate or they will offer me rubbish money!
Hoping I get something good with nursery only problem is may then have to put ttc on a back burner for a while as can hardly start a new job then take time off for scans etc! that is another reason why I tested today as realy want a BFP.
As KJ says it isn't over yet but dont think it will be to long untill it is!

Donna xx


----------



## Abby Carter

Wow!! AussieMeg, what fantastic news. So pleased for you and your DH. Take good care!!

Sorry no personals but I have been broadbandless for five days after moving home, so am way behind on what's happening with everyone. Will try to catch up over the next couple of days.

Abby


----------



## MollyW

Aww Donna! Sorry to hear about your neg on First Response. 

Do another test on Monday anyway when you were meant to. It could still be a bit early - you never know....

...and do NOT do any more tests until Monday or I will send the pee stick  round!

Molly
x

KJ -   at the V tickets...
Hi Abby - we missed you...hope the move went okay... 
Nicola - good luck for the basting. Repeat after me...THIS IS GOING TO WORK....


----------



## alex28

WELL DONE MEG AND PARTNER - YOU MUST BE THRILLED!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Lou

Just wanted to wish ********** good luck for Monday, and Donna & Trixie for your testing. Still hoping you tested too early Donna.

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

oh honey, I don't know what to say.
try to stay clam it may not be as bad as you think.
Maybe you could do another test to put your mind a little at ease to save having an agonizing weekend?

sorry not much help   

Donna xx


----------



## BunBun

All over for me now I'm afraid & I've stopped the cyclogest. If I made it to Sunday it would have been six weeks since last af.
At least we managed to get pregnant but so annoyed that it didn't last. 
Sorry but I can't do any personals at the moment but wish you all well.


----------



## Donna Taylor

oh bun bun I am so sorry, hope you are as ok as you can be

take thigns easy xx


----------



## cathyA

Bun bun - sorry to hear your bad news.  

Julie - don't know what to say to you except I'm doing some serious   for you.

Donna - Don't let your chin drop yet. We're all rooting for you.

Jess - those torpedos are little devils aren't they. They made me wait another 6 days before the old AF showed and boy...when it did.....! Hope yours is more gentle when it decides to make an appearance.

Aussie Meg - so pleased for you and DH. Hope you're good luck rubs off on the rest of us soon.

KJ - Hope the scan went well. Don't do too much digging over the weekend. Save your energies for the next 2ww. I'm just going to sign up for the party when I've finished this. Dh is having a little attack of cold feet, but he'll be fine and anyway he's got no choice!! 

Not much news this end. Been potting up foxgloves all morning which i love but potting up 250 is just one too many!
A little bit of me keeps wishing i was cycling this month as I get near ov day (keep feeling I'm missing out on something), but then again I'm having an enforced relaxing month with plenty of    but no  !!   Appt with con will come round soon enough and then hopefully I can get back on the merry-go-round again.

Love to you all,
Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3

Afternoon girls,
There is so much going on right now it is hard to keep up.

Meg- wow what great news!
   CONGRATULATIONS MEG    

Jessp- the low fat way of life is constant for me; it is just the naughty bits of treats in-between to make me feel "better" that cause me the problems. 

Claribel- Sorry to hear you had such a bad time in your last cycle, I hope things go much better for you in your next one Hun.

Donna- what a faff all of this work stuff is.

Kim-Sorry to hear about your friend's death, I hope your mum is ok. 
On a lighter note, my fruit bowl is almost empty again! I'm doing my best and strangely enough I'm enjoying it this time&#8230;&#8230;
Your dream sounds weird.

Holly- I hope you enjoy your weekend!

CR- Hope all goes well with your follies!

Cathy- you must be sick of the sight of that potting bench!

Bun bun- so sorry to hear your news 

Julie- I am hoping and preying for you, Try and rest now hun (I know easier said than done) Sending you lots of positive thoughts and


----------



## MollyW

Oh Julie - sorry things aren't looking so good for you. Like you said the other day, it does show that IUI can work for you. Though it's no consolation at all at the moment of course...
         
Thinking of you sweetheart...

BunBun, you too sweetheart... this TTC is PANTS at times. Take it easy...
         

Love to you both,
Molly
xx


----------



## keemjay

hiya just a quickie from me again, mad day - got called into work at the last minute so hardly time to scratch my  am making shepherds pie for us to have in front of comic relief with friends and baby max - can do some pheramone sniffing(and again tomoz night) which will be good as am being basted on mon!! scan showed 18mm follie so doing trigger at 8pm tomoz,so basting monday midday. hoping this isnt going to be too late but couldnt persuade her to bring it forward by a day by triggering tonight. in  her words 'we dont want to MAKE it happen on sunday when none of us want to work!!' I despair!
dh is happy now as he gets to go to footie guilt free - he's got strict instructions to be back in time for the jab tho!!

julie - sorry to hear you've had more 'stuff' - hope its stopped now  and that monday brings some answers....

bunbun - big  and  

lilly - well done with all that fruit  - do you feel it makes a difference?

cathy - what a lot of foxgloves  are they all for you 

gotta run

kj x


----------



## keemjay

just checking you have seen this thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22923.0.html


----------



## Bun

Hi all,

New to FF - joined yesterday. I'm coming up to the halfway stage of my 2ww. Had my second IUI on the 5th March, I'm sure someone somewhere has added hours into the day and days into the week.

I now have somewhere to pass the time - hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## lilly2k3

bun-   welcome, good luck with your 2ww  

Kim- Yep I do feel it makes a difference to energy levels. (and loo visits   )
I am also feeling strangely positive to say I am on 2ww so maybe that has to do with better diet?


----------



## petal b

have'nt been around for a while and so much has happened.i am so sorry julie and bun bun,i am thinking of you both.


----------



## jess p

Hi girls,

Julie - you've been through far too much for one person to cope with - hope you can hang on til monday - can't imagine what it must be like, hope DP being a little gem!  A BIG cyber  .

Well    has finally arrived - 4 days late! Never been more than 2 days late in my life so was beginning to get false hopes up again.

KJ - glad to hear everything progressing nicely & Dh able to cheer on ITFC!  Please don't scratch your   while you're making shepherd's pie - not v hygienic!!

CR _ Good luck for 1st scan tomorrow - they're really not that bad!

AussieMeg  - congratulations on   - hope the 11 week mark whizzes round (yes - I know that's a stupid thing to say!! but I hope it's bearable!)

BunBun - really sorry - we're all thinking of you.

Cathy - AF 4 days late & I don't even have torpedos!  Think it must be the Pregnyl - feel awful, had bloating & mega bad cramps for whole week before AF arrived!  So not only a BFN but the worst AF of my life! Typical!

Laurie - read your post about implantation bleed - goodluck matey, everything crossed for you & your black & blue DH (perhaps he should wear a hard hat in bathroom!!)

Molly - what's all that spitting about?  Where are you sending it & (hope you don't mind me asking this) how much does it cost?  Wouldn't mind having a go myself!

Donna - glad the woman of the house has a bit more sense - funny that, who'd have thought it?!!!

Now got to go & tolerate DPs rendition of the entire Little Britain Collection!! (I have to admit - he's excellent at imitating them but I refuse to laugh on principle cos it gets bloody irritating when he spends the whole weekend saying " I want that one" or "Dust anyone?" - then of course "Bitty"!!! - I almost wish I was back at work with a class of 5 year olds!!)

Have a great weekend!

Jess xxxxx


----------



## CR

Hi everyone.
Julie - what a nightmare.  i hope the weekend whizzes past for you.  you have been through so much this cycle.  sending you sooooo much luck for good news on monday, will be thinking of you.

Real sorry to hear of everyone's bfn.  

I think I've only been lucky with 5 follies, because I have pcos.  have only been on a very very very low dose of puregon.  my follies don't normally come out to play tho so to speak, just turn into ovarian cysts and contribute to the pcos, so not being over optimistic thus far.

Can anyone help me out with a question pls;  just done my supercur injection this evening as normal with the auto-injector.  all seemed fine and just as usual.  however i have been left with a small bubble just under the skin where the injection went in.  not sure if is the puregon or blood, can't really tell.  has this happened to anyone else and is there anything i can or should do about it??

i hope everyone has a fab weekend with whatever they are doing.

crxxx


----------



## alicat

started 3rd iui treatment 10th march hopefully fingers crossed this will b our time DH and and i r hoping we have waited a long time we hope this is or year


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24282.0.html


----------

